# Knitting Tea Party 5 July '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 5 July 13

Five days into the downside of the year  where has the year and the summer gone. Six weeks and the children will be back in school.

A beautiful day today  nice and warm with a pleasant breeze  Im hoping for a weekend like this for the knit-a-palooza. The little boys dragged their little pool out of the barn and scrubed it up and filled it with water. Those boys love water. When it rains you will find them standing under the eaves spout letting it fall on their heads. Then they run in for a hot bath. Garys youngest sister and husband have a pool  the boys are hoping they can go swimming there after gary gets home  they didnt play in their little pool too long  ayden said they didnt want to get too wet before they went to lisas. Im not sure about their logic but then it was probably meaningful to them. Lol

This recipe has 378 calories, 17g fat and 3 gm fiber. Heidi still uses the little slide rule thingy from ww and she said a serving would be eight points. For a meal I dont think that would be too bad  however  I am not sure how full you would feel with just on helping. I suppose you could pig out on salad. It is probably the cheese that is adding the fat and calories  but one needs several servings of dairy a day dont they?

Fresh Summer Casserole Serves 8

2 tablespoons olive oil	
3 cups cherry or grape tomatoes
3 garlic cloves chopped
12 ounces whole-milk ricotta cheese
6 ounces feta cheese r a combination of goat and feta cheeses
½ cup 2% milk
12 ounces cooked short pasta such as gemelli or penne
2 medium zucchini cutinto thin strips with a veggie peeler
½ cup fresh basil chopped
½ cup cracker crumbs
1 tablespoon cold butte cut into small pieces
Grated parmigiano reggiano (optional)

Preheat over to 350F
Heat oil in large skillet  add tomatoes and sauté over medium heat unt6il browned  about 10 minutes  add garlic and cook one minute more.

Combine ricotta, feta and milk in a large mixing bowl  stir well. Add cooked pasta, tomatoes, xucchini, cheese mixture and baskl  stir gently.

Transfer to a lightly oiled two quart casserole dish. Top with cracher crumbs and sprinkle butter evenly over top. Top with parmigiano reggiano if using. 

Cover and bake 30-40 minutes until hot and bubbly.

Gary worked 7-3 this week  he just got home shortly ago  is already outside playing baseball with the boys. They will probably be playing ball in the snow. Lol

Here is a little snacky thingy I thought you might enjoy.

Strawberries Squared -- Fresh strawberries + turbinado sugar + a splash of balsamic vinegar over strawberry sorbet.

I am beginning to look for a cheap ticket to seattle  if there is such an animal. Think the airlines feel we grow money in our back yards. If I flew out of Detroit I could find a great price  but that is over a two hour drive from us and I just dont feel like asking heidi to do that. She is busy enough here. So I will fly out of Toledo or Ft. Wayne. Surpiseingly I usually can find relatively cheap tickets flying out of ft wayne even though it is not a large airport. Not sure about the dates yet  need to give that a bit more thought.

I broke down and bought a new phone yesterday. The one I had just wasnt going to work anymore  it wouldnt connect so I could make a call  just went click  click  click. And that is after being on the charger forever. I usually have my phone on the charger  easier to find. When I am at heidis and the phone rings everyone scrambles to find the phone before the answering maching takes over  more times than not we lose. Lol

Continuing with the fresh vegetable these I have two dips here using eggplant which I thought you might enjoy.

Smoky Eggplant with Pine Nuts makes 2-1/2 cups  serves 8  2 points/serving

2 pounds eggplant peeled and roasted
¼ cup plain greek yogurt
1 teaspoon smoked salt
1 teaspoon finely minced garlic
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
¼ to ½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
¼ teaspoon salt  freshly ground black pepper
½ cup toasted pine nuts

Cut roasted eggplant into chunks and place in food processor with all ingredients. Process until smooth.

Serve with pita chips and vegetables.
Per serving  120 calories, 10g fat, 4 g fiber
Substitute a ½ teaspoon smoked paprika and ½ teaspoon table salt for 1 teaspoon of smoked salt if desired. Sprinkle dip with extra pine nuts and drizzle with extra virgin olive oil.

Smoky Eggplant and Chickpea Spread makes 4-1/2 cups  serves 18  2 points/serving

2 pounds eggplant peeled and roasted
1 (16oz) can chickpeas drained and rinsed
½ cup tahini stirred well
¼ cup fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons water
1 garlic clove chopped
1 teaspoon ground cumin
¼ teaspoon ground fresh chilli paste
1 handful fresh parsley
2/4 teaspoon salt  freshly ground back pepper

Cut roasted eggplant into chunks and place in food processor with all ingredients  process until smooth. Serve with pita chips and vegetables.

Per serving  88 calories  6 g fat  3 g fiber

Keep in mind that we are going into a new section today  do not panic  as long as you have this a watched topic you can always find it in watched topics. We will be in - Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities.

The hour grows near  I best hussle.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

More good recipes, Sam! I hope you manage to find a cheap ticket.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new TP link, Sam, and the recipes.

The excitement is building steadily for the Knit-a-palooza. I can begin to feel it in the posts.

The recipes sound quite like an old favorite of our family but I haven't made it in ages. For some reason, a good eggplant in any season is not easy to find in local markets. Will look some more for them.

It is not particularly hot today but has been unbelievably muggy all day--even worse than we we lived around the South sometimes without AC.

I'm off to prep dinner for those of us who will be here at the usual meal time. DH has been called to make a drive to the Cleveland area for the auto dealer he works for part-time. Tuesday he made a very late run to Buffalo, NY, and back quite late that night.

Back later, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 5 July 13
> 
> Five days into the downside of the year  where has the year and the summer gone. Six weeks and the children will be back in school.
> 
> ...


i adore eggplants- although they are seriously out of season for us- at present- must remember these! nuisance about my cut and paste disabled laptop!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am beginning to look for a cheap ticket to seattle  if there is such an animal. Think the airlines feel we grow money in our back yards. If I flew out of Detroit I could find a great price  but that is over a two hour drive from us and I just dont feel like asking heidi to do that. She is busy enough here. So I will fly out of Toledo or Ft. Wayne. Surpiseingly I usually can find relatively cheap tickets flying out of ft wayne even though it is not a large airport. Not sure about the dates yet  need to give that a bit more thought.

Thank you for the great recipes. One of the joys of summer--having "fresh" fresh vegetables easily available.
(Sometimes fresh vegetables at the produce counters in winter don't seem so fresh 
 
Someone recently told me that the best day to shop for plane tickets is Tuesday. Tuesday is also supposed to be the best day to fly, if you are looking for reasonable fares. Can't remember the logic, but this person who told me this does a lot of research on such topics so it might be worth checking.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow Sam the summer casserole and the eggplant recipes sound really good. My problem is I have never cooked eggplant before. I had it as a child and liked it but have never fixed it nor do I remember how it used to be cooked (too young). I don't know how to pick out a good eggplant either (HELP!).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The recipes look very good today.

I think the new section we are in will work well for us. 
Remember if you don't see the new section on your home page it should be - so _if the page if it isn't there (it should be)_then click on 'my profile ' at the top of each KP page, and when you are there, click on sections and subscribe to two different sections, one is the

*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals , Group Activities*, I think this was done for all KP members by admin, but if you don't see it on the main page , then follow these instructions.

or our workshops -( it isn't there automatically}
*Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234* .

That way your main page will hold all the section you are subscribed to.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

The pasta recipe sounds good. I am not a fan of eggplant--one of the few veggies I don't like.

Someone mentioned rhubarb in the last TP. I was gifted with some last week. I tried a new recipe and it was GREAT. My new favorite.

RHUBARB CAKE


INGREDIENTS:
1 1/4 cups white sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup sour cream	3 cups diced rhubarb

1 cup white sugar
1/4 cup butter,
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
½ t. ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:
1.	Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour a 9x13 inch baking dish.
2.	In a large bowl, stir together 1 1/4 cups sugar, baking soda, salt and 2 cups flour. Mix the beaten eggs and sour cream until smooth and add to flour mixture, then fold in the rhubarb. Pour into the prepared dish and spread evenly.

In a smaller bowl, stir together the remaining 1 cup sugar, flour and cinnamon Cut the butter into small pieces and mix with a pastry blender until crumbly. Sprinkle over the top of the batter.
3.	Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, about 45 minutes.

Notes: The only fat is the sour cream. 

The batter is very thick.

I used 4 cups of rhubarb.

I used brown sugar for the topping.

I think this would be very good with apples in the fall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been a bit muggy here also joy - the breeze saved it from being unbearable. the dark clouds and showed up and disappeared seveal times today - they are back now - wonder if it will finally bring some rain.

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new TP link, Sam, and the recipes.
> 
> The excitement is building steadily for the Knit-a-palooza. I can begin to feel it in the posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, Thanks for the recepies. The Little Boy's logic reminds me of the commercial where the little girl wants to buy a Chango machine so she can change her little brother into a puppy. Makes perfect sense to her.

As much as I love summer I think we jumped into the hot part way too soon. Makes breating so much harder and the rescue inhaler gets so much more use.

I found a pattern for a lipstick holder in crochet. By adding a couple of hair elastics, one to the starting chain and another near the top, I can wear my inhaler on my wrist. That way it is always handy when I need it. Espicialy at night when I wake up in a panic and can't find it on my nightstand. My wrist has a tendancy to remain findable even in the dark.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've heard that chris - I usually fly on a Tuesday or Wednesday - I have also heard if you wait until two or three weeks before you want to leave you will find cheaper tickets since airlines are looking to fill their planes. I have never been brave to wait that close - and I always buy insurance incase something would happen and I could not make the trip.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Someone recently told me that the best day to shop for plane tickets is Tuesday. Tuesday is also supposed to be the best day to fly, if you are looking for reasonable fares. Can't remember the logic, but this person who told me this does a lot of research on such topics so it might be worth checking.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice recipes, like all of then. So will have them one this week, thanks.
You always fine the best recipes. And I look forward to them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love rhubarb so this is goes in the definite file. thanks purl2diva.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Someone mentioned rhubarb in the last TP. I was gifted with some last week. I tried a new recipe and it was GREAT. My new favorite.
> 
> RHUBARB CAKE


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sam and hello to all the rest of you too!!! Hot and smokey here but the Dean Peak Fire is 25% contained with no injuries or property damage - The wind has really picked up this afternoon - still waiting for the first of the monsoon rains. Quiet day here yesterday - and more of the same for the weekend - I think I'm going to try and do my paint touch up tomorrow. Today I am going to do a couple more repeats on my shawl and water our pine trees this evening - baked chicken, fresh steamed green beans with sauteed mushrooms and red potatoes some way..... maybe baked with garlic and onion.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - luv to all- AZ - Oh PS: had a PM from Strawberry4u - she is back from St. Louis and will be checking in as soon as she can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having breathing problems edith - the heavy humid air can make it difficult to breathe well - I totally understand. that is when I stay in the a/c. hopefully you have a/c which should help. on the really bad days take your knitting and sit at the mall if it is close. when that kind of weather is around I find I use my nebulizer with albuterol more often.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, Thanks for the recepies. The Little Boy's logic reminds me of the commercial where the little girl wants to buy a Chango machine so she can change her little brother into a puppy. Makes perfect sense to her.
> 
> As much as I love summer I think we jumped into the hot part way too soon. Makes breating so much harder and the rescue inhaler gets so much more use.
> 
> I found a pattern for a lipstick holder in crochet. By adding a couple of hair elastics, one to the starting chain and another near the top, I can wear my inhaler on my wrist. That way it is always handy when I need it. Espicialy at night when I wake up in a panic and can't find it on my nightstand. My wrist has a tendancy to remain findable even in the dark.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks patches - need to find some more that are more ww friendly.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Nice recipes, like all of then. So will have them one this week, thanks.
> You always fine the best recipes. And I look forward to them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


How lovely- that is great you are having a day or two of summer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely- that is great you are having a day or two of summer!


Hopefully it will last into next week. We are going to the Hampton Court Flower Show on Thursday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully it will last into next week. We are going to the Hampton Court Flower Show on Thursday.


what a wonderful time you may have- I will hope you have more summer too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> what a wonderful time you may have- I will hope you have more summer too!


Thanks. Off to bed now as it's my grandkids School Fair tomorrow. You take care. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam your recipes soound most interesting and in answer to your question about needing dairy. I have not had dairy products for over 30 years and I do oik, but there are lots of alternatives I can have. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Purple your lily is wonderful!!!!!!!! I love the color!!! and your new avatar is great!! I'm just jumping in here to say Darn it!! I am going to start my shawl over.... 3rd times the charm right??? I have a couple of mistakes that are driving me nuts now that I have a "feel" for the pattern I know I can do a better job -I only have a few inches - my only decision is do I try to frog it or just cut and start over???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Purple your lily is wonderful!!!!!!!! I love the color!!! and your new avatar is great!! I'm just jumping in here to say Darn it!! I am going to start my shawl over.... 3rd times the charm right??? I have a couple of mistakes that are driving me nuts now that I have a "feel" for the pattern I know I can do a better job -I only have a few inches - my only decision is do I try to frog it or just cut and start over???


depends on how your yarn stands up to being 'frogged'. with some it is better to accept defeat, and start afresh!
And will you be running yourself short?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris, Alastair has got as far as Viviers- but the barge is too big to go further up river!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
They're almost all bloomed now.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow.  For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


what a beautiful flower, love that color. i love to see all things blooming. 
i baked chicken today, sorta scraped the crunchy part out, but it was tender, i steamed yellow squash, onion, potatoes all together and fixed some a cheese sauce to pour over it. also had the asian slaw. bj hates it, so he ate the last of the potato salad. Keagan spent the night with us last night and is again tonight, his bro is at his dads, and his mom is fighting with her current husband, this is #4 i love her, but you put the drinking and being bi polar together, you can't talk to her. she told Keagan to pack his stuff they were leaving, and he told her he wasn't going anywhere. he will be 17 in sept. sooo i figure he will be here till sunday at least.i don't care. bj is off tomorrow so don't k now what we will do. the weather is ok, its a bit warmer and a bit more humid but still not terribly bad.
K and i watched the fireworks down at our river from my front porch, there was some really big ones. then we watched the ones on tv from newyork, awsome and great music also.
ok, gonna go spiff up the kitchen then get in some comfy clothes. later


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try frogging first - I didn't have any luck the first time - but I am afraid I might run short if I "cut and run"


Lurker 2 said:


> depends on how your yarn stands up to being 'frogged'. with some it is better to accept defeat, and start afresh!
> And will you be running yourself short?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Still hot and very muggy here in Central New York, upper 80's and low 90's predicted for another week and possible thunderstorms along with it. We haven't had any rain for 3 days here, but north east of us there is severe flooding and it seems to rain right over those areas every afternoon.

Sam that pasta casserole sounds good, will put that one in the recipe file for later when we have fresh zucchini and tomatoes.

Our visit with Bob's sisters went really well. Betty didn't talk much, but would occasionally throw in a comment or a little joke. She seems to be much better than we thought she would be. She will be going back to Albany on Saturday. I'm glad we were able to go.

Purple, your lily is beautiful. Mine are ready to pop open, maybe if we can get one more day without rain....

Well, going to go get all the leftovers out of the fridge. Bob is out mowing the front lawn, when he comes in we'll eat. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I got it all frogged except for the garter tab - that's where I had trouble before. Luckily that is the only garter stitch in the shawl. Now I am going to go pour a glass of wine, grab an easy project and head out to DH's shop for a visit before I start dinner. Blue Angel Shawl 'take 3' will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love that smile June!! Nice Picture!!!!!


jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy to hear all the good news, and good to see some folks returning. 

We had a nice, solid rain for about ten minutes! May sound funny to some, but it was BEAUTIFUL. May we--and all the other areas needing it so badly--get more, and soon!



Sandy said:


> Wow Sam the summer casserole and the eggplant recipes sound really good. My problem is I have never cooked eggplant before. I had it as a child and liked it but have never fixed it nor do I remember how it used to be cooked (too young). I don't know how to pick out a good eggplant either (HELP!).


I was just talking about this with a friend a couple of days ago. Press your thumbnail into the skin gently (don't break the skin), and if the indent stays, it's ready. The color should also be deep purple and it should be firm, not mushy.

I've always soaked my eggplant in salt water overnight or at least a few hours before cooking--peel, cut up, cover with the salt water, and wait. I'm not sure that all of them need this, but it's supposed to take the bitterness out.

Off to knit...think I'm going to start on that baby sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the avatar....assuming that is you it is nice to put a face to a name.


jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to admit I am thinking of using some other yarn I have to make this the first time just because I KNOW I'll probably end up with frogging some. LOL



AZ Sticks said:


> I will try frogging first - I didn't have any luck the first time - but I am afraid I might run short if I "cut and run"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the receipts sound good. Kid logic is strange at times, my bunch are the same, can't carry groceries into the house if it is raining.But are right out there playing if they don't need to be. 
Good luck with finding cheap tickets they are hard to find.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely lily purplefi.

you know - I was thinking I needed to ask what happened to miss purplefi and there she is in your hand in your avatar. why did you make her and what was she doing there.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was trying to be factious but I think I blew it. I do agree - there are alternatives to dairy - but I have this intense love affair with ice cream, cheese, etc.

sam

is goats milk considered dairy?



PurpleFi said:


> Sam your recipes soound most interesting and in answer to your question about needing dairy. I have not had dairy products for over 30 years and I do oik, but there are lots of alternatives I can have. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear all the good news, and good to see some folks returning.
> 
> We had a nice, solid rain for about ten minutes! May sound funny to some, but it was BEAUTIFUL. May we--and all the other areas needing it so badly--get more, and soon!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna I may just have to try some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely to see your lovely face june - always good to have a face to go with a name.

sam



jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Sam and all the ladies,

Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).

Gage is sleeping on the couch and has been dozing on and off for the last few hours. I am thankful it is done and over with and the healing can begin.

Took my knitting with me while we were in the waiting room, only thing that kept me sane.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn az - where did you get the pattern for the shawl - would like to see a picture of it.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK I got it all frogged except for the garter tab - that's where I had trouble before. Luckily that is the only garter stitch in the shawl. Now I am going to go pour a glass of wine, grab an easy project and head out to DH's shop for a visit before I start dinner. Blue Angel Shawl 'take 3' will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to gage - and some soothing energy to you and greg.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is much needed and much appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Sending healing thoughts to Gage. It is always ruff when our little ones have to have surgery.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I hope he, dh and especially you are doing okay now. Nothing harder than a waiting room when your child (doesn't matter the age) is in surgery - I hope everything is fine. I am so glad he is home in his own room. Keep us up to date. Shirley


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Nanacaren and designer. It just about killed me when he went into the o.r.. Just glad that he is home with us and is resting. Poor tyke was in such a state when he came out of anasthetic(sp?).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was trying to be factious but I think I blew it. I do agree - there are alternatives to dairy - but I have this intense love affair with ice cream, cheese, etc.
> 
> sam
> 
> is goats milk considered dairy?


They make soy ice cream, coconut ice cream and a couple other alternatives now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


Beautiful lily, love this color!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Purple your lily is wonderful!!!!!!!! I love the color!!! and your new avatar is great!! I'm just jumping in here to say Darn it!! I am going to start my shawl over.... 3rd times the charm right??? I have a couple of mistakes that are driving me nuts now that I have a "feel" for the pattern I know I can do a better job -I only have a few inches - my only decision is do I try to frog it or just cut and start over???


Not sure if I'd cut it, will you have enough to finish the shawl? I've ripped mine out 3 times, the threads seem fine to start again. Have it set aside for now, but the cast on is done and I'm ready to begin the chart!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Oh my, I hope the healing will be quick and painless. Keeping you all in my prayers for sure!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I can understand where you are, Gagesmom. A couple of years ago our GS, Tim, had 6 surgeries in 14 months and the drive was not a particularly easy one but I got lost late one evening and just kept driving east. I knew that i would have to come across a familiar state highway eventually AND I did, thank God. I was really beginning to mistrust myself after a while. LOLOL

Peaceful rest for all of you tonight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They make soy ice cream, coconut ice cream and a couple other alternatives now.


I wish they had these in my area!!! I have a bite or two once a week, LOL. That is all I dare!! Gwen and I have discovered Gelato in all different flavors at Walmart!!! I really have to behave though.. otherwise I'm one huge rash!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wish they had these in my area!!! I have a bite or two once a week, LOL. That is all I dare!! Gwen and I have discovered Gelato in all different flavors at Walmart!!! I really have to behave though.. otherwise I'm one huge rash!!!


I can go for months without icecream! But then I normally make my own!
So glad I don't have food allergies- my commiserations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


sorry to hear this! My (boy) will go under the anaesthetic in a fortnight- always a bit of a worry. Not quite as worrying as when it is your child though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I can understand where you are, Gagesmom. A couple of years ago our GS, Tim, had 6 surgeries in 14 months and the drive was not a particularly easy one but I got lost late one evening and just kept driving east. I knew that i would have to come across a familiar state highway eventually AND I did, thank God. I was really beginning to mistrust myself after a while. LOLOL
> 
> Peaceful rest for all of you tonight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy! I have managed to forget if I replied to your up-date on Tim- thank you for that anyway. I am heading out for the 80th birthday party of my knitting buddy, Audrey!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


Beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Marianne, joy and Julie. The sound of his crying just breaks my heart, and Greg just breaks into tears. We are hoping for a quiet restful evening.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


Nice picture on your avatar. Lovely lady.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I got it all frogged except for the garter tab - that's where I had trouble before. Luckily that is the only garter stitch in the shawl. Now I am going to go pour a glass of wine, grab an easy project and head out to DH's shop for a visit before I start dinner. Blue Angel Shawl 'take 3' will have to wait until tomorrow.


The yarn looks lovely. Unfortunately some things just take time to get them sorted out in your head. And its not good when the yarn doesn't frog well!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> The yarn looks lovely. Unfortunately some things just take time to get them sorted out in your head. And its not good when the yarn doesn't frog well!


Darowil, there is a thread on the chit chat of people wanting all the Aussies to sign up. I told them you were a KP member just a minute ago. here is the link -

other Aussies might be interested too;:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181398-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Marianne, joy and Julie. The sound of his crying just breaks my heart, and Greg just breaks into tears. We are hoping for a quiet restful evening.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Sending thoughts and prayers your way for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go for months without icecream! But then I normally make my own!
> So glad I don't have food allergies- my commiserations!


Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited. 
My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was trying to be factious but I think I blew it.
> 
> sam
> 
> is goats milk considered dairy?


Thats one of the problems with the computer. I usually use !, lol or similar to try to get it across but don't know how well it works.
(for example in last weeks I posted about David not thinking doing a PhD becuase the gorgeous gown after being reasonable I hoped it was clear that I was actually in full agreement with him though I never said it!). But maybe if I really was going to be doing one and all other things being equal the gown at the end might be worth a consderation. especially if it meant living in the UK again to get a gorgeous gown!).

I assume goats milk would be a dairy- what you are after is the calcium and surely any milk would contain dairy (by this I mean from an animal not soy, rice etc.) as the babies would need calcium. But some would be better than others I guess.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Good evening Thewren and all the rest of my fellow KPers!! I hope you are all have a fabulous weekend!! I was reading some of the recipes on the first page of this thread and they all sound so good, makes my mouth water!!!!! So, I guess I'll just have my nightly yogurt and go read my book or continue knitting. 
Take care!!
Judy aka LadyBecket


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Now that's good news  speedy recovery


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Now that's good news  speedy recovery
Did a Gweniepooh .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited.
> My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


Beautiful, perfect way to end the day, looking at the heavens. Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil, there is a thread on the chit chat of people wanting all the Aussies to sign up. I told them you were a KP member just a minute ago. here is the link -
> 
> other Aussies might be interested too;:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181398-1.html


Thanks Shirley I had missed that one- as clearly many other Aussies have. I know there are at least 30 of us here in Adelaide and only 2 of us have responded.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Gage (and his parents) recover quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear that - hope the healing and everythng else works out.



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just popping in for a minute-I'm working on the one sock for DH and have gotten around the heel and onto the foot part so I'm getting very excited about getting it done!1 Then onto #2 before I forget how. I have extra of this yarn and love working with it so think once DH's socks are done, I'm going to try to do two at a time toe up on two circulars for me---I may be guilty of a little too much bravado after only doing one sock!

Love the recipes, Sam. Need to start getting things ready for the trip to your place. I'm really looking forward to it!

Good night all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

]I am beginning to look for a cheap ticket to seattle  if there is such an animal. Think the airlines feel we grow money in our back yards. If I flew out of Detroit I could find a great price  but that is over a two hour drive from us and I just dont feel like asking heidi to do that. She is busy enough here. So I will fly out of Toledo or Ft. Wayne. Surpiseingly I usually can find relatively cheap tickets flying out of ft wayne even though it is not a large airport. Not sure about the dates yet  need to give that a bit more thought.

Thank you for the great recipes. One of the joys of summer--having "fresh" fresh vegetables easily available.
(Sometimes fresh vegetables at the produce counters in winter don't seem so fresh 
 
Someone recently told me that the best day to shop for plane tickets is Tuesday. Tuesday is also supposed to be the best day to fly, if you are looking for reasonable fares. Can't remember the logic, but this person who told me this does a lot of research on such topics so it might be worth checking.[/quote]

My bff has recently gotten round trip tickets from Colorado Springs to Chicago for under $100. She has found this twice, i think its kind of a last minute thing like withina week or two of going. Not sure what airline, she flies here on Friday and home on Monday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> The pasta recipe sounds good. I am not a fan of eggplant--one of the few veggies I don't like.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy will try this with some I have frozen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My goodness, we are already on page 5! I went to my mom's today and we had a nice visit. After I got home, I went to dinner with some friends I hadn't seen in a while. I really ate too much! So back to being "good" tomorrow. I gained 1/2 pound this week, so I have to lose that and some more. I hope I will be able to do it after what I ate tonight!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Good evening Thewren and all the rest of my fellow KPers!! I hope you are all have a fabulous weekend!! I was reading some of the recipes on the first page of this thread and they all sound so good, makes my mouth water!!!!! So, I guess I'll just have my nightly yogurt and go read my book or continue knitting.
> Take care!!
> Judy aka LadyBecket


Hi, Judy. Good to see you tonight at the TKP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My goodness, we are already on page 5! I went to my mom's today and we had a nice visit. After I got home, I went to dinner with some friends I hadn't seen in a while. I really ate too much! So back to being "good" tomorrow. I gained 1/2 pound this week, so I have to lose that and some more. I hope I will be able to do it after what I ate tonight!


I started the 5:2 diet after Kate mentioned that she was on it. Since then my Doctor DD who first thought it was terrible has checked it out and changed her mind and my doctor is quite happy with me on it. It simply means 2 days a week you eat 1/4 of your recommended calories for the day (500 for women-2,100 Kjs for the Aussies) and the other 5 days you eat normally. Kate and I are both losing on it. And because it is any 2 days you can pick days that you know will work easily for that week. And then you don't need to worry about the 'bad' days. Ideally you eat well on the other days- as Kate put it don't go daft. But even when I do go daft I still lose something. And I am finding that I am just naturally being more careful about what I eat not through any sense of must. (not that that means I am eating well by any means but better. And better with weight lose must be good for me).
Going away for a week in a couple of weeks and intend to have at least one 'starving' day. And as Maryanne is on it she will join me that day leaving just Mum to eat normally. We may even do 2 but will see how we are going and what we are up to. Now if I was going on a cruise or something that gave lots of delicious food that would be different! But not needing to worry on 5 days a week makes it so doable. (and when you lose the weight you simply drop one starving day). Not that I am really starve cutting out the colories for only one day!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam,

I really wish you luck on finding that ticket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gagesmom: Sending healing prayers for Gage and comfort for you and Greg. 

Only 2 weeks from today and folks will be converging on Defiance OH for the knit-a-palooza. Look out Defiance! 

Just fixed myself a 3-2-1 cake for a late night (naughty) snack. Instead of the 2 tbs of water I used the juice from a snack size container of diced peaches and also mixed in the peaches. Yummy yum yum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, evening Sam, thank you for hosting yet again.  

I'm never going to get caught up on last weeks TP so I'm just going to jump on here and go full speed ahead with this weeks. :shock: 

We had unexpected company show up, my son's half sister, sent me a message that they were going to be in Cheyenne some time Wed, and I asked if they wanted to spend the night here. I didn't know ahead of time that they had no money to go any further, or to even get all the way here, they called from Lincoln, Ne that they were out of gas so I western unioned them enough for a tank of gas. Supposedly waiting on child support to be deposited in her account, anyway, they got here at 3am Wednesday, and then today we gave them the money for gas to get them the rest of the way to Oregon, my house is waaayyy to small for 6 people for an extended period of time. It was nice to see them and spend time with the kids though, 5 and 7 are alot of fun, they are very well behaved children. 
so needless to say, I didn't get much done. 
Well, back to the beginning, need to see Sam's recipes for this week, need some good ideas in this heat. 
Oh, they totaled my roof, have to have a whole new one, the insurance agent said the hail was so bad, that half of Torrington needs new roofs. :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love that smile June!! Nice Picture!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Positive healing energy going to Gage, and hugs for you and Greg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited.
> My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


So pretty, looks so relaxing too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished for stepmothers coworkers daughter who is having a baby. Not the bunny, just the shrug, I like my bunny, he stays with me. :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have never done lace or a shawl with the center increase. if you have done these it will be easy. I really think I get it - I just have so darn many distractions..... like oh look a bird.....ROFL!


Gweniepooh said:


> I have to admit I am thinking of using some other yarn I have to make this the first time just because I KNOW I'll probably end up with frogging some. LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you ever tell them they are not made of sugar so the won't melt??? That's what I told mine!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the receipts sound good. Kid logic is strange at times, my bunch are the same, can't carry groceries into the house if it is raining.But are right out there playing if they don't need to be.
> Good luck with finding cheap tickets they are hard to find.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh- we are holding him in our arms and waiting for healing-so sorry it had to be done and so glad it's over and the healing has begun - strength to you and Greg - you know that Gage will be fine!!!!!!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Craftsy -Blue Angel Shawl - it is the mystery Kal for July................


thewren said:


> lovely yarn az - where did you get the pattern for the shawl - would like to see a picture of it.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK guys - I am off and done for the day- ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman to your house plus some soothing energy in the hopes that all three of you get a good night's rest.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Marianne, joy and Julie. The sound of his crying just breaks my heart, and Greg just breaks into tears. We are hoping for a quiet restful evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely evening sky caren - hope you are getting your body clock back in sync. plesant dreams.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited.
> My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been too long since we heard from you judy - hope you come visit again real soon.

what are you reading?

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Good evening Thewren and all the rest of my fellow KPers!! I hope you are all have a fabulous weekend!! I was reading some of the recipes on the first page of this thread and they all sound so good, makes my mouth water!!!!! So, I guess I'll just have my nightly yogurt and go read my book or continue knitting.
> Take care!!
> Judy aka LadyBecket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

njbetsy - it is so good of you to stop by for a cuppa with us - we enjoy having new people join in the conversation -gives it a little something extra. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so we hope we see you again very soon.

sam



njbetsy said:


> Sam,
> 
> I really wish you luck on finding that ticket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the bunny happy with her new shrug - it looks very nice.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished for stepmothers coworkers daughter who is having a baby. Not the bunny, just the shrug, I like my bunny, he stays with me. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


Lovely lady in the new avatar, June!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> what a beautiful flower, love that color. i love to see all things blooming.
> i baked chicken today, sorta scraped the crunchy part out, but it was tender, i steamed yellow squash, onion, potatoes all together and fixed some a cheese sauce to pour over it. also had the asian slaw. bj hates it, so he ate the last of the potato salad. Keagan spent the night with us last night and is again tonight, his bro is at his dads, and his mom is fighting with her current husband, this is #4 i love her, but you put the drinking and being bi polar together, you can't talk to her. she told Keagan to pack his stuff they were leaving, and he told her he wasn't going anywhere. he will be 17 in sept. sooo i figure he will be here till sunday at least.i don't care. bj is off tomorrow so don't k now what we will do. the weather is ok, its a bit warmer and a bit more humid but still not terribly bad.
> K and i watched the fireworks down at our river from my front porch, there was some really big ones. then we watched the ones on tv from newyork, awsome and great music also.
> ok, gonna go spiff up the kitchen then get in some comfy clothes. later


Your's must be a very welcoming home when these young people (you said you looked after your neices too at one point?) find a refuge there with you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Isn't it always so much worse when it's the kids having something done rather than yourself! Hope he's feeling back to normal very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy! I have managed to forget if I replied to your up-date on Tim- thank you for that anyway. I am heading out for the 80th birthday party of my knitting buddy, Audrey!


Enjoy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished for stepmothers coworkers daughter who is having a baby. Not the bunny, just the shrug, I like my bunny, he stays with me. :lol:


I'm not surprised you're keeping him, he's great! Love the little shrug too. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Enjoy!


It was a lovely afternoon! I saw a part of town I did not know- with an early colonial church, a seriously modern bridge- a bit like a space visitor, and an unexpectedly high hill- so nice views.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Phew - I finally got to the end of the postings. It was beginning to feel as if the more I read, the more there was to read. I'll bet that by the time I press ' Send', there will be at least another page. 

Gagesmum, I hope he is beginning to recover now. It always feels wrong to put children through this sort of thing, even though we know it is really in their best interests. My little grandson will be having grommets inserted into his ears on Monday, for the second time. Although it is not a difficult operation and recovery is very quick, the mere fact of having a general anaesthetic is an unpleasant business. He has had other, much more major, surgery in the past and made no fuss at all, but it still goes against all our instincts to put little ones through such pain.

Julie, I do remember going through Vivier many years ago, when we used to go South before the toll roads were built. The Rhone does narrow there, although it soon becomes much broader again. Are they continuing on a different boat. Or using another form of transport for the rest of the journey?

I came across an advertisement for Oreos in a magazine I was reading this morning: it takes the form of a recipe for 'Oreo pops'. No quantities are given, but the instructions are simply 'Crush some Oreos. Mix with Philadelphia. Shape into balls. Decorate.' Sounds very similar to the recipe that was given on here!

It Is a beautiful morning here, so I am now going to get out in the garden and make the most of it. The housework will wait!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Abeutiful morning or day it ahs not been here.
In fact it has been so cold and wet that the afternoons football will be one that lives in my memory. The last 15 minutes of the match we had 1/4 inch of rain fall as well as thunder and lightening. My lovely DH came and picle dme up- everything I took is now wet no matter how well protected it was. (well some of the very layers of my clotheing are OK) and the tempertauere was very low for us- under 11 (51) all afternoon. But we won- a game that I wasn't too hopeful of winning. When we play well at the moment we can beat any team, but we are not consistently playing well so not winning as often as I am used to.
As we were driving home we had water over the gutters- and that for us is a lot of rain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Abeutiful morning or day it ahs not been here.
> In fact it has been so cold and wet that the afternoons football will be one that lives in my memory. The last 15 minutes of the match we had 1/4 inch of rain fall as well as thunder and lightening. My lovely DH came and picle dme up- everything I took is now wet no matter how well protected it was. (well some of the very layers of my clotheing are OK) and the tempertauere was very low for us- under 11 (51) all afternoon. But we won- a game that I wasn't too hopeful of winning. When we play well at the moment we can beat any team, but we are not consistently playing well so not winning as often as I am used to.
> As we were driving home we had water over the gutters- and that for us is a lot of rain.


Sounds pretty normal weather for us!! :lol: Today has started quite cloudy, but now (10.20am) the sun is trying to break through. Have just taken DS to the station so he can get a train to the rugby club to watch the Lion's game - not that there's 1 Scot playing :roll: - point of contention in this house! :lol: Hope you've dried out now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!

Hugs to all who need it.

More flowers from my garden


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.

Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me. 

It is part time/casual - 16 hrs a week 4 days a week with possibility of increasing in future. Now for the details, I landed a crafty job. Yippee!! :lol: 

It is for a small firm call Simply Natural Soap Making Supplies, they sell kits and supplies for making soap, lip balms, candles, shampoo & conditioner. I will be breaking down the large wholesale bulk to retail size packages for sale and kits, mostly the dry stuff. I will also be assisting in the shop and with the classes - I also will be able to do some of the classes as time goes on. I actually start on Tuesday, but went in today to observe a couple of classes on a voluntary basis and ended up doing one, learning a lot in the process.

I assisted with the lip balm class and did the Heat and Pour Soap class, this one uses a glycerin soap base to make, easier that the cold process which is from scratch and the one that has been discussed on last weeks ktp. I am rostered to work Wednesday which is when the next cold process class is. I admit that the lye stage is the one that worries me as I can be a little accident prone and drop stuff. So do not want to drop the lye.

I brought home some lovely little soaps and Mum has already snaffled the pretty purple lavender ones. I also did some green apple ones and some golden rose scented ones with rose petals in which finished a little browner than planned. The best part of this type of soap making is that you don't even throw out the scraps, simply store them and remelt them together to make another soap when you have enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I got it all frogged except for the garter tab - that's where I had trouble before. Luckily that is the only garter stitch in the shawl. Now I am going to go pour a glass of wine, grab an easy project and head out to DH's shop for a visit before I start dinner. Blue Angel Shawl 'take 3' will have to wait until tomorrow.


Love that colour, that is in the variagated I am using for the Dreambird.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning, PurpleFi! Sounds like your weather's slightly better than ours today, we're still a bit cloudy and breezy although the sun is trying to break through.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited.
> My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


Lovely photos NanaCaren and I toop love icecream. I am addicted to butterscotch ice cream and I confess I try to have it daily! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely lily purplefi.
> 
> you know - I was thinking I needed to ask what happened to miss purplefi and there she is in your hand in your avatar. why did you make her and what was she doing there.
> 
> sam


Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning, PurpleFi! Sounds like your weather's slightly better than ours today, we're still a bit cloudy and breezy although the sun is trying to break through.


Forecast is good here, sending some sunshine up to you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


Brilliant!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very warm Surrey. Thanks Sam for the nice comments about my yarn. I have just finished crocheting a mandala, will post photo tomorrow. For now I am off to bed and will leave you with some flowers from my garden.


Beautiful color!!

Hi everyone, its 8.30pm here and i am in my jammies. I have been catching up on last weeks TP so i see i now have 8 pages still to go on this weeks. Caught up on some housework today and prepared the laundry for the new puppy. Puppy day tomorrow!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to gage - and some soothing energy to you and greg.
> 
> sam


Ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Shirley I had missed that one- as clearly many other Aussies have. I know there are at least 30 of us here in Adelaide and only 2 of us have responded.


Sorry... i should have mentioned it. I saw it couple days ago and posted, then it was gone from my mind.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, so happy to hear that you have the job. It sounds as if it could be very interesting, especially in the learning days ahead. Enjoy yourself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love that smile June!! Nice Picture!!!!!


Thanks, it's a few years old but couldn't find a recent one that wouldn't scare everyone away from the Tea Party!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear all the good news, and good to see some folks returning.
> 
> We had a nice, solid rain for about ten minutes! May sound funny to some, but it was BEAUTIFUL. May we--and all the other areas needing it so badly--get more, and soon!
> 
> ...


I thought about you this morning when the Weather Channel showed 2 ft of HAIL in, I think it was, Santa Rosa, NM. Wondered if it that was anywhere near you!? 2 FEET of hail is a lot any time of the year...they had the snow plows out plowing it like snow!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the avatar....assuming that is you it is nice to put a face to a name.


Yes, it's me...I was just telling AZ it's a few years old but the same old me!! A little older and shorter hair now...no glasses except reading glasses thanks to my hero eye dr.
Who knew they'd put in lenses after cataract surgery so I wouldn't need glasses after wearing them since 5th grade!!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was trying to be factious but I think I blew it. I do agree - there are alternatives to dairy - but I have this intense love affair with ice cream, cheese, etc.
> 
> sam
> 
> is goats milk considered dairy?


I also have a love affair with ice cream, cheese, cottage cheese, cream cheese, etc. Never tried goats milk!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely to see your lovely face june - always good to have a face to go with a name.
> 
> sam


Why, thank you, Sam. Aren't you the gallant one!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. I hope it was nothing serious. Prayers for his quick healing.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely afternoon! I saw a part of town I did not know- with an early colonial church, a seriously modern bridge- a bit like a space visitor, and an unexpectedly high hill- so nice views.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy! I have managed to forget if I replied to your up-date on Tim- thank you for that anyway. I am heading out for the 80th birthday party of my knitting buddy, Audrey!


And a very happy birthday for your friend, Audrey!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice picture on your avatar. Lovely lady.


Thank you.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Abeutiful morning or day it ahs not been here.
> In fact it has been so cold and wet that the afternoons football will be one that lives in my memory. The last 15 minutes of the match we had 1/4 inch of rain fall as well as thunder and lightening. My lovely DH came and picle dme up- everything I took is now wet no matter how well protected it was. (well some of the very layers of my clotheing are OK) and the tempertauere was very low for us- under 11 (51) all afternoon. But we won- a game that I wasn't too hopeful of winning. When we play well at the moment we can beat any team, but we are not consistently playing well so not winning as often as I am used to.
> As we were driving home we had water over the gutters- and that for us is a lot of rain.


Gosh that is cold! Glad your team won though. I guess we will get that weather in a day or so. :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ice cream is one of my pleasures in life. I allow my self a small half serving twice a week even the stuff I can have is limited.
> My eyes are telling me it is time to sign off for the night. The sky was lovely thought I would share with everyone. From two different views of my yard.


Lovely sky! I'm always so happy when everyone shares pictures of beautiful skies. My apartment is surrounded by mature trees so I don't have much of a sky view!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought about you this morning when the Weather Channel showed 2 ft of HAIL in, I think it was, Santa Rosa, NM. Wondered if it that was anywhere near you!? 2 FEET of hail is a lot any time of the year...they had the snow plows out plowing it like snow!
> JuneK


Good grief !! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gagesmom: Sending healing prayers for Gage and comfort for you and Greg.
> 
> Only 2 weeks from today and folks will be converging on Defiance OH for the knit-a-palooza. Look out Defiance!
> 
> Just fixed myself a 3-2-1 cake for a late night (naughty) snack. Instead of the 2 tbs of water I used the juice from a snack size container of diced peaches and also mixed in the peaches. Yummy yum yum.


Poor Defiance has no idea what is headed it's way.

The 3-2-1 cake reminds me of making cakes with my " easy bake oven" those are the measurements I used.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh that is cold! Glad your team won though. I guess we will get that weather in a day or so. :shock:


It had been alittle warmer earlier in the morning bu tby th etime the footy started it had dropped and stayed down- not much colder now at around 9.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished for stepmothers coworkers daughter who is having a baby. Not the bunny, just the shrug, I like my bunny, he stays with me. :lol:


You do nice work, love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty, looks so relaxing too.


Thank you I didm't think we'd get much colour as it was raining not long before I took them.

What a lovely shrug and the colour is darling.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have never done lace or a shawl with the center increase. if you have done these it will be easy. I really think I get it - I just have so darn many distractions..... like oh look a bird.....ROFL!


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely lady in the new avatar, June!


Thank you....but I look so drab after seeing you in your wedding finery!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


So beautiful!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Did you ever tell them they are not made of sugar so the won't melt??? That's what I told mine!!!


I tell them all the time they won't melt. They usually help oven in the rain. It is if it is sprinkling they all run into the house if it is pouring down seems to be when they stay out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely evening sky caren - hope you are getting your body clock back in sync. plesant dreams.
> 
> sam


Thank you. Body clock back in sync, what ever is that. It has not been in sync in for a long time. Early morning races have trained it to be out of wack. Good thing I can function on very little sleep.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, sun is shinning, and the heat is on the rise. Family is leaving today. :-( will be a quite house again.LOL LOL talk later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely afternoon! I saw a part of town I did not know- with an early colonial church, a seriously modern bridge- a bit like a space visitor, and an unexpectedly high hill- so nice views.


Glad you had a lovely afternoon. It is always nice to discover new areas in which we live.

Two very different eras in the town close to me. The building on the street corner was built in early 1900's and the more modern bank.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Phew - I finally got to the end of the postings. It was beginning to feel as if the more I read, the more there was to read. I'll bet that by the time I press ' Send', there will be at least another page. ...
> 
> Julie, I do remember going through Vivier many years ago, when we used to go South before the toll roads were built. The Rhone does narrow there, although it soon becomes much broader again. Are they continuing on a different boat. Or using another form of transport for the rest of the journey?
> 
> ...


I have just checked Alastair's facebook page- he has not up-dated yet, but noted there had been ABC (another b***** Castle) I think he may have less enthusiasm for them now than he had as a child! He did tell me his Itinerary, but that was several months ago before he had his operation. I will let you know when I do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


How beautiful your garden must be- and of course a beautiful purple!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos NanaCaren and I toop love icecream. I am addicted to butterscotch ice cream and I confess I try to have it daily! :thumbup:


Ah but a lady of your sylph-like proportions CAN afford to indulge!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I came across an advertisement for Oreos in a magazine I was reading this morning: it takes the form of a recipe for 'Oreo pops'. No quantities are given, but the instructions are simply 'Crush some Oreos. Mix with Philadelphia. Shape into balls. Decorate.' Sounds very similar to the recipe that was given on here!
> 
> It Is a beautiful morning here, so I am now going to get out in the garden and make the most of it. The housework will wait!


I would be out enjoying the day as well. Over cast looking like rain here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And a very happy birthday for your friend, Audrey!
> JuneK


I'll mention that to her- especially when I ring her on the actual day- Wednesday- she will be busy with her sister visiting until then- thank you, June! I have been trying to encourage her to get her onto KP- but she remains steadfastly non- computer literate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you....but I look so drab after seeing you in your wedding finery!! LOL!
> JuneK


Now, now, don't put yourself down!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


Lovely flowers. It is always nice to have a lie in every so often.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I also have a love affair with ice cream, cheese, cottage cheese, cream cheese, etc. Never tried goats milk!
> JuneK


I have never tried goats' milk, as far as I can remember, but I love goats' cheese. My husband detests it - says it tastes like goats smell - so I hardly ever buy it, but it is often something I choose when eating out. Warm Goats' Cheese Salad - yum, yum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you had a lovely afternoon. It is always nice to discover new areas in which we live.
> 
> Two very different eras in the town close to me. The building on the street corner was built in early 1900's and the more modern bank.


We have very similar architecture around here- which town is it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos NanaCaren and I toop love icecream. I am addicted to butterscotch ice cream and I confess I try to have it daily! :thumbup:


I would love to have ice cream everyday. Haven't tried butterscotch hmmmm note to self try it soon. :thumbup:

Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!

That is amazing love them both. You are so talented!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


My MY, you really know how to start my day. Coffee and flowers, they are beautiful  and the color is outstanding. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just checked Alastair's facebook page- he has not up-dated yet, but noted there had been ABC (another b***** Castle) I think he may have less enthusiasm for them now than he had as a child! He did tell me his Itinerary, but that was several months ago before he had his operation. I will let you know when I do.


My children would enjoy the ABC joke. When they were little, if we were out in the car and they spotted a castle on the horizon, they would try very hard to draw our attention to something on the opposite side, in the hope that we would not notice and want to visit. But then, my youngest has never been allowed to forget the time when she was encouraged to 'Look at that view' and replied 'Why? I've already seen one.'


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have found the perfect job. Such a blessing You Go Girl, 
:wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have very similar architecture around here- which town is it?


It is part of the main street in Carthage. Really lovely as most of the buildings are very old.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


Awesome !!! I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My children would enjoy the ABC joke. When they were little, if we were out in the car and they spotted a castle on the horizon, they would try very hard to draw our attention to something on the opposite side, in the hope that we would not notice and want to visit. But then, my youngest has never been allowed to forget the time when she was encouraged to 'Look at that view' and replied 'Why? I've already seen one.'


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is part of the main street in Carthage. Really lovely as most of the buildings are very old.


I am afraid I forgot I had my camera with me, and have no photos from yesterday to share!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I forgot I had my camera with me, and have no photos from yesterday to share!


I didn't take my camera with me most of the time in London so there are not as many photos as I had hoped to have. Jamie took some good pictures though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


those are outstanding! love them. I love your humor!

You are a talented, lovely lady . (I like your pond too)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished for stepmothers coworkers daughter who is having a baby. Not the bunny, just the shrug, I like my bunny, he stays with me. :lol:


Shrug is beautiful!! I love the bunny also, would be hard to part with him for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have never done lace or a shawl with the center increase. if you have done these it will be easy. I really think I get it - I just have so darn many distractions..... like oh look a bird.....ROFL!


It's my mom that messes me up.. LOL.. I will get working and going well (especially on short row works) then she will call for me, I always worry that it is an emergency and put the works down and rush to her.. find out it's just I wanted to talk... LOL.. when I come back.. I have no idea where I was so I rip out and start over. :-( If I am going to work a shawl pattern I warn her in advance that I cannot sit and talk while I knit on complicated projects. Of course that is when she or C need me most often.. ROFL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


Welcome home and I say the trip sounds like it was a wonderful adventure!! Like you I'd never tire of Shakespeare plays!! I am sure the yarn shops had so many beautiful yarns.. my bags would have been full of yarn instead of my clothing :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


Coffee in bed sounds dreamy.. my late DH would do that for me, one more of the reasons I miss him so much! 
Flowers are just lovely.. would love to stroll around your gardens!! 
Your Mini-me dolls are adorable.. such talent abounds with this group!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gage's Mom, I hope he had a restful night, keeping you and yours close in prayers during his recovery! 
We have another rainy day, was raining so hard around 3 am that it woke me from a rather sound sleep! I so wish we could send this abundance of rain and or water to the West where it is so desperately needed. 
I have so share that I ordered some Harmony interchangeable needles this morning!!! I have wanted them for so long and they are on sale. Had hoped to wait till after the Knit-a-Palooza but heard they were not on sale for much longer. :thumbdown: I love my Addi Clicks, but needed a sharper pointed set for the lace works and using sock yarns.. (notice I did not say knitting socks.. ROFL) Gwen has let me use 2 types of her needles.. the Harmonies felt the most comfortable. I am excited for sure!! 
I've almost completed one of my small projects.. so want to start seriously working the shawl pattern for the KAL.. So proud of AZ Sticks for getting the 3 repeats done already!!! You are rocking this!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am out of here probably for the day.. have to make a quick trip into town then back home to spend the rest of the day with my knitting!! The rain does have some advantages I guess.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Stay safe, play nice.. know that I hold you all close in my prayers!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Well the Calgary Stampede is well underway, and last night just before the Chuckwagon races we got a huge thunderstorm which really put a 'damper' on things. Houses in Sunnyside (one of the flooded districts ) flooded again! so Sad. 

The Parade went well yesterday morning - and got a pretty good crowd. 

the midway is up and running and the infield (rodeo) part is doing okay except that the Chuckwagon races were run shortly after the rain, and you should have seen the wagons, cowboys and wagons after the races -- We had a week of hot sunny weather, which was starting to dry up the ground but a huge amount last night is now 
soaking everything again. We need about a month of sun to dry 
the ground so that it doesn't stay on the surface. The sewers are being affected in the flooded areas too. 

It is so sad. 
----------
A bright note though, Dear Charlotte and pontuf,are collecting yarn and knitted items for flood victims. 

She has already sent me some great felting book as she knew I was really impressed with felting. We are still under a water advisory so I will wait until it is lifted before I try some of the patterns. 

Meanwhile I am knitting up a storm for next winter. They are building temporary villages for the Indian Reservations (at least that was announced this morning) and two big areas in Calgary, for those who have no homes including those from High River the town south of us that was just about wiped out. I have to admit I am so impressed with our Emergency plan, which worked so well. Now the recovery portion is underway. I honestly have not heard anything negative about the way the disaster was handled. They have been working on a plan for 3 years and it really has worked and they seem to have planned for every possible turn in the road. 

I am thinking I will deliver the warm winter wear to these temporary 
villages as they are expected to be open for a year. At least I will know they are getting to the people who need them.

Two weeks today until you all get together. How I wish I was meeting you all. I still feel as if I know you all and will be thinking of you.


I am going to take a break from winter wear this weekend and work on a cardigan I am making for a dear friend - once it is done I will work on a couple of felting pieces - taking turns with the flood projects. Keeping busy. 

------
I am writing another book it seems- it seems to work better for me as I manage to get in the TP about once at the most twice a day and like to catch up.

One thing - I am really happy with our new place to publicize our workshops. It is the first time since we started that there is an actual place where I can talk about the workshops without wondering whether I really should. Life is so much easier already. 

I want to thank Kaye (poledra) for teaching the beautiful shrug. I will be opening a Parade this weekend and will let you know . That shrug is so pretty. Darowil is also in the midst of a class, and Nadene (nrc1940) is starting one on the 8th. She is a wonderful friend and a beautiful kntter and it will be a good class too.

Well, I wish you all well, I hope things are going the way you want them to. Purple, I love your little purplefi -- she is so sweet. I still have the miniature knitting bag with the tiny knitting needles pin you sent me. 

How is Gage doing today? I was thinking of him last night as well as Mom and Dad. 

So glad to hear the things are looking up job wise, and that 
the weather is not causing anyone (but us) too many problems. 

Sam, I hope you get a good price on a ticket-- Gwennie - I can imagine you are getting all excited about the knitapalooza! It sounds as if you are doing a good job. I do so wish I could be a little bird perched on a branch and listen to the conversation! grin.

I hope you will still be able to post on the TP -- maybe those who are left behind can have our own get together here on line?

Must have some breakfast, get dressed and back to my knitting. Love to everyone.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just signing in this morning - very slow connection last night so I gave up. I see we are up to twelve pages already. Guess I'd better get reading. Very hot and muggy here this weekend with a chance of rain each day.

Peggy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful trip -- welcome home!



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

So glad to hear that Gage is back home and doing well. It's very traumatic to have a child in surgery. Prayers that everything is well.

Peggy



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Coffee in bed sounds dreamy.. my late DH would do that for me, one more of the reasons I miss him so much!
> Flowers are just lovely.. would love to stroll around your gardens!!
> Your Mini-me dolls are adorable.. such talent abounds with this group!!


   

Agreed - coffee and flowers is a great way to start off the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like my Harmonies and have them in both the longer and shorter needle lengths which works great for different projects - but I'm finding that I really like the Karbonz style even more and think I'll get some of them in the smaller /sizes while I'm at the MW Stitches Show. They now have an interchangeable set and I'm hoping that they are compatible with the cables I already have.



Marianne818 said:


> Gage's Mom, I hope he had a restful night, keeping you and yours close in prayers during his recovery!
> We have another rainy day, was raining so hard around 3 am that it woke me from a rather sound sleep! I so wish we could send this abundance of rain and or water to the West where it is so desperately needed.
> I have so share that I ordered some Harmony interchangeable needles this morning!!! I have wanted them for so long and they are on sale. Had hoped to wait till after the Knit-a-Palooza but heard they were not on sale for much longer. :thumbdown: I love my Addi Clicks, but needed a sharper pointed set for the lace works and using sock yarns.. (notice I did not say knitting socks.. ROFL) Gwen has let me use 2 types of her needles.. the Harmonies felt the most comfortable. I am excited for sure!!
> I've almost completed one of my small projects.. so want to start seriously working the shawl pattern for the KAL.. So proud of AZ Sticks for getting the 3 repeats done already!!! You are rocking this!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

What and where is the Knit-a-Palooza?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh- we are holding him in our arms and waiting for healing-so sorry it had to be done and so glad it's over and the healing has begun - strength to you and Greg - you know that Gage will be fine!!!!!!!!!


Blessings to you all...it is hard but it's done and hopefully this means healing. May it be quick!

Sam, I look at Travelocity for tickets. Put in a range of days and you'll get a list for lots of airlines.



PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


Oh, my! How fabulous is *that*?! 



jknappva said:


> I thought about you this morning when the Weather Channel showed 2 ft of HAIL in, I think it was, Santa Rosa, NM. Wondered if it that was anywhere near you!? 2 FEET of hail is a lot any time of the year...they had the snow plows out plowing it like snow!
> JuneK


Love the photo, June! We're a way away from there (driving east, we know we're about halfway to Texas when we get to Santa Rosa), but yes, they had the snowplows out in the summer. Crazy stuff, for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


Welcome back, sounds like you had a wonderful time. 
Jamie and I went in here brought a few things for our Shakespeare fans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's my mom that messes me up.. LOL.. I will get working and going well (especially on short row works) then she will call for me, I always worry that it is an emergency and put the works down and rush to her.. find out it's just I wanted to talk... LOL.. when I come back.. I have no idea where I was so I rip out and start over. :-( If I am going to work a shawl pattern I warn her in advance that I cannot sit and talk while I knit on complicated projects. Of course that is when she or C need me most often.. ROFL..


Marianne- remember you have not been knitting for very long- and we all have our problems that take our concentration away. Do you 'lifeline'? Because what you describe sounds like the ideal situation for using them. I believe you should be up for sainthood- with all you undertake to do. Your cooking and gardening- caring for Mom, your woodworking, jewelry work, what a multi talented person you are- and fighting all your physical battles too- you are such a fine example to us all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again congratulations on the job. I used to make soap for wholesale; big seller the glycerine soaps. Absolutely loved making it. I hope y9ou enjoy the job. One of my biggest sellers put lavender buds in the soap.



busyworkerbee said:


> Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gailmac said:


> What and where is the Knit-a-Palooza?


Knit-a-Palooza is gong to be held at Sam's place in two weeks. PM Gweniepooh for details. It is sure to be a blast.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Good morning Sam and all my fellow KP's. Good to hear from you all. It's been a while since I have been here. 
We are in western MA at our summer home. We came up here to get away from the heat but it has followed us up here. It is so hot and humid (85-95% humidity) everyday. 
I have been teaching myself toe up socks using the magic loop. I have just finished the heel on one sock and am starting the heel on the 2nd one today. I am using the "Mash-Up Magic Toe-Up Socks" pattern by Zhenya Lavy (June 2008). 
It was recommended to me by my LYS in Miss. Has anyone tried this method before? 
I have also been researching in different books on the magic loop two at a time socks. Well, I have come to the conclusion that one can do two hats at a time on one circular needle. (40" or longer cable) If one is needing to do charity hats, this is the way to go. Loading the needles is a little tricky but well worth learning. Good luck. Have a great day everyone. Stay cool I think it is going to be another hot day. Gotta go knit!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's only 8:30 and I feel I've done half a day's work already...his DD is moving today so he was up in the butt crack of dawn (as one DD calls it)...I got out of bed but am not sure how awake I am! I didn't go because of work but also had to get the couch out--will call tomorrow to arrange a pickup from the garbage guys--as she doesn't need her couch now and he said we would take it. It wasn't hard to get out, just awkward because our front door is backward. :shock:

Now I need to vacuum and make sure there's room for the new one and then get to the work of the day. Last night I did some charting for the baby sweater and will (I hope) find time to actually start knitting...if I can stay awake! Heh.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage. 
PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
Sam-yummy sounding recipes. I always order baba ganu (sp) and hummus when at a Mediteranean restaurant. Made the baba once.
Marianne-you will enjoy the harmonies. I do mine even though I like my knitters pride squares a bit better. Like having the choice of three different tips. Also have the knitpick options. Have gotten completely away from bamboo needles. Have you tried goat milk or cheese? 
To all who posted pics, thank you. They are lovely.
Julie-didn't commemt on last weeks tp about your situation. Things happen for a reason and it will a work out. Hugs for both you and Fale.
Shirley-glad they were able to have part of the Stampede. Hopefully it boosted morale. Sounds like your local govt had things well in hand. Have a large bag to send you of hats and scarves.
Busyworkerbee-congrats on your new crafty job. Have fun!
CRAFT moment, so please forgive me if I didn't mention your post.

Was a busy week here. My DS and his bunch got in Wed. morning. We had lunch and supper at DD1's. Sat around catching up and had a late night. Thurs we went to the local lake and some fished and went out in the boat. The little ones went to the beach to play. Then, to my DGD's for the cookout and fireworks. I stayed at the house to tend to the two dogs while everyone else went up near the street. Was able to see some of the fireworks from there. Fri everyone hung out at DD1's whenever they could get there. Some of them went to the movies and then pizzas for supper. My DS is leaving today for home. Next year, they plan to spend a week. It was nice having all three of my kids together. Was able to get family pix taken, finally. 
Back to work on Monday for two weeks and then home for the knitting get together. Can't wait!

Got my DGD's top finished. She didn't like the open back to sewed it up and added the butterflies. Now she loves it. Need to get the other one finished to give to my BF's little girl.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Not going over to see my DS off bc I don't want to cry. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's only 8:30 and I feel I've done half a day's work already...his DD is moving today so he was up in the butt crack of dawn (as one DD calls it)...I got out of bed but am not sure how awake I am! I didn't go because of work but also had to get the couch out--will call tomorrow to arrange a pickup from the garbage guys--as she doesn't need her couch now and he said we would take it. It wasn't hard to get out, just awkward because our front door is backward. :shock:
> 
> Now I need to vacuum and make sure there's room for the new one and then get to the work of the day. Last night I did some charting for the baby sweater and will (I hope) find time to actually start knitting...if I can stay awake! Heh.


Ok I'm exhausted now just from reading. I have family gathering today and tomorrow lots of outdoor activities and plenty of sun block. Get to see 7 of the grandsons Yippie!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm exhausted now just from reading. I have family gathering today and tomorrow lots of outdoor activities and plenty of sun block. Get to see 7 of the grandsons Yippie!!!!!


 :lol: More fun, for sure!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


A dear friend goes yearly to see the plays in Ashford, and it is on my must-see list. Here on the other coast, we love to go to a wonderful Shakespeare theater in Staunton, Virginia.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Ohio Kathy - great job on the gd's top. It is lovely. Sheis quite the little model too. 

Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Kathy love the new top for GD; she is such a cutie pie model.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Sam and hello to all the rest of you too!!! Hot and smokey here but the Dean Peak Fire is 25% contained with no injuries or property damage - The wind has really picked up this afternoon - still waiting for the first of the monsoon rains. Quiet day here yesterday - and more of the same for the weekend - I think I'm going to try and do my paint touch up tomorrow. Today I am going to do a couple more repeats on my shawl and water our pine trees this evening - baked chicken, fresh steamed green beans with sauteed mushrooms and red potatoes some way..... maybe baked with garlic and onion.... Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - luv to all- AZ - Oh PS: had a PM from Strawberry4u - she is back from St. Louis and will be checking in as soon as she can.


We like to steam the red potatoes along with the green beans


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful lily. We have variegated ones in front of our apartment, yellow with deep maroon petals...Not sure how to describe it. But the 'throat' is yellow and as the flowers widen into petals, they're a deep red--maroon. Best way I can describe them.
> They're almost all bloomed now.
> JuneK


Hi June! Love your picture, great to put a face with the name.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm trying to get caught up on this week's KTP. We are certainly talkative! I'm really dragging this morning. I've had my coffee and now I think I'll eat breakfast. I was so bad last night at dinner I'm hoping I can redeem myself today!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Prayers and healing energy being sent.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Great idea for when the zucchini starts rolling in. 
Glad to hear you are having some good weather. Cooled a little in So Calif, getting some marine layer in the am. Happy weekend knitting. 
Karen


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


Lovely work on the top, lovely DGD also!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll mention that to her- especially when I ring her on the actual day- Wednesday- she will be busy with her sister visiting until then- thank you, June! I have been trying to encourage her to get her onto KP- but she remains steadfastly non- computer literate!


So many people just don't want to be bothered with computers. I was initiated well before I retired. Then it was work...now it's pleasure. So many wonderful friends!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gage's Mom, I hope he had a restful night, keeping you and yours close in prayers during his recovery!
> We have another rainy day, was raining so hard around 3 am that it woke me from a rather sound sleep! I so wish we could send this abundance of rain and or water to the West where it is so desperately needed.
> I have so share that I ordered some Harmony interchangeable needles this morning!!! I have wanted them for so long and they are on sale. Had hoped to wait till after the Knit-a-Palooza but heard they were not on sale for much longer. :thumbdown: I love my Addi Clicks, but needed a sharper pointed set for the lace works and using sock yarns.. (notice I did not say knitting socks.. ROFL) Gwen has let me use 2 types of her needles.. the Harmonies felt the most comfortable. I am excited for sure!!
> I've almost completed one of my small projects.. so want to start seriously working the shawl pattern for the KAL.. So proud of AZ Sticks for getting the 3 repeats done already!!! You are rocking this!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Hi, Marianne. Which set of Harmony needles did you get? I checked their web site and saw they had the wood needles and the nickle plated both on sale.
I have some Denise interchangeable ones that I like but the cable is so thick, it isn't very flexible!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


That is sooooo cute, and she is just a cute cookie,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the photo, June! We're a way away from there (driving east, we know we're about halfway to Texas when we get to Santa Rosa), but yes, they had the snowplows out in the summer. Crazy stuff, for sure.


Thanks, Sorlenna! The weather definitely has been crazy but then it seems that one area will flood while another part of the country has drought...Mother Nature at her most whimsical!!
Years ago when I was in NM. I drove from Albuquerque to Santa Fe and went on several bus tours from there...one went up to Taos and around that area but can't remember if we went to Santa Rosa. Lovely country....I so enjoyed my trip to AZ and NM. The area is so completely different from SE Virginia!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- remember you have not been knitting for very long- and we all have our problems that take our concentration away. Do you 'lifeline'? Because what you describe sounds like the ideal situation for using them. I believe you should be up for sainthood- with all you undertake to do. Your cooking and gardening- caring for Mom, your woodworking, jewelry work, what a multi talented person you are- and fighting all your physical battles too- you are such a fine example to us all!


Julie, I could not have expressed my admiration for Marianne as well as you did!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my fellow KP's. Good to hear from you all. It's been a while since I have been here.
> We are in western MA at our summer home. We came up here to get away from the heat but it has followed us up here. It is so hot and humid (85-95% humidity) everyday.
> I have been teaching myself toe up socks using the magic loop. I have just finished the heel on one sock and am starting the heel on the 2nd one today. I am using the "Mash-Up Magic Toe-Up Socks" pattern by Zhenya Lavy (June 2008).
> It was recommended to me by my LYS in Miss. Has anyone tried this method before?
> I have also been researching in different books on the magic loop two at a time socks. Well, I have come to the conclusion that one can do two hats at a time on one circular needle. (40" or longer cable) If one is needing to do charity hats, this is the way to go. Loading the needles is a little tricky but well worth learning. Good luck. Have a great day everyone. Stay cool I think it is going to be another hot day. Gotta go knit!!!!


Welcome back. I think there's a workshop on toe up socks with magic loop. Check the urls under Designer's posts. I have checked the workshop section and when I ever have two minutes together plan to take one of them They're available even after they've closed...wonderful information on them!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


What a darling little model...and she's 'working it'!!!
I know you've enjoyed your time off and especially having the family together.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi June! Love your picture, great to put a face with the name.


Thanks for the compliment! Are you feeling better after your last treatment? 
Been thinking of you!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning all,

Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.

No signs of infection and he is in good humor today. Of course he is being spoiled rotten, especially by Greg.

Thank all of you for your prayers and best wishes. You are all fantastic and I am so very lucky to have such a wonderful bunch of caring and loving friends.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. I'm glad you all got a good night's rest!
Will continue praying for quick healing for him.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Purplefi...I love the daily flowers being posted. You are so blessed to have such a variety of beautiful flowers.

Prayers for Gage as he recovers. Little ones bounce back so much faster than adults. 

Ohio Kathy...Love your GD's top. It looks equally as beautiful with the back sewn up as it did open.

It would be so wonderful right now if we could shift some of this rain from the flooding zone to those areas that are so dry and dealing with the fires.

I am looking forward to doing laundry and knitting today. It is nice having a 4 day weekend to do shopping and house chores and knitting. 

Designer...thanks for the Calgary update. I am sure that efforts will be made to try to include you and others from far away in the Knit a Palooza event. I am excited to have the opportunity to attend and meet so many wonderful people. I know we will certainly be thinking of others who are not able to attend as well.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.So glad Gage had a good night and will continue to pray he heals nicely and quickly.
Ohio Kathy--love your GD;s top It's beautiful.
Shirley--Have heard about the Stampede on the news. Sounds like everyone is getting into the spirit of things. At the same time, there are so many who are now homeless, or at least, will be homeless for awhile. Hope they can get the assistance they need. 
June--that is a beautiful picture. Purplefi--I love your new avatar as well. Your little dolls are so cute, and you are so talented.
Must go finish the dishes and then go clean the church as it's my turn this week. Enjoy your summer, everyone. Jinny


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

good morning. I've just come in from checking out a few yard sales. First time this season. We found a great bargain on some covers for the vents on the RV so it was worth the trip out. When I was out last weekend I was wishing we had bought some of those covers as it was raining, but warm and I couldn't leave the vents open for circulation or I would have had a wet bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So many people just don't want to be bothered with computers. I was initiated well before I retired. Then it was work...now it's pleasure. So many wonderful friends!
> JuneK


that is so true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I could not have expressed my admiration for Marianne as well as you did!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your weather sounds like our this morning - very overcast - dripping enough rain to wet my porch. i'm not holding out too much hope that it will change much during the day.

we have a little breeze that helps - the air feels heavy - I can feel it in my breathing.

sam



KateB said:


> Sounds pretty normal weather for us!! :lol: Today has started quite cloudy, but now (10.20am) the sun is trying to break through. Have just taken DS to the station so he can get a train to the rugby club to watch the Lion's game - not that there's 1 Scot playing :roll: - point of contention in this house! :lol: Hope you've dried out now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear young Gage is on the mend!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


Great news, and the prayers are still going up. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> your weather sounds like our this morning - very overcast - dripping enough rain to wet my porch. i'm not holding out too much hope that it will change much during the day.
> 
> we have a little breeze that helps - the air feels heavy - I can feel it in my breathing.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you - don't think I was ever fed in bed unless I was sick.

the flower is beautiful. your garden has to be a riot of color this time of year.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Are you feeling better after your last treatment?
> Been thinking of you!
> JuneK


Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great job busyworkerbee - at least you will always have clean hands. lol congrats on landing the job - have a great time.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go purplefi - if I have it on hand ice cream is always part of my daily diet.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos NanaCaren and I toop love icecream. I am addicted to butterscotch ice cream and I confess I try to have it daily! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone.So glad Gage had a good night and will continue to pray he heals nicely and quickly.
> Ohio Kathy--love your GD;s top It's beautiful.
> Shirley--Have heard about the Stampede on the news. Sounds like everyone is getting into the spirit of things. At the same time, there are so many who are now homeless, or at least, will be homeless for awhile. Hope they can get the assistance they need.
> June--that is a beautiful picture. Purplefi--I love your new avatar as well. Your little dolls are so cute, and you are so talented.
> Must go finish the dishes and then go clean the church as it's my turn this week. Enjoy your summer, everyone. Jinny


Thank you for the compliment. Hope the Stampede brings in funds that can be used to implement more assistance to those displaced by the flooding. Sounds like the powers-to-be have things well in hand.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely is that - what a talented lady you are - that was some tiny knitting purplefi.

sam

I hate to ask but what is wi?



PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom used to live on Mount Charleston Charlestonin Las Vegas, got news that the area they were in has been evacuated mandatory. Apparently the fire started on the other side of the mountain and is cresting over the top down to where they were. 

So many fires out of control, so glad they arent there anymore. Prayers to all who live in these areas and to those who fight to protect these areas.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky you - don't think I was ever fed in bed unless I was sick.
> 
> the flower is beautiful. your garden has to be a riot of color this time of year.
> 
> sam


I think the only time I was fed in bed was in the hospital!! Or possibly when I was sick as a child.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see a picture of the new puppy - what breed did you say it was?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful color!!
> 
> Hi everyone, its 8.30pm here and i am in my jammies. I have been catching up on last weeks TP so i see i now have 8 pages still to go on this weeks. Caught up on some housework today and prepared the laundry for the new puppy. Puppy day tomorrow!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I found goats milk to be a bit musty - leaves a musty veed on the tongue - but I would never refuse it - I enjoyed it on cereal - did not drink it. I don't think it has the cream like cow's milk.

sam



jknappva said:


> I also have a love affair with ice cream, cheese, cottage cheese, cream cheese, etc. Never tried goats milk!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor defiance needs a little excitement - needs to wake up.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Poor Defiance has no idea what is headed it's way.
> 
> The 3-2-1 cake reminds me of making cakes with my " easy bake oven" those are the measurements I used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny Kathleendoris - my oldest daughter heather loves to travel and sightsee - Heidi on the other hand says when you have seen one you have seen them all - now if she could take her sewing maching with her it would be fine.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> My children would enjoy the ABC joke. When they were little, if we were out in the car and they spotted a castle on the horizon, they would try very hard to draw our attention to something on the opposite side, in the hope that we would not notice and want to visit. But then, my youngest has never been allowed to forget the time when she was encouraged to 'Look at that view' and replied 'Why? I've already seen one.'


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful country - all of it. water rafting sounds like fun - on my bucket list.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the teal too - It is a color that looks good on most anyone...........


PurpleFi said:


> Love that colour, that is in the variagated I am using for the Dreambird.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so excited for Puppy Day!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful color!!
> 
> Hi everyone, its 8.30pm here and i am in my jammies. I have been catching up on last weeks TP so i see i now have 8 pages still to go on this weeks. Caught up on some housework today and prepared the laundry for the new puppy. Puppy day tomorrow!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey - I haven't allowed a picture taken in recent history..... so all of mine are a few years old!!!!!!!


jknappva said:


> Thanks, it's a few years old but couldn't find a recent one that wouldn't scare everyone away from the Tea Party!! LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- remember you have not been knitting for very long- and we all have our problems that take our concentration away. Do you 'lifeline'? Because what you describe sounds like the ideal situation for using them. I believe you should be up for sainthood- with all you undertake to do. Your cooking and gardening- caring for Mom, your woodworking, jewelry work, what a multi talented person you are- and fighting all your physical battles too- you are such a fine example to us all!


Awwwww Shucks Julie :roll:  :lol: I just dabble in a lot of different things is all. I have lived with pain all of my life, would think I was in the real heaven if I woke without it ever!!!! LOL. I'm sure that many on here live the same way!! I have 2 wood projects in the works and 4 more sets of stitch markers and a necklace for a friend whose birthday is coming up soon. I'm not sure if the garden will survive this past few weeks of rain, the ground is so wet all the leaves are starting to turn yellow. :thumbdown: You and many others in our family here are my inspirations, truly face problems head on and keep on going! My belief is that what doesn't kill you only makes one stronger! This is one STRONG group for sure!!!! I'd name names but just look at the list that make up the KTP, everyone shows how strong they are everyday! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love you dearly sweet lady, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for such sweet dear words. Look in the mirror, you will see one of my hero's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a website for the karbonz needles - have never heard of them.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I like my Harmonies and have them in both the longer and shorter needle lengths which works great for different projects - but I'm finding that I really like the Karbonz style even more and think I'll get some of them in the smaller /sizes while I'm at the MW Stitches Show. They now have an interchangeable set and I'm hoping that they are compatible with the cables I already have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gailmac - the knit-a-polooza is being held in defiance ohio at my place in the country. a number of the members are converging here to knit, eat, knit, eat, buy yarn, eat . . . . you get the picture. lol

sam



gailmac said:


> What and where is the Knit-a-Palooza?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone
> Marianne-you will enjoy the harmonies. I do mine even though I like my knitters pride squares a bit better. Like having the choice of three different tips. Also have the knitpick options. Have gotten completely away from bamboo needles. Have you tried goat milk or cheese?
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy I can tolerate regular milk easier than I can goat's milk or cheese.. my mouth starts swelling within seconds!! With regular or soy I break out in a horrid rash especially in my mouth. I had some feta cheese one time, was rushed to the hospital as my airway became blocked. So, no thanks on the goat's milk products.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what all is inside the centre?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Welcome back, sounds like you had a wonderful time.
> Jamie and I went in here brought a few things for our Shakespeare fans.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Since there are so many good cooks and recipes on this forum, I was wondering if any of you kind ladies and men might have a recipe for a sauce to make to ladle over salmon. A chef in a restaurant where we ate made a delicious creamy sauce for over salmon steak, but alas, neither he nor the restaurant is there anymore. I haven't been able to find any recipes for one and although this is our tea party time, I will brew some very special tea for everyone who will be kind enough to share their recipe. Hope you all are having a good weekend and that those of you who have not been feeling well will be having a much better day today.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Marianne. Which set of Harmony needles did you get? I checked their web site and saw they had the wood needles and the nickle plated both on sale.
> I have some Denise interchangeable ones that I like but the cable is so thick, it isn't very flexible!
> JuneK


I got the pretty wood ones, I thought those were called Harmonies, LOL.. Gwen has both the Harmonies and the Sunstruck, both are nice, but I like the feel of the Harmony better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how good to hear from you peggy - i'm surprised it is so hot in maine - guess I thought they were enough north to have mild weather during the summer. hopefully is will cool off soon and be more enjoyable.

I have a griend who is going to teach me how to knit socks with two cable needles - aren't you Kathy.

sam



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my fellow KP's. Good to hear from you all. It's been a while since I have been here.
> We are in western MA at our summer home. We came up here to get away from the heat but it has followed us up here. It is so hot and humid (85-95% humidity) everyday.
> I have been teaching myself toe up socks using the magic loop. I have just finished the heel on one sock and am starting the heel on the 2nd one today. I am using the "Mash-Up Magic Toe-Up Socks" pattern by Zhenya Lavy (June 2008).
> It was recommended to me by my LYS in Miss. Has anyone tried this method before?
> I have also been researching in different books on the magic loop two at a time socks. Well, I have come to the conclusion that one can do two hats at a time on one circular needle. (40" or longer cable) If one is needing to do charity hats, this is the way to go. Loading the needles is a little tricky but well worth learning. Good luck. Have a great day everyone. Stay cool I think it is going to be another hot day. Gotta go knit!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


Awesome news, have been concerned since I signed off this morning before this post! Keeping you all in our prayers for sure!! Speedy recovery so that Gage is back to his normal self and Mom and Dad can rest easier! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super time - bet the pool will get a work out.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm exhausted now just from reading. I have family gathering today and tomorrow lots of outdoor activities and plenty of sun block. Get to see 7 of the grandsons Yippie!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice Kathy - you have quite the model there.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have a website for the karbonz needles - have never heard of them.
> 
> sam


WEBS ... I just looked them up.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one has to sin every so often - I wouldn't worry too much about it. one needs a meal like that to give dieting some meaning.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm trying to get caught up on this week's KTP. We are certainly talkative! I'm really dragging this morning. I've had my coffee and now I think I'll eat breakfast. I was so bad last night at dinner I'm hoping I can redeem myself today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - is the smog still so bad in la? I remember being there maybe 25 or so years ago - this mustard colored cloud covered the city and smelled like bleach. didn't see how anyone could live there. it was also the first time I had driven in traffic where you felt like you were in a full parking lot and it took you an hour to go ten miles.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Great idea for when the zucchini starts rolling in.
> Glad to hear you are having some good weather. Cooled a little in So Calif, getting some marine layer in the am. Happy weekend knitting.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for gage - he will be up and around in no time. hope you and greg are getting enough rest -- don't want you down too. soothing and healing energy flying your way.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dintoo - love your avatar - I have a picture of puff kitty curled up in my wooden bowl on top of the fridge. she also likes to sleep on top of the cupboards.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone.So glad Gage had a good night and will continue to pray he heals nicely and quickly.
> Ohio Kathy--love your GD;s top It's beautiful.
> Shirley--Have heard about the Stampede on the news. Sounds like everyone is getting into the spirit of things. At the same time, there are so many who are now homeless, or at least, will be homeless for awhile. Hope they can get the assistance they need.
> June--that is a beautiful picture. Purplefi--I love your new avatar as well. Your little dolls are so cute, and you are so talented.
> Must go finish the dishes and then go clean the church as it's my turn this week. Enjoy your summer, everyone. Jinny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - I should have included being fed in bed the times I was in hospital - now if they would only take some care with their food - I ate lots of sandwiches.

sam



jknappva said:


> I think the only time I was fed in bed was in the hospital!! Or possibly when I was sick as a child.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how would a lemon hollandaise work? that is spelled wrong.

it's been a while since you stopped by for a cuppa - we have been saving a chair for you. we'll be looking for you again real soon.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Since there are so many good cooks and recipes on this forum, I was wondering if any of you kind ladies and men might have a recipe for a sauce to make to ladle over salmon. A chef in a restaurant where we ate made a delicious creamy sauce for over salmon steak, but alas, neither he nor the restaurant is there anymore. I haven't been able to find any recipes for one and although this is our tea party time, I will brew some very special tea for everyone who will be kind enough to share their recipe. Hope you all are having a good weekend and that those of you who have not been feeling well will be having a much better day today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so excited for Puppy Day!!!!!!!!


SugarSugar, did you say you were getting a puppy and I missed it??? I knew you were looking for one but hadn't decided the last I read.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey - I haven't allowed a picture taken in recent history..... so all of mine are a few years old!!!!!!!


I completely understand!! Current pictures of me are like my mirror image...it's my mother staring back at me!!!
LOL
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Awwwww Shucks Julie :roll:  :lol: I just dabble in a lot of different things is all. I have lived with pain all of my life, would think I was in the real heaven if I woke without it ever!!!! LOL. I'm sure that many on here live the same way!! I have 2 wood projects in the works and 4 more sets of stitch markers and a necklace for a friend whose birthday is coming up soon. I'm not sure if the garden will survive this past few weeks of rain, the ground is so wet all the leaves are starting to turn yellow. :thumbdown: You and many others in our family here are my inspirations, truly face problems head on and keep on going! My belief is that what doesn't kill you only makes one stronger! This is one STRONG group for sure!!!! I'd name names but just look at the list that make up the KTP, everyone shows how strong they are everyday! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love you dearly sweet lady, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for such sweet dear words. Look in the mirror, you will see one of my hero's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, Miss Marianne!!! I have a 'bone to pick' with you!!! LOL!
Because you mentioned buying the Harmony interchangeables because KnitPicks was having a sale just did it for me!!!
I had to order a set, too. I have wanted a new set for a while but couldn't justify the expense. But two things were the deciding factor....one the sale (and that was a big one) plus the fact that I've been knitting with a Denise interchangeable size 9 needle and the tips of them are so blunt so I was getting really aggravated with it. Of course, all I needed was an excuse. OH, and I have to admit when I got my credit card statement, I discovered I had charged almost $100 LESS than I thought I had last month! With all those factors, I just had to buy the needles!! Any excuse and I had 3!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive healing energy flying your way pup lover - you will be back in the pink before you know it.

sam

doing what you did this morning in getting ready for the day has to help your healing and your frame of mind - all good stuff.



Pup lover said:


> Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I got the pretty wood ones, I thought those were called Harmonies, LOL.. Gwen has both the Harmonies and the Sunstruck, both are nice, but I like the feel of the Harmony better.


I bought the pretty wood ones,too. If you read my earlier post, you'll see what decided me! I've never tried them but anything will have to be better than the Denise interchangeables I have...they're plastic and are a real nuisance. When I first bought them I didn't know any better but now, I know plastic just doesn't do it for me!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - what is the url for the sale?

sam



jknappva said:


> Well, Miss Marianne!!! I have a 'bone to pick' with you!!! LOL!
> Because you mentioned buying the Harmony interchangeables because KnitPicks was having a sale just did it for me!!!
> I had to order a set, too. I have wanted a new set for a while but couldn't justify the expense. But two things were the deciding factor....one the sale (and that was a big one) plus the fact that I've been knitting with a Denise interchangeable size 9 needle and the tips of them are so blunt so I was getting really aggravated with it. Of course, all I needed was an excuse. OH, and I have to admit when I got my credit card statement, I discovered I had charged almost $100 LESS than I thought I had last month! With all those factors, I just had to buy the needles!! Any excuse and I had 3!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right - I should have included being fed in bed the times I was in hospital - now if they would only take some care with their food - I ate lots of sandwiches.
> 
> sam


I agree...hospital food leaves a lot to be desired!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - what is the url for the sale?
> 
> sam


Sam, I just googled KnitPicks and then looked up Harmony Interchangeable needles. The regular pretty wooden ones and the lighter wooden ones are both on sale as well as the Option Nickle plated ones. I'd heard so much about the Harmonys on here that I decided I had to find out what I was missing!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well, Miss Marianne!!! I have a 'bone to pick' with you!!! LOL!
> Because you mentioned buying the Harmony interchangeables because KnitPicks was having a sale just did it for me!!!
> I had to order a set, too. I have wanted a new set for a while but couldn't justify the expense. But two things were the deciding factor....one the sale (and that was a big one) plus the fact that I've been knitting with a Denise interchangeable size 9 needle and the tips of them are so blunt so I was getting really aggravated with it. Of course, all I needed was an excuse. OH, and I have to admit when I got my credit card statement, I discovered I had charged almost $100 LESS than I thought I had last month! With all those factors, I just had to buy the needles!! Any excuse and I had 3!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


ROFL... well I guess the "bone" was a good pick then!! I loved using Gwen's set, cannot wait till mine comes in. I always have to wait till the first of the month, sometimes the sales are all done by then. So glad I was able to still get these!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here ya go Sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/needle-sets.html

or

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/options-interchangeable-harmony-wood-circular-knitting-needle-set.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kehinkle - That's a great top and your GD's quite the little model!
Gagesmom - So glad the wee one is feeling better today. 
Puplover - Glad you're feeling a bit better too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Since there are so many good cooks and recipes on this forum, I was wondering if any of you kind ladies and men might have a recipe for a sauce to make to ladle over salmon. A chef in a restaurant where we ate made a delicious creamy sauce for over salmon steak, but alas, neither he nor the restaurant is there anymore. I haven't been able to find any recipes for one and although this is our tea party time, I will brew some very special tea for everyone who will be kind enough to share their recipe. Hope you all are having a good weekend and that those of you who have not been feeling well will be having a much better day today.


I usually have hollandaise sauce with salmon, but it comes out of a packet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> one has to sin every so often - I wouldn't worry too much about it. one needs a meal like that to give dieting some meaning.
> 
> sam


I like your thinking O Wise One! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.

Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.

Now home and collapsed in my chair.

Here's a couple of photos of my new friends that I made at the school fete.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


Cute top and beautiful little girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.

She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


Yaaaaaaaaa, starting to feel better. That is good, just take it in small steps.
Love you sis. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky you - don't think I was ever fed in bed unless I was sick.
> 
> the flower is beautiful. your garden has to be a riot of color this time of year.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, our garden is mainly a variety of greens, There are just a few flowers up by the house.
WI stands for Womens Institute (I think it may have started in Canada) and the idea is to promote and share knowledge. It used to be thought rather stuffy but here in Camberley we have a new group which in the words of our Chairman 'Not normal'. That's probably why I fit in so well!
There is absolutely no way I am going to knit mini mini me a mini me as my eyes won't stand it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I got the pretty wood ones, I thought those were called Harmonies, LOL.. Gwen has both the Harmonies and the Sunstruck, both are nice, but I like the feel of the Harmony better.


I have both also,(some anyway) harmonies are a bit sharper on the point, harder when using dark colored yarn in my opinion.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


Gorgeous girl Shirley and I just love the purple bike!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Golly, Shirley, I believe she looks at least a tad bit like her grandmother. She's lovely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Awwwww Shucks Julie :roll:  :lol: I just dabble in a lot of different things is all. I have lived with pain all of my life, would think I was in the real heaven if I woke without it ever!!!! LOL. I'm sure that many on here live the same way!! I have 2 wood projects in the works and 4 more sets of stitch markers and a necklace for a friend whose birthday is coming up soon. I'm not sure if the garden will survive this past few weeks of rain, the ground is so wet all the leaves are starting to turn yellow. :thumbdown: You and many others in our family here are my inspirations, truly face problems head on and keep on going! My belief is that what doesn't kill you only makes one stronger! This is one STRONG group for sure!!!! I'd name names but just look at the list that make up the KTP, everyone shows how strong they are everyday! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love you dearly sweet lady, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for such sweet dear words. Look in the mirror, you will see one of my hero's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  I feel the same way, you are so good with words.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

More kid logic!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I tell them all the time they won't melt. They usually help oven in the rain. It is if it is sprinkling they all run into the house if it is pouring down seems to be when they stay out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Peggy and welcome.. I haven't tried the Magic Loop with socks yet, but I did make quite a few stuffed Easter eggs with that method and liked it. I'm making my first sock - but have found a book of doing 2 at a time socks (both toe up or cuff down) on 2 circular needles and that's what I'm going to try for the next pair.



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and all my fellow KP's. Good to hear from you all. It's been a while since I have been here.
> We are in western MA at our summer home. We came up here to get away from the heat but it has followed us up here. It is so hot and humid (85-95% humidity) everyday.
> I have been teaching myself toe up socks using the magic loop. I have just finished the heel on one sock and am starting the heel on the 2nd one today. I am using the "Mash-Up Magic Toe-Up Socks" pattern by Zhenya Lavy (June 2008).
> It was recommended to me by my LYS in Miss. Has anyone tried this method before?
> I have also been researching in different books on the magic loop two at a time socks. Well, I have come to the conclusion that one can do two hats at a time on one circular needle. (40" or longer cable) If one is needing to do charity hats, this is the way to go. Loading the needles is a little tricky but well worth learning. Good luck. Have a great day everyone. Stay cool I think it is going to be another hot day. Gotta go knit!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rookie, and happy birthday. Hope you are having a good time xx


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't started #3 attempt yet - DH is working on the plumbing for my outdoor sink and I just know I will be called into service at some point... But I am determined to get it back on the needles today.


Marianne818 said:


> It's my mom that messes me up.. LOL.. I will get working and going well (especially on short row works) then she will call for me, I always worry that it is an emergency and put the works down and rush to her.. find out it's just I wanted to talk... LOL.. when I come back.. I have no idea where I was so I rip out and start over. :-( If I am going to work a shawl pattern I warn her in advance that I cannot sit and talk while I knit on complicated projects. Of course that is when she or C need me most often.. ROFL..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I personally like lemon and dill with fish so I make a basic white sauce (beschemel?) with some parmesan cheese, fresh lemon juice and fresh dill.

Do you remember what the sauce was like or what flavors you remember?



81brighteyes said:


> Since there are so many good cooks and recipes on this forum, I was wondering if any of you kind ladies and men might have a recipe for a sauce to make to ladle over salmon. A chef in a restaurant where we ate made a delicious creamy sauce for over salmon steak, but alas, neither he nor the restaurant is there anymore. I haven't been able to find any recipes for one and although this is our tea party time, I will brew some very special tea for everyone who will be kind enough to share their recipe. Hope you all are having a good weekend and that those of you who have not been feeling well will be having a much better day today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to get in on that class!



thewren said:


> how good to hear from you peggy - i'm surprised it is so hot in maine - guess I thought they were enough north to have mild weather during the summer. hopefully is will cool off soon and be more enjoyable.
> 
> I have a griend who is going to teach me how to knit socks with two cable needles - aren't you Kathy.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that's a great idea - dinner didn't happen last night so I will do that when I finally cook tonight!!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> We like to steam the red potatoes along with the green beans


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luv it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> We like to steam the red potatoes along with the green beans


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - when DD and I were in LA last Fall, the weather was beautiful (although a bit rainy) and no smog and the traffice was flowing about as well a it does here in Chicago...not bad at all.



thewren said:


> karena - is the smog still so bad in la? I remember being there maybe 25 or so years ago - this mustard colored cloud covered the city and smelled like bleach. didn't see how anyone could live there. it was also the first time I had driven in traffic where you felt like you were in a full parking lot and it took you an hour to go ten miles.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for gage - he will be up and around in no time. hope you and greg are getting enough rest -- don't want you down too. soothing and healing energy flying your way.
> 
> sam


 ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love a girl with an attitude!!!!!!!!!!! The top is great and the GD is darling!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you had a big family get together - sounds like fun.



kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Gage got a full nights sleep - that will help with the healing no doubt - keeping all of you in our thoughts - have a wonderful day.......



gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're going to LOVE your new needles. I started with the Denise and they were fine for what I was doing then---but you'll find the Harmonies so much more flexible and easier to slide the stitches===just be sure you use the tightening tool that comes with it....you don't want them coming loose and having stitces fall off.



jknappva said:


> Well, Miss Marianne!!! I have a 'bone to pick' with you!!! LOL!
> Because you mentioned buying the Harmony interchangeables because KnitPicks was having a sale just did it for me!!!
> I had to order a set, too. I have wanted a new set for a while but couldn't justify the expense. But two things were the deciding factor....one the sale (and that was a big one) plus the fact that I've been knitting with a Denise interchangeable size 9 needle and the tips of them are so blunt so I was getting really aggravated with it. Of course, all I needed was an excuse. OH, and I have to admit when I got my credit card statement, I discovered I had charged almost $100 LESS than I thought I had last month! With all those factors, I just had to buy the needles!! Any excuse and I had 3!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I personally like the pretty wood ones the best - the Sunstruck are okay---just a little blunter tip and doesn't slide as easiy so if you're working with a yarn that is slippery, these work out great.



jknappva said:


> Sam, I just googled KnitPicks and then looked up Harmony Interchangeable needles. The regular pretty wooden ones and the lighter wooden ones are both on sale as well as the Option Nickle plated ones. I'd heard so much about the Harmonys on here that I decided I had to find out what I was missing!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I completely understand!! Current pictures of me are like my mirror image...it's my mother staring back at me!!!
> LOL
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I like your thinking O Wise One! :lol:


Ditto


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Cute picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luv it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love these pictures Fi - You should have been here when Rocky was in the yard!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


Nice procures, brave one :roll: LOL LOL, looks like fun,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


WOW!! What a beautiful young lady. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


Oh those are gorgeous!! I just told DH that he needs to find/plant me some of those come spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Whoops  I just realised that I was updating everyone on my job situation on last weeks KTP. I will tell you all about it again here for those who haven't been able to keep up with last weeks ktp.
> 
> Thank you all for your congratulations. I am going to enjoy this one, it is almost a dream job for me.
> 
> ...


Totally Awesome!!!!!! Congratulations, hope it goes superbly for you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh those are gorgeous!! I just told DH that he needs to find/plant me some of those come spring.


They are really easy to grow. I have mine in pots.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous girl Shirley and I just love the purple bike!


She is on one of the rides on the midway at the Stampede. Purple is her favorite color too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice procures, brave one :roll: LOL LOL, looks like fun,


The people who have the birds do falconary walks where you go off with the birds through the woodland. My son in law and I are going to organise one for the family when my French grandson comes to stay.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is on one of the rides on the midway at the Stampede. Purple is her favorite color too.


She has impeccible taste :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


Yaaaaaaaaaa, good for him, now onward and upward. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love these pictures Fi - You should have been here when Rocky was in the yard!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me more, who is Rocky?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are back...from lunch at a Chinese place...they came back here, brought the sofa and chaise (he thought it was a chair and smaller!) and we managed to wrangle them into place. I think some other furniture needs to go now--too much! Then everyone said they hadn't eaten so we went over to the restaurant and wow, what a lot of food...enough to bring home leftovers for supper, so that means no cooking tonight (Yay).

Meanwhile, I'm working on the second chart. I finally figured out a symbol I can use for the twisted stitches (can't remember them all so I have my "cheat sheet" out). I *hope* I get it done so I can start knitting at last.

Thanks to everyone who posted photos. Love the birds especially. We watched a documentary on bald eagles a couple nights ago and they are just amazing. Flowers, of course, are much appreciated too, as are smiling faces! 

Back to my chart...what I'd really like is a nap!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


Congrats to him! And I hope you are feeling better with every minute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are back...from lunch at a Chinese place...they came back here, brought the sofa and chaise (he thought it was a chair and smaller!) and we managed to wrangle them into place. I think some other furniture needs to go now--too much! Then everyone said they hadn't eaten so we went over to the restaurant and wow, what a lot of food...enough to bring home leftovers for supper, so that means no cooking tonight (Yay).
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm working on the second chart. I finally figured out a symbol I can use for the twisted stitches (can't remember them all so I have my "cheat sheet" out). I *hope* I get it done so I can start knitting at last.
> 
> ...


I think you should have a nap, you'll be able to concerntrate on the chart better afterwards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, when you wrote "I am writing another book it seems- it seems to work better for me as I manage to get in the TP about once at the most twice a day and like to catch up." Took me a minute, I was waiting for you to tell us what the book was about, was going to write it down and buy a copy when you published.:XD: :XD: :XD: LOLOLOLOLOL...So, if you do write a book eventually, be sure to let us know, I want one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hip Hip!!!!!!!!!!! Good for him!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Got my DGD's top finished. She didn't like the open back to sewed it up and added the butterflies. Now she loves it. Need to get the other one finished to give to my BF's little girl.
> 
> ...


That turned out great, I may have to make a couple of those. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you will like your harmonies. the yarn just slides along so easily.

sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, I just googled KnitPicks and then looked up Harmony Interchangeable needles. The regular pretty wooden ones and the lighter wooden ones are both on sale as well as the Option Nickle plated ones. I'd heard so much about the Harmonys on here that I decided I had to find out what I was missing!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you missed the raven chronicles........ last month we had a fledgling raven blow into our backyard during a real windy day. He wasn't very good at getting off the ground or steering and he moved into our empty chicken coop and we fed him for about a week. He kept practicing and working at it and apparently figured out how to fly well enough to make it too some neighboring rooftops and back to our yard. A couple of days before he left a pair of ravens were back there with him and we are hoping that they came back and encouraged him to fly away with them - the Raven rescue gal said they were probably his parents.


PurpleFi said:


> Tell me more, who is Rocky?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I had the SAME instinct!!!!!!!!!!!! And was kind of disappointed!!! So I'll buy the second copy! luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, when you wrote "I am writing another book it seems- it seems to work better for me as I manage to get in the TP about once at the most twice a day and like to catch up." Took me a minute, I was waiting for you to tell us what the book was about, was going to write it down and buy a copy when you published.:XD: :XD: :XD: LOLOLOLOLOL...So, if you do write a book eventually, be sure to let us know, I want one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit late today as had a lie in and was brought coffee in bed!
> 
> Hugs to all who need it.
> 
> More flowers from my garden


Gorgeous pinks. Love the picotee edges.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I am really going to cast on for my shawl - DH has been warned so I may get an hour or so of quiet......... ttyl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was this what you bought june. sam

Options Interchangeable Harmony Wood Circu...

$73.39 $59.99 18% off



jknappva said:


> Sam, I just googled KnitPicks and then looked up Harmony Interchangeable needles. The regular pretty wooden ones and the lighter wooden ones are both on sale as well as the Option Nickle plated ones. I'd heard so much about the Harmonys on here that I decided I had to find out what I was missing!
> JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it's me...I was just telling AZ it's a few years old but the same old me!! A little older and shorter hair now...no glasses except reading glasses thanks to my hero eye dr.
> Who knew they'd put in lenses after cataract surgery so I wouldn't need glasses after wearing them since 5th grade!!?
> JuneK


After cataract surgeries I can do everything with no glasses because of an odd situation. But so amazing after being 20/800 for most of my life to now not need anything.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have never tried goats' milk, as far as I can remember, but I love goats' cheese. My husband detests it - says it tastes like goats smell - so I hardly ever buy it, but it is often something I choose when eating out. Warm Goats' Cheese Salad - yum, yum!


I think goat cheese varies greatly, and some does taste goaty and some does not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe I should nanner you both - I just bought a set.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Here ya go Sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/needle-sets.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grand pictures purplefi - maybe you should have a couple of the birds for your garden - help keep the bugs away.

it's one thing I always envied about the brits - so many of their fetes are held outside - which is rarely done here. I love going to an outside party - it just seems to go together - party - outside.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you think minime the second will be jealous?

what was the thought behind your chairmen's idea of you knitting a minime?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, our garden is mainly a variety of greens, There are just a few flowers up by the house.
> WI stands for Womens Institute (I think it may have started in Canada) and the idea is to promote and share knowledge. It used to be thought rather stuffy but here in Camberley we have a new group which in the words of our Chairman 'Not normal'. That's probably why I fit in so well!
> There is absolutely no way I am going to knit mini mini me a mini me as my eyes won't stand it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.

I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.

Will post it a.s.a.p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow pup lover - another very pretty lady to grace our pages - thank you for the new avatar.

I've not had too much trouble with dark colors but then I have some intense light on when I knit. one of my inhalers has done a little number on my eyesight so bright light is necessary.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I have both also,(some anyway) harmonies are a bit sharper on the point, harder when using dark colored yarn in my opinion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty granddaughter Shirley - did you make her hat?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - Kathy was trying to teach me to crochet that last time we met - dear me - talk about clumbsy (?) - five needles make me sweat (and I rarely sweat) - I can just see me trying to juggle two circulars and two balls of yarn and two socks. Kathy will need all the patience she can muster. lol

sam

maybe you can get her to teach you when while you are here in two weeks.



RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like to get in on that class!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our main drag is a four lane street - right through town. between 3-6 there is usually a bit of traffic with shift changes, etc. people complain in they have to wait more than once for a light - Chicago traffic would make them mental.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - when DD and I were in LA last Fall, the weather was beautiful (although a bit rainy) and no smog and the traffice was flowing about as well a it does here in Chicago...not bad at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try the taco bowl - very good.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep hoping alex will find his own place -- needs to find someone to share the rent.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like much fun - you will need to take pictures when you go.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The people who have the birds do falconary walks where you go off with the birds through the woodland. My son in law and I are going to organise one for the family when my French grandson comes to stay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely is that - what a talented lady you are - that was some tiny knitting purplefi.
> 
> sam
> 
> I hate to ask but what is wi?


probably Women's Institute, Sam- probably been answered already- my word have people been chatty while I rested just now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom used to live on Mount Charleston Charlestonin Las Vegas, got news that the area they were in has been evacuated mandatory. Apparently the fire started on the other side of the mountain and is cresting over the top down to where they were.
> 
> So many fires out of control, so glad they arent there anymore. Prayers to all who live in these areas and to those who fight to protect these areas.


I love your new avatar!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a pattern for that that you could share or where could I find it. I love short rows.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Awwwww Shucks Julie :roll:  :lol: I just dabble in a lot of different things is all. I have lived with pain all of my life, would think I was in the real heaven if I woke without it ever!!!! LOL. I'm sure that many on here live the same way!! I have 2 wood projects in the works and 4 more sets of stitch markers and a necklace for a friend whose birthday is coming up soon. I'm not sure if the garden will survive this past few weeks of rain, the ground is so wet all the leaves are starting to turn yellow. :thumbdown: You and many others in our family here are my inspirations, truly face problems head on and keep on going! My belief is that what doesn't kill you only makes one stronger! This is one STRONG group for sure!!!! I'd name names but just look at the list that make up the KTP, everyone shows how strong they are everyday! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love you dearly sweet lady, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for such sweet dear words. Look in the mirror, you will see one of my hero's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


deary me, such unheroic material is me!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe I do, have to see if I can find it on my files. Get back to you on that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh you missed the raven chronicles........ last month we had a fledgling raven blow into our backyard during a real windy day. He wasn't very good at getting off the ground or steering and he moved into our empty chicken coop and we fed him for about a week. He kept practicing and working at it and apparently figured out how to fly well enough to make it too some neighboring rooftops and back to our yard. A couple of days before he left a pair of ravens were back there with him and we are hoping that they came back and encouraged him to fly away with them - the Raven rescue gal said they were probably his parents.


That's brilliant. I have a family of crows in the garden and they are getting more used to people. I just sit there and they get quite close. The falconary man says they can become quite tame. I already have a robin that will come to take food from my hand and sits besides me when I do a bit of gardening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> grand pictures purplefi - maybe you should have a couple of the birds for your garden - help keep the bugs away.
> 
> it's one thing I always envied about the brits - so many of their fetes are held outside - which is rarely done here. I love going to an outside party - it just seems to go together - party - outside.
> 
> sam


The fete was in the grounds of my gks school. It is set in 50 acres of woodland.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> was this what you bought june. sam
> 
> Options Interchangeable Harmony Wood Circu...
> 
> $73.39 $59.99 18% off


You will love them. I have a few of the harmony fixed needles and really like them. If you use the tightening key all the time you won't have any trouble, and if there is the odd cable that comes apart at the metal part that screws into the needle tip, they will replace them, and you can use epoxy to glue them back together and they will NEVER come apart again


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you think minime the second will be jealous?
> 
> what was the thought behind your chairmen's idea of you knitting a minime?
> 
> sam


Don't know what the idea was - perhaps because she is nuts?

Mini mini me is quite happy at being the smallest and is not in the slightest bit jealous - I know cos she told me!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


That is lovely, another one I might have to try!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


Oh she's so cute, looks like she's having a great time too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Miss PurpleFi was made for our WI as our Chairman wants everyone to 'knit themselves' Of courxe mine had knitting in her hands so Madam Cahirman said Miss PF should have a little Miss PF. So guess what!


FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I think you should have a nap, you'll be able to concerntrate on the chart better afterwards.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I personally like lemon and dill with fish so I make a basic white sauce (beschemel?) with some parmesan cheese, fresh lemon juice and fresh dill.
> 
> Do you remember what the sauce was like or what flavors you remember?


No, it was about 7 years ago, but all I recall is that it was creamy and delectable. I love dill in/on almost anything and that was what I had in mind when I was thinking about a sauce. Thank you for replying and what you suggested sounds very good. Unfortunately, the only way I can purchase fresh dill is in those plastic containers in grocery stores and they contain quite a few sprigs which are quite costly. Wish I could grow my own, but it gets too hot here to grow them in pots.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's brilliant. I have a family of crows in the garden and they are getting more used to people. I just sit there and they get quite close. The falconary man says they can become quite tame. I already have a robin that will come to take food from my hand and sits besides me when I do a bit of gardening.


I adore crows and ravens. They are very smart, and they remember faces. So once you are familiar, and kind, they get braver about coming close. But--if you do something nasty to them--they remember that too and will give you Holy H*** every time they see you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!!! All caught up, yay!!
Nice quiet day here, it rained for a bit, not hard thankfully, we need it, but I don't want it coming to hard til they fix the roof. 
DH leaves for Kansas in the morning, so tomorrow I plan to just stay in and knit, clean, knit, organize,knit, chill out. 
We'll see how that goes. 
Well off to get something to drink. Have a great afternoon all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> I keep hoping alex will find his own place -- needs to find someone to share the rent.
> 
> sam


Too bad we arent closer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I adore crows and ravens. They are very smart, and they remember faces. So once you are familiar, and kind, they get braver about coming close. But--if you do something nasty to them--they remember that too and will give you Holy H*** every time they see you!


I hope to get to know my crows better. I just love all birds and they add so much to my garden. I shall just sit quietly by the pond tomorrow with my knitting and a few tasty bits for the birds.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!


Thank you, but very hard on the eyes to make.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope to get to know my crows better. I just love all birds and they add so much to my garden. I shall just sit quietly by the pond tomorrow with my knitting and a few tasty bits for the birds.


And I feel very blessed to have a raven in the yard. They tend to avoid the city, so to see one here is quite something. We see them all the time in the country, of course--there are always at least two when DD is with us. They seem to be her guardians.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... well I guess the "bone" was a good pick then!! I loved using Gwen's set, cannot wait till mine comes in. I always have to wait till the first of the month, sometimes the sales are all done by then. So glad I was able to still get these!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs,
> Marianne


And since it's the first of the month, that's why I could buy them,too! Plus the credit card statement being less than expected was the little push I needed.
Thanks for mentioning the sale...that was a pretty good price!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's half a hour off midnight and the outside temperatureis still 20 degrees. Tomorrow it is set to rise to 30. I think summer is here.
I'm off to bed. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.

Wishing peace and health for all. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


I almost didn't recognize you with NO purple on!
Looks like it was fun!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


What a cutie she is, Shirley!!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures PurpleFi! I love events like that. You look marvelous!



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I almost didn't recognize you with NO purple on!
> Looks like it was fun!
> JUneK


The dress was black, but there was purple on the design on the border and I had a purple shoulder bag, purple sandals and a purple scarf tied round my sun hat! (Oh and don't tell anyone but my underwear is also purple  )
It was such good fun I really didn't want to leave.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet picture of a sweet granddaughter.


Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're going to LOVE your new needles. I started with the Denise and they were fine for what I was doing then---but you'll find the Harmonies so much more flexible and easier to slide the stitches===just be sure you use the tightening tool that comes with it....you don't want them coming loose and having stitces fall off.


I can't wait to get them....I've had that problem with the Denise needles. Working on a heavy sweater and I guess the weight of the sweater pulled the cables loose. That was a learning experience!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures PurpleFi! I love events like that. You look marvelous!


Hi Gwenie, it was great and the grounds of my gks school are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Dawn which is why I also have a set of the sunstruck.


Pup lover said:


> I have both also,(some anyway) harmonies are a bit sharper on the point, harder when using dark colored yarn in my opinion.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I personally like the pretty wood ones the best - the Sunstruck are okay---just a little blunter tip and doesn't slide as easiy so if you're working with a yarn that is slippery, these work out great.


Well, in that case, I'm glad I went with the pretty wood since a sharper point was one of the selling points plus the more flexible cable.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can't wait to get them....I've had that problem with the Denise needles. Working on a heavy sweater and I guess the weight of the sweater pulled the cables loose. That was a learning experience!
> JuneK


I have become addicted to my KnitPro Symfonies. The cables stay nice and tight on the needles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


Great news!! It's a relief when they finally land a job.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> No, it was about 7 years ago, but all I recall is that it was creamy and delectable. I love dill in/on almost anything and that was what I had in mind when I was thinking about a sauce. Thank you for replying and what you suggested sounds very good. Unfortunately, the only way I can purchase fresh dill is in those plastic containers in grocery stores and they contain quite a few sprigs which are quite costly. Wish I could grow my own, but it gets too hot here to grow them in pots.


It is not the one you remember, but I am doing Salmon now in a mix of orange and lemon juice- I add a little butter- which I think Purplefi whose idea it is would not be able to use- I love the tart contrast to the oiliness of the Salmon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The dress was black, but there was purple on the design on the border and I had a purple shoulder bag, purple sandals and a purple scarf tied round my sun hat! (Oh and don't tell anyone but my underwear is also purple  )
> It was such good fun I really didn't want to leave.


Lol we wont tell! The smaller bird was very pretty and holding the hawk/falcon was exciting I bet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you will like your harmonies. the yarn just slides along so easily.
> 
> sam


Really looking forward to them...everyone has praised them so much in the KTP that I know they'll be a pleasure to work with!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> was this what you bought june. sam
> 
> Options Interchangeable Harmony Wood Circu...
> 
> $73.39 $59.99 18% off


Yes,Sam. The pretty wooden Harmony wood interchangeables. I think that was a pretty good price! ANd free shipping.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> After cataract surgeries I can do everything with no glasses because of an odd situation. But so amazing after being 20/800 for most of my life to now not need anything.


I told my eye surgeon, he was my new hero. I'll bet you were like me....glasses went on before getting up in the morning and the last thing to come off at night!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You ALL having just bought the harmonies are going to love them! I don't know what I'd do without them....duh...not knit....and you all got them at such a good price. I'm jealous! Know that you can buy the fixed circular in smaller sizes too; they (anything below a US 4) do not come in interchangeable but do in the fixed circular. Work great.



thewren said:


> maybe I should nanner you both - I just bought a set.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe I should nanner you both - I just bought a set.
> 
> sam


Yah for us!! Perhaps Marianne should ask Knitpicks for a commission since we both bought sets after she mentioned the sale!!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Gagesmom. Can you direct us to the pattern?



gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


Looks like a fun knit...and it's very different!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Too bad we arent closer!


Love your avatar!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not the one you remember, but I am doing Salmon now in a mix of orange and lemon juice- I add a little butter- which I think Purplefi whose idea it is would not be able to use- I love the tart contrast to the oiliness of the Salmon.


Glad you like the orange and lemon with the salmon. It's my favourite meal. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in SanFrancisco and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families ofany deceased.

Apologies for anyone who already read this, mixed up US cities


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lol we wont tell! The smaller bird was very pretty and holding the hawk/falcon was exciting I bet.


I just love the birds, there were also some long eared owls and my favourite a barn owl.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The dress was black, but there was purple on the design on the border and I had a purple shoulder bag, purple sandals and a purple scarf tied round my sun hat! (Oh and don't tell anyone but my underwear is also purple  )
> It was such good fun I really didn't want to leave.


I should have known if no purple was showing, you would have some hidden away!!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I got the pretty wood ones, I thought those were called Harmonies, LOL.. Gwen has both the Harmonies and the Sunstruck, both are nice, but I like the feel of the Harmony better.


The silver ones (aluminum) are called "Options". "Harmonies" are the dark colored wood and "Sunstruck" are the light colored wood. They also have an acrylic one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Sounds like you have found the perfect job. Such a blessing You Go Girl,
> :wink:


  It looks like I have. Time will tell but it is such a friendly happy wokspace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in Chicago and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families ofany deceased.


Oh dear! I won't listen to the News till tonight- there is no TV News broadcast on Sunday mornings- and I have not got my radio situation sorted. So hard for all those affected.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in Chicago and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families ofany deceased.


I'm pretty sure the crash was in San Francisco not Chicago...I just saw it on the news. The pictures of the train fires in Quebec were terrifying. I don't know about you, but I'm more than ready for some good news!!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> how good to hear from you peggy - i'm surprised it is so hot in maine - guess I thought they were enough north to have mild weather during the summer. hopefully is will cool off soon and be more enjoyable.
> 
> I have a griend who is going to teach me how to knit socks with two cable needles - aren't you Kathy.
> 
> sam


Sure, after I teach you how to crochet. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe the plane crash was in San Francisco at least that was what was just on the news. 300 passengers and thank God only 2 killed. Horrible thing however.



busyworkerbee said:


> What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in Chicago and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families ofany deceased.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are one brave lady...is cream tea just regular tea with cream in it or is it a chai tea or latte'?

You are so brave to hold the birds----I don't think I'd be brave enough hold a hawk.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's adorable!!! Kids have a way of having fun even in the rain -- right, Sam?



Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks PF - we're having lovely day celebrating the three birthdays. DD and DGS were at the local pool before coming over so we sent DD upstairs or a nap and then we (with DGS) washed DD's car as DGS' birthday present (his idea ---but I'm sure it was planted)! But you never know with this one - when we were celebrating the USA's birthda on July 4th, he asked if it was Barack Obama's birthday too? Never know what's going to come out of his mouth.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, and happy birthday. Hope you are having a good time xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea for him (and you)!



Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bring my pattern book along --- there are a lot of illustrations - she used one 16" needle and one 24" needle which I guess helped her know the difference, but I think I'm going to use 2 of my 16" needles, but have them be from different brands/colors which I think will help me visualize it better.



thewren said:


> rookie - Kathy was trying to teach me to crochet that last time we met - dear me - talk about clumbsy (?) - five needles make me sweat (and I rarely sweat) - I can just see me trying to juggle two circulars and two balls of yarn and two socks. Kathy will need all the patience she can muster. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe you can get her to teach you when while you are here in two weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think dill in the spice jar would work just as well ----I'm so glad I can grow my own dill - I love it in anything with cucumbers.



81brighteyes said:


> No, it was about 7 years ago, but all I recall is that it was creamy and delectable. I love dill in/on almost anything and that was what I had in mind when I was thinking about a sauce. Thank you for replying and what you suggested sounds very good. Unfortunately, the only way I can purchase fresh dill is in those plastic containers in grocery stores and they contain quite a few sprigs which are quite costly. Wish I could grow my own, but it gets too hot here to grow them in pots.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again congratulations on the job. I used to make soap for wholesale; big seller the glycerine soaps. Absolutely loved making it. I hope y9ou enjoy the job. One of my biggest sellers put lavender buds in the soap.


Yeah, get to assist the cold process method, making from scratch on Wednesday, after setting up for it Tuesday. Heat & Pour method uses SLS free glycerine soap as the base.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in SanFrancisco and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families affected.
> 
> Apologies for anyone who already read this, mixed up US cities


The pictures from Quebec Canada of the train wreck are horrific. I have not been home to see the news but l/3 of the down town area of the town blew up. horrendous fire. There was no information this morning as to loss of Life (I just don't see how there could not have been some lives lost as it was so huge and right down town. So sad.

I will check out the news in a few minutes - We just had another cloudburst but it is a beautiful sunny evening now. weird indeed.

So many people are so affected by disasters.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds beautiful purplefi - I bet everyone had a great time. what all was there to do - did you eat there also?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The fete was in the grounds of my gks school. It is set in 50 acres of woodland.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Train derailment/explosion in Quebec.
http://www.torontosun.com/2013/07/06/train-derails-in-quebec-sets-off-explosions

Airline crash.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/07/06/san-francisco-plane-crash-lands.html

I have just been reading posts rather than answering or commenting. The air up here is barely breathable because the humidity is so high. It is like breathing in water. And more rain is falling.

I have been watching the Calgary Stampede on the tv. I watched some last night. The Homeland Derby (chuck wagon races) heats had to be postponed and run between rain showers. They kept on checking the safety of the track. Some of the drivers that they interviewed said it was better to run the chuck wagons in the extremely wet mud as the wagons did not "swing out" so far because the wheels were down in the mud. hahahha, only trouble was that unless you were out in front, the mud splattering was so intense you could not see!

The bronc and bull riding were all ok and done on relatively dry mud.

I love rodeos and can not imagine the scope in size of the Calgary Stampede. I always went to the small town ones when I lived on the prairies. One thing about the small town rodeos, you knew most of the riders and drivers and of course all the fans had their favorites. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's just perfect purplefi - how lucky you are.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> That's brilliant. I have a family of crows in the garden and they are getting more used to people. I just sit there and they get quite close. The falconary man says they can become quite tame. I already have a robin that will come to take food from my hand and sits besides me when I do a bit of gardening.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are one brave lady...is cream tea just regular tea with cream in it or is it a chai tea or latte'?
> 
> You are so brave to hold the birds----I don't think I'd be brave enough hold a hawk.


Here is a picture of a cream tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for mini me - it's so nice when childen cooperate.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Don't know what the idea was - perhaps because she is nuts?
> 
> Mini mini me is quite happy at being the smallest and is not in the slightest bit jealous - I know cos she told me!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about using dill seed?

sam



81brighteyes said:


> No, it was about 7 years ago, but all I recall is that it was creamy and delectable. I love dill in/on almost anything and that was what I had in mind when I was thinking about a sauce. Thank you for replying and what you suggested sounds very good. Unfortunately, the only way I can purchase fresh dill is in those plastic containers in grocery stores and they contain quite a few sprigs which are quite costly. Wish I could grow my own, but it gets too hot here to grow them in pots.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all,

Spent most of yhe day iny pjs and robe. Only got dressed to take DD2 and her DH out for supper. She's working 3rd shift now so slept most of the day.

Worked on a few WIPs that needed finishing. Also the heels on the socks I am doing. I am using two different yarns so will need to do another two in order to have two pair. Helps to keep the socks separate. Using two 16" circs, one metal and one wood. Tried something different with the heels. Used my dps to knit the heel. Had the first on longer circ to do the heel but the cable kept bugging me, so switched. Worked out okay and only stabbed myself once. 

I think two circs is easier than magic loop and I do like using ml. Just remember to knit with the same circ that you are knitting off. 

Shirley, beautiful DGD. She looks like she was having fun. My DS's oldest DD was into purple when she was younger. 

Katie (DGD) is such a diva, posing all the time. Had to keep telling her not to pose while family pix were being taken. She is a sweetheart, though. 

Dawn, I have the same saying. "Fake it till you make it." Amazing how much better one feels when dressed and ready to face the day even if you aren't going anywhere. Glad you are feeling a bit better.

Am willing to show anyone who wants to learn, either crochet or circ knitting. Not an expert, far from it. But I had to learn on my own and made (still do) mistakes. Sam did very good for his first time with a crochet hook. 

My heart goes out to those affected by the plane crash and the town in Quebec. Good news would be a welcome change from all the disasters lately. Guess we will have to wait for any good news being broadcast when the new heir of England is born.

Marianne, so it is all dairy that you are allergic to? Couldn't imagine that. We have a goat farm near us that makes wonderful cheese. Got all three of my kids hooked on it. 

Went to the new winery near my DD1's on Friday with my DS, DDIL and DGD (24 yo). We each bought wine and had frozen bellinis after supper. So good but had to limit myself as I had to drive to my DD2's later. 

Going to block one of my scarves tonight. Hoping to get the other one done tomorrow. Will post later.

Hope everyone has a great night (day). Julie, good to see you back on. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite true. none of his friends work enough to be able to afford half the rent. as much as I gripe about the boy he is an excellent worker - responsible - steady - manards gets their monies worth with him - he is no slacker. he worked close to 30 hours a week last year and went to college full time. now if he would just grow and and learn how to be respectful and get some common sense and . . . . . . . .

sam



Pup lover said:


> Too bad we arent closer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he looks to be a good man.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Silverowl,

Would that be Devonshire cream under the jam on the scone?

Looks delicious but I prefer my tea without cream or sugar, thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> quite true. none of his friends work enough to be able to afford half the rent. as much as I gripe about the boy he is an excellent worker - responsible - steady - manards gets their monies worth with him - he is no slacker. he worked close to 30 hours a week last year and went to college full time. now if he would just grow and and learn how to be respectful and get some common sense and . . . . . . . .
> 
> sam


I know (ask me how) frustrating it is - he does sound like he is on the right road though . He will grow up even more. just hang in there Sam. C0mmon sense is sometimes the last step. We will keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news doesn't sell june.

sam



jknappva said:


> I'm pretty sure the crash was in San Francisco not Chicago...I just saw it on the news. The pictures of the train fires in Quebec were terrifying. I don't know about you, but I'm more than ready for some good news!!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - wish I had a video of the boys under the rain spout - just hearing them giggleing would be worth it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She's adorable!!! Kids have a way of having fun even in the rain -- right, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yum - count me in - i'll leave right now.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have purchased my Harmonies individually and have close to a full set. I am still considering buying a set, but may wait until they go on sale again. I bought the Options as a full set and really like them, too. I never thought I would say it, but I wouldn't mind a second set of those! I used to think I could do with only a few needles, but now I know I can't. I have too many things going at once. Well, not that many, but I usually need the size on another project!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely is that - what a talented lady you are - that was some tiny knitting purplefi.
> 
> sam
> 
> I hate to ask but what is wi?


Women's institute. It's kind of similar, I think, to what is known as Extension in VA, programs of interest to women, usually I think involving domestic things. I don't know if these kinds of things still happen in this country with such a large percentage of women working and with meetings during the day in this country. If you read English novels that are ladies' light reading you encounter the WI in small towns quite often.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> how good to hear from you peggy - i'm surprised it is so hot in maine - guess I thought they were enough north to have mild weather during the summer. hopefully is will cool off soon and be more enjoyable.
> 
> I have a griend who is going to teach me how to knit socks with two cable needles - aren't you Kathy.
> 
> sam


A couple of years ago Burlington, VT had 92. And this is a place where they have talked of getting read for frost in mid-August.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes Zoe, the grounds were a sea of mud for the Chuckwagon races. However, my favorite team (Jason Glass) won his heat. You could not see anyone's face -- mud from top to bottom. Couldn't tell what color the drivers or outriders shirts were. My son and his family were there and said they could hardly see the wagons, and couldn't tell which wagon was which because of the mud. Heavy rainfall and the ground below 6 inches was still full of water so it had no where to go.

I have to admit I love watching the Chuckwagon races. they are so spectacular. I grew up with the Stampede, rode in the parade once when I was going out with a cowboy (true story). I was not a natural rider. It was exciting but once was enough - My sister rode in the Parade quite a few times and ran for Stampede Queen many years ago She ended up a Stampede Princess. I talked to her last night and she remembered how thrilled she was. It is nice having talks about our childhood and early years. She doesn't remember what happened an hour ago but remembers all the names of her teachers.We both loved the Stampede. I worked at the Stampede selling hot dogs for two years when I was in high school. 

I just heard at least one dead and many people are missing in the train explosion. They are still battling flames -- It is a transient town from what is being mentioned on the news and they are trying to find out who was in town. One station said there would be more than one dead but nothing official. The train was hauling crude oil and it was during the night last night - it is now 6:15 pm out here and it is still burning in places. The damaged premises included downtown business, churches, and at least one apartment. 

They are afraid that the crude oil has hurt the water supply. The Prime Minister just spoke a minute ago, he said" tragically there has been some loss of life but we still don't know how many". He is here in Calgary (his home town) attending a Stampede event.

I would like us to have a bit of a break from bad weather and different tragedies, but things don't work that way, do they? 

We have had quite a discussion here in Alberta about the fact that so many train lines go right through our Cities- for some time they have been looking at moving them outside our cities but nothing has been done about it. The problem is that our Train Companies are Federally owned. One of the Saskatchewan cities,( I believe it was Saskatoon) has moved the trains to circle the city . I haven't looked it up but that was on the news today too. The fire was huge and so scary. The links Zoe posted will likely give you all the pictures as well as the info.

Prayers for the Plane survivors and families of those killed too.

I finished two cowls today. It sounds as if I am going to receive quite a few boxes from Tea party members. I thank you so much! I have a place to store them until October and we are hoping to give them to the actual communities where they will be handed out. I am hoping we can save some of what we get for the children on the reservation.

The Stony Indians have been in every Calgary stampede since it started and they were completely submerged . They weren't in the Parade this year that I saw, but some are at the Stampede I understand. They have had an Indian village on the grounds ever since the first one - Kelly (son) didn't see one this year. They wear their native beaded outfits and feathered full head dresses. I remember how thrilled I was to meet one of the chiefs in the Indian village when I was a little girl. Many memories.

Well, it is so nice to hear that Sam is going to learn to crochet. Sam, it is so good to know. hang in there - you only have one hook and it isn't as hard as knitting once you get the hang of it. It is great to know, so you can border sweaters, etc. also make bags and purses. I love to crochet -- Afghans especially. It is quicker. hang in there - you just have to get your hand moving correctly. don't give up.

I am going to some watercolor tonight. need a break from knitting and the computer. It is such a good way to relax. 

I will never give up painting completely, but don't do the thread painting any more. Watercolor is my favority way to spend my time and I also use pen too. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, when you wrote "I am writing another book it seems- it seems to work better for me as I manage to get in the TP about once at the most twice a day and like to catch up." Took me a minute, I was waiting for you to tell us what the book was about, was going to write it down and buy a copy when you published.:XD: :XD: :XD: LOLOLOLOLOL...So, if you do write a book eventually, be sure to let us know, I want one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :-D LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


Very nice like it, love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Women's institute. It's kind of similar, I think, to what is known as Extension in VA, programs of interest to women, usually I think involving domestic things. I don't know if these kinds of things still happen in this country with such a large percentage of women working and with meetings during the day in this country. If you read English novels that are ladies' light reading you encounter the WI in small towns quite often.


Yes, the WI or Women's Institute is mostly in small towns. I belonged to one when I was in southwestern Ontario. While there is a lot of sewing that goes on in them, they are also a large political influence. It did originate in Canada. Anyone notice the red flashing lights on the school buses? The WI was responsible for successfully getting them put on the school buses and then this concept grew to world wide practice. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have a pattern for that that you could share or where could I find it. I love short rows.
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I feel the same way, you are so good with words.


Thank you Patches


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're going to LOVE your new needles. I started with the Denise and they were fine for what I was doing then---but you'll find the Harmonies so much more flexible and easier to slide the stitches===just be sure you use the tightening tool that comes with it....you don't want them coming loose and having stitces fall off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> :-D LOL LOL


I always hoped to write one but never got around to it. Would love to write about Pat's army stories and our life. Past the age for it. Nadene (nrc1940) has a publishing company and I told her I met her l0 years too late.

I always seemed to be too busy to get started. Instead I write mile long posts to the TP!

:shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I adore crows and ravens. They are very smart, and they remember faces. So once you are familiar, and kind, they get braver about coming close. But--if you do something nasty to them--they remember that too and will give you Holy H*** every time they see you!


 :shock: WHAT!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> was this what you bought june. sam
> 
> Options Interchangeable Harmony Wood Circu...
> 
> $73.39 $59.99 18% off


Those are what I purchased Sam.. I think June did the same!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe I should nanner you both - I just bought a set.
> 
> sam


ROFL... hey we will have new circulars for the Knit-a-Paloooooooza. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Love the Summer Casserole recipe. Well I am back from visitng the beautiful states of Oregon, Wyoming and Colorado. It takes a while to get into the groove of things, including organizing my thoughts. We went to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival and saw 4 plays in 3 days (Cymbeline, King Lear, Taming of the Shrew and Midsummer's Night Dream) needless to say my DH was Shakespeared out but I would have stayed for more. Then, we went to Jackson Hole where we loved the Grand Teton's and the Teton Valley was magnificent. From Wyoming we went to Beaver Creek , Colorado where we stayed and visited family for a week and we enjoyed river rafting and other activiites. Along the way I also checked out some wonderful yarn shops and yes, did buy some and ordered some   for all the projects I have in mind. Good to be back and I hope all enjoyed the 4th!


Welcome back. Sounds like a good trip. I remember visiting Stratford on Avon with the girls and prebooking one show. David tried to talk me into me but I was not so sure and said I didn't want to put the girls off by makin ghtme sit through too many. Well they loved it so we saw more while we were there


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> our main drag is a four lane street - right through town. between 3-6 there is usually a bit of traffic with shift changes, etc. people complain in they have to wait more than once for a light - Chicago traffic would make them mental.
> 
> sam


Sam, we are two lane, have the town square for the traffic to circle around.. on Friday and Sundays one does better to avoid 129 all together!! Of course that is where the restaurants are also.. LOL.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

More of an update on the run away train in Quebec. Thank you to all the USA firefighters who are assisting our own firefighters and rescue personnel. Our Prime Minister will be going to the site tomorrow, flying in from Calgary where he and his family are at the Stampede. He has spoken with the Quebec premier and any federal help will be made available to Quebec. Zoe 
http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/least+person+dead/8625646/story.html


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> deary me, such unheroic material is me!


Not through my heart and eyes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So is a cream tea just a tea with cream in it? My grandparents were Welsh and that is the only way I ever drink hot tea since that was how mom and all aunts drank it that way.



Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The dress was black, but there was purple on the design on the border and I had a purple shoulder bag, purple sandals and a purple scarf tied round my sun hat! (Oh and don't tell anyone but my underwear is also purple  )
> It was such good fun I really didn't want to leave.


 :shock: oh myLOL LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


That is so fantastic!! I do love your new picture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds similar to me Pammie. I did buy the full set of Harmonies first then found myself getting a few "extras" say of 7s or a 15, then 1s and 2s and 3s. Finally decided to get the Sunstruck so knitting darker colored yarn would be easier. I NEVER thought I'd have so many needles. And ALWAYS would take more....LOL. I haven't tried the Options; are they as sharp as the Harmonies? I do prefer the wood but do also have a few odd addis and bamboo from Crystal Palace.



pammie1234 said:


> I have purchased my Harmonies individually and have close to a full set. I am still considering buying a set, but may wait until they go on sale again. I bought the Options as a full set and really like them, too. I never thought I would say it, but I wouldn't mind a second set of those! I used to think I could do with only a few needles, but now I know I can't. I have too many things going at once. Well, not that many, but I usually need the size on another project!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> It looks like I have. Time will tell but it is such a friendly happy wokspace.


I am so happy for you. :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Spent most of yhe day iny pjs and robe. Only got dressed to take DD2 and her DH out for supper. She's working 3rd shift now so slept most of the day.
> 
> ...


I LOVE frozen Bellini's we have a winery that has them and another frozen Peach drink.. OMG.. the peach is so worth me breaking my no alcohol rule.. LOL.. (liver can take just a small glass)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have purchased my Harmonies individually and have close to a full set. I am still considering buying a set, but may wait until they go on sale again. I bought the Options as a full set and really like them, too. I never thought I would say it, but I wouldn't mind a second set of those! I used to think I could do with only a few needles, but now I know I can't. I have too many things going at once. Well, not that many, but I usually need the size on another project!


I know that problem.. C asked why I wanted another set when I have a perfectly good set of Addi Clicks.. my reasons.. mainly the Clicks are not "sharp" enough for lace works, the other.. I always need the same set or the same length that I have cast on with another project. Of course her reply was to finish the other project.. ROFL..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So obvious she (C) is not a knitter.....ROFL



Marianne818 said:


> I know that problem.. C asked why I wanted another set when I have a perfectly good set of Addi Clicks.. my reasons.. mainly the Clicks are not "sharp" enough for lace works, the other.. I always need the same set or the same length that I have cast on with another project. Of course her reply was to finish the other project.. ROFL..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


Yummmmy, time for a snack.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We went to the Globe Theatre in London a few times as well. This is a copy of the orginal Globe theatre were many of Shakespeare's plays were performed. So it has a standing area- and one time we used this area and it was a hot sunny London day (yes they do get them and they are not fun. A warm sunny London day lovely but not hot. Fortunately they are not very common) and therefore in one sense a horrid experience. But it did give us more idea of what going to the theatre was like for most people back then. But we wern't allowed to throw rotten tomatoes like they did back then!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So obvious she (C) is not a knitter.....ROFL


Yeah.. but ask her how many of the same blond dolls she has or Kens or Ryans.. pppppfffftttt not to mention all the others she has duplicates, triplicates and quadruples of.. ROFL.. we each have our hobbies.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.



Marianne818 said:


> Yeah.. but ask her how many of the same blond dolls she has or Kens or Ryans.. pppppfffftttt not to mention all the others she has duplicates, triplicates and quadruples of.. ROFL.. we each have our hobbies.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Love your avatar!
> JuneK


Thanks June!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Welcome back. I think there's a workshop on toe up socks with magic loop. Check the urls under Designer's posts. I have checked the workshop section and when I ever have two minutes together plan to take one of them They're available even after they've closed...wonderful information on them!
> JuneK


There most certainly is- I taught it! The link to the workshops is under my post simply scroll down to the relevant one. But it only does one at a time. Also one on the magic loop before this one for those who don't know magic loop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Good news is Gage slept through he night. He finally gave up fighting to stay awake around 4pm yesterday and slept through to 9am this morning. Greg and I hardly got any sleep the night before so we were asleep by 9pm last night. We left Gage on the couch as he was comfortable, I put a mattress on the floor in front of him and Greg slept on the other couch.
> 
> ...


Kids generally recover very quickly. Good to know he looks like doing so.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love the birds, there were also some long eared owls and my favourite a barn owl.


I would like to see owls up close they are such beautiful creatures.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I adore crows and ravens. They are very smart, and they remember faces. So once you are familiar, and kind, they get braver about coming close. But--if you do something nasty to them--they remember that too and will give you Holy H*** every time they see you!





Patches39 said:


> :shock: WHAT!!!!


Someone did a study on it--they wore masks into a park where crows lived and the crows remembered the "bad people." When the person came into the park wearing the same mask, the crows would all warn each other. It was awesome.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> poor defiance needs a little excitement - needs to wake up.
> 
> sam


It will certainly wake up for a bit. I remember visiting the small town my DH's grandparents lived in. Whenever someone visited it made it into the town newspaper. They would list who visited and what they did while they were there. Too funny. I did get a better birth announcement for my 1st born from their paper than I did from the town he was born in. That town did not want to put his birth announcement in the paper too soon because they were afraid he would die and did not want to cause a mix of emotions. Like that would have stopped the mix of emotions? Now that baby is graduated from college and is a wonderful adult.

I am sure Defiance will be atalking for awhile after we leave.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> he looks to be a good man.
> 
> sam


Hes the best Sam, I couldnt ask for any better. He takes wonderful care of me physically and emotionally. My boys are all convinced that they shouldnt even try to find anyone permanent before they are 30 or so cause they saw us find each other when I was 30 and he was 34. It helps being more mature and knowing what you can and cant will and wont live with.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Silverowl,
> 
> Would that be Devonshire cream under the jam on the scone?
> 
> ...


I have always liked my tea with honey and milk.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> That is so fantastic!! I do love your new picture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Marianne!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! 

I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. 

I got to my sisters last Tuesday. The trip down on the train was uneventful. I stayed in my roomette and had my meals brought in. I thought that would be best given the bubble wrap shortage and the fact that I am already on crutches lol.

My sister picked me up at the station. We left my bag in the trunk figuring we'd just get it later. Best laid plans.......

We took a different car to the Church to make the final arrangements for BIL's funeral Mass.

Fast forward to several hours later. I asked my niece to retrieve my bag. She comes back in saying there is no luggage in the trunk. 

Now this is a puzzling situation. I have had a bit of wine, but not that much (bubble rap and crutch situation), and I KNOW I saw my sister carry it to the car for me. Then my niece, clearly the rocket scientist of this crew asks the magic question. "What car was it in?".

We answer "the brown one". It was then little light bulbs above our empty little heads went on. The brown car is not only not in the driveway, it's not even in the state of Florida as it was loaned out to a relative earlier in the day.

Soooo, all my clothes, medications, and most importantly MY KNITTING is 600 miles away and won't be back for 5 days! 

On the bright side, I am the proud owner of new undies and a 6 day emergency supply of medications. 

Thank God, there is a very nice chubby ladies store in town and best of all, tomorrow is day 5! 

I'll pop in when I can but will probably be doing more lurking than anything else.

Keep us in your prayers as the final goodbye to my BIL is approaching.

My love, hugs, and prayers to everyone.

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


Rofl.....differences in their butts?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is absolutely no way I am going to knit mini mini me a mini me as my eyes won't stand it.


I was even going to ask you if mini mes mini me would get a mini me! But I wouldn't even want to try to do one. Wouldn't know where to start! Maryanne is coming over soon as she wants to knityt some rabbit ears and a tail. Working out how to do this will take all my creative abilities! Did think of a pom pom for a tail, but as it for her to wear it would be a rather large pom pom! So think it needs rethinking. And they aren't actually round but more a rectangle shape.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Peggy and welcome.. I haven't tried the Magic Loop with socks yet, but I did make quite a few stuffed Easter eggs with that method and liked it. I'm making my first sock - but have found a book of doing 2 at a time socks (both toe up or cuff down) on 2 circular needles and that's what I'm going to try for the next pair.


Is that Knitting More Cirlcles around Socks? I discovered it among my books. So I can learn to do them from this and then work out a pattern (or find one online) for next years workshop on two socks on two circulars.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Prayers and peaceful thoughts to you and your family. A shame about your knitting, but aslong as you have your meds and new undies your good to go! Just go 
carefully with the shortage of bubble wrap!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will certainly wake up for a bit. I remember visiting the small town my DH's grandparents lived in. Whenever someone visited it made it into the town newspaper. They would list who visited and what they did while they were there. Too funny. I did get a better birth announcement for my 1st born from their paper than I did from the town he was born in. That town did not want to put his birth announcement in the paper too soon because they were afraid he would die and did not want to cause a mix of emotions. Like that would have stopped the mix of emotions? Now that baby is graduated from college and is a wonderful adult.
> 
> I am sure Defiance will be atalking for awhile after we leave.


And has the local Defiance newspaper and tv station been notified of this first annual epic knit-a-paloosa? Sam, you have to send out these notices! hmmmm, seems to me you need some amateur video takers too, they seem to be all the rage on youtube these days! Zoe


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know what the idea was - perhaps because she is nuts?
> 
> Mini mini me is quite happy at being the smallest and is not in the slightest bit jealous - I know cos she told me!!!!!


LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


You look like a beautiful couple. The picture turned out very well so you should be pleased that you did it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Beutiful granddaughter Shirley.

Love the birds with you PurpluFi. Are they the type they used to use for hawking?

Puplover congrats to your son on the new job. And to wanting to find a place of his own!

I've decided to alternate straight out knitting and reading with KP so I will back after I read a chapter of my book. And see how many pages have been added. Surely most of you should be sleeping? and yet the page count still keeps climbing. Checked the time on the east and its not that late- and the rest would be earlier wouldn't they?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> There most certainly is- I taught it! The link to the workshops is under my post simply scroll down to the relevant one. But it only does one at a time. Also one on the magic loop before this one for those who don't know magic loop.


I learned both and have knitted socks steadily. I also am knitting hats for winter for the people who were flooded using magic loop the same with cowls. Best thing I have ever learned. Love Darowil's socks too. good teacher.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


You sure got plenty done yesterday! Every cloud has a silver lining. Looks really good and perfect knitting for a time when concentration is not at its best.

Short chapters! So might do 5 pages and then a chapter. Well till MAryanne gets here. Or I stop for lunch. When I suggested MAryanne came over I sadi don't what we will do about tea as we have enough for two but I would worry about that later. Then she told me she was starving today so that makes it easier- a have a few very calorie things in the freezer.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And mine were as full as can be plus I orderd some more and they are on their way to me in beautiful Southern California


Marianne818 said:


> Welcome home and I say the trip sounds like it was a wonderful adventure!! Like you I'd never tire of Shakespeare plays!! I am sure the yarn shops had so many beautiful yarns.. my bags would have been full of yarn instead of my clothing :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I always hoped to write one but never got around to it. Would love to write about Pat's army stories and our life. Past the age for it. Nadene (nrc1940) has a publishing company and I told her I met her l0 years too late.
> 
> I always seemed to be too busy to get started. Instead I write mile long posts to the TP!
> 
> :shock: :roll: :lol:


and they are a pleasure to read


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! Sorry to get back to all of you a little bit late as my DH and I had some shopping to do (groceries etc.,)


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip -- welcome home!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know what the idea was - perhaps because she is nuts?
> 
> Mini mini me is quite happy at being the smallest and is not in the slightest bit jealous - I know cos she told me!!!!!


Would it be rude to say you should therefore get on well with her?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

River rafting is awesome, Sam specially in the Colorado River where we were. The Teton's were just outstanding...we do live in God's country I can't say enough about the beauty around us.


thewren said:


> that is beautiful country - all of it. water rafting sounds like fun - on my bucket list.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I almost didn't recognize you with NO purple on!
> Looks like it was fun!
> JUneK


What about the hat band? And I assumed she had some in the bottom of hte dress but I didn't look closely. Just figured it had to have some.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


That was nice of them to do that. And if this is any guide there will be some great ones.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I live in Orange County just south of L.A. and it hasn't been so bad here...talk about bad or not as good as we have had it... my DH and I drove from Colorado to California and had to go through Utah, Arizona and Nevada...talk about hot!!! 119 degrees, now that is nasty..good thing we had air conditioning..loved getting home under 90 degrees. now it is in a bearable low 80's.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - when DD and I were in LA last Fall, the weather was beautiful (although a bit rainy) and no smog and the traffice was flowing about as well a it does here in Chicago...not bad at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, you have made me laugh again. I do believe you can put a positive spin on any situation which is a blessing. So thankful you were able to get your meds and then have a mini shopping spree. I have kept you and all concerned in prayer and will continue to do so. {{{HUGS}}}


Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wishing Rookie a very happy birthday...what a weekend to celebrate it

so what is the difference with Barbie's butt?

Praying for you Gigi...maybe you will need to squeeze in a visit to the LYS to get some knitting going. 

Such awful disasters this week. When is Prince William and Catherine's baby due? That would be good news.

I need to learn to crochet. I have tried before, but have not retained it. I crochet a chain like a knitter (using two hands).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep. The newer Barbies have thicker waists and larger butts. And this was on a national news broadcast showing the two dolls.



Pup lover said:


> Rofl.....differences in their butts?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How lucky for you, I can't get enough of Shakespeare so during the summer we purchase tickets to two venues one at Chapman University here in Orange, California but they perform at an ouside theatre in Garden Grove and also at UCI (University of California Irvine) at their new Swan Theatre.... I guess one would say I love Shakespeare for his sense of humor and tragedy..


darowil said:


> Welcome back. Sounds like a good trip. I remember visiting Stratford on Avon with the girls and prebooking one show. David tried to talk me into me but I was not so sure and said I didn't want to put the girls off by makin ghtme sit through too many. Well they loved it so we saw more while we were there


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds similar to me Pammie. I did buy the full set of Harmonies first then found myself getting a few "extras" say of 7s or a 15, then 1s and 2s and 3s. Finally decided to get the Sunstruck so knitting darker colored yarn would be easier. I NEVER thought I'd have so many needles. And ALWAYS would take more....LOL. I haven't tried the Options; are they as sharp as the Harmonies? I do prefer the wood but do also have a few odd addis and bamboo from Crystal Palace.


I don't think the Options are as sharp as the Harmonies. But they are good for working on dark colors. I did a navy afghan on my Harmonies and it was hard to see! I really like both. I don't like plastic at all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I shall head to bed shortly. I feel tired, maybe because I have been so lazy today! But hopefully I will feel more rested tomorrow.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that Knitting More Cirlcles around Socks? I discovered it among my books. So I can learn to do them from this and then work out a pattern (or find one online) for next years workshop on two socks on two circulars.


Yeah I have Knitting Circles around Socks. I tried to to do 2 at a time on 2 circulars and it was just too complicated. Maybe I will try it later. I am learning the toe up magic loop on 1 circular needle and its getting a lot easier. Good luck.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm pretty sure the crash was in San Francisco not Chicago...I just saw it on the news. The pictures of the train fires in Quebec were terrifying. I don't know about you, but I'm more than ready for some good news!!
> JuneK


June, noticed and fixed pretty quick, don't know why Chicago was in the head. You and me both for good news please.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Yeah I have Knitting Circles around Socks. I tried to to do 2 at a time on 2 circulars and it was just too complicated. Maybe I will try it later. I am learning the toe up magic loop on 1 circular needle and its getting a lot easier. Good luck.


Thats how I do mine. Darowil gave a really good way to figure out the length of a sock without knowing a size. it is in the workshop and my family didn't think it would work so I tried it with each of them. really is handy to know. It is near the beginning I think.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got Gage off the couch and to bed tonight. Was a bit painful but he is comfortable and asleep for the last 45 minutes or so.

Have to work tomorrow but will check in after work.

Night all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The pictures from Quebec Canada of the train wreck are horrific. I have not been home to see the news but l/3 of the down town area of the town blew up. horrendous fire. There was no information this morning as to loss of Life (I just don't see how there could not have been some lives lost as it was so huge and right down town. So sad.
> 
> I will check out the news in a few minutes - We just had another cloudburst but it is a beautiful sunny evening now. weird indeed.
> 
> ...


Now this is interesting. You commented earlier on how little Canada gets into the news. Well the short news broadcasts I have heard today have mentioned the plane crash but not the train.
When we were out the other night a number of people there had heard about the floods so some people have heard over here. Maybe those who watch or listen to longer news bullitens. I find out much of my news on KTP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


They used to be called Devonshire tea but aren't allowed to use that term anymore as they don't come from Devon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


WOW, thank God for mercy, take a deep breath in and let it out. All is well anyhow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for Gage.
Finished 2nd fingerless mitt today. But need to sew five buttons along cuff of each. Dagnapit.
Read two books on microscopic colitis and one on gluten free. Made avocado/coconut milk soup for lunch and pad Thai using spaghetti squash for noodles for dinner.
First day out of bed and it feels divine. I am normally a Zumba mon,we'd, fri; yoga Tues/Thurs kinda Grammie. This is NOT me.
Love the shawl on bunnie.
Love that you held a Sparrow Hawk. I too love barn owls and their breathtakingly beautiful pearlized feathers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good news doesn't sell june.
> 
> sam


Did for Anne Murray-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - wish I had a video of the boys under the rain spout - just hearing them giggleing would be worth it.
> 
> sam


One of the girls memories as kids is looking out the window and seeing their mum running around in the rain just for fun. Can we come? Well I couldn't very well not let them join me in the fun so there were the three of us running and wading down the street in the water flowing down the road. We had a great time. And as it was mid summer getting cold wasn't an issue either.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bed for me family has gone, know I will miss them, but it was a joy to have them here. Soooo until tomorrow, blessing to all, and may you all be filled with healing joy and peace.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mjs said:


> Women's institute. It's kind of similar, I think, to what is known as Extension in VA, programs of interest to women, usually I think involving domestic things. I don't know if these kinds of things still happen in this country with such a large percentage of women working and with meetings during the day in this country. If you read English novels that are ladies' light reading you encounter the WI in small towns quite often.


Sounds like Australia's CWA (Country Woman's Association) which is everywhere including in the cities. It also is a group of women with interests in domestic things who also do stuff withing their local communities.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've knitted my socks 2-at-a-time, toe-up, and magic loop. It took some getting used to, but I love it, and no second sock syndrome!

Good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Such sad news about Quebec, so many prayers for all of Quebec.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So is a cream tea just a tea with cream in it? My grandparents were Welsh and that is the only way I ever drink hot tea since that was how mom and all aunts drank it that way.


The scones jam and cream are essential for a cream tea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I always hoped to write one but never got around to it. Would love to write about Pat's army stories and our life. Past the age for it. Nadene (nrc1940) has a publishing company and I told her I met her l0 years too late.
> 
> I always seemed to be too busy to get started. Instead I write mile long posts to the TP!
> 
> :shock: :roll: :lol:


Never too old, but you do have a quite a full plate already, if you started a book, you probably wouldn't have time to sleep. 
:shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


Now that is so important! How many people really care- maybe Cindi?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone did a study on it--they wore masks into a park where crows lived and the crows remembered the "bad people." When the person came into the park wearing the same mask, the crows would all warn each other. It was awesome.


DH was watching that on tv one day, so interesting isn't it?
I was busy in the other room so only saw bits and pieces, but it looked really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


The situations you end up in! Just as well you have a sense of humour. But do you at the time or only after? But did you get any knitting to do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And has the local Defiance newspaper and tv station been notified of this first annual epic knit-a-paloosa? Sam, you have to send out these notices! hmmmm, seems to me you need some amateur video takers too, they seem to be all the rage on youtube these days! Zoe


Now wouldn't be good- we could all watch it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such awful disasters this week. When is Prince William and Catherine's baby due? That would be good news.


in a week so any time now. Apparently the newspapers have cabs parked outside the hospital to notify the papers as soon as anything seems to be happening. Now that I thought would be a good job- think of all the knitting you could get done while sitting there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord, you are the only person I know that can make a situation like that sound like a holiday with the Griswolds. lol. If I'm ever stuck in a not so great situation, and I can only take one person with me, I want it to be you, you have the best attitude.:thumbup: I love the term "Chubby ladies store". lol, DH asked what I was giggling at. I'm so sorry you had to go back to your sisters under the circumstances of her DH passing, but glad that you are able to make the best of the whole thing. Hugs, love, and prayers to you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep. The newer Barbies have thicker waists and larger butts. And this was on a national news broadcast showing the two dolls.


Wonder if that is a positive thing? More realsitic goal for girls to aim for. Or a poor reflection of the increasing size of the population?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was even going to ask you if mini mes mini me would get a mini me! But I wouldn't even want to try to do one. Wouldn't know where to start! Maryanne is coming over soon as she wants to knityt some rabbit ears and a tail. Working out how to do this will take all my creative abilities! Did think of a pom pom for a tail, but as it for her to wear it would be a rather large pom pom! So think it needs rethinking. And they aren't actually round but more a rectangle shape.


Okay, we definitely want to see the end result of your endeavors on this one. lol I have the utmost faith in your creative abilities though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Yeah I have Knitting Circles around Socks. I tried to to do 2 at a time on 2 circulars and it was just too complicated. Maybe I will try it later. I am learning the toe up magic loop on 1 circular needle and its getting a lot easier. Good luck.


What you are doing is my norm- didn't need to learn it to teach it. Well I guess at least all my learning will be fresh! Must write down all the problems I have and how I fix them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, we definitely want to see the end result of your endeavors on this one. lol I have the utmost faith in your creative abilities though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As she is now coming after church this evening and going to camp tomorrow somehoew I think whatever she does will be finsihed there! She knits a little- in fact she has started doing more recently and has started building up a stash (tiny but still started. Mind you she has nowhere to keep a stash without a lot of decluttering first). Hopefully she will get a photo of our combined efforts. Think we might rope David in too to make a basic ear shape out of wire. Maybe just cheat and do rectangles and she can fold them in and sew the shape needed. Not sure we will have time to work out how to shape them in the very limited time we have.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> The situations you end up in! Just as well you have a sense of humour. But do you at the time or only after? But did you get any knitting to do?


Oh, definitely at the time lol. We were laughing so hard we were crying when we realized what we had done, or more aptly not done with the luggage.

We try to find the humor in everything we get ourselves into. Our Mom was that way and she passed it down to all but one of us.

Gigi


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gigi,

So glad you made it safely, even if luggage lost immediately after arrival. Also glad you were able to access enough medication and clothing until you get yours back.

Keep up the good humor and stay safe.

Heather



Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm pooped, been a fairly lazy day but It's been restful. So good night all, see you in the morning. 
Hugs and love my friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a little early for frost - I wonder they get anything out of their gardens.

sam



mjs said:


> A couple of years ago Burlington, VT had 92. And this is a place where they have talked of getting read for frost in mid-August.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we going to see a new picture soon?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Yes Zoe, the grounds were a sea of mud for the Chuckwagon races. However, my favorite team (Jason Glass) won his heat. You could not see anyone's face -- mud from top to bottom. Couldn't tell what color the drivers or outriders shirts were. My son and his family were there and said they could hardly see the wagons, and couldn't tell which wagon was which because of the mud. Heavy rainfall and the ground below 6 inches was still full of water so it had no where to go.
> 
> I have to admit I love watching the Chuckwagon races. they are so spectacular. I grew up with the Stampede, rode in the parade once when I was going out with a cowboy (true story). I was not a natural rider. It was exciting but once was enough - My sister rode in the Parade quite a few times and ran for Stampede Queen many years ago She ended up a Stampede Princess. I talked to her last night and she remembered how thrilled she was. It is nice having talks about our childhood and early years. She doesn't remember what happened an hour ago but remembers all the names of her teachers.We both loved the Stampede. I worked at the Stampede selling hot dogs for two years when I was in high school.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crime is rampet in the streets and we are discussing Barbie's butt - someone was desperate for news.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have lived in towns like that. I don't know if the paper has a society page or not - I don't think so.

sam



pacer said:


> It will certainly wake up for a bit. I remember visiting the small town my DH's grandparents lived in. Whenever someone visited it made it into the town newspaper. They would list who visited and what they did while they were there. Too funny. I did get a better birth announcement for my 1st born from their paper than I did from the town he was born in. That town did not want to put his birth announcement in the paper too soon because they were afraid he would die and did not want to cause a mix of emotions. Like that would have stopped the mix of emotions? Now that baby is graduated from college and is a wonderful adult.
> 
> I am sure Defiance will be atalking for awhile after we leave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should bring him along with you to the knit-a-palooza - he is more than welcome.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hes the best Sam, I couldnt ask for any better. He takes wonderful care of me physically and emotionally. My boys are all convinced that they shouldnt even try to find anyone permanent before they are 30 or so cause they saw us find each other when I was 30 and he was 34. It helps being more mature and knowing what you can and cant will and wont live with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you are keeping your sense of humor - healing energy to you and yours.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen mentioned something along those lines - I said we would probably make the front page.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> And has the local Defiance newspaper and tv station been notified of this first annual epic knit-a-paloosa? Sam, you have to send out these notices! hmmmm, seems to me you need some amateur video takers too, they seem to be all the rage on youtube these days! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they need to go on the 5 + 2 diet.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yep. The newer Barbies have thicker waists and larger butts. And this was on a national news broadcast showing the two dolls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman your way for you to get a good restful night of sleep - soothing sleepy energy winging to you.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think I shall head to bed shortly. I feel tired, maybe because I have been so lazy today! But hopefully I will feel more rested tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd forgotten that song - love it - don't hear much from her anymore - I always enjoyed listening to her sing. she is Canadian I think.

sam



darowil said:


> Did for Anne Murray-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does one do with bunny ears and tail in the middle of summer?

sam



darowil said:


> As she is now coming after church this evening and going to camp tomorrow somehoew I think whatever she does will be finsihed there! She knits a little- in fact she has started doing more recently and has started building up a stash (tiny but still started. Mind you she has nowhere to keep a stash without a lot of decluttering first). Hopefully she will get a photo of our combined efforts. Think we might rope David in too to make a basic ear shape out of wire. Maybe just cheat and do rectangles and she can fold them in and sew the shape needed. Not sure we will have time to work out how to shape them in the very limited time we have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Gigi,
> 
> So glad you made it safely, even if luggage lost immediately after arrival. Also glad you were able to access enough medication and clothing until you get yours back.
> 
> ...


And she can't even blame the air line! At least Caren could blame someone else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - everyone must be in bed - guess I will go too.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does one do with bunny ears and tail in the middle of summer?
> 
> sam


try winter. And no idea at this point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they need to go on the 5 + 2 diet.
> 
> sam


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - everyone must be in bed - guess I will go too.
> 
> sam


Long time away for me- only 4.45 pm Sunday afternoon. Going to church in about an hour rather than bed.
Sleep well Sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have lived in towns like that. I don't know if the paper has a society page or not - I don't think so.
> 
> sam


The knit-a-palooza should be front page, not society page.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> my goodness - everyone must be in bed - guess I will go too.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'd say you are one of the only ones up in your part of the world. Clock says it is about 2.30am there. Here, in sunny Brisbane, is it about 4.20pm and not everyone who is down under is on.
heather


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just saying good morning to all. It was warm enough yesterday evening to allow my guests to spend almost all of it in the garden. A rare treat for us. Today looks like it will be similarly warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And Sam thought he was alone Heather, Valerie and me are all here.

Valerie I will be Sydney early January. Taking Maryanne to a day of the Sydney cricket test for her Christmas present and we will spend a bit of extra time there- if you happened to be heading that way around then. And Julie if you are there would love to catch up too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just saying good morning to all. It was warm enough yesterday evening to allow my guests to spend almost all of it in the garden. A rare treat for us. Today looks like it will be similarly warm.


HOw cooperative of th eweather to behave for you. PurpleFi said it was summer for her too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a beautifuly war and sunny Surrey. The temperature is well over 20 and it's just gone 9.30. Today is going to be up to 30. I shan't mind, but it's the Wimbledon Men's Finals today, don't think I fancy playing tennis is the heat. Come to think of it, I don't fancy playing tennis! Much rather sit and knit.

Ho[pe everyone is having a good week end and hugs to all.

Here's a few photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are one brave lady...is cream tea just regular tea with cream in it or is it a chai tea or latte'?
> 
> You are so brave to hold the birds----I don't think I'd be brave enough hold a hawk.


Oh no cream tea is so much more. It's a scone, strawberry jam and clotted cream. There are various ways of having either Cornish or Devon. One puts the cream on first and the jam on top or the other way round. Can't remember which is which. I put my jam on first. It is very very very yummy and absolutelyu crawling with calories, which is why I did not have lunch before we went to the Fete.
I am not at all brave, the birds are just so gorgeous and a pleasure to be with.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds beautiful purplefi - I bet everyone had a great time. what all was there to do - did you eat there also?
> 
> sam


Of course I ate. Had a lovely cream tea instead of lunch!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


Thanks for posting the photo - it looked just like that except I don't drink tea so had a strong black coffee :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, the WI or Women's Institute is mostly in small towns. I belonged to one when I was in southwestern Ontario. While there is a lot of sewing that goes on in them, they are also a large political influence. It did originate in Canada. Anyone notice the red flashing lights on the school buses? The WI was responsible for successfully getting them put on the school buses and then this concept grew to world wide practice. Zoe


Thanks for that information. Our group has 160 members and is one of the largest in the UK. We are not political as such, but each year there is something that the WI try and promote and this years topic is to try to get more people using their local shops. It's going to be a hard one as there is so much readily available on line.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm only up to page 28 but have to go out to an antique shop. I'll do the rest of catch up later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have both also,(some anyway) harmonies are a bit sharper on the point, harder when using dark colored yarn in my opinion.


Love the new avatar!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer123 - Lovely wee girl your DGD, Shirley.
RookieRetiree - Many Happy Returns, have a great day!

My goodness, you lot have been chatty overnight - I left at page 18 last night and now we're at 35! Back now to catch up, although I must get outside soon because we've got a good day at last!! :shock: As someone said before, there's a strange yellow thing in the sky....! :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I haven't started #3 attempt yet - DH is working on the plumbing for my outdoor sink and I just know I will be called into service at some point... But I am determined to get it back on the needles today.


Isn't amazing how men can't do a job by themselves! My DH always ends up shouting, "Could you give me a wee hand..?" and then of course I 'don't do it right' and it ends up in a row......men!! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good news youngest DS got a job at Taco Bell!! Next step his own place!


Yaaaay!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


That's lovely - I know a woman on this site who would love that colour!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


Seemingly the average waist size for a teenage girl is 33" and if Barbie's waist was life-size it would be 18"!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


I love how you manage to find humour in everything - as my DGM used to say, "You might as well laugh or you'll greet" (cry). Hope things go as well as they can at your BIL's funeral. {{{hugs to you and yours}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday (officially), Rookie. Best wishes for a really wonderful one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


That's a joy to look at even if I wasn't there to gain weight from indulging in that delightful 'cream tea'!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> quite true. none of his friends work enough to be able to afford half the rent. as much as I gripe about the boy he is an excellent worker - responsible - steady - manards gets their monies worth with him - he is no slacker. he worked close to 30 hours a week last year and went to college full time. now if he would just grow and and learn how to be respectful and get some common sense and . . . . . . . .
> 
> sam


Sounds like he has many good qualities that are lacking in a lot of young people these days. Guess the respect will come in time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> good news doesn't sell june.
> 
> sam


Obviously not, Sam. But the two of us with Marianne had some minor good news to report on the Tea Party since we bought those needles we've wanted for so long!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday (officially), Rookie. Best wishes for a really wonderful one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> A couple of years ago Burlington, VT had 92. And this is a place where they have talked of getting read for frost in mid-August.


My daughter near Houston, TX is flying to MA this week for a wedding. She said last week she was looking forward to cooling off from their upper 90 temperatures...she's going to be disappointed since it looks as if it's going to be just as hot in New England as it's been in TX!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Such sad news about Quebec, so many prayers for all of Quebec.


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Those are what I purchased Sam.. I think June did the same!


Yep, sure did!!! I still think you should get a commission!! They made 2 sales they wouldn't have made if you hadn't mentioned the sale! So looking forward to getting those needles!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back. Sounds like a good trip. I remember visiting Stratford on Avon with the girls and prebooking one show. David tried to talk me into me but I was not so sure and said I didn't want to put the girls off by makin ghtme sit through too many. Well they loved it so we saw more while we were there


When I was in Canada in the 90's, we went to the Canadian Stratford and saw one of the plays....cannot remember which one...CRAFT lives with me! I was at a convention in Toronto suburb for fans of a now defunct tv show. The main actress in the play was also in the tv show. She knew several of us were at the play and met with us in a private room in a pub for a chat and pictures. Do you think I can remember her name????! NOOOO... It was fantastic and she was such a darling. They were also having a heat wave in June then, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds similar to me Pammie. I did buy the full set of Harmonies first then found myself getting a few "extras" say of 7s or a 15, then 1s and 2s and 3s. Finally decided to get the Sunstruck so knitting darker colored yarn would be easier. I NEVER thought I'd have so many needles. And ALWAYS would take more....LOL. I haven't tried the Options; are they as sharp as the Harmonies? I do prefer the wood but do also have a few odd addis and bamboo from Crystal Palace.


I have quite a few needles...dpns and circular that I've bought over the last couple of years...seems like I never had the size I needed and since A.C. Moore is only a couple of miles away, I bought the separate ones as I needed them. But it is nice to have more than one of a size since I always have several WIP going.
But I know from what everyone has said, the Harmonys will be my favorite!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good Day all, sun is up and it's hot to start with.  have my coffee and ready to start my day. House is so quite, no cooking to do,WOW I think I forgot how that feels, my Son and his family where here for 12 days, I do miss them and they just left. LOL LOL. Sooooo first church and then home to knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that is so important! How many people really care- maybe Cindi?


 :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I know that problem.. C asked why I wanted another set when I have a perfectly good set of Addi Clicks.. my reasons.. mainly the Clicks are not "sharp" enough for lace works, the other.. I always need the same set or the same length that I have cast on with another project. Of course her reply was to finish the other project.. ROFL..


Hmmm...makes me think Cindi isn't a knitter! LOL! I have 4 WIP and at least one of them will probably be frogged and the yarn used for something else. I started a Coat of Many Colors back when Shirley had that as the very first workshop. (little did either of us know that that one workshop would turn into so many!!)I intend to finish it but working on socks and winter things for Calgary got in the way!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will certainly wake up for a bit. I remember visiting the small town my DH's grandparents lived in. Whenever someone visited it made it into the town newspaper. They would list who visited and what they did while they were there. Too funny. I did get a better birth announcement for my 1st born from their paper than I did from the town he was born in. That town did not want to put his birth announcement in the paper too soon because they were afraid he would die and did not want to cause a mix of emotions. Like that would have stopped the mix of emotions? Now that baby is graduated from college and is a wonderful adult.
> 
> I remember the county seat where I grew up would put the names of visitors in the weekly paper and who they were visiting. The little village where I lived was too tiny to have a newspaper...But we did have 3 stores/gas stations. Of course, almost everyone was kin to everyone else and everyone went to the same church so we really didn't need a newspaper!!
> JuneK
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


OMIGOSH, Gigi...your life is one adventure after the other....keeping your sister and YOU in my thoughts and prayers!
Many hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep. The newer Barbies have thicker waists and larger butts. And this was on a national news broadcast showing the two dolls.


I saw that,too, Gwenie! The newer Barbie looks more like a real person...shorter and having the curves that a normal woman....well, teenager would have!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> poor defiance needs a little excitement - needs to wake up.
> 
> sam


I am sure with the bunch of us it is in for some shaking up. In a good way of course.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> June, noticed and fixed pretty quick, don't know why Chicago was in the head. You and me both for good news please.


If you're like me....I have CRAFT moments too often to be comfortable!!
No matter where it took place, it was a real tragedy. And of course, it would happen Sat. after we've gone so long with no plane crashes....since my daughter is flying from Texas to MA today(Sunday)!
For those not in the U.S., that's almost from the southern most part of the country to almost the most northern most part!
But then Moms are going to worry, aren't they!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now this is interesting. You commented earlier on how little Canada gets into the news. Well the short news broadcasts I have heard today have mentioned the plane crash but not the train.
> When we were out the other night a number of people there had heard about the floods so some people have heard over here. Maybe those who watch or listen to longer news bullitens. I find out much of my news on KTP!


The train wreck has been on my news here in Southeast Virginia...much more than those devastating floods!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't amazing how men can't do a job by themselves! My DH always ends up shouting, "Could you give me a wee hand..?" and then of course I 'don't do it right' and it ends up in a row......men!! :roll:


What did you expect- he's rude and one of your sons takes after him as you told us on another topic. Unlike my amazing husband.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what all is inside the centre?
> 
> sam


It is mainly a gift shop or the area we were in. It started raining and the the wind had picked up. Some very nice things in there all pertaining to Shakespeare. I have quite a few that like Shakespeare so was a perfect place to duck in out of the weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a super time - bet the pool will get a work out.
> 
> sam


Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifuly war and sunny Surrey. The temperature is well over 20 and it's just gone 9.30. Today is going to be up to 30. I shan't mind, but it's the Wimbledon Men's Finals today, don't think I fancy playing tennis is the heat. Come to think of it, I don't fancy playing tennis! Much rather sit and knit.
> 
> Ho[pe everyone is having a good week end and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's a few photos.


Have my coffee, you just supplied the flowers, and a place to relax.  
Thanks so much, the start of a perfect day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday (officially), Rookie. Best wishes for a really wonderful one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, just back from a day with the gks. At their school fete this afternoon, where I just had to have a cream tea.
> 
> Then back to DDs for fish and chips take away washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a great time. Love your new friends.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


Yummy, looks like fun, and good food.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received a picture of my darling grand daughter Hayley.
> 
> She is the light of our lives. They are at the Calgary Stampede and she is on one of the midway rides. They got rained out but had a good time.


What a beauty, she seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> crime is rampet in the streets and we are discussing Barbie's butt - someone was desperate for news.
> 
> sam


But isn't that always the way, Sam? And I saw on the news one day last week, a survey on women's shoes that men don't like!!
But at least, that was refreshing since everything every day on every news channel is the Zimmerman trial and/or the NSA leaker and where he's going. So I'm more than glad for a little levity!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Gage.
> Finished 2nd fingerless mitt today. But need to sew five buttons along cuff of each. Dagnapit.
> Read two books on microscopic colitis and one on gluten free. Made avocado/coconut milk soup for lunch and pad Thai using spaghetti squash for noodles for dinner.
> First day out of bed and it feels divine. I am normally a Zumba mon,we'd, fri; yoga Tues/Thurs kinda Grammie. This is NOT me.
> ...


Keep taking it easy (even if it's not you!) and get yourself back to good health. We need you on here! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifuly war and sunny Surrey. The temperature is well over 20 and it's just gone 9.30. Today is going to be up to 30. I shan't mind, but it's the Wimbledon Men's Finals today, don't think I fancy playing tennis is the heat. Come to think of it, I don't fancy playing tennis! Much rather sit and knit.
> 
> Ho[pe everyone is having a good week end and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's a few photos.


Your pictures are always a treat!! I thoroughly enjoy them!
Gotta be hard to play tennis in that heat!! The players are always on the move...it's a wonder they don't faint from the heat!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Such sad news about Quebec, so many prayers for all of Quebec.


Ditto.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that is so important! How many people really care- maybe Cindi?


Barbie's butt size might make a difference to the size of Cindi's furniture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday wishes going out to Rookie! Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> they need to go on the 5 + 2 diet.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


Looks like a lot of good eating and fun to add!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


Love making the circular blankets so much fun to make. Love the clolour. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did for Anne Murray-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you're like me....I have CRAFT moments too often to be comfortable!!
> No matter where it took place, it was a real tragedy. And of course, it would happen Sat. after we've gone so long with no plane crashes....since my daughter is flying from Texas to MA today(Sunday)!
> For those not in the U.S., that's almost from the southern most part of the country to almost the most northern most part!
> But then Moms are going to worry, aren't they!?
> JuneK


How long does that journey take, June? Over here if you want to stay within the UK, you can't fly for much more than 2 hours! (If you get what I mean? :roll: )


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got Gage off the couch and to bed tonight. Was a bit painful but he is comfortable and asleep for the last 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Have to work tomorrow but will check in after work.
> 
> Night all


Happy to hear he is recuperating recouperatinganf sleeping well. That is important. Healing energies still being sent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What did you expect- he's rude and one of your sons takes after him as you told us on another topic. Unlike my amazing husband.


We'd better explain it was a topic in the Digest about what your final number in your phone made you, something like 1=amazing, 2=rude, etc. However come to think of it, if the cap fits......?!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday wishes going out to Rookie! Zoe


Beautiful Zoe... will add my Happy Birthday wishes along with yours!! Have a fantastic day Rookie!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


Looks amazing - love that cake!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's great!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:



> If you're like me....I have CRAFT moments too often to be comfortable!!
> No matter where it took place, it was a real tragedy. And of course, it would happen Sat. after we've gone so long with no plane crashes....since my daughter is flying from Texas to MA today(Sunday)!
> For those not in the U.S., that's almost from the southern most part of the country to almost the most northern most part!
> But then Moms are going to worry, aren't they!?
> JuneK


What part of Texas does your daughter live? Will keep her in our prayers for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


Yummmmmm the cake is fantastic.. even got the stripes and the blue in the cake itself!! Awesome.. 
I miss the beach!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


That's a spread, and that is one big piece of cake. lol
Love the picture of the little dock, I love the ocean, I a guessing that that is the ocean.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> you should bring him along with you to the knit-a-palooza - he is more than welcome.
> 
> sam


I tried, he has no vacation time this being his first year actually employed by Cat. He had one weeks vacation and he used that when I had my surgery. Next year though, he loves to golf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What mind blowing news to wake to. Korean plane crash landed in SanFrancisco and an unmanned oil train derailed in Quebec province in middle of small town. I hope none of our members were involved ineither incident and are safe. Prayers to the injured and the families ofany deceased.
> 
> Apologies for anyone who already read this, mixed up US cities


A friend from the UK messaged me about the train in Quebec while we were watching news about the plane in San Francisco.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Love the new avatar!


Thanks Kate!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


Oh that looks so good. mmmm :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am off to work for a few hours, got the short shift today.
Greg and Gage are getting to hang out today for a bit.

Gage is doing a bit better today. Thanks all for the healing energy. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Going to be warm today, DH is going to mow the yard while I pick green beans and then blanch and freeze them. After that will be knitting knitting and movie watching escaping the heat. Plenty of leftovers so no cooking today bummer.  Finished the cowl will post a pic later. Now to decide if I go back to the shawl and readers wrap or start something else that will be quicker and satisfying?? Decisions decisions. I have built my dishrag stash back up again, have about 12. Best get moving before the day gets too hot! Back later


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Rookie, hope you have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Update on the Quebec train derailment. There are now three confirmed dead and many more missing. They cannot tell anyone where the three dead were found since it is an ongoing investigation and the families have not yet been notified. Two tankers are still on fire, but everything is under control. There seems to be a suggestion that the derailment was crime related.

Peggy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good Day all, sun is up and it's hot to start with.  have my coffee and ready to start my day. House is so quite, no cooking to do,WOW I think I forgot how that feels, my Son and his family where here for 12 days, I do miss them and they just left. LOL LOL. Sooooo first church and then home to knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I bet the house does seem empty after 12 days of having a full house! We won't be going to church again today.. this rain and high humidity is kicking mine and mom's hips and knees big time :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news today saw they were discussing the differences in the butts on the old Barbies and the new Barbies. Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


That was an artists rendition of what they "should" look like, C was laughing as she knows Mattel will not make a "fuller" figured doll.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hes the best Sam, I couldnt ask for any better. He takes wonderful care of me physically and emotionally. My boys are all convinced that they shouldnt even try to find anyone permanent before they are 30 or so cause they saw us find each other when I was 30 and he was 34. It helps being more mature and knowing what you can and cant will and wont live with.


{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs for DH}}}}}}}}}}}} Sounds like my late DH, though he had his own issues (alcohol) he always took care of me!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I have always liked my tea with honey and milk.


Just a spot of honey please.. sugar if honey isn't available. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking as I find an odd minute here and there. I have missed so much of last week and nearly all so far this week. I don't know that I'll be able to catch up but I am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Gigi.. dear sister, you and I are just too much alike.. the airline "lost" my bag when I flew home to my dad's funeral, they "found" it the day I was leaving to come home.. LOL.. but I got a new mini wardrobe and new shoes to boot!!

Keeping you in our prayers, please take care.. I do worry so about you and the crutches!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is that Knitting More Cirlcles around Socks? I discovered it among my books. So I can learn to do them from this and then work out a pattern (or find one online) for next years workshop on two socks on two circulars.


This just amazes me.. I have trouble with one sock on dpn's cannot get the hang of the magic loop... now two at a time with multiple circulars???? Hanging my head, just not coordinated enough to handle this.. ROFL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> River rafting is awesome, Sam specially in the Colorado River where we were. The Teton's were just outstanding...we do live in God's country I can't say enough about the beauty around us.


I love river rafting.. not sure these hips could take it now though, LOL.. but not too many years ago I was kayaking and river rafting as much as I could get time off to do!! Entered a few competitions in Durango,CO never placed close to the top, but had a blast and learned a lot.. the highest I ever got was 8th place out of 30.. so not bad really :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got Gage off the couch and to bed tonight. Was a bit painful but he is comfortable and asleep for the last 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Have to work tomorrow but will check in after work.
> 
> Night all


Prayers with you for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Gage.
> Finished 2nd fingerless mitt today. But need to sew five buttons along cuff of each. Dagnapit.
> Read two books on microscopic colitis and one on gluten free. Made avocado/coconut milk soup for lunch and pad Thai using spaghetti squash for noodles for dinner.
> First day out of bed and it feels divine. I am normally a Zumba mon,we'd, fri; yoga Tues/Thurs kinda Grammie. This is NOT me.
> ...


Feel better soon Sassafras, keeping you in our prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that is so important! How many people really care- maybe Cindi?


Oh there are many that care.. her forum was lit up with all the comments.. ROFL. Spokes person for Mattel posted that this was just an artist rendition, they have no plans to merchandize said doll.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord, you are the only person I know that can make a situation like that sound like a holiday with the Griswolds. lol. If I'm ever stuck in a not so great situation, and I can only take one person with me, I want it to be you, you have the best attitude.:thumbup: I love the term "Chubby ladies store". lol, DH asked what I was giggling at. I'm so sorry you had to go back to your sisters under the circumstances of her DH passing, but glad that you are able to make the best of the whole thing. Hugs, love, and prayers to you both.


We refer to it as Omar the Tent maker store.. and look for one size fits Ya'll.. ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> they need to go on the 5 + 2 diet.
> 
> sam


ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't amazing how men can't do a job by themselves! My DH always ends up shouting, "Could you give me a wee hand..?" and then of course I 'don't do it right' and it ends up in a row......men!! :roll:


At the lodge in CO, the owner's husband (an engineer) decided that he would "help" me with some plumbing issues. I had no idea he had done this, well long story short..he left for Saudi Arabia and I had need of Noah's Ark in the room he worked in :shock: Our guest took a shower, then shaved, he came out shouting "flood, flood" I ran in and water was spurting out of every faucet and pipe.. he had put so much glue on the pipes that they sealed up completely. The water pipes going in had burst and that caused pipes to burst in 2 other rooms. Needless to say, I had one heck of a mess to redo, Mr Fix-It he wasn't.. ROFL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We refer to it as Omar the Tent maker store.. and look for one size fits Ya'll.. ROFL


LOL!!!!! Oops, just upset the cat on lap, she didn't apperciate being woken by my laughing. :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> At the lodge in CO, the owner's husband (an engineer) decided that he would "help" me with some plumbing issues. I had no idea he had done this, well long story short..he left for Saudi Arabia and I had need of Noah's Ark in the room he worked in :shock: Our guest took a shower, then shaved, he came out shouting "flood, flood" I ran in and water was spurting out of every faucet and pipe.. he had put so much glue on the pipes that they sealed up completely. The water pipes going in had burst and that caused pipes to burst in 2 other rooms. Needless to say, I had one heck of a mess to redo, Mr Fix-It he wasn't.. ROFL


LOLOLOL!!!! The visual on that are hilarious.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*H a p p y B i r t h d a y, R o o k i e* !!

I hope your day is full of joy, lots of good food and family and friends .

Just remember how many 'family and friends' you have here.

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I was in Canada in the 90's, we went to the Canadian Stratford and saw one of the plays....cannot remember which one...CRAFT lives with me! I was at a convention in Toronto suburb for fans of a now defunct tv show. The main actress in the play was also in the tv show. She knew several of us were at the play and met with us in a private room in a pub for a chat and pictures. Do you think I can remember her name????! NOOOO... It was fantastic and she was such a darling. They were also having a heat wave in June then, too!
> JuneK


The Stratford Shakespearian Festival here in Canada is excellent. Has been running since I was a child. It is still going strong.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This just amazes me.. I have trouble with one sock on dpn's cannot get the hang of the magic loop... now two at a time with multiple circulars???? Hanging my head, just not coordinated enough to handle this.. ROFL..


Hey Marianne818. Please don't give up. First of all, you have to use a long cable. 40" cable to start. I watched u-tube videos till I was blue in the face and tried to find any books that this method was shown in. Keep studying and watching. And practice , practice, practice. It also helps to have someone take you step by step. I haven't used my dpn's in over a year. verypink.com has a great video and also knitfreedom.com. Good luck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'd forgotten that song - love it - don't hear much from her anymore - I always enjoyed listening to her sing. she is Canadian I think.
> 
> sam


Yes she is Sam, and a very nice person-- We are very proud of her. Wonderful voice, just for something to tell you about her, she is an excellent golfer and is from the Maritimes. I am a huge fan of hers.

'I think most people would be amazed at how many well known actors, singers etc. are Canadians. Lots and Lots .There are lots of Aussies too. I think Hollywood and television land would be very interesting if everyone who was from either country came home. interesting thought.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! The visual on that are hilarious.


Trust me that guy was too funny.. but he took it in good stride, moved him to one of the kitchenette rooms, he loved that! He would check in with my progress.. was totally amazed that I took down drywall and such and redid all the piping. I had everything back up and ready for painting in less than 48 hours. When you run a small lodge, you have to get things done quickly but thoroughly as more guest are always coming in. To have a plumber come up would have costs us over a thousand dollars.. that was just not in our budget.. LOL. I got extra days off plus a bonus but the best was that the engineer no longer fooled with the mechanics or the plumbing!!!! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Going to be warm today, DH is going to mow the yard while I pick green beans and then blanch and freeze them. After that will be knitting knitting and movie watching escaping the heat. Plenty of leftovers so no cooking today bummer.  Finished the cowl will post a pic later. Now to decide if I go back to the shawl and readers wrap or start something else that will be quicker and satisfying?? Decisions decisions. I have built my dishrag stash back up again, have about 12. Best get moving before the day gets too hot! Back later


I think my garden has bit the dust.. or should I say the water.. LOL.. it just stays wet with all this rain. Had the sun for a few hours yesterday then it rained all night.. Sun out again this morning, now it's raining yet again. It just looks soaked and sad  :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Update on the Quebec train derailment. There are now three confirmed dead and many more missing. They cannot tell anyone where the three dead were found since it is an ongoing investigation and the families have not yet been notified. Two tankers are still on fire, but everything is under control. There seems to be a suggestion that the derailment was crime related.
> 
> Peggy


This is just such a horrible season of tragedies, floods, tornado's, fires, drought.. just tears at my heart for all those affected, the loss of life, loss of homes and the work places.. just offering up prayers as that is all I know to do for now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Peggy Groves said:


> Hey Marianne818. Please don't give up. First of all, you have to use a long cable. 40" cable to start. I watched u-tube videos till I was blue in the face and tried to find any books that this method was shown in. Keep studying and watching. And practice , practice, practice. It also helps to have someone take you step by step. I haven't used my dpn's in over a year. verypink.com has a great video and also knitfreedom.com. Good luck.


Thank you Peggy!! Gwen uses the magic loop method, she has tried to teach me.. LOL. Maybe after the Knit-A-Palooza we will have more time to spend on that, plus she has promised to try to teach me to crochet also.. LOL.. say prayers for her on both those projects.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Isn't she great? Anne Murray is one of our true Canadian icons! She started out with Snowbird when she was sixteen! Anne was born in Nova Scotia. She was the first Canadian woman to go to #1 on the USA charts. She was the first Canadian woman singer to reach a gold album for her signature song Snowbird. She was the first Canadian to win for Album of the Year at the Country Music Association Awards for her 1984 album A Little Good News.
> Zoe


She has always been a favorite of mine. I don't think she sang anything I didn't love!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> How long does that journey take, June? Over here if you want to stay within the UK, you can't fly for much more than 2 hours! (If you get what I mean? :roll: )


Oh, it will take a little longer than 2 hours. I've never flown from TX to MA only from VA to each place. It depends on whether you can get a direct flight. Unfortunately that doesn't happen often these days. Of course, when you fly from TX to New England you gain an hour because TX is on Central time and N.E. is on East coast time. I think that's right! LOL! I always get confused going from one time zone to another. I'll check with my daughter and see how long she was 'in the air' after she gets there and is settled in.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> What part of Texas does your daughter live? Will keep her in our prayers for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank, Marianne...she's in League City which as you know, is almost a suburb of Houston. There are so many small towns around the city itself.
All prayers are appreciated!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I bet the house does seem empty after 12 days of having a full house! We won't be going to church again today.. this rain and high humidity is kicking mine and mom's hips and knees big time :thumbdown:


Your and your mom's hips and knees have my sympathy. I think the person who invented air conditioning definitely did not get the award they should have.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This just amazes me.. I have trouble with one sock on dpn's cannot get the hang of the magic loop... now two at a time with multiple circulars???? Hanging my head, just not coordinated enough to handle this.. ROFL..


I have no problem with knitting on dpns since the first thing I was taught was socks on dpns. But the magic loop and multiple circulars....oh,just kill me now!!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We refer to it as Omar the Tent maker store.. and look for one size fits Ya'll.. ROFL


Oh, I can so relate to that!!! I found that one size fits all in most stores do NOT!! Unless like Gigi said, it's the chubby ladies store!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The Stratford Shakespearian Festival here in Canada is excellent. Has been running since I was a child. It is still going strong.


It was a wonderful experience. A couple of online friends and I drove down to Stratford from Toronto. We were having so much fun laughing and talking, we missed our turn-off and had to back track. Made it even more fun!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Trust me that guy was too funny.. but he took it in good stride, moved him to one of the kitchenette rooms, he loved that! He would check in with my progress.. was totally amazed that I took down drywall and such and redid all the piping. I had everything back up and ready for painting in less than 48 hours. When you run a small lodge, you have to get things done quickly but thoroughly as more guest are always coming in. To have a plumber come up would have costs us over a thousand dollars.. that was just not in our budget.. LOL. I got extra days off plus a bonus but the best was that the engineer no longer fooled with the mechanics or the plumbing!!!! :lol:


And what a relief that was!!!
JuneK


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I bet the house does seem empty after 12 days of having a full house! We won't be going to church again today.. this rain and high humidity is kicking mine and mom's hips and knees big time :thumbdown:


I am so sorry for your pain. It seems you have already had your share of that. Prayers.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I told my eye surgeon, he was my new hero. I'll bet you were like me....glasses went on before getting up in the morning and the last thing to come off at night!!
> JuneK


Actually I could navigate well with no glasses because there was just some astigmatism. Things just were not very clear. For years I wore contact lenses and was fortunate that just as I needed bifocals there were contact lenses I could use. But my goodness what a change, not having to bother with anything, including prescription sunglasses. I tell anyone who is nearsighted to get cataracts early.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank, Marianne...she's in League City which as you know, is almost a suburb of Houston. There are so many small towns around the city itself.
> All prayers are appreciated!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ooh, close to Galveston, such a pretty area to visit. My Best Friends sister lived in League City.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What festive pictures! thank you for sharing them Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But isn't that always the way, Sam? And I saw on the news one day last week, a survey on women's shoes that men don't like!!
> But at least, that was refreshing since everything every day on every news channel is the Zimmerman trial and/or the NSA leaker and where he's going. So I'm more than glad for a little levity!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THANK YOU for explaining that! ROFL....I was a bit taken back at first..lol


KateB said:


> We'd better explain it was a topic in the Digest about what your final number in your phone made you, something like 1=amazing, 2=rude, etc. However come to think of it, if the cap fits......?!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie!!! Hope it is a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Sis... you are NOT allowed to say you can't...I KNOW you can! LOL


Marianne818 said:


> This just amazes me.. I have trouble with one sock on dpn's cannot get the hang of the magic loop... now two at a time with multiple circulars???? Hanging my head, just not coordinated enough to handle this.. ROFL..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know Omar's store.....LOL


Marianne818 said:


> We refer to it as Omar the Tent maker store.. and look for one size fits Ya'll.. ROFL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!!! Hope it is a wonderful day.


Ditto!

I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.

The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers sent...


Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to comment on PurpleFi's beautiful pictures of the flowers, etc. Just gorgeous. Never seen those flowers in person, only on the packet of seeds. These look amazing. 

Okay, I HAVE to get some things done today; have been procrastinating terribly. LOL I'm getting offline for awhile, get dressed (yep, still in pjs) and get busy. At least that is the plan. LOL I'll be back later I'm sure.
Hug and wonderful wishes begin sent to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> Actually I could navigate well with no glasses because there was just some astigmatism. Things just were not very clear. For years I wore contact lenses and was fortunate that just as I needed bifocals there were contact lenses I could use. But my goodness what a change, not having to bother with anything, including prescription sunglasses. I tell anyone who is nearsighted to get cataracts early.


LOL!! I've heard some people say their eye drs. will still tell them their cataracts need to 'cure'!! Whatever that is...perhaps getting larger/? I though I needed my glasses prescription 'upped' since I was having problems reading a street map and my cross-stitch charts. I was told the problem was the start of cataract and I had the surgery within a month and 6 weeks later the other eye. Best thing that could have happened! I would not have been able to do ANYTHING without my glasses before the surgery...never could wear contacts.
JUneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, close to Galveston, such a pretty area to visit. My Best Friends sister lived in League City.


Loved Galveston Island! And the Kemah boardwalk!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know Omar's store.....LOL


Is there somewhere else to buy clothes besides Omar's!!???LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Definitely keeping your Dad in prayers....if it's gall stones....the surgery these days is so simple, not like when I had mine done in the 'dark ages'!!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Definitely keeping your Dad in prayers....if it's gall stones....the surgery these days is so simple, not like when I had mine done in the 'dark ages'!!
> JuneK


Oh yes, I am hoping it is just that! My mom and oldest DD have had their gall bladders removed--it was outpatient surgery and they were home within hours.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are one brave lady...is cream tea just regular tea with cream in it or is it a chai tea or latte'?
> 
> You are so brave to hold the birds----I don't think I'd be brave enough hold a hawk.


Cream tea is wonderful but I'll let a native explain.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


Mouthwatering.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone!!!!

It is one hot day today in Minnesota...90 degrees F yesterday, today and the next couple of days, I guess. The garden is doing great. The tomato plants are, as dear son says, gi-normous (the words giant and enormous combined). I picked one Poblano pepper (because I knocked it off the vine when weeding - ugh. Lots of little peppers set and lots of teeny-weeny Serrano peppers set...hope I get a good crop this year. These are new varieties for me...Super Steak tomatoes that are supposed to produce BIG fruit, the Poblano and the Serrano peppers. My salsa will have a little more "zing" in it when I can it this fall  

"Kathy the Klutz" (with a capital K) has struck again. My left thumb has been hurting me for about 5 months now, with no real reason why and no relief - no matter what I did. I presented my hurting thumb to my chiropractor and he felt around and said it wasn't out of joint and couldn't feel any reason why it should be hurting - dang. Wellllll...as I was sweeping off the deck the other day, to remove some leaves), one stubborn little leaf wouldn't follow the direction of my broom and got under the wrought iron table/chairs we have on the deck. I reached under, with my left hand, and misjudged getting through the base of the chair with the cross-bars and all and jammed that poor thumb of mine. You should have heard the cracking noise it made. I pulled my hand out quickly and held my breath, waiting for whatever pain to set in, but wouldn't you know it there was nothing - absolutely nothing. No pain at all and I had full range of motion again. I guess whatever I did to my thumb in the first place, I managed to fix on my own so maybe being klutzy isn't so bad after all    I wonder what the chiropractor will say when I tell him about all this. He is a family friend so I'm sure he will just laugh and shake his head. 

I haven't gotten into the raspberry patch to do any weeding yet and the temps/humidity today will keep me out of there again. I have to get up earlier and get out there before the sun makes it to that side of the house, I guess. No fun playing in the dirt when I am all sweaty and itchy! 

We are expecting severe weather today (of course) so I'm hoping there will be no hail to hurt the garden/raspberries. 

I have socks #4 on my needles now and need to finsih them and get back to making baby things for dear niece. I have been lazy and still have to finish those bib overalls and a couple of other things for her too. 

Sam, your recipes sound really good, as always! 

Hope you all have a great day!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaay! Andy Murray!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaaaaaaaay! Andy Murray!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Has he won? It is too early for the news here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has he won? It is too early for the news here!


Yes!!!!!!! First British man (well he is now that he's won - he was often referred to as Scots when he was losing! :lol: ) to win Wimbledon for 77 years . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations to Andy Murray for winning Wimbledon!!!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The garden is doing great. The tomato plants are, as dear son says, gi-normous (the words giant and enormous combined).


Hmm. I wonder if gi-normous is bigger than "huge-mongous" (a word my kids used)? LOL

Yay for fixing your thumb! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Prayers winging your way!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Healing thoughts on their way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> ......... I pulled my hand out quickly and held my breath, waiting for whatever pain to set in, but wouldn't you know it there was nothing - absolutely nothing. No pain at all and I had full range of motion again. I guess whatever I did to my thumb in the first place, I managed to fix on my own so maybe being klutzy isn't so bad after all    I wonder what the chiropractor will say when I tell him about all this. He is a family friend so I'm sure he will just laugh and shake his head.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Who needs a chiropractor when you can sort it yourself! :lol: Thought of hanging out your shingle? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL



jknappva said:


> LOL!! I've heard some people say their eye drs. will still tell them their cataracts need to 'cure'!! Whatever that is...perhaps getting larger/? I though I needed my glasses prescription 'upped' since I was having problems reading a street map and my cross-stitch charts. I was told the problem was the start of cataract and I had the surgery within a month and 6 weeks later the other eye. Best thing that could have happened! I would not have been able to do ANYTHING without my glasses before the surgery...never could wear contacts.
> JUneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Sent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Loved Galveston Island! And the Kemah boardwalk!
> JuneK


Kemah is a blast, love to go shopping there, especially the Christmas store that's open all year round.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL


I had to wear glasses for closeup work - all my life. I had cataract surgery last summer and can read now without them. For fine print I have a pair with very slight magnification, but i don't wear them except when my eyes are really tired. Huge difference for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got back from walking over to DStepmothers to take care of her dogs (she's working a 12-16hr shift today) and do a little laundry, started hauling her kitchen out to the garage as they are supposed to start renovations soon, well demo anyway. lol...it's a tad warmish out there, off to get something to drink and eat, then get this house in some kind of order, want to do some sewing also. May as well take advantage of the time at home alone, DH is on his way to Kansas City, KS for an overnight run. 
See you all in a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right - I forgot - you are in winter now.

sam



darowil said:


> try winter. And no idea at this point.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if gi-normous is bigger than "huge-mongous" (a word my kids used)? LOL
> 
> Yay for fixing your thumb! :thumbup:


Hahaha, Sorlenna...we will have to ask our kids about the size order of their terms


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > ......... I pulled my hand out quickly and held my breath, waiting for whatever pain to set in, but wouldn't you know it there was nothing - absolutely nothing. No pain at all and I had full range of motion again. I guess whatever I did to my thumb in the first place, I managed to fix on my own so maybe being klutzy isn't so bad after all    I wonder what the chiropractor will say when I tell him about all this. He is a family friend so I'm sure he will just laugh and shake his head.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL


I just had my eyes checked and was told that I was just beginning to develop cataracts too. I asked what is to be done and I was told nothing right now. I'm of the mind that I'd rather fix things sooner than later so was kind of shocked by that...this is a reputable eye doctor in my area too - hmmmmmm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I just had my eyes checked and was told that I was just beginning to develop cataracts too. I asked what is to be done and I was told nothing right now. I'm of the mind that I'd rather fix things sooner than later so was kind of shocked by that...this is a reputable eye doctor in my area too - hmmmmmm.


I had to wait nearly two years as mine weren't 'ripe' or ready to be removed and replaced. I think that is quite normal. You will find that as time goes by your symptoms get a bit more definite. I
understand that the old lens hardens -- to a certain point before it can be replaced.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL


I think it's so foolish for the drs to wait when you're having intense vision problems. I also was wearing tri-focals before the surgery. And I've heard of some people having recent surgeries that have so many issues...can't do this, can't do that for a certain length of time after surgery. I only had to put drops in my eyes. After the surgery, my sister and I went out for breakfast! Easiest surgery I've ever had and as much as I've had, probably close to an expert!!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had to wait nearly two years as mine weren't 'ripe' or ready to be removed and replaced. I think that is quite normal. You will find that as time goes by your symptoms get a bit more definite. I
> understand that the old lens hardens -- to a certain point before it can be replaced.


Thank you! Good information to know. My mom had them but was afraid to have the surgery so never did. She used to make beautiful knit/crochet things. I just think her quality of life would have been so much better, toward the end, if she would have gone ahead with the surgery. So hard to know how hard to push and when to back off. She was very definite that she did not want to have them fixed...makes me sad to think of her that way


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I was busyworkerbee - it was past my bed time anyway. lol

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, I'd say you are one of the only ones up in your part of the world. Clock says it is about 2.30am there. Here, in sunny Brisbane, is it about 4.20pm and not everyone who is down under is on.
> heather


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had to wait nearly two years as mine weren't 'ripe' or ready to be removed and replaced. I think that is quite normal. You will find that as time goes by your symptoms get a bit more definite. I
> understand that the old lens hardens -- to a certain point before it can be replaced.


Thank goodness, my dr never mentioned waiting for mine to 
'ripen' or my vision to get worse. The surgery was scheduled as soon as the specialist had an opening!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and just think - it will be warm by then.

sam



darowil said:


> And Sam thought he was alone Heather, Valerie and me are all here.
> 
> Valerie I will be Sydney early January. Taking Maryanne to a day of the Sydney cricket test for her Christmas present and we will spend a bit of extra time there- if you happened to be heading that way around then. And Julie if you are there would love to catch up too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flower purplefi - and a peaceful budda - he makes me want to just be quiet and listen to the sounds around me.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifuly war and sunny Surrey. The temperature is well over 20 and it's just gone 9.30. Today is going to be up to 30. I shan't mind, but it's the Wimbledon Men's Finals today, don't think I fancy playing tennis is the heat. Come to think of it, I don't fancy playing tennis! Much rather sit and knit.
> 
> Ho[pe everyone is having a good week end and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's a few photos.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear that Gage is feeling up to being a 'dude' - your blanket is wonderful I love the colors and you're right it is so different - it really will catch people's eye - nice job!


gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I think I just need to curl up in a padded room with a book, not sure even knitting needles and crochet hooks are safe at this point. Dropped a glass on my foot, it shattered, foot okay, not even a bruise, a little sore, but it went away quick, just dropped a fork, pointy end down onto the same foot, it hurts. poked a hole even, no blood so I think it'll be fine, but darn, I need my poor foot, it does a lot of work. and with no bubble wrap to wrap it in... 
Oh well. Melagel, to the rescue.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Update on DD#1's convalescence. She is doing disgustingly well! Can even walk a bit w/o her crutches. Can't lift the leg of course, those muscles are attached to the knee cap. She's using a tension band to loop around her foot, and can then lift it herself. Very ingenious. We've had an on-going game of Rummy for oh, maybe seven years, and I just found the score sheet (she invariably wins). I took the sheet and a deck of cards to her house on Friday, thought it might be a nice change from her computer games. We played for a couple of hours, and I won almost every hand! Of course, I made her take some pain meds before we started. Do you think that was cheating? LOL

Regarding Shakespeare: Years ago, my mother and I took a trip to the British Isles. We took a day trip on a chartered bus to Stratford upon Avon. The play we were to see was "King John" which didn't interest either of us, although we both loved Shakespeare, so we had planned to duck out and just wander about the town. Unfortunately, this tour was full of very rude American teenagers on a class trip. The tour guide was rather taken aback by them and attached himself to us, so we couldn't get out of seeing the play. The man he was like a limpet! Turned out to be one of the best plays I have ever seen! Even the teens were mesmerized!

KNIT-A-PALOOZA, BABY!

Love you all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Crows are very social and fearless - you will probably have great fun watching their antics. We soaked dry dog food in a bit of water and put it out in a tin - all of the birds in our yard just love it.... we have doves, grackles, threshers, quail and finches and sparrows of course - with the occasional starling and my ever present hummers........


PurpleFi said:


> That's brilliant. I have a family of crows in the garden and they are getting more used to people. I just sit there and they get quite close. The falconary man says they can become quite tame. I already have a robin that will come to take food from my hand and sits besides me when I do a bit of gardening.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I adore crows and ravens. They are very smart, and they remember faces. So once you are familiar, and kind, they get braver about coming close. But--if you do something nasty to them--they remember that too and will give you Holy H*** every time they see you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love that - I wish I had a pair to look over me.


Sorlenna said:


> And I feel very blessed to have a raven in the yard. They tend to avoid the city, so to see one here is quite something. We see them all the time in the country, of course--there are always at least two when DD is with us. They seem to be her guardians.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank goodness, my dr never mentioned waiting for mine to
> 'ripen' or my vision to get worse. The surgery was scheduled as soon as the specialist had an opening!
> JuneK


My husband got his right away with the same specialist. I asked him why I had to wait. He said Pat's lenses hardened quickly and were very normal. Mine were very not nearly ready when I started having slight fuzzyness. We are both very happy with the results and I am noticing a huge difference. I am not blurry any more nor do my eyes get as tired. Each month that goes by I use the magnified glasses less and less. I guess each of us are different. We have been going to the same opthamologist for 20 years and are very pleased with his care.

I did have some problems with the shape of my lenses and they did mean it took mine longer to heal. Pat was able to drive 2 days later and his vision really improved. It took me much longer than that with exactly the same doctor. I guess each of us are different. I wish all those who are 'growing cataracts' a successful outcome.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's wonderful Pup - and I love that they are featuring you in the mag - you will be such an inspiration!!!


Pup lover said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie for compliments on picture, very rarely do I like a picture of myself. Our local hospital produces a small magazine acouple times a year and they are doing an issue in the fall on gastrointestinal issues and I am one of the patients featured in the story. Their photographer took over a 100 pictures of DH and I for the story and sent us a dvd with all if them on it cause I made the comment that we rarely had our picture taken together. So now we have lots n lots of pictures of us walking in the park together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes!!!!!!! First British man (well he is now that he's won - he was often referred to as Scots when he was losing! :lol: ) to win Wimbledon for 77 years . :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news! Go the Scots!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always thought all brits drank tea purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for posting the photo - it looked just like that except I don't drink tea so had a strong black coffee :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I wonder if gi-normous is bigger than "huge-mongous" (a word my kids used)? LOL
> 
> Yay for fixing your thumb! :thumbup:


I know that one as 'hu-mungus'


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's use them or loose them and I think they would be sorry if they lost them. I remember dave talking about all the shops he went to - I think it would be delightful to be able to fun in and out of shops to do ones shopping.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that information. Our group has 160 members and is one of the largest in the UK. We are not political as such, but each year there is something that the WI try and promote and this years topic is to try to get more people using their local shops. It's going to be a hard one as there is so much readily available on line.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooooh - ouch.

sam

but it is probably true.



KateB said:


> Isn't amazing how men can't do a job by themselves! My DH always ends up shouting, "Could you give me a wee hand..?" and then of course I 'don't do it right' and it ends up in a row......men!! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful picture --- I think I'll bake myself some biscuits and have them with orange marmalade and some orange picot tea with cream...thanks for the suggestion



Silverowl said:


> Here is a picture of a cream tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like scarlett o'hara..

sam



KateB said:


> Seemingly the average waist size for a teenage girl is 33" and if Barbie's waist was life-size it would be 18"!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are just so warm and comfortable in your hands - the yarn just slips along with a whisper.

sam



jknappva said:


> I have quite a few needles...dpns and circular that I've bought over the last couple of years...seems like I never had the size I needed and since A.C. Moore is only a couple of miles away, I bought the separate ones as I needed them. But it is nice to have more than one of a size since I always have several WIP going.
> But I know from what everyone has said, the Harmonys will be my favorite!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a feast caren - did you do the lovely cake? it that the ocean or lake - looks a little rough out there.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes june - I am always ready for unusual and funny news - the seattle pi used to have a column dedicated to that kind of news. loved it.

sam



jknappva said:


> But isn't that always the way, Sam? And I saw on the news one day last week, a survey on women's shoes that men don't like!!
> But at least, that was refreshing since everything every day on every news channel is the Zimmerman trial and/or the NSA leaker and where he's going. So I'm more than glad for a little levity!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.

sam



KateB said:


> Barbie's butt size might make a difference to the size of Cindi's furniture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I did finish the circular blanket yesterday, have one more place to look for the pattern. Will send it soon.

Gage and I are going to hang out on the couch again today and watch a Harry Potter dvd, Greg and Gage had their "dude" time this morning. Now it's time for Mommy time.   

Check in later on.

Have a great day every one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - my favorite piece.

sam

actually I like the ones with chocolate and carmel covered with chocolate.



5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday wishes going out to Rookie! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The tennis match has just come on the TV here...and I already know the outome! I am not much for following it, but happy for Murray and the UK!

I have just found an error in the chart...so now I am doubting everything. :shock: Another proofreading, and away I go...!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam


Hee hee hee, enquiring minds want to know. ;-)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rookie! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say four to five hours depending if she has any layovers.

sam

my trip to seattle usually takes six to eight hours because of the layovers. but then to put it into perspective - just how far did the wagon trains get in eight hours.



KateB said:


> How long does that journey take, June? Over here if you want to stay within the UK, you can't fly for much more than 2 hours! (If you get what I mean? :roll: )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would say four to five hours depending if she has any layovers.
> 
> sam
> 
> my trip to seattle usually takes six to eight hours because of the layovers.


I think DD's trip was about 8 hours--with about an hour and a half between flights. It's about 1250 miles driving from here to there--not sure how many "air miles."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would love to have him - we have a selection of golf courses to choose from.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I tried, he has no vacation time this being his first year actually employed by Cat. He had one weeks vacation and he used that when I had my surgery. Next year though, he loves to golf.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's actually the previous one - Knitting Circles around Socks and I have the second book (your version) also -- I love the way she does the Kitchener stitch (p. 13 in your version). I used the technique on the my first ever sock....see attached.

Yea - first sock done! It's not perfect, but I can say I learned a lot and that I think I can make the second to match without too much trouble!



darowil said:


> Is that Knitting More Cirlcles around Socks? I discovered it among my books. So I can learn to do them from this and then work out a pattern (or find one online) for next years workshop on two socks on two circulars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are getting rain - again - in the last two or so weeks there has not been a day when we have not gotten measurable rain. lots of thunder and lightening. one flash and clap of thunder seemed like it was in the front yard - I even jumped - hickory is laying in bed on my pillow watching me. she doesn't seem too upset. if fact she is asleep.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We did river rafting somewhere out of Jackson Hole, WY when the kids were all in H.S. It was a blast and really quite fast----our raft mates were all from Australia and our kids got the biggest kick out of talking with them.



patocenizo said:


> River rafting is awesome, Sam specially in the Colorado River where we were. The Teton's were just outstanding...we do live in God's country I can't say enough about the beauty around us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are laughing now but did you laugh then?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> At the lodge in CO, the owner's husband (an engineer) decided that he would "help" me with some plumbing issues. I had no idea he had done this, well long story short..he left for Saudi Arabia and I had need of Noah's Ark in the room he worked in :shock: Our guest took a shower, then shaved, he came out shouting "flood, flood" I ran in and water was spurting out of every faucet and pipe.. he had put so much glue on the pipes that they sealed up completely. The water pipes going in had burst and that caused pipes to burst in 2 other rooms. Needless to say, I had one heck of a mess to redo, Mr Fix-It he wasn't.. ROFL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is vey good news!



gagesmom said:


> Got Gage off the couch and to bed tonight. Was a bit painful but he is comfortable and asleep for the last 45 minutes or so.
> 
> Have to work tomorrow but will check in after work.
> 
> Night all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Saying prayers for all of you.



Patches39 said:


> WOW, thank God for mercy, take a deep breath in and let it out. All is well anyhow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy racing to your dad nonstop sorlenna - I sympathize - I've been there.

sam



 Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had four half inch incisions for my gall bladder removal - however - some complications kept me in the hospital six more days.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, I am hoping it is just that! My mom and oldest DD have had their gall bladders removed--it was outpatient surgery and they were home within hours.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have also had my gallbladder removed and have the same type of incisions as Sam has.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jolly good show!

sam



KateB said:


> Yes!!!!!!! First British man (well he is now that he's won - he was often referred to as Scots when he was losing! :lol: ) to win Wimbledon for 77 years . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've thought about getting my cataracts done - hopefully it will help my eye focus better.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I'm having a lovely day....doing only what I want to do when I want to do it....I finished my first sock ever so have a great sense of accomplishment. I cleaned out a closet and will soon take a nap. We have plenty of leftovers for eating so now real meals...just grazing.



jheiens said:


> Happy birthday (officially), Rookie. Best wishes for a really wonderful one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Julie - I'm having a very delightful day!


Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are an accident waiting to happen poledra - shipping bubble wrap overnight delivery.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I just need to curl up in a padded room with a book, not sure even knitting needles and crochet hooks are safe at this point. Dropped a glass on my foot, it shattered, foot okay, not even a bruise, a little sore, but it went away quick, just dropped a fork, pointy end down onto the same foot, it hurts. poked a hole even, no blood so I think it'll be fine, but darn, I need my poor foot, it does a lot of work. and with no bubble wrap to wrap it in...
> Oh well. Melagel, to the rescue.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I'm having a lovely day....doing only what I want to do when I want to do it....I finished my first sock ever so have a great sense of accomplishment. I cleaned out a closet and will soon take a nap. We have plenty of leftovers for eating so now real meals...just grazing.


That sounds like a great way to spend your birthday. Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday rookie - glad you are having a day to do what you want - that is what birthdays are for. 

the sock looks great.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wanted to get there, but something else always came up -- seeing a play while there is definitely on the next trip's agenda. My brother's flat was in the location of the original Globe Theater as indicated in the paved bricks...


NanaCaren said:


> It is mainly a gift shop or the area we were in. It started raining and the the wind had picked up. Some very nice things in there all pertaining to Shakespeare. I have quite a few that like Shakespeare so was a perfect place to duck in out of the weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Julie - I'm having a very delightful day!


so glad to hear that, Rookie- birthdays should be special to my way of thinking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great cake.....she should be on a competition show!!



NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Patches...


Patches39 said:


> Ditto,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wanted to get there, but something else always came up -- seeing a play while there is definitely on the next trip's agenda. My brother's flat was in the location of the original Globe Theater as indicated in the paved bricks...


It is great how history is preserved in Britain- usually the emphasis here is 'modernisation'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.....that's okay, I give the fudge ones away so you may have all of them and I'll try to find the caramel ones!! I bought myself some coconut and chocolate candy....no one else likes coconut so I don't have to share!



5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday wishes going out to Rookie! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to look up for that posting...I'm very intrigued.



KateB said:


> We'd better explain it was a topic in the Digest about what your final number in your phone made you, something like 1=amazing, 2=rude, etc. However come to think of it, if the cap fits......?!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much...I'm looking forward to meeting you in person...I think I'll start putting things aside for our trip out to Sam's.



Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful Zoe... will add my Happy Birthday wishes along with yours!! Have a fantastic day Rookie!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much....hope you're having a great day also.



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it's great!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be great to have him along with us next year.


Pup lover said:


> I tried, he has no vacation time this being his first year actually employed by Cat. He had one weeks vacation and he used that when I had my surgery. Next year though, he loves to golf.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I always thought all brits drank tea purplefi.
> 
> sam


The English, I believe, drink more coffee than the French.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's beautiful....I love your work!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes....it's everything I want it to be!



Designer1234 said:


> *H a p p y B i r t h d a y, R o o k i e* !!
> 
> I hope your day is full of joy, lots of good food and family and friends .
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday wishes going out to Rookie! Zoe


So cute, lol lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Crows are very social and fearless - you will probably have great fun watching their antics. We soaked dry dog food in a bit of water and put it out in a tin - all of the birds in our yard just love it.... we have doves, grackles, threshers, quail and finches and sparrows of course - with the occasional starling and my ever present hummers........


That sounds good. We have about 25 different species of bird visiting our garden throughout the year. This morning I had to rescue a baby robin who had flown into the conservatory. He sat quite happily on my hand before he flew back to mum.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a warm Surrey. Spent the afternoon watching the tennis. Well done Andy. I have had to have a couple of glasses of wine to calm my nerves, but I did manage to embroider a butterfly while I watched the tennis. The temperature on court rose to 40 degrees.

Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being said.....hope the Drs. can figure it out quickly and get it fixed.



Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I cannot believe that it has just taken over an hour to catch up on the TP posts! 

So, to get the priorities sorted:

Happy Birthday, Rookie!

Best Wishes, Gage. I hope you will feel much better soon.

It was a shock to hear the news from Quebec this morning. I have not had time to check the news since 8.00am, but I hope there has not been a terrible loss of life. Canada does seem to be having more than its share of bad news right now.

We have had a good day. The sun shone, which always makes life feel better. One son-in-law had a ticket for Wimbledon (not Centre Court, but at least he was close) and another son-in-law is a big tennis fan, so we had a family barbecue for those who were available. I promised them that I had a bottle of Champagne in the fridge in the unlikely event of a Murray victory, but I hardly expected that I would actually have to produce it! Still, with three generations present, none of whom had ever seen a British winner of the Men's Finals at Wimbledon in their lifetime, it did not seem too extravagant a gesture! I am not a great tennis fan, but this was a moment to remember.

I must try to get an early night. We have two grandchildren arriving about 7.00 tomorrow morning, while their parents take their younger brother to hospital for his op. Then, I have to go off about 7.30 to pick up their little cousin, who will be spending the day with me. Meanwhile, my husband will take the two older ones to school, before heading off to work. It is as well we both have some project planning experience! The rest of the day will just have to develop as it will, depending upon how everything goes at the hospital and elsewhere, but at least the early part has been micromanaged!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I bet the house does seem empty after 12 days of having a full house! We won't be going to church again today.. this rain and high humidity is kicking mine and mom's hips and knees big time :thumbdown:


Better to stay in, breathing is bad. Here and soo hot, no rain, just hot.home now to stay. :-D will be knitting soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Better to stay in, breathing is bad. Here and soo hot, no rain, just hot.home now to stay. :-D will be knitting soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am at 61F with showers- I am wearing my padded jacket yet again- but you have to expect that in winter!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I love river rafting.. not sure these hips could take it now though, LOL.. but not too many years ago I was kayaking and river rafting as much as I could get time off to do!! Entered a few competitions in Durango,CO never placed close to the top, but had a blast and learned a lot.. the highest I ever got was 8th place out of 30.. so not bad really :thumbup:


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am at 61F with showers- I am wearing my padded jacket yet again- but you have to expect that in winter!


It is 9.30 pm here, not yet dark and the temperature is still very warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my later edit after seeing more clarification----I had some clotted cream with fresh strawberry swirled in it when we were in London and loved it. I know my biscuits and tea with cream won't be an authentic Cream Tea, but it's the closest I think I can get here in Chicago.



RookieRetiree said:


> What a beautiful picture --- I think I'll bake myself some biscuits and have them with orange marmalade and some orange picot tea with cream...thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *H a p p y B i r t h d a y, R o o k i e* !!
> 
> I hope your day is full of joy, lots of good food and family and friends .
> 
> ...


Beautiful, looks so cool, need to be there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You too....a movie date sounds wonderful.



gagesmom said:


> I did finish the circular blanket yesterday, have one more place to look for the pattern. Will send it soon.
> 
> Gage and I are going to hang out on the couch again today and watch a Harry Potter dvd, Greg and Gage had their "dude" time this morning. Now it's time for Mommy time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's my later edit after seeing more clarification----I had some clotted cream with fresh strawberry swirled in it when we were in London and loved it. I know my biscuits and tea with cream won't be an authentic Cream Tea, but it's the closest I think I can get here in Chicago.


Am I right in thinking that what you call a 'biscuit' is what I call a 'scone'? A mix of flour, baking powder, and a little butter, and milk to mix to a soft dough. shaped and baked in a hot oven?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....it sure is a big one....I think I'll have to cut the pattern in 1/2 to make myself a pair.



thewren said:


> happy birthday rookie - glad you are having a day to do what you want - that is what birthdays are for.
> 
> the sock looks great.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> This is just such a horrible season of tragedies, floods, tornado's, fires, drought.. just tears at my heart for all those affected, the loss of life, loss of homes and the work places.. just offering up prayers as that is all I know to do for now.


I stand in agreement with you. My heart is soooo heavy,just when you think things are getting better.........


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The English, I believe, drink more coffee than the French.


I don't drink tea at all. I am not very keen on 'Cream Teas' either, I am sorry to say. The scones and jam are fine, but adding cream to that is just OTT for me. But then, I don't much care for cream cakes either. Sorry, I'm just odd!

I do remember going on a school exchange visit to France when I was about 14. The family I stayed with had made a point of buying some tea bags (which at that point were virtually unknown in the UK, but available in France) and were a little disappointed when I arrived to learn that I didn't actually drink the stuff. I think my enthusiasm for coffee soon made up for my failure to live up to national stereotype!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam


Lol :shock: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much....sounds like you and and your DH are good "tag team" grandparents....DH and I do that quite often. Hope the operation goes well and that all your best laid plans turn out.



Kathleendoris said:


> I cannot believe that it has just taken over an hour to catch up on the TP posts!
> 
> So, to get the priorities sorted:
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I have no problem with knitting on dpns since the first thing I was taught was socks on dpns. But the magic loop and multiple circulars....oh,just kill me now!!!! LOL!
> JuneK


LoL LOL :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't drink tea at all. I am not very keen on 'Cream Teas' either, I am sorry to say. The scones and jam are fine, but adding cream to that is just OTT for me. But then, I don't much care for cream cakes either. Sorry, I'm just odd!
> 
> I do remember going on a school exchange visit to France when I was about 14. The family I stayed with had made a point of buying some tea bags (which at that point were virtually unknown in the UK, but available in France) and were a little disappointed when I arrived to learn that I didn't actually drink the stuff. I think my enthusiasm for coffee soon made up for my failure to live up to national stereotype!


The only way I can eat a cream tea is to not have any lunch before hand. Have it very rarely as dairy stuff does not agree with me, but once in a while :thumbup: I just love my coffee, the stronger and blacker the better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that's right although I think of scones as having fruit in them....not necessarily so with biscuits....here's my SIL's biscuit recipe---she's a great cook!



Lurker 2 said:


> Am I right in thinking that what you call a 'biscuit' is what I call a 'scone'? A mix of flour, baking powder, and a little butter, and milk to mix to a soft dough. shaped and baked in a hot oven?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd say your guess on biscuits is close, Julie--I have made scones and they are quite similar.

Thanks for all the good thoughts about Daddy. No news yet and wondering if there will be today, as it's nearly 4 p.m. there and of course still the weekend. I do keep in mind that no news isn't a bad thing--if anything serious happened, I would be notified right away. 

I found a few more errors in the chart, but I *think* I have it sorted now. Lordy, I hope so! This thing is giving me fits. LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Prayers going up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment on PurpleFi's beautiful pictures of the flowers, etc. Just gorgeous. Never seen those flowers in person, only on the packet of seeds. These look amazing.
> 
> Okay, I HAVE to get some things done today; have been procrastinating terribly. LOL I'm getting offline for awhile, get dressed (yep, still in pjs) and get busy. At least that is the plan. LOL I'll be back later I'm sure.
> Hug and wonderful wishes begin sent to all.


Accepted and right back at you


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are getting rain - again - in the last two or so weeks there has not been a day when we have not gotten measurable rain. lots of thunder and lightening. one flash and clap of thunder seemed like it was in the front yard - I even jumped - hickory is laying in bed on my pillow watching me. she doesn't seem too upset. if fact she is asleep.
> 
> sam


We are about due for some rain, been over a week now. Not drought by any means but the garden could use it. Moms peach tree is so filled she has had to pick them in order to keep the branchs from breaking. she has clusters of 8 - 9 peaches looks more like grapes hanging. Hopefully they survive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm getting ready to head off for my afternoon nap....may put the Chicago Cubs game on to listen to while I drift off..just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday wishes...it has been a special day thanks to all the special people in my life including my family and my KTP family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting ready to head off for my afternoon nap....may put the Chicago Cubs game on to listen to while I drift off..just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday wishe...it has been a special day thanks to all the special people in my life including my family and my KTP family.


Have a good nap. I'll be off to bed soon. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that's right although I think of scones as having fruit in them....not necessarily so with biscuits....here's my SIL's biscuit recipe---she's a great cook!


i use a little less shortening- sometimes cheese only in mine- personally prefer savoury- Fale loves them with nutmeg, which he happily grates for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd say your guess on biscuits is close, Julie--I have made scones and they are quite similar.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts about Daddy. No news yet and wondering if there will be today, as it's nearly 4 p.m. there and of course still the weekend. I do keep in mind that no news isn't a bad thing--if anything serious happened, I would be notified right away.
> 
> I found a few more errors in the chart, but I *think* I have it sorted now. Lordy, I hope so! This thing is giving me fits. LOL


I have promised to work out the pattern for my Accidental Star shawl- so I will be joining you in the headaches it causes- fortunately for that one there are no charts- the only charts I am used to are colour charts.
I do hope all goes well for your Daddy. I guess I was lucky to have mine around till he was nearly 92- not long and it will be 3 years since he died. He promised he would ask St Peter to let him make a phone call- but I guess I am hard of hearing! He also used to joke about all the tools he was going to take with him- I have a few of those- miss my Daddy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My husband got his right away with the same specialist. I asked him why I had to wait. He said Pat's lenses hardened quickly and were very normal. Mine were very not nearly ready when I started having slight fuzzyness. We are both very happy with the results and I am noticing a huge difference. I am not blurry any more nor do my eyes get as tired. Each month that goes by I use the magnified glasses less and less. I guess each of us are different. We have been going to the same opthamologist for 20 years and are very pleased with his care.
> 
> I did have some problems with the shape of my lenses and they did mean it took mine longer to heal. Pat was able to drive 2 days later and his vision really improved. It took me much longer than that with exactly the same doctor. I guess each of us are different. I wish all those who are 'growing cataracts' a successful outcome.


Thanks, getting all the info. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What festive pictures! thank you for sharing them Caren.


Thank you was a great day lots of fun but tiring for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Healing thoughts as energy being sent. What a lovely photo of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the heavy rain storm dumped an inch of rain on us. certainly won't need to water anything for a while.

it is still sprinkling. I just called Heidi to tell her there were "three children" outside playing baseball in the rain. the grass is wet - I just watched gary measure his length as he ran with the ball. they had been watching the tigers game and could hardly wait for it to be over so they could go out and play ball. I tell you - he is one in a million - he is having as much fun as the boys - maybe even more.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So is a cream tea just a tea with cream in it? My grandparents were Welsh and that is the only way I ever drink hot tea since that was how mom and all aunts drank it that way.


No. A cream tea is scones with strawberry jam and clotted cream. You can have your tea any way you like. No milk, cream, or lemon in mine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart thinking rookie - I get all the black gum drops and jelly beans.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....that's okay, I give the fudge ones away so you may have all of them and I'll try to find the caramel ones!! I bought myself some coconut and chocolate candy....no one else likes coconut so I don't have to share!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny - wonder if there is a starbucks in London.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The English, I believe, drink more coffee than the French.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

starting the healing energy early in the hopes of a quick recovery.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I cannot believe that it has just taken over an hour to catch up on the TP posts!
> 
> So, to get the priorities sorted:
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> This just amazes me.. I have trouble with one sock on dpn's cannot get the hang of the magic loop... now two at a time with multiple circulars???? Hanging my head, just not coordinated enough to handle this.. ROFL..


You and me both. I'd end up is such a tangle it would be rediculous, that is if I didn't loose a needle in the process. Me, I can magic loop so lucky there.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

In Bloomington ISUone of the colleges down there performs 3 or 4 of Shakespeare's plays each year. Mom and i usually go to at least one. The best one they have done is a comedy compilation of all of his plays playsin one. It is hilarious and fabulously done. They have had such great feedback from it that they have done it a couple of years now.

Got beans picked and 12 bags frozen. Will be picking again, by the,end of the week. Got 3 more yellow squash zuchini are growing much slower for some reason. Lots of tomatoes on and lots of flowers need the heat to turn them, our nights have actually beena little cool. My boston ferns are not liking the cooler nights on the porch.

Ive started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Have Gwens lists printed off so I can refer easily. You have put a lot of work into our get together Gwenie, thank you so much. I know we are all looking forward to meeting and having fun together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you purple fi - love my coffee hot, strong and black. although I do get a hankering for a latte every so often (four shots of espresso to a short cup) - they are fairly expensive so I don't do it very often.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The only way I can eat a cream tea is to not have any lunch before hand. Have it very rarely as dairy stuff does not agree with me, but once in a while :thumbup: I just love my coffee, the stronger and blacker the better.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am at 61F with showers- I am wearing my padded jacket yet again- but you have to expect that in winter!


Send some to me,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I just need to curl up in a padded room with a book, not sure even knitting needles and crochet hooks are safe at this point. Dropped a glass on my foot, it shattered, foot okay, not even a bruise, a little sore, but it went away quick, just dropped a fork, pointy end down onto the same foot, it hurts. poked a hole even, no blood so I think it'll be fine, but darn, I need my poor foot, it does a lot of work. and with no bubble wrap to wrap it in...
> Oh well. Melagel, to the rescue.


Quick, these things come in threes - go drop something else (well away from your poor foot! :roll: ) and get it over with! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I always thought all brits drank tea purplefi.
> 
> sam


I don't drink tea either, only coffee.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam


 :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Send some to me,


Pity we can't do that- I know Sorlenna could make use of our rain!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> You and me both. I'd end up is such a tangle it would be rediculous, that is if I didn't loose a needle in the process. Me, I can magic loop so lucky there.


I really like magic loop, it's good to my hands, DPNs are hard on my hands, but that was how I learned to do socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a photo from the Kaikoura Whale Watch - a whale at sea: photo credits to Beckie Croft.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think DD's trip was about 8 hours--with about an hour and a half between flights. It's about 1250 miles driving from here to there--not sure how many "air miles."


Wow, I find it had to imagine your country being so big. It was brought home to me once when a workmate was relocating to Boca Raton (sp?) with her DH's work. Her sister lived near New York and I said that it would be good that she would be nearer to her sister. She then informed me that she was actually closer in mileage to her sister in Scotland than in Boca Raton!
Most I've ever flown in one go was Glasgow to Orlando and that was about 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you purple fi - love my coffee hot, strong and black. although I do get a hankering for a latte every so often (for shot of espresso to a short cup) - they are fairly expensive so I don't do it very often.
> 
> sam


Yes, coffee strong and black, fresh brewed, perfect start of the day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's actually the previous one - Knitting Circles around Socks and I have the second book (your version) also -- I love the way she does the Kitchener stitch (p. 13 in your version). I used the technique on the my first ever sock....see attached.
> 
> Yea - first sock done! It's not perfect, but I can say I learned a lot and that I think I can make the second to match without too much trouble!


Great job, love the colours too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> smart thinking rookie - I get all the black gum drops and jelly beans.
> 
> sam


And you can have my share of those also, yucky!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a feast caren - did you do the lovely cake? it that the ocean or lake - looks a little rough out there.
> 
> sam


We are still eating left overs today. My sister brought some over here and the 7 grandsons that live near me were here. Elishia made the cake another of her creations. The water is a small bay off of Lake Ontario. At night during the 4th of July week you can see fireworks all around the bay. Lovely to see and listen too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look up for that posting...I'm very intrigued.


It's in the Digest for July 5th, in General Chit Chat, called "Try it" by scottishlass.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great cake.....she should be on a competition show!!


Happy Birthday!!!! 
I think so too but she gets nervous so won't do them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> Thanks so much...I'm looking forward to meeting you in person...I think I'll start putting things aside for our trip out to Sam's.


I am so jealous :hunf: :hunf: ! You lot that are going to the Knitapalooza have to take lots of photos. :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar sorlenna - always good to see you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'd say your guess on biscuits is close, Julie--I have made scones and they are quite similar.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts about Daddy. No news yet and wondering if there will be today, as it's nearly 4 p.m. there and of course still the weekend. I do keep in mind that no news isn't a bad thing--if anything serious happened, I would be notified right away.
> 
> I found a few more errors in the chart, but I *think* I have it sorted now. Lordy, I hope so! This thing is giving me fits. LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Prayers and peaceful calming thoughts for Charlotte, hubby, pontuf and the people treating her.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Prayers on their way right now, Julie. Our dear Pontuf. All very distressing.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Prayers on their way right now, Julie. Our dear Pontuf. All very distressing.


The same coming from me. Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is 9.30 pm here, not yet dark and the temperature is still very warm.


Oh I do hope it cooks down for you a little to make the night temperatures bearable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny - wonder if there is a starbucks in London.
> 
> sam


Probably about 4 or 5 Sam! They're all over the country.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - if you come straight up i69 and then get on us24 going east that will bring you within three miles of where I live. the third defiance exit will be the main drag and that is where the motels are.

turn left - at the second light turn left and there they are.

sam

how far is Bloomington from indy?



Pup lover said:


> In Bloomington ISUone of the colleges down there performs 3 or 4 of Shakespeare's plays each year. Mom and i usually go to at least one. The best one they have done is a comedy compilation of all of his plays playsin one. It is hilarious and fabulously done. They have had such great feedback from it that they have done it a couple of years now.
> 
> Got beans picked and 12 bags frozen. Will be picking again, by the,end of the week. Got 3 more yellow squash zuchini are growing much slower for some reason. Lots of tomatoes on and lots of flowers need the heat to turn them, our nights have actually beena little cool. My boston ferns are not liking the cooler nights on the porch.
> 
> Ive started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Have Gwens lists printed off so I can refer easily. You have put a lot of work into our get together Gwenie, thank you so much. I know we are all looking forward to meeting and having fun together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's my later edit after seeing more clarification----I had some clotted cream with fresh strawberry swirled in it when we were in London and loved it. I know my biscuits and tea with cream won't be an authentic Cream Tea, but it's the closest I think I can get here in Chicago.


Jamie tasted clotted cream with strawberries and wasn't sure about it. I don' t know how she didn't love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo from the Kaikoura Whale Watch - a whale at sea: photo credits to Beckie Croft.


Wonderful picture, Julie! We went whale watching when we were touring around near Boston and it was marvellous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful myfanwy - they are wonderful animals.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a photo from the Kaikoura Whale Watch - a whale at sea: photo credits to Beckie Croft.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Poor Charlotte! Hope it turns out to be something minor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you enjoy your stay in florida kate?

sam



KateB said:


> Wow, I find it had to imagine your country being so big. It was brought home to me once when a workmate was relocating to Boca Raton (sp?) with her DH's work. Her sister lived near New York and I said that it would be good that she would be nearer to her sister. She then informed me that she was actually closer in mileage to her sister in Scotland than in Boca Raton!
> Most I've ever flown in one go was Glasgow to Orlando and that was about 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The only way I can eat a cream tea is to not have any lunch before hand. Have it very rarely as dairy stuff does not agree with me, but once in a while :thumbup: I just love my coffee, the stronger and blacker the better.


I agree coffee should be black and strong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the avatar sorlenna - always good to see you.
> 
> sam


Hear! Hear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming her way.

sam

do let us know if you hear anything else please.



Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in seattle where they are based there is practically one on every street corner - certainly one in every block downtown.

sam



KateB said:


> Probably about 4 or 5 Sam! They're all over the country.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you enjoy your stay in florida kate?
> 
> sam


We did Sam. We've been twice, once with both boys about 18 years ago and a second time with just the younger son a few years later. I just loved all the parks! Might get back in a few years with Luke!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to dress him in his kilt.

sam



KateB said:


> We did Sam. We've been twice, once with both boys about 18 years ago and a second time with just the younger son a few years later. I just loved all the parks! Might get back in a few years with Luke!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:



> too funny - wonder if there is a starbucks in London.
> 
> sam


Yes there is, plenty of them not that I went into them as have never liked their coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Healing energies being sent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Off to bed now as it's 11.20pm here. See you tomorrow -goodnight all!.....Please don't talk another 12 pages like you did last night! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are still eating left overs today. My sister brought some over here and the 7 grandsons that live near me were here. Elishia made the cake another of her creations. The water is a small bay off of Lake Ontario. At night during the 4th of July week you can see fireworks all around the bay. Lovely to see and listen too.


I thought I recognised Elishia's handiwork- it was a stunning cake- and very creative with the 3D aspect!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity we can't do that- I know Sorlenna could make use of our rain!


Indeed we could. We did get a bit (1/4" or so) over the day Friday but none since. Come on, monsoon!

All this talk of scones and tea (I like both tea and coffee, nothing added to the tea but half and half in the coffee) makes me want some! It's still too hot to bake, though.



KateB said:


> Wow, I find it had to imagine your country being so big. It was brought home to me once when a workmate was relocating to Boca Raton (sp?) with her DH's work. Her sister lived near New York and I said that it would be good that she would be nearer to her sister. She then informed me that she was actually closer in mileage to her sister in Scotland than in Boca Raton!
> Most I've ever flown in one go was Glasgow to Orlando and that was about 9 1/2 hours.


I am not sure how wide the whole country is, but it is considerable--it can take all day to go from one coast to the next.

Sending good thoughts to Charlotte--hope it is nothing serious and she is on the mend soon.

Thanks for the compliments on the avatar...it's a bit blurry, ha ha, so I look better!

And thanks again for the thoughts for Daddy.

I am now on the part where I am writing out the row by row. I prefer the charts, but then of course there is the "explaining" that goes with it. I do hope to get to the actual knitting at some point today!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> smart thinking rookie - I get all the black gum drops and jelly beans.
> 
> sam


Me too.... love my licorice....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the new avatar Sorlenna! You are just beautiful! 


Sorlenna said:


> The tennis match has just come on the TV here...and I already know the outome! I am not much for following it, but happy for Murray and the UK!
> 
> I have just found an error in the chart...so now I am doubting everything. :shock: Another proofreading, and away I go...!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


Lovely to have you drop by, Dreamweaver!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool....


RookieRetiree said:


> I wanted to get there, but something else always came up -- seeing a play while there is definitely on the next trip's agenda. My brother's flat was in the location of the original Globe Theater as indicated in the paved bricks...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> pup lover - if you come straight up i69 and then get on us24 going east that will bring you within three miles of where I live. the third defiance exit will be the main drag and that is where the motels are.
> 
> turn left - at the second light turn left and there they are.
> 
> ...


There is a Blomington Indiana and a Bloomington Illinois. The Illinois one is about 3 hours from Indy. I am in Illinois and will be traveling with Rookie to your place.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


Hi Jynx!! Hope that you are doing well and navigating better every day. We miss you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love seeing you in your avatar again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you do I'm only about a 9-10 hour drive away...have plenty of room for guests too. 


KateB said:


> We did Sam. We've been twice, once with both boys about 18 years ago and a second time with just the younger son a few years later. I just loved all the parks! Might get back in a few years with Luke!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Healing energy and prayers are on the way.

Love your photo in the avatar. What a beauty!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I recognised Elishia's handiwork- it was a stunning cake- and very creative with the 3D aspect!


Yes she enjoys making them very much. I heard about the cake but she wouldn't tell me what the surprise inside was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The tennis match has just come on the TV here...and I already know the outome! I am not much for following it, but happy for Murray and the UK!
> 
> I have just found an error in the chart...so now I am doubting everything. :shock: Another proofreading, and away I go...!


Sorlenna, is that you, so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's actually the previous one - Knitting Circles around Socks and I have the second book (your version) also -- I love the way she does the Kitchener stitch (p. 13 in your version). I used the technique on the my first ever sock....see attached.
> 
> Yea - first sock done! It's not perfect, but I can say I learned a lot and that I think I can make the second to match without too much trouble!


Great socks!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like you are an accident waiting to happen poledra - shipping bubble wrap overnight delivery.
> 
> sam


Lol!! I decided to curl up on the couch and watch ABC FAmily, Pirates of the Caribbean marathon. Can't go wrong with Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom. :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....that's okay, I give the fudge ones away so you may have all of them and I'll try to find the caramel ones!! I bought myself some coconut and chocolate candy....no one else likes coconut so I don't have to share!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You sound just like my FIL ---he was ecstatic when he learned that you could find bags of just black jelly beans and Black Crow gum drops. It's been over a year now since his passing, but we made sure we had black jelly beans set out at Easter in his honor...Luckily, only one DD and I like them so we shared.



thewren said:


> smart thinking rookie - I get all the black gum drops and jelly beans.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The recipes look very good today.
> 
> I think the new section we are in will work well for us.
> Remember if you don't see the new section on your home page it should be - so _if the page if it isn't there (it should be)_then click on 'my profile ' at the top of each KP page, and when you are there, click on sections and subscribe to two different sections, one is the
> ...


Hmmmmm.... I haven't been around in so long.. have no idea why we needed a new section... As it is, there are so many now, I don't even bother to list them all on my home page. I can always find you all by just looking at sam's last post....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We should plan on going together next year - I think my DD from Springfield would enjoy the outing.



Pup lover said:


> In Bloomington ISUone of the colleges down there performs 3 or 4 of Shakespeare's plays each year. Mom and i usually go to at least one. The best one they have done is a comedy compilation of all of his plays playsin one. It is hilarious and fabulously done. They have had such great feedback from it that they have done it a couple of years now.
> 
> Got beans picked and 12 bags frozen. Will be picking again, by the,end of the week. Got 3 more yellow squash zuchini are growing much slower for some reason. Lots of tomatoes on and lots of flowers need the heat to turn them, our nights have actually beena little cool. My boston ferns are not liking the cooler nights on the porch.
> 
> Ive started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Have Gwens lists printed off so I can refer easily. You have put a lot of work into our get together Gwenie, thank you so much. I know we are all looking forward to meeting and having fun together.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I found a pattern for a lipstick holder in crochet. By adding a couple of hair elastics, one to the starting chain and another near the top, I can wear my inhaler on my wrist. That way it is always handy when I need it. Espicialy at night when I wake up in a panic and can't find it on my nightstand. My wrist has a tendancy to remain findable even in the dark.


 Clever idea.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam....me, too...but I make a good substitute at home. They sell espresso powder so I load up a cup with that and then put in brewed coffee and either flavored coffee creamer or whipped cream. Satisfies my taste for the latte.



thewren said:


> i'm with you purple fi - love my coffee hot, strong and black. although I do get a hankering for a latte every so often (four shots of espresso to a short cup) - they are fairly expensive so I don't do it very often.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i use a little less shortening- sometimes cheese only in mine- personally prefer savoury- Fale loves them with nutmeg, which he happily grates for me!


Ooh, I'm with Fale, I LOVE nutmeg. yummm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm with Fale, I LOVE nutmeg. yummm


Definitely I have been known to grate fresh nutmeg on fried eggs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kate...I'm a pretty bad self-critic -- but, I'm okay with having learned new things doing this project so far.



KateB said:


> Great job, love the colours too!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Healing energies being sent.


Prayers going up,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers being said.



Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was trying to be factious but I think I blew it. I do agree - there are alternatives to dairy - but I have this intense love affair with ice cream, cheese, etc.
> 
> sam
> 
> is goats milk considered dairy?


But I know that Miss PurpleFi loves butterscotch ice cream.... so I wonder if it is a soy product.... I think goat milk is definitely dairy... As long as it comes from an animal, it is dairy... Lots of people like the soy substitutes... There is even a vegan butter.... have no idea what that is made of...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ladies,
> 
> Have had a rough day today. Gage had to have surgery today and it was a rather traumatic experience for him and Greg(dh).
> 
> ...


Bless those knitting needles.... So sorry to hear that Gage had to go through a surgery but wonderful that he is home to recuperate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, neither.



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie tasted clotted cream with strawberries and wasn't sure about it. I don' t know how she didn't love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Quick, these things come in threes - go drop something else (well away from your poor foot! :roll: ) and get it over with! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well away from my foot. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo from the Kaikoura Whale Watch - a whale at sea: photo credits to Beckie Croft.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Consider it done. Praying it's nothing major.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Positive thoughts and prayers and {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} for Charlotte.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My rule for my cooking (savory and sweet) is that if the dish has some milk or cream in it, then a little freshly grated nutmeg goes in also - I put some in the Swiss chard quiche and it was delicious.



NanaCaren said:


> Definitely I have been known to grate fresh nutmeg on fried eggs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


Welcome back, so good to see you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmmmm.... I haven't been around in so long.. have no idea why we needed a new section... As it is, there are so many now, I don't even bother to list them all on my home page. I can always find you all by just looking at sam's last post....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gagesmom: Sending healing prayers for Gage and comfort for you and Greg.
> 
> Only 2 weeks from today and folks will be converging on Defiance OH for the knit-a-palooza. Look out Defiance!
> 
> Just fixed myself a 3-2-1 cake for a late night (naughty) snack. Instead of the 2 tbs of water I used the juice from a snack size container of diced peaches and also mixed in the peaches. Yummy yum yum.


isn't that the greatest? my friend mixes up several dry batches in different flavors... It is so nice to be able to do a single serving. She often tops it with a little flavored yogurt... I bought nice thick coffee cups to make them in, but have resisted so far... I'm watching what I eat at the moment and sh does not need dessert.... but thinks he does...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely I have been known to grate fresh nutmeg on fried eggs.


Interesting, I am going to have to try that. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We'd better explain it was a topic in the Digest about what your final number in your phone made you, something like 1=amazing, 2=rude, etc. However come to think of it, if the cap fits......?!!


You think? Just so they know that neither of us were being rude?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll take my coffee anyway I can get it, I can drink it black but prefer it strong with a touch of cream or half/half and a 1/2 teaspoon or so of stevia. Tea, I usually drink straight up black, especially my Rose Petal Black, yumm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I just need to curl up in a padded room with a book, not sure even knitting needles and crochet hooks are safe at this point. Dropped a glass on my foot, it shattered, foot okay, not even a bruise, a little sore, but it went away quick, just dropped a fork, pointy end down onto the same foot, it hurts. poked a hole even, no blood so I think it'll be fine, but darn, I need my poor foot, it does a lot of work. and with no bubble wrap to wrap it in...
> Oh well. Melagel, to the rescue.


TSk, Tsk....you need to be kinder to that foot!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Crows are very social and fearless - you will probably have great fun watching their antics. We soaked dry dog food in a bit of water and put it out in a tin - all of the birds in our yard just love it.... we have doves, grackles, threshers, quail and finches and sparrows of course - with the occasional starling and my ever present hummers........


Unfortunately, I had to stop feeding the birds because a hawk decided the area around our apartment bldg was good hunting grounds. I decided I was not going to put out bait for him to kill our song birds! He still hangs around the parking lot waiting for birds to come around!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gage's Mom, I hope he had a restful night, keeping you and yours close in prayers during his recovery!
> We have another rainy day, was raining so hard around 3 am that it woke me from a rather sound sleep! I so wish we could send this abundance of rain and or water to the West where it is so desperately needed.
> I have so share that I ordered some Harmony interchangeable needles this morning!!! I have wanted them for so long and they are on sale. Had hoped to wait till after the Knit-a-Palooza but heard they were not on sale for much longer. :thumbdown: I love my Addi Clicks, but needed a sharper pointed set for the lace works and using sock yarns.. (notice I did not say knitting socks.. ROFL) Gwen has let me use 2 types of her needles.. the Harmonies felt the most comfortable. I am excited for sure!!
> I've almost completed one of my small projects.. so want to start seriously working the shawl pattern for the KAL.. So proud of AZ Sticks for getting the 3 repeats done already!!! You are rocking this!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Love my Harmonies.... and need to get an order together real soon as I've decided to get the Sunstruck so I will have 2 of every size and to work on dark colored yarn... I also need some blocking wires.... Can't beat the price.... ENJOY!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are just so warm and comfortable in your hands - the yarn just slips along with a whisper.
> 
> sam


Can hardly wait!! Wish now I'd paid the $10 for 2 day shipping. Oh, well, it gives me longer to anticipate getting them!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam


And just what area were you thinking of, Sam!!? As if we couldn't guess!! ROLFMAO!!!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE the new avatar Sorlenna! You are just beautiful!


*blush* You are too sweet.

Jynx, good to see you! How are you coming along?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The tennis match has just come on the TV here...and I already know the outome! I am not much for following it, but happy for Murray and the UK!
> 
> I have just found an error in the chart...so now I am doubting everything. :shock: Another proofreading, and away I go...!


And is that lovely lady in your avatar you, Sorlenna!!? I'm sure it is since you have such gorgeous grands!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And is that lovely lady in your avatar you, Sorlenna!!? I'm sure it is since you have such gorgeous grands!
> JuneK


Yes, it is the quick shot I got right after I got my hair cut (hate the hair cut, by the way--am ready to go Jamie Lee Curtis short again and start over :shock: ).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think DD's trip was about 8 hours--with about an hour and a half between flights. It's about 1250 miles driving from here to there--not sure how many "air miles."


I don't think it was that long...she texted my daughter about 12:30 that she'd arrived. and I know she was flying out this morning but not sure what time. But to get there that early, I think she must have had a straight flight with no layovers or change of planes! When I hear from her, I'll let you know for sure!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Used my blocking wires and pins from knitpicks today for the first time. Boy did it do a nice job of putting the scarf I finished in place. Really like them and the set was quite affordable.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love my Harmonies.... and need to get an order together real soon as I've decided to get the Sunstruck so I will have 2 of every size and to work on dark colored yarn... I also need some blocking wires.... Can't beat the price.... ENJOY!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I might suggest you try the Karbonz instead of the Sunstruck...I'm just not that thrilled with the blunt ends and the surface drag....I'm glad I only got a couple of them. I think I'd rather have the Karbonz, or the Knitter's Pride (same as Harmonies only UK) in the shorter needle lengths or the cubics as my extra set and they all interchange.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love my Harmonies.... and need to get an order together real soon as I've decided to get the Sunstruck so I will have 2 of every size and to work on dark colored yarn... I also need some blocking wires.... Can't beat the price.... ENJOY!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Prayers for Charlotte/ Pontuf. It has been awhile since she has been on. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will get them within the week...they ship very fast. At least that has been my experience.



jknappva said:


> Can hardly wait!! Wish now I'd paid the $10 for 2 day shipping. Oh, well, it gives me longer to anticipate getting them!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had four half inch incisions for my gall bladder removal - however - some complications kept me in the hospital six more days.
> 
> sam


Mine was about the same size, Sam and I was in the hospital for 10 days!! Of course, that was in the 'dark ages'!
Now they do open heart surgery and send you home in less time than that!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have also had my gallbladder removed and have the same type of incisions as Sam has.


My sister and my youngest daughter had theirs removed about 14 years ago and they have 3 little indentations!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't drink tea at all. I am not very keen on 'Cream Teas' either, I am sorry to say. The scones and jam are fine, but adding cream to that is just OTT for me. But then, I don't much care for cream cakes either. Sorry, I'm just odd!
> 
> I do remember going on a school exchange visit to France when I was about 14. The family I stayed with had made a point of buying some tea bags (which at that point were virtually unknown in the UK, but available in France) and were a little disappointed when I arrived to learn that I didn't actually drink the stuff. I think my enthusiasm for coffee soon made up for my failure to live up to national stereotype!


The only time I drink hot tea is when I have a sore throat!! So it's more like medicine to me. Really like good iced tea and I drink several cups of coffee every day!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my Harmonies and have them in both the longer and shorter needle lengths which works great for different projects - but I'm finding that I really like the Karbonz style even more and think I'll get some of them in the smaller /sizes while I'm at the MW Stitches Show. They now have an interchangeable set and I'm hoping that they are compatible with the cables I already have.


Are you talking tip length or straight needles? I am not aware of a smaller tip.... off to check out Karbonz.... I really enjoy trying new needles and have just received my first pair of red Addi lace... I'm kind of liking the square needles...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting ready to head off for my afternoon nap....may put the Chicago Cubs game on to listen to while I drift off..just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday wishes...it has been a special day thanks to all the special people in my life including my family and my KTP family.


Glad you've had an enjoyable birthday!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Interesting, I am going to have to try that. :thumbup:


A little bit of cinnamon with it is good as well, learned that from an english friend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- remember you have not been knitting for very long- and we all have our problems that take our concentration away. Do you 'lifeline'? Because what you describe sounds like the ideal situation for using them. I believe you should be up for sainthood- with all you undertake to do. Your cooking and gardening- caring for Mom, your woodworking, jewelry work, what a multi talented person you are- and fighting all your physical battles too- you are such a fine example to us all!


I'll second that... one multitalented and always upbeat lady...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming from me as well.



ptofValerie said:


> Prayers on their way right now, Julie. Our dear Pontuf. All very distressing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Thanks, JUlie, for letting us know!! Will definitely be adding her to prayers!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> And you can have my share of those also, yucky!!!


I agree black/licorice is just yucky!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes there is, plenty of them not that I went into them as have never liked their coffee.


I don't either, Caren...It's bitter and way too pricey!! Can't believe what people will play for a cup of coffee!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


So good to see you, Dreamweaver..you're missed!!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister and my youngest daughter had theirs removed about 14 years ago and they have 3 little indentations!!
> JuneK


I had mine done about 6 years ago, out of the hospital that day and pain was minimal. Up and about in 2 or 3 days. The gallbladder attacks were more painful than the recovery from the surgery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is the quick shot I got right after I got my hair cut (hate the hair cut, by the way--am ready to go Jamie Lee Curtis short again and start over :shock: ).


Hadn't thought about my hair cut as a Jamie Lee Curtis cut but I definitely have it about that short!!
Love your avatar and your hair looks great!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Ive started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Have Gwens lists printed off so I can refer easily. You have put a lot of work into our get together Gwenie, thank you so much. I know we are all looking forward to meeting and having fun together.[/quote]

I'v had a PM from a new reader of the KTP (name of LO'L) who asked about the Knit-a-Palooza. I gave her what info I have and referred to on to Gwen as well as extended an invite to our gathering and a welcome to join the KTP. She posted back that it sounded lovely but she was off to Ireland for 2 weeks at that time. I wished a great trip, acknowledge it was our loss , suggested that she post pictures when she returns.

She lives in my county between us and the PA line. Not too far.

Prayers for your dad, Sorlenna, and also for Gage's continuing recovery and any others whose needs and requests I've forgotten since I started this post. Another CRAFT moment, you know?

I meant to ask JuneK where is SE Virginia she's located? We lived in Suffolk for a few years just before coming to NE Ohio.

We've missed most of the rain today. In fact Tim and his mom have gone ''swimming'' at the big lake in the state park just east of us.This should be an exciting story he'll tell when he gets home.

I'm still puzzling over what to bring for supper at Sam's. Any suggestions appreciated.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Ive started a list of things for Sams so I hopefully dont forget anything. Have Gwens lists printed off so I can refer easily. You have put a lot of work into our get together Gwenie, thank you so much. I know we are all looking forward to meeting and having fun together.


I'v had a PM from a new reader of the KTP (name of LO'L) who asked about the Knit-a-Palooza. I gave her what info I have and referred to on to Gwen as well as extended an invite to our gathering and a welcome to join the KTP. She posted back that it sounded lovely but she was off to Ireland for 2 weeks at that time. I wished a great trip, acknowledge it was our loss , suggested that she post pictures when she returns.

She lives in my county between us and the PA line. Not too far.

Prayers for your dad, Sorlenna, and also for Gage's continuing recovery and any others whose needs and requests I've forgotten since I started this post. Another CRAFT moment, you know?

I meant to ask JuneK where is SE Virginia she's located? We lived in Suffolk for a few years just before coming to NE Ohio.

We've missed most of the rain today. In fact Tim and his mom have gone ''swimming'' at the big lake in the state park just east of us.This should be an exciting story he'll tell when he gets home.

I'm still puzzling over what to bring for supper at Sam's. Any suggestions appreciated.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Hi, Joy. I live in Newport News so not that far from Suffolk! When I was growing up in the country, our shopping trips were to either Suffolk or Newport News!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We should plan on going together next year - I think my DD from Springfield would enjoy the outing.


Yes! I would love that. There is acouple of restaurants that do a mini menu and you order when you purchase tickets. Its outside at Ewing Castle soitcan be hot but so worth it! I will pm or email you their website so you can look some and next year we will look early and figure out what we want to see.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB, we are no where near the east coast of USA and yet it is still another 700 miles to my family who live just east of the Mississippi River near the middle of our country. 

It takes nearly another hour to get to the nearest airport here, an hour's flight, a lay-over of 1 1/2 hours minimum in Chicago, IL, another hour's flight to St. Louis, MO, just across the Mississippi from family but nearly another hour's drive time to get to them. So it takes at least half of the driving time to even fly from here to there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take my coffee anyway I can get it, I can drink it black but prefer it strong with a touch of cream or half/half and a 1/2 teaspoon or so of stevia. Tea, I usually drink straight up black, especially my Rose Petal Black, yumm.


Honey and milk or cream in coffee, honeynmilkin hot tea cold tea no sugar!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might suggest you try the Karbonz instead of the Sunstruck...I'm just not that thrilled with the blunt ends and the surface drag....I'm glad I only got a couple of them. I think I'd rather have the Karbonz, or the Knitter's Pride (same as Harmonies only UK) in the shorter needle lengths or the cubics as my extra set and they all interchange.


Ive looked at the cubics not the others though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Coffee can be however you like it, Caren, as long as it is in your cup and not mine. lolol

Fifty some years ago I realized that being a grown-up did not require one to drink coffee or to like it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You will get them within the week...they ship very fast. At least that has been my experience.


Same hereusually justa couple days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


There is a program offered at a lit of hospitals, etc. called, "Look Better, Feel Better" and they give you all kinds of make up, scarves, wigs sometimes and tips on how to apply makeup and tie scarves, etc. so that you look good and feel better...... It is a wonderful program.... and lots of helpful info like not wearing false nails etc. during chemo... My daughter and I did it together when we both had cancer and it was nice to be with other people with the same issues.... a chance to talk openly and share tips... Glad you are feeling a little better... You are on the downhill side now.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks yes am starting to feel better. Enough that I made the effort to put on actual clothes and do my hair n a touch of makeup today. If you look it youll feel it is what Im hoping for! Did dishes put laundry away awaynow catching up here and going to knit a bit.


There is a program offered at a lit of hospitals, etc. called, "Look Better, Feel Better" and they give you all kinds of make up, scarves, wigs sometimes and tips on how to apply makeup and tie scarves, etc. so that you look good and feel better...... It is a wonderful program.... and lots of helpful info like not wearing false nails etc. during chemo... My daughter and I did it together when we both had cancer and it was nice to be with other people with the same issues.... a chance to talk openly and share tips... Glad you are feeling a little better... You are on the downhill side now.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I got the pretty wood ones, I thought those were called Harmonies, LOL.. Gwen has both the Harmonies and the Sunstruck, both are nice, but I like the feel of the Harmony better.


Oh, so glad you said that. I love the nice smooth feel of my Harmonies and hate bamboo so if the Sunstrucks don't have the nice shiny surface,, I may need to reconsider.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Coffee can be however you like it, Caren, as long as it is in your cup and not mine. lolol
> 
> Fifty some years ago I realized that being a grown-up did not require one to drink coffee or to like it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will gladly have your share of the coffee.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> how would a lemon hollandaise work? that is spelled wrong.
> 
> it's been a while since you stopped by for a cuppa - we have been saving a chair for you. we'll be looking for you again real soon.
> 
> sam


That would be very nice... you might also do a dill sauce o use a creamy dill dressing thinned a bit and warmed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't think it was that long...she texted my daughter about 12:30 that she'd arrived. and I know she was flying out this morning but not sure what time. But to get there that early, I think she must have had a straight flight with no layovers or change of planes! When I hear from her, I'll let you know for sure!
> JuneK


I was speaking of Albuquerque to Kentucky--I think the distance yours went is shorter.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a deal, Caren!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Sis... you are NOT allowed to say you can't...I KNOW you can! LOL


PPPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTT ROFL.. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> SugarSugar, did you say you were getting a puppy and I missed it??? I knew you were looking for one but hadn't decided the last I read.
> JuneK


Frabjous Day.... Nothing like puppy breath.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


You've got it Sorlenna!!! Healing energy sent your way.. keeping you and yours always in our prayers here!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment on PurpleFi's beautiful pictures of the flowers, etc. Just gorgeous. Never seen those flowers in person, only on the packet of seeds. These look amazing.
> 
> Okay, I HAVE to get some things done today; have been procrastinating terribly. LOL I'm getting offline for awhile, get dressed (yep, still in pjs) and get busy. At least that is the plan. LOL I'll be back later I'm sure.
> Hug and wonderful wishes begin sent to all.


I had a PJ day.. LOL.. So did C.. Mom did also.. wait, uhhhh every day is a pj day for her.. ROFL..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I had mine done about 6 years ago, out of the hospital that day and pain was minimal. Up and about in 2 or 3 days. The gallbladder attacks were more painful than the recovery from the surgery.


That's what my mom and DD both said--glad to have it over with and no more problems. But I guess we'll know when we know. Daddy's always been pretty healthy in general, so I am trying not to worry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I personally like the pretty wood ones the best - the Sunstruck are okay---just a little blunter tip and doesn't slide as easiy so if you're working with a yarn that is slippery, these work out great.


Well, that does it... I hate blunt tips so it will be a set of Harmonies for DD and I will have to do a little more experimenting before I add needles to my collection... Let me know if the Karbonz cord fits on the Harmony tips..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hadn't thought about my hair cut as a Jamie Lee Curtis cut but I definitely have it about that short!!
> Love your avatar and your hair looks great!
> JuneK


When I was younger and had my hair that short, it was red (before all the gray, ha ha), and the kids always told me I looked like her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The KnitPros have a shorter


Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking tip length or straight needles? I am not aware of a smaller tip.... off to check out Karbonz.... I really enjoy trying new needles and have just received my first pair of red Addi lace... I'm kind of liking the square needles...


http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Pride-Special-Interchangeable-Knitting/dp/B007A2LC9Y

http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Pride-Interchangeable-3-5-inch-Knitting/dp/B0090R3N76/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1373246931&sr=8-7&keywords=knitters+pride+cubic

So sorry, I named the wrong company - it's Knitter's Pride with the shorter needle shafts and they actually work with the smallest cable that's made to fit these and the Symponies and the Harmonies --- they all interchange. I'm loving the shorter needle length -- I'm going to try the Karbonz and cubic interchangeables at the MW Stitches Show to see which ones I like better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am soooooooooooooo sick of rain. Correct me if I'm wrong Marianne but I think we've had rain every day now for at least 2 weeks. My bones ache...want it gone!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Loved Galveston Island! And the Kemah boardwalk!
> JuneK


I love Galveston, riding the ferry especially on full moon nights.. dinners at Gaido's.. will miss the Balinese Room and all the curio shops that were out over the sea wall. I wonder what they ended up doing with the hotel over the water, it was destroyed of course, but heard they might build something else on it. I've heard they have a huge park now with rides and such, maybe a boardwalk type place. That would be awesome for sure!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything else from Pontuf as to her diagnosis and how she feels? Worried minds want to know and prayers will continue.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I do consider myself a pretty good apprentice - these days I make him explain the goal is instead of just following directions- I do a better job and sometimes even have a better idea of how to do it!! He tells me he is glad he taught me so well - because now he is forgetting and I can remember!!


KateB said:


> Isn't amazing how men can't do a job by themselves! My DH always ends up shouting, "Could you give me a wee hand..?" and then of course I 'don't do it right' and it ends up in a row......men!! :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh me too!!!!!!! Today is really the day!!!!!!!!!!!!and I almost missed it!!!!!!!!!


jheiens said:


> Happy birthday (officially), Rookie. Best wishes for a really wonderful one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wishing for the best possible news-


Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Gigi,
> 
> So glad you made it safely, even if luggage lost immediately after arrival. Also glad you were able to access enough medication and clothing until you get yours back.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your loss.... but so glad you are able to make lemonade out of lemons... I've had my luggage not make it off a plane when I was on a trip to Mexico... The hotel gift shop made a killing.... Not having meds is a real problem though. So glad you were able to get an interim supply....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> they need to go on the 5 + 2 diet.
> 
> sam


I have a friend that eats every other day... He just doesn't eat one day and eats whatever he pleases the next. It works or him.... I'm afraid I would have to have some little something, even of just a handful of nits or some cheese.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thewren wrote:
> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam
> ...


You know what "They" say, "Great minds think alike!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm still back on page 37. Time to be off the computer for a bit though. Maybe I can finish catching up tomorrow... 

Designer... your GD s such a pretty girl and I know the apple o your eye...

Sorlenna... love your new avatar... nice to put a ace with the name.

So glad to catch up on a little bit of the goings on here... I have questions though... and may have to pM some of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


Love it, so nice and peaceful. Thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Love it, so nice and peaceful. Thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad you like it! the next stop beyond is South America.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've scheduled reversal surgery for the 6th of August with hospital check-in on the 5th. Unfortunately, this Dr. will only do it through the big incision already on my tummy and I am totally freaking out over having that darned tube down my nose again and maybe for a week.... It will also be at the same hospital and I really don't feel good about that place. Anxiety is a TERRIBLE thing. They are also going to take gall bladder as a precautionary measure. 

Spent 5 hours in the dental chair Friday as they prepped for 3 crowns. sure hope they come before surgery. He wanted to do a root canal on one and I said NO.... wonder if I made a mistake as that tooth is now being sensitive to temperature... I've probably messed up the ins. paying too since they approved the root canal and I'm not doing it....

We also went to Livey's beach volleyball game on Friday night. The weather was delightful and it wasn't crowded.. very relaxed and laid back,,,, The weather is now back to being hot and miserable... I have been trying to take a good walk every morning but really have to get up and out before it gets too hot. That didn't happen today.

I've been doing a bit of knitting... I finished a sweet little baby girl's sweater today except for blocking and adding buttons. I also finished a pair of booties that look like duck's feet and a coral lace scarf for Rachel... extra long to go on that tall drink of water.. I'm also teaching the gal behind me and her 7 year old daughter to knit.... and I'm doing a Block of the Month quilt block deal. I actually spent a couple hours picking up studio.... I didn't make a dent in it...... 

I did a bunch of planting at mom's this past week. that was a mistake.... incision really didn't like that.... so my planting is still waiting. I still have a few things to do at her house but will be more careful... I need to clean out her gutters but think that will have to be hired out. I'm just not in the mood to climb ladders right now and it is so hot out.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No matter where it took place, it was a real tragedy. And of course, it would happen Sat. after we've gone so long with no plane crashes....since my daughter is flying from Texas to MA today(Sunday)!
> !
> But then Moms are going to worry, aren't they!?
> JuneK


Tell me about it. My daughter is a flight attendant.... I have to call and find out where she is every time I see an air incident......


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Of course. Hope she will be right as rain soon.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sounds like Australia's CWA (Country Woman's Association) which is everywhere including in the cities. It also is a group of women with interests in domestic things who also do stuff withing their local communities.


I think the first calendar of semi-nude people that was to raise funds for charity was the one by the English women who I think were in the WI. I also think that one was very superior to any I've seen since, and is a delight. When I showed it to my hairdresser all those years ago she asked me to order her ten copies.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a little early for frost - I wonder they get anything out of their gardens.
> 
> sam


Well, I don't imagine they plant okra.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was just thinking I hadn't heard from her since Thursday - Goodness she is always so healthy that this is troublesome - keeping her in my heart and crossing everything for quick answers and our Charlotte free from pain.


Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know the feeling about studio, Jynx, I am right at the beginning of sorting the workroom/boxroom ready for my big move!
All the best for all the medical situations- How are things with your Mom?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to see you Jynx - hope you are feeling better and that your Mom is well.


Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Absolutely.. Gallstones can be so very painful... healing energy is on the way and hope he is fixed up very soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a shame - I have had an occasional red tailed hawk - but not often enough to be concerned .


jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, I had to stop feeding the birds because a hawk decided the area around our apartment bldg was good hunting grounds. I decided I was not going to put out bait for him to kill our song birds! He still hangs around the parking lot waiting for birds to come around!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! I've heard some people say their eye drs. will still tell them their cataracts need to 'cure'!! Whatever that is...perhaps getting larger/? I though I needed my glasses prescription 'upped' since I was having problems reading a street map and my cross-stitch charts. I was told the problem was the start of cataract and I had the surgery within a month and 6 weeks later the other eye. Best thing that could have happened! I would not have been able to do ANYTHING without my glasses before the surgery...never could wear contacts.
> JUneK


Doc told me I was one line off on qualifying for the surgery this last time... if I'd known that, I wouldn't have tried so hard..... I can see OK but sure can't read the white print on the TV and I cross stitch as well.... My sister-in-law had her cataracts addressed very early but it was because they were trying to stave off some of the glaucoma pressure.... I figure they will do my one eye in January and I sure hope they will consider doing the other very soon after so that I can do away with glasses.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Loved Galveston Island! And the Kemah boardwalk!
> JuneK


I have a girlfriend who runs a boat out of Kemah (The Parrothead) and we stay at a wonderful B&B right near the boardwalk.... It is a wonderful little town.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, I am hoping it is just that! My mom and oldest DD have had their gall bladders removed--it was outpatient surgery and they were home within hours.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Wish I were that lucky... I don't even have a problem but they will take the gall bladder when they do major surgery to reverse this colostomy....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, I am hoping it is just that! My mom and oldest DD have had their gall bladders removed--it was outpatient surgery and they were home within hours.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Wish I were that lucky... I don't even have a problem but they will take the gall bladder when they do major surgery to reverse this colostomy.... I had hoped it could all be done with a scope....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> "Kathy the Klutz" (with a capital K) has struck again. My left thumb has been hurting me for about 5 months now, with no real reason why and no relief - no matter what I did. I presented my hurting thumb to my chiropractor and he felt around and said it wasn't out of joint and couldn't feel any reason why it should be hurting - dang. Wellllll...as I was sweeping off the deck the other day, to remove some leaves), one stubborn little leaf wouldn't follow the direction of my broom and got under the wrought iron table/chairs we have on the deck. I reached under, with my left hand, and misjudged getting through the base of the chair with the cross-bars and all and jammed that poor thumb of mine. You should have heard the cracking noise it made. I pulled my hand out quickly and held my breath, waiting for whatever pain to set in, but wouldn't you know it there was nothing - absolutely nothing. No pain at all and I had full range of motion again. I guess whatever I did to my thumb in the first place, I managed to fix on my own so maybe being klutzy isn't so bad after all    I wonder what the chiropractor will say when I tell him about all this. He is a family friend so I'm sure he will just laugh and shake his head.


Wish you could do that for my thumb. I seem to have a small tear in shoulder and the thumb/carpel tunnel is beyond painful... I know it is this computer... and I just can't face another white coat right now. besides, wouldn't be able to do the therapy right now.... I'm trying to wear wrist brace... but hate it....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! I've heard some people say their eye drs. will still tell them their cataracts need to 'cure'!! Whatever that is...perhaps getting larger/? I though I needed my glasses prescription 'upped' since I was having problems reading a street map and my cross-stitch charts. I was told the problem was the start of cataract and I had the surgery within a month and 6 weeks later the other eye. Best thing that could have happened! I would not have been able to do ANYTHING without my glasses before the surgery...never could wear contacts.
> JUneK


I still hear people say they've been told their cataracts are not ready. I was glad my doctor's attitude seemed to be the earlier the better. I had the first done before medicare because it was bad enough that I was afraid I would not be able to drive safely if I waited. But then when I became 65 I wanted to get the other done and be finished with it. I've been glad ever since.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaaaaaaaay! Andy Murray!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


He's Scottish isn't he? I say he is my brother- one of my brothers is Andrew Murray (Murray being my mothers maiden name and Andrew her fathers second name. Couldn't use her fathers name as that had been taken by the oldest son following the family tradition of swapping the fathers names around. So while John had Grandpas first name that wasn't why).

Its very exciting- Andrew Murray winning that is- not my family names! Especially as I like him becuase of his nationality and bname. 
If I waited two posts I would have seen that yes he is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I just had my eyes checked and was told that I was just beginning to develop cataracts too. I asked what is to be done and I was told nothing right now. I'm of the mind that I'd rather fix things sooner than later so was kind of shocked by that...this is a reputable eye doctor in my area too - hmmmmmm.


Could it be a situation of insurance's maybe not paying if they are not bad enough?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will put you on my calendar and I will be thinking good thoughts for your surgery - Keep us in the loop dear.............


Dreamweaver said:


> I've scheduled reversal surgery for the 6th of August with hospital check-in on the 5th. Unfortunately, this Dr. will only do it through the big incision already on my tummy and I am totally freaking out over having that darned tube down my nose again and maybe for a week.... It will also be at the same hospital and I really don't feel good about that place. Anxiety is a TERRIBLE thing. They are also going to take gall bladder as a precautionary measure.
> 
> Spent 5 hours in the dental chair Friday as they prepped for 3 crowns. sure hope they come before surgery. He wanted to do a root canal on one and I said NO.... wonder if I made a mistake as that tooth is now being sensitive to temperature... I've probably messed up the ins. paying too since they approved the root canal and I'm not doing it....
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had to wait nearly two years as mine weren't 'ripe' or ready to be removed and replaced. I think that is quite normal. You will find that as time goes by your symptoms get a bit more definite. I
> understand that the old lens hardens -- to a certain point before it can be replaced.


I think that is old fashioned thinking. I was not aware of any problem in my second eye but the doctor knew cataracts were developing so I got it done. I think the later it is the more difficult it can be.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you! Good information to know. My mom had them but was afraid to have the surgery so never did. She used to make beautiful knit/crochet things. I just think her quality of life would have been so much better, toward the end, if she would have gone ahead with the surgery. So hard to know how hard to push and when to back off. She was very definite that she did not want to have them fixed...makes me sad to think of her that way


Years ago it was a really big deal - head between sandbags to keep it still, patches over eyes for a very long period.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what my eye doc said; just beginning to develop cataracts. Do know that by the end of most days my eyes don't focus very well...kind of blurry. I also have dry eye drops that I have to use daily and of course forget to use it at times. Have had glasses of and on since 5th grade and now where trifocals. DH has lasik surgery many years ago. He was at the point that stronger lens wouldn't help; was able to read better without any glasses after that but also is developing cataracts now. Ahhhhh...the joys of aging. LOL


That is probably why my eyes are blurry at times- I was told that cataracts just beginning, and my vision was no different to last itme. Sometimes I am slow at taking things in!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My husband got his right away with the same specialist. I asked him why I had to wait. He said Pat's lenses hardened quickly and were very normal. Mine were very not nearly ready when I started having slight fuzzyness. We are both very happy with the results and I am noticing a huge difference. I am not blurry any more nor do my eyes get as tired. Each month that goes by I use the magnified glasses less and less. I guess each of us are different. We have been going to the same opthamologist for 20 years and are very pleased with his care.
> 
> I did have some problems with the shape of my lenses and they did mean it took mine longer to heal. Pat was able to drive 2 days later and his vision really improved. It took me much longer than that with exactly the same doctor. I guess each of us are different. I wish all those who are 'growing cataracts' a successful outcome.


The day after my surgery I walked up (1 1/2 mi) for a checkup and then drove my car home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> "Kathy the Klutz" (with a capital K) has struck again. My left thumb has been hurting me for about 5 months now, with no real reason why and no relief - no matter what I did. I presented my hurting thumb to my chiropractor and he felt around and said it wasn't out of joint and couldn't feel any reason why it should be hurting - dang. Wellllll...as I was sweeping off the deck the other day, to remove some leaves), one stubborn little leaf wouldn't follow the direction of my broom and got under the wrought iron table/chairs we have on the deck. I reached under, with my left hand, and misjudged getting through the base of the chair with the cross-bars and all and jammed that poor thumb of mine. You should have heard the cracking noise it made. I pulled my hand out quickly and held my breath, waiting for whatever pain to set in, but wouldn't you know it there was nothing - absolutely nothing. No pain at all and I had full range of motion again. I guess whatever I did to my thumb in the first place, I managed to fix on my own so maybe being klutzy isn't so bad after all    I wonder what the chiropractor will say when I tell him about all this. He is a family friend so I'm sure he will just laugh and shake his head.
> 
> !


How clever of you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> right - I forgot - you are in winter now.
> 
> sam


She is going to a fancy dress evening as the White Rabbit. She has ome thick white yarn and needles and is simply knitting 4 triangles and putting cardboard in the. And getting one of those poffy things for showering with for the tail.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Rookoe Reitree!

Gigi


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I always thought all brits drank tea purplefi.
> 
> sam


Actually, I have found that most of them drink coffee. I find more Americans drinking tea than my English friends. Of course, I can't do tea either without a lot of honey or iced with a fruit flavor.. Just not my thing. Both DD's and GD's love it though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity I wonder if they are going to enlarge ken in any way.
> 
> sam


Hmmmm.... that does give one pause.....


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Prayers for healing and hugs for Charlotte/Pontuf, Sorlena and Pup Lover. 

My apologies if I have forgotten anyone. I am a bit behind and trying to catch up. Please know that everyone is in my thoughts and prayers daily.

Love and hugs,

Gigi


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> In Bloomington ISUone of the colleges down there performs 3 or 4 of Shakespeare's plays each year. Mom and i usually go to at least one. The best one they have done is a comedy compilation of all of his plays playsin one. It is hilarious and fabulously done. They have had such great feedback from it that they have done it a couple of years now..


Are you talking about Normal... my alma mater?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


DARN... and we were just chatting via PM yesterday... Lot so healing energy headed her way..... I so hope it won't be anything too serious....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is the quick shot I got right after I got my hair cut (hate the hair cut, by the way--am ready to go Jamie Lee Curtis short again and start over :shock: ).


I did that and then some..... I showed her 5 pictures and described the "tails" I wanted on my neck. granted, I did say super short.... Well, I am about as close to bald as you an get... It sure is easy... I just don't look in the mirror much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might suggest you try the Karbonz instead of the Sunstruck...I'm just not that thrilled with the blunt ends and the surface drag....I'm glad I only got a couple of them. I think I'd rather have the Karbonz, or the Knitter's Pride (same as Harmonies only UK) in the shorter needle lengths or the cubics as my extra set and they all interchange.


I have some of the shorter cords from Knitter's Pride.... I'll definitely check out the Karbonz as I don't like drag and have to have sharp points... no matter what I'm knitting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


Now that is a carefree and beautiful picture...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did that and then some..... I showed her 5 pictures and described the "tails" I wanted on my neck. granted, I did say super short.... Well, I am about as close to bald as you an get... It sure is easy... I just don't look in the mirror much.


When mine was short I did it myself with the home barber kit and the #8 tip. It was about an inch long all over. I loved it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the feeling about studio, Jynx, I am right at the beginning of sorting the workroom/boxroom ready for my big move!
> All the best for all the medical situations- How are things with your Mom?


OK... I need to know about this big move. I can only hope that it is going to take you to Fale. No matter what... it is a good opportunity to clean out and reevaluate things....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice to see you Jynx - hope you are feeling better and that your Mom is well.


Good to see all of you!!!! Mom is doing OK.... but she doesn't really get that I can't do things right now or any time soon with more surgery scheduled and she really does not like ANY change.... like a different person doing her hair, etc. etc. and the food situation is getting worse.. The stacks are getting worse... but I just can't worry about it right now... I really had to depend on friends to do for her when I was in the hospital. Now that I am standing, she thinks everything is just fine and back to normal. NOT.... Poor Gerry has been just wonderful this past couple of months. I hate to put him through it again.... but am told I will be able to drive as soon as I am off pain killers after this surgery because they will close the incision instead of leaving it open. healing should be much faster.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Years ago it was a really big deal - head between sandbags to keep it still, patches over eyes for a very long period.....


Yes, I remember grandfather in hospital and you were not to move head at all...... Sure wish my Dr. would refer me earlier than later... There is another test you can get but I can't remember the name now. Will have to ask mom's dr. next time I see him....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah jynx - wonderful to see you - does this mean you are feeling lots better - I certainly hope so. i'll even share my licorice.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... love my licorice....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When mine was short I did it myself with the home barber kit and the #8 tip. It was about an inch long all over. I loved it.


I would say mine is about that length, at least on the very top... No need to get the drier or curling iron out... No hairspray either. I COULD get the smallest curling iron (little finger size) around some on the top... maybe.... I love Jamie's hair.... mine is such a mousy blonde that it just doesn't look as good as dark hair or grey would....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course - I took it to mean Indiana university - and in the back of my mind I thought you were in Illinois but thought I could be mistaken. oh well - our church conference was on the camput of the u of Illinois - they had a new domed auditorium. it was hot enough that my dad took his suit coat off and rolled up his sleeves - something he never did - left his tie on though.

sam



Pup lover said:


> There is a Blomington Indiana and a Bloomington Illinois. The Illinois one is about 3 hours from Indy. I am in Illinois and will be traveling with Rookie to your place.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe I'm really all caught up. It is 11 and I was up until 3:30 last night so think I should consider getting to bed.

I think of you all constantly and hope that all those who are ill are well on the path to good health and that all the woes are small ones.... Had really hoped to join you all in Ohio but know it would be more prudent to stay home this time around.... You had all better post lots of pictures and give details....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday evening and I am trying to get things together top go back to work tomorrow. Nothing like leaving out till the last minute!

Coffee/tea discussion: coffee with sweetener and milk, not very strong coffee. Only drink it occasionally as it tends to bother my stomach. Tea without sugar or milk. Lemon sometimes. Iced tea, unsweetened. 

Needle discussion:I have Knitpicks Options and Harmony interchangables. Love them for different yarns. Also have Knitters Pride cubics with short needles. Love those. Bought a Chiagoo lace, love it. Also have some that I can't remember the brands. Bought Knitters Pride dreamz, size 2, 16" cable for socks. And just ordered Harmony fixed #2 with 24" cable. Plus some sock yarn and their cotton. Should be waiting for me when I get back.

Fingers crossed that there is nothing majorly wrong with Charlotte. Jinx, take it easier. Want you to be able to have the reversal in August. Puplover, hope you are feeling better and better every day.

Marianne, has Dr. been able to find out why Mom slept so much? How is she doing now? Hoping the weather clears up so the aches and pains go away.

Prayers for the Canadians affected by the train accident and for the ones affected by the plane accident. 

Knitting on two circs isn't too much different than knitting with magic loop. You use the two needles that are attached for the first side and then the other ones for the second side. The unused circ holds its stitches on the cable. I will try to get a pic to show. 

Off to fold laundry and put clothes in suitcase. Also need to put things away that all all over the place.

Hope everyone has a great week.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good rookie - need to try that.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam....me, too...but I make a good substitute at home. They sell espresso powder so I load up a cup with that and then put in brewed coffee and either flavored coffee creamer or whipped cream. Satisfies my taste for the latte.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you would look great with a Jamie lee Curtis haircut - it's sleek and quite elegant - like you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is the quick shot I got right after I got my hair cut (hate the hair cut, by the way--am ready to go Jamie Lee Curtis short again and start over :shock: ).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK... I need to know about this big move. I can only hope that it is going to take you to Fale. No matter what... it is a good opportunity to clean out and reevaluate things....


That is the ultimate goal- but I am going to have to be careful I get all my paper work done in the right order- from the sounds of things I should end up with dual citizenship for the UK and NZ- but I am still going to have to be in NZ for periods of time- have not solved that problem yet- but it was really great being with Fale the 11 days I was in Sydney, in June.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with that - my problem was that my digestion process wouldn't work. Heidi was sitting with me and I said - do you think my stomach is getting big? we sat and watched and it got bigger and bigger - I finally called the nurse - she took of look - left the room - came back in - measured the distance between my nose and my stomach - said drink a glass of water and before I even got to the glass I had a tube in my stomach attached to a suction machine.

I was not allowed to eat - do you know how much food is shown on television in one form or another. Heidi brought me candy - the nurses thought I was eating too much - it was interfering with the output of my stomach - but I was hungry. wonder how much weight I lost in six days. funny now that I think back on it.

sam



gagesmom said:


> I had mine done about 6 years ago, out of the hospital that day and pain was minimal. Up and about in 2 or 3 days. The gallbladder attacks were more painful than the recovery from the surgery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the water really that color? beautiful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well you just keep doing what you need to do - everyone will survive. I'm really glad that your surgery will be sooner rather than later for your sake.


Dreamweaver said:


> Good to see all of you!!!! Mom is doing OK.... but she doesn't really get that I can't do things right now or any time soon with more surgery scheduled and she really does not like ANY change.... like a different person doing her hair, etc. etc. and the food situation is getting worse.. The stacks are getting worse... but I just can't worry about it right now... I really had to depend on friends to do for her when I was in the hospital. Now that I am standing, she thinks everything is just fine and back to normal. NOT.... Poor Gerry has been just wonderful this past couple of months. I hate to put him through it again.... but am told I will be able to drive as soon as I am off pain killers after this surgery because they will close the incision instead of leaving it open. healing should be much faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the water really that color? beautiful.
> 
> sam


yes it is! I guess we are lucky to be relatively free of pollution.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really didn't mind the tube down my nose - it was a bother but it hurt - throat was a little sore when they took it out but that was all.

whether you have had an operation or not jynx - I really don't think a ladder is where you should be - especially that high - and cleaning the gutters - hire it out.

I have no idea why everyone dreads a root canal - I have had several - no pain - ever - no tenderness - piece of cake.

i'm really glad you are going to get the reversal done so early - before you had said November maybe - starting the healing energy coming your way - it's going to be a cake walk - you'll see - besides - we have your back.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I've scheduled reversal surgery for the 6th of August with hospital check-in on the 5th. Unfortunately, this Dr. will only do it through the big incision already on my tummy and I am totally freaking out over having that darned tube down my nose again and maybe for a week.... It will also be at the same hospital and I really don't feel good about that place. Anxiety is a TERRIBLE thing. They are also going to take gall bladder as a precautionary measure.
> 
> Spent 5 hours in the dental chair Friday as they prepped for 3 crowns. sure hope they come before surgery. He wanted to do a root canal on one and I said NO.... wonder if I made a mistake as that tooth is now being sensitive to temperature... I've probably messed up the ins. paying too since they approved the root canal and I'm not doing it....
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are smart that way.

sam



mjs said:


> Well, I don't imagine they plant okra.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to watch the Man from Snowy River on Netflix and finish knitting my dishcloth before bed. Night all. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what I do except I use the half inch - come to think of it - it is almost time again.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> When mine was short I did it myself with the home barber kit and the #8 tip. It was about an inch long all over. I loved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and where have your brothers been jynx?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Good to see all of you!!!! Mom is doing OK.... but she doesn't really get that I can't do things right now or any time soon with more surgery scheduled and she really does not like ANY change.... like a different person doing her hair, etc. etc. and the food situation is getting worse.. The stacks are getting worse... but I just can't worry about it right now... I really had to depend on friends to do for her when I was in the hospital. Now that I am standing, she thinks everything is just fine and back to normal. NOT.... Poor Gerry has been just wonderful this past couple of months. I hate to put him through it again.... but am told I will be able to drive as soon as I am off pain killers after this surgery because they will close the incision instead of leaving it open. healing should be much faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to watch the Man from Snowy River on Netflix and finish knitting my dishcloth before bed. Night all. Hugs


Hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be looking for you next year jynx and be sure to bring Gerry with you.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe I'm really all caught up. It is 11 and I was up until 3:30 last night so think I should consider getting to bed.
> 
> I think of you all constantly and hope that all those who are ill are well on the path to good health and that all the woes are small ones.... Had really hoped to join you all in Ohio but know it would be more prudent to stay home this time around.... You had all better post lots of pictures and give details....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully Kathy - looking forward to seeing you in two weeks.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening and I am trying to get things together top go back to work tomorrow. Nothing like leaving out till the last minute!
> 
> Coffee/tea discussion: coffee with sweetener and milk, not very strong coffee. Only drink it occasionally as it tends to bother my stomach. Tea without sugar or milk. Lemon sometimes. Iced tea, unsweetened.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what dishcloth are you doing poledra?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to watch the Man from Snowy River on Netflix and finish knitting my dishcloth before bed. Night all. Hugs


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Years ago it was a really big deal - head between sandbags to keep it still, patches over eyes for a very long period.....


I remember my Grandfather having cataract surgery with the sandbags so he couldn't move his head. It was many years ago as I was just a youngster. Oh my, I don't want to say how many years it was... it will make me feel too old.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I sure would love to be able to be a fly on the wall at your get together, but we won't be travelling until late November and by then I guess everything will be over! LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a photo from the Kaikoura Whale Watch - a whale at sea: photo credits to Beckie Croft.


Beautiful


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Healing energy to Pontuf/Charlotte and prayers that Docs find cause easily and treat quickly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I am so jealous :hunf: :hunf: ! You lot that are going to the Knitapalooza have to take lots of photos. :-(


Here's hoping we make it to another one to come. In the meantime, there is skype so we can join in the fun, even for a short time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful


It is a lovely spot!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's what I do except I use the half inch - come to think of it - it is almost time again.
> 
> sam


Sam I just did mine again a week ago on Friday, June 28th. Glenn helped me as I couldn't see the back and it ended of with a #4 blade on top and a #2 on the sides and back and then trimmed with the plain head.

Prayers going out to those involved with both crashes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny - wonder if there is a starbucks in London.
> 
> sam


There is a Starbucks in every town, pretty much, in the UK and loads in London.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.

I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.

Flowers for Monday


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't drink tea either, only coffee.


I think us Brits are dispelling the myth that we live on tea. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Thoughts coming her way. And I love the whale photo.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm only up to [page 53 on catch up but I have to go and get ready for the knitting group.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! I have only been off for a day and a half and we are up to page 65!! :shock: I have only read up to 7. So... i have my puppy.. sooo cute. Now for puppy training. First night went better than i expected. He was all tucked up in bed in laundry about 8.30 and cried for 40 mins. Then pretty much that was it for the night! Good boy! He has even gone toilet outside a few times. Back in laundry few times today when i had to do stuff or go out and crying less than 5 mins. Fingers crossed things will be as good tonight. Photo in a day or so i promise. Of course all things cant be good.. i have a shocking cold and a cough started.  so i feel bit crappy. Back to catching up..


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's in the Digest for July 5th, in General Chit Chat, called "Try it" by scottishlass.


My first pick up of the day is coffee and have now had a second pick up - I am 'talented' according to the above. I just have to work out now what my talent is lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am so jealous :hunf: :hunf: ! You lot that are going to the Knitapalooza have to take lots of photos. :-(


I agree Kate I would love to be there oh well we can dream and read the postings lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming her way.
> 
> sam
> 
> do let us know if you hear anything else please.


Thinking of Charlotte/Pontuf and sending positive thoughts for speedy relief and return to good health


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gagesmom-good thoughts going out for your family for swift healing of Gage.
> PurpleFi-love the mini mini PF. Such small creative work.
> ...


Very nice and what a great pose too ! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and just think - it will be warm by then.
> 
> sam


Unfortunatelly it could be hot! But probably not as bad as here in Adelaide


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thinking of Charlotte/Pontuf and sending positive thoughts for speedy relief and return to good health


I would like to add my best wishes to those of Dollyclaire and everyone else who has responded to Pontuf's news. Lots of positive thoughts and hopes for speedy diagnosis and cure coming from another TP friend!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


That looks so relaxing thanks for sharing. 
How are you doing ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think DD's trip was about 8 hours--with about an hour and a half between flights. It's about 1250 miles driving from here to there--not sure how many "air miles."


From Sydney on the East coast to Perth on the West coast is 2,500 miles to drive only 2,050 miles flying time becuase planes can go direct.
Mind you the site I was looking at had the halfway point at a place that you would not be going through to get there! Checked with another site and they said the same so. 44 hours driving to get there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's actually the previous one - Knitting Circles around Socks and I have the second book (your version) also -- I love the way she does the Kitchener stitch (p. 13 in your version). I used the technique on the my first ever sock....see attached.
> 
> Yea - first sock done! It's not perfect, but I can say I learned a lot and that I think I can make the second to match without too much trouble!


good socks. BTW I rarely have perfect socks- I fudge frequently.
So they are both on two circulars? Helpful to know.

Its only Monday and we are page 65- how is anyone meant to keep up? Let alone with the rest of KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have also had my gallbladder removed and have the same type of incisions as Sam has.


Me too- but as I had been so sick before hand I was in for about 3 days- and probably should have stayed longer, but having been in for a week almost by then I just wanted home. Until I got there at least- and had to have my mother look after me as DH had to go away for meetings. Oh well a few weeks before that I had had to look after Vicky after she had her appendix out as her partner was busy as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I'm having a lovely day....doing only what I want to do when I want to do it....I finished my first sock ever so have a great sense of accomplishment. I cleaned out a closet and will soon take a nap. We have plenty of leftovers for eating so now real meals...just grazing.


Socks are fun- congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think the only time I was fed in bed was in the hospital!! Or possibly when I was sick as a child.
> JuneK


Me too. Mind you i dont really like breakfast in bed, but a cuppa tea is good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> anxious to see a picture of the new puppy - what breed did you say it was?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, he is a king charles cavalier cross maltese.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a warm Surrey. Spent the afternoon watching the tennis. Well done Andy. I have had to have a couple of glasses of wine to calm my nerves, but I did manage to embroider a butterfly while I watched the tennis. The temperature on court rose to 40 degrees.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


Thats really hot! Almost as bad as playing cricket on a very hot say here. (but tennis is more active for most of the players.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I agree...hospital food leaves a lot to be desired!!
> JuneK


Yep, the food in our public hospital here is quite appalling but in the private (where i was for 4 weeks) it was excellent and a huge menu to choose from. They even let you adjust it ... leave out or add on. Mind you i didnt get to enjoy too many coz i was too sick but i could pretty much ask for anything i felt like and i got it. Even choc thick shakes whenever i wanted.. the nurses just called kitchen and up it came. They were fabulous staff.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if you do I'm only about a 9-10 hour drive away...have plenty of room for guests too.


I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely spot!


Would be lovely to sit on the beach and watch the sun come up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


Good Afternoon from a dreary overcast Carthage. 
Love the roses.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You think? Just so they know that neither of us were being rude?


As if ......! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes there is, plenty of them not that I went into them as have never liked their coffee.


I haven't been all that keen on the few I have had. There were a couple here in Adlelaide for a while but hey didn't last long for some reason. Maybe we all used the Australian chains.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous girl Shirley and I just love the purple bike!


Ditto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, thought I would pop in and catch up with you all... but 53 pages already and it is not even the end of the week-end. Then again, we did have a holiday so maybe a lot more people home on Friday... I'll try to do a little speed reading... Miss you all...


Makes it hard to keep up doesn't it? Good to see you- how are you going?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is hanging out with daddy for a bit doing the 'dude' thing.
> 
> I took my knitting with us yesterday and almost finished my circular blanket. Shades of purple, hoping to make a couple more. Think they are different from the normal and might sell good at my craft sales in the fall.
> 
> Will post it a.s.a.p.


Good work and i am glad he is lots better. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> KateB, we are no where near the east coast of USA and yet it is still another 700 miles to my family who live just east of the Mississippi River near the middle of our country.
> 
> It takes nearly another hour to get to the nearest airport here, an hour's flight, a lay-over of 1 1/2 hours minimum in Chicago, IL, another hour's flight to St. Louis, MO, just across the Mississippi from family but nearly another hour's drive time to get to them. So it takes at least half of the driving time to even fly from here to there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The layovers and plane changes are what really add to the flying time!! As if you don't spend enough time in the air!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A little bit of cinnamon with it is good as well, learned that from an english friend.


Dave? Thats who put me onto it- but often my coffee is already flavoured (assuming you are talking about coffee- can be a hassle with the whole thing missed out . Mind you can you imagine how big the KTP would get if all the quotes got included?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A gwennie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I do consider myself a pretty good apprentice - these days I make him explain the goal is instead of just following directions- I do a better job and sometimes even have a better idea of how to do it!! He tells me he is glad he taught me so well - because now he is forgetting and I can remember!!


You mean your's will accept suggestions from you.....not mine! :evil: If it's my idea then it's automatically rubbish - even if he does sometimes doing it that way in the end! :roll: But of course by that time it's become HIS idea. You'd never believe we've been arguing for 43 years now, would you! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was speaking of Albuquerque to Kentucky--I think the distance yours went is shorter.


Oh, definitely farther!!! Although it might even out since Kentucky is quite a distance west of New England.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree black/licorice is just yucky!
> JuneK


Black jelly beans are the best!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Afternoon from a dreary overcast Carthage.
> Love the roses.


When I was a child I loved a series of books by an author named Elizabeth Enright. The books were about a family of four, and the first book was set in New York City. The family then moved to a country town in New York named Carthage where they had wonderful adventures in the country. I never knew if Carthage was fictional or an actual place but maybe it was your town. It always sounded like a wonderful place--beautiful landscape and a good place for children to grow up. I loved those books so much that I saved my money and bought copies which I read over and over. I still treasure them.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, he is a king charles cavalier cross maltese.


You will have so much fun! DD has a friend who has a King Charles Cavalier--DD says it has a lovely personality.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thinking of Charlotte/Pontuf and sending positive thoughts for speedy relief and return to good health


Me too...hope she is on the mend and home soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a friend that eats every other day... He just doesn't eat one day and eats whatever he pleases the next. It works or him.... I'm afraid I would have to have some little something, even of just a handful of nits or some cheese.


According tto the book I read that is one option. But with the 5:2 or any of these versions you can have up to 500 calories on the fasting days- so it is not a real fast. And surprisngly easy to do.
I don't have much on this week so I am trying to get 3 starving days in, previously only done the 2.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I always hoped to write one but never got around to it. Would love to write about Pat's army stories and our life. Past the age for it. Nadene (nrc1940) has a publishing company and I told her I met her l0 years too late.
> 
> I always seemed to be too busy to get started. Instead I write mile long posts to the TP!
> 
> :shock: :roll: :lol:


And we love hearing your stories Shirley :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was younger and had my hair that short, it was red (before all the gray, ha ha), and the kids always told me I looked like her.


I'm at the point in my life that the less I have to worry with my hair the better for me. I basically have a frozen shoulder so trying to curl or blow dry my hair is out. I only look at it long enough to comb it than everyone else can suffer with it the rest of the time!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love Galveston, riding the ferry especially on full moon nights.. dinners at Gaido's.. will miss the Balinese Room and all the curio shops that were out over the sea wall. I wonder what they ended up doing with the hotel over the water, it was destroyed of course, but heard they might build something else on it. I've heard they have a huge park now with rides and such, maybe a boardwalk type place. That would be awesome for sure!


We probably could look for pictures online and find out! Guess they should have built that seawall a little higher the first of the last century! But then that wouldn't have protected them from the wind!!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am only up to page 30 but my eyes cant do this any more tonight. Bed for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> You mean your's will accept suggestions from you.....not mine! :evil: If it's my idea then it's automatically rubbish - even if he does sometimes doing it that way in the end! :roll: But of course by that time it's become HIS idea. You'd never believe we've been arguing for 43 years now, would you! :shock: :lol: :lol:


I am beginning to wonder if we may be married to the same man, Kate! But I've had him for nearly 45 years!  :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> You know what "They" say, "Great minds think alike!"


LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I were that lucky... I don't even have a problem but they will take the gall bladder when they do major surgery to reverse this colostomy.... I had hoped it could all be done with a scope....


When I had my gall bladder removed, the surgeon asked in advance if I wanted him to remove my appendix. I told him, yes, so I wouldn't have to worry about that later!!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes!!!!!!! First British man (well he is now that he's won - he was often referred to as Scots when he was losing! :lol: ) to win Wimbledon for 77 years . :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thank you! Good information to know. My mom had them but was afraid to have the surgery so never did. She used to make beautiful knit/crochet things. I just think her quality of life would have been so much better, toward the end, if she would have gone ahead with the surgery. So hard to know how hard to push and when to back off. She was very definite that she did not want to have them fixed...makes me sad to think of her that way


My late DH had the surgery, both eyes, he had always worn glasses after the surgery only sunglasses!!! I told him I was jealous, though I only use readers for knitting and of course reading.. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


Beautiful, beautiful roses!!! My aunt, many years ago, had a huge rose garden. I remember she had a huge, yellow climbing rose. Have no idea what the name was...I was a teen and not interested enough to ask!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I just need to curl up in a padded room with a book, not sure even knitting needles and crochet hooks are safe at this point. Dropped a glass on my foot, it shattered, foot okay, not even a bruise, a little sore, but it went away quick, just dropped a fork, pointy end down onto the same foot, it hurts. poked a hole even, no blood so I think it'll be fine, but darn, I need my poor foot, it does a lot of work. and with no bubble wrap to wrap it in...
> Oh well. Melagel, to the rescue.


Methinks that we shall have a weekly Klutz award, but with this group would be hard to say which individual would be the winner :shock: :roll: :lol: :-D  Since we are running the world out of bubble wrap, I will use the pockets of air that come in the packages that C orders.. LOL.. I think at this time she has a tote full. (we use them in Christmas gifts makes the gifts nice and tight)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are getting rain - again - in the last two or so weeks there has not been a day when we have not gotten measurable rain. lots of thunder and lightening. one flash and clap of thunder seemed like it was in the front yard - I even jumped - hickory is laying in bed on my pillow watching me. she doesn't seem too upset. if fact she is asleep.
> 
> sam


sounds like you are in our weather pattern, here's hope for you though, there is this bright yellowish ball in the sky, I think it is called the sun???? ROFL.. first time I've been been able to greet the morning sun in quite awhile!! Hope it stays around today!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! I have only been off for a day and a half and we are up to page 65!! :shock: I have only read up to 7. So... i have my puppy.. sooo cute. Now for puppy training. First night went better than i expected. He was all tucked up in bed in laundry about 8.30 and cried for 40 mins. Then pretty much that was it for the night! Good boy! He has even gone toilet outside a few times. Back in laundry few times today when i had to do stuff or go out and crying less than 5 mins. Fingers crossed things will be as good tonight. Photo in a day or so i promise. Of course all things cant be good.. i have a shocking cold and a cough started.  so i feel bit crappy. Back to catching up..


Have managed to forget his breeding- looking forward to seeing the photos! He sounds a good little fellow.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are laughing now but did you laugh then?
> 
> sam


uhhhhh nope.. till after it was done.. LOL. Tom was/is a terrific fellow, he is just not a handy man type at all, though he truly wants to be. ROFL He was very old school, thought that women should be in the kitchen, or the store, doing laundry that type of tasks. First time he saw me sweating copper pipes it blew him away. He knew many female engineers but had never known a woman personally that did the plumbing, woodworking and general repairs that I knew how to do. After the plumbing incident he gave me a $500 a month raise.. LOL.. plus he made sure I had cash bonuses on a regular basis. He was more than fair for sure. I worked night and day with occasional days off for 8 months out of the year, from the start of the 3rd week of November though when the snow starts melting, usually late April or first of May. Rarely spent a dime during our season, part of my pay was room and board for me and Daniel. I got fantastic tips from our guests, plus my salary so winter time I had it made.. LOL I do so miss that place, I understand that it has been sold 3 times and all have released it back to my friends. One of our regular guest called and told me that it is not the same at all.. they do not associate with the guest and have strict rules. They quit staying there at all. When we closed, we had standing reservations for 10 years for holiday weeks, plus one family of men (sons and grandsons and so on) had booked the entire lodge for lifetime for the last week of hunting. They bought campers after the second time they stayed with the new owners. Oh well, one of those can't go back situations.  :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have also had my gallbladder removed and have the same type of incisions as Sam has.


mine was very old school.. but they just followed the scar that was already there.. LOL I have the big right hand turn type scar from my rib cage to my hip. Won't go into how and why.. but it's a constant memory for sure! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That looks so relaxing thanks for sharing.
> How are you doing ?


when one is beset with problems - one has just to tackle them as one can, and try not to get depressed. Thank goodness I do not have to do my down sizing at the rush I had expected, at first. I am telling myself I am doing my daughter a real favour as I will have so much less clutter when I die.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much...I'm looking forward to meeting you in person...I think I'll start putting things aside for our trip out to Sam's.


My bag is packed except for a few articles of clothing and those need to be ironed first.. ROFL. C laughed and asked if I wanted to put in next to the door already. Good idea but know she would hate that.. LOL. (OCD)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Would be lovely to sit on the beach and watch the sun come up.


You never know- one day you may!?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> We are about due for some rain, been over a week now. Not drought by any means but the garden could use it. Moms peach tree is so filled she has had to pick them in order to keep the branchs from breaking. she has clusters of 8 - 9 peaches looks more like grapes hanging. Hopefully they survive.


I so want a peach tree (or two or three) ROFL. Maybe next year.. my neighbor planted one in late April, his small tree is covered with peaches!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have promised to work out the pattern for my Accidental Star shawl- so I will be joining you in the headaches it causes- fortunately for that one there are no charts- the only charts I am used to are colour charts.
> I do hope all goes well for your Daddy. I guess I was lucky to have mine around till he was nearly 92- not long and it will be 3 years since he died. He promised he would ask St Peter to let him make a phone call- but I guess I am hard of hearing! He also used to joke about all the tools he was going to take with him- I have a few of those- miss my Daddy.


((((((((Julie)))))))))))) I miss mine too..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ((((((((Julie)))))))))))) I miss mine too..


Been missing my Mum too lately, and she has been gone nearly 28 years. I had always thought she would be the one to be around till 90, but she died at only 75. Thanks for the hug, Marianne- right back atcha!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking about Normal... my alma mater?


Yes I am! They do wonderful plays.

So glad that you are getting your reversal surgery earlier than November. I am in the second week of my last treatment. Hire the gutters done and see if someone else can do your planting so that you can enjoy the fruots of their labor.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers being said.


Lots of Prayers and good thoughts for Charlotte! I hope she is okay-- she has become a good friend. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

could not resist copying this piece of fine knitting from Rowan Yarns on facebook : interlaced cables by Kristen Rettig


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've scheduled reversal surgery for the 6th of August with hospital check-in on the 5th. Unfortunately, this Dr. will only do it through the big incision already on my tummy and I am totally freaking out over having that darned tube down my nose again and maybe for a week.... It will also be at the same hospital and I really don't feel good about that place. Anxiety is a TERRIBLE thing. They are also going to take gall bladder as a precautionary measure.
> 
> Spent 5 hours in the dental chair Friday as they prepped for 3 crowns. sure hope they come before surgery. He wanted to do a root canal on one and I said NO.... wonder if I made a mistake as that tooth is now being sensitive to temperature... I've probably messed up the ins. paying too since they approved the root canal and I'm not doing it....
> 
> ...


Thats earleir than you expected isn't it? Will be good to get it done- but what a real hassle to have to go through major surgery like that again. I wonder why he does it that way? Presumably he has a reason.

Do be careful not to overdo it- you need to help the incision healthy as he is going to use it again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Years ago it was a really big deal - head between sandbags to keep it still, patches over eyes for a very long period.....


It was terrible surgery once- 5 days without moving with head between sandbags as you said- so it is amazing to see how it has progressed in 30 years. And the difference it has made to so many- and such a sight saver in the developing countries now that it is so simple to do.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Black jelly beans are the best!


My favorite as well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


Oh my goodness.. have her in prayers for sure!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening and I am trying to get things together top go back to work tomorrow. Nothing like leaving out till the last minute!
> 
> Coffee/tea discussion: coffee with sweetener and milk, not very strong coffee. Only drink it occasionally as it tends to bother my stomach. Tea without sugar or milk. Lemon sometimes. Iced tea, unsweetened.
> 
> ...


I suspect that it might be easier to work two at a time on 2 circulars, though I might be wrong. Find out soon I guess (I have tired 2 at a time on magic loop and just couldn't remember where I was. But my yarn always spent all its time tangled. I can get one strand of yarn tangled let alone two.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave? Thats who put me onto it- but often my coffee is already flavoured (assuming you are talking about coffee- can be a hassle with the whole thing missed out . Mind you can you imagine how big the KTP would get if all the quotes got included?


No, but he did suggest using nutmeg and cinnamon in a few other dishes I would have thought to use them in. I was talking about putting them on my fried eggs. I have put cinnamon in coffee for years. tastes great that way.
We would never be able to keep up if all the quotes were included.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmmmm.... I haven't been around in so long.. have no idea why we needed a new section... As it is, there are so many now, I don't even bother to list them all on my home page. I can always find you all by just looking at sam's last post....


Hi Jynx, I hope you are doing much better!!! It is so wonderful to see you back posting again!! One of the girls from church called to inquire as to how you are doing just yesterday! Gentle hugs my friend.. do miss you and keep you in thoughts and prayers always!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree with that - my problem was that my digestion process wouldn't work. Heidi was sitting with me and I said - do you think my stomach is getting big? we sat and watched and it got bigger and bigger - I finally called the nurse - she took of look - left the room - came back in - measured the distance between my nose and my stomach - said drink a glass of water and before I even got to the glass I had a tube in my stomach attached to a suction machine.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat - do you know how much food is shown on television in one form or another. Heidi brought me candy - the nurses thought I was eating too much - it was interfering with the output of my stomach - but I was hungry. wonder how much weight I lost in six days. funny now that I think back on it.
> 
> sam


At least I avoided the tube- but not the not eating. Mind you the weekend I was in hospital before surgery I was so sick that I didn't even want to eat at the 2 engagement parties Vicky had (including one at our place- talk about good timing to get really sick).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to watch the Man from Snowy River on Netflix and finish knitting my dishcloth before bed. Night all. Hugs


Beutiful scenery


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is the quick shot I got right after I got my hair cut (hate the hair cut, by the way--am ready to go Jamie Lee Curtis short again and start over :shock: ).


LOL.. that's what I want to do, I know my hair dresser won't cut it that short though.. but I'd love it.. but then it would just curl up in what my mom calls "spit curls" and I'd look stupid.. ROFL... never mind.. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might suggest you try the Karbonz instead of the Sunstruck...I'm just not that thrilled with the blunt ends and the surface drag....I'm glad I only got a couple of them. I think I'd rather have the Karbonz, or the Knitter's Pride (same as Harmonies only UK) in the shorter needle lengths or the cubics as my extra set and they all interchange.


I was considering ordering a circular needle in the cubics to see how they feel.. I do love the Kollage needles.. Gwen has gifted me a couple of pairs and they are really nice on my hands.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> The day after my surgery I walked up (1 1/2 mi) for a checkup and then drove my car home.


That is great. The lady in our condo got both done in one day.

I am glad mine are done and I don't have any problems - has made a huge difference.

So many ideas have changed with medicine. If you have an older doctor I guess you should check his ideas. I never even thought that others were getting them done right away. We have been going to him for years and I never thought of getting a second opinion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! I have only been off for a day and a half and we are up to page 65!! :shock: I have only read up to 7. So... i have my puppy.. sooo cute. Now for puppy training. First night went better than i expected. He was all tucked up in bed in laundry about 8.30 and cried for 40 mins. Then pretty much that was it for the night! Good boy! He has even gone toilet outside a few times. Back in laundry few times today when i had to do stuff or go out and crying less than 5 mins. Fingers crossed things will be as good tonight. Photo in a day or so i promise. Of course all things cant be good.. i have a shocking cold and a cough started.  so i feel bit crappy. Back to catching up..


Maybe the new dog will help you feel better! Has our rain reached you yet? It stopped raining here. Thought it felt cold- just checked, going down to 4 (39) tonight which is cold for us. Think I might need a bit more warmth in bed tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> When I was a child I loved a series of books by an author named Elizabeth Enright. The books were about a family of four, and the first book was set in New York City. The family then moved to a country town in New York named Carthage where they had wonderful adventures in the country. I never knew if Carthage was fictional or an actual place but maybe it was your town. It always sounded like a wonderful place--beautiful landscape and a good place for children to grow up. I loved those books so much that I saved my money and bought copies which I read over and over. I still treasure them.


OH yes Carthage is real. I will try to get a picture of some of the buildings along the main street some of them have the year they were built on them. I am about 10 miles outside of the town. The landscape is beautiful it is becoming rather built up and feeling crowded where I am.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all, 69 pages already.
I am sure all who are going to Sams are getting so excited and so wish I could be there to meet you all and laugh and see some wonderful knitting and crocheting. And I am sure the food will be great also.
Been enjoying reading all the postings and catching up.
We have had high humidity and it almost makes one sick after a few days of it.
DH is still looking for a job, but out of the blue a lady from here sho I worked for part time found out I was back and asked if I would work three days at her antique shop. It is only open for the summer and they carry only furniture and all high end, she has such a flair for picking and displaying. So I said I would love to get out of the house. So have been doing that. Their last few summers have been pretty bleak with the economy but the last two weeks has shown things are better. I sold 4000.00 worth on Sat to one couple. And could have sold some of the pieces to other people the same day. So it was fun to see how happy the owner was when I told her.
Wish you all well, and think of you all during the day when different things come up. Have a nice day!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I had my gall bladder removed, the surgeon asked in advance if I wanted him to remove my appendix. I told him, yes, so I wouldn't have to worry about that later!!
> JuneK


Bit late for me- I had lost that a few years before. My belly button has been well used, first for a tubal ligation with one more hole, next for my appendix with 2 more holes (1 new and resued the first one) and then my gall baldder with 3 more holes- all new I think.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> According tto the book I read that is one option. But with the 5:2 or any of these versions you can have up to 500 calories on the fasting days- so it is not a real fast. And surprisngly easy to do.
> I don't have much on this week so I am trying to get 3 starving days in, previously only done the 2.


When I was growing up friday was our starving day. We would have teas and clear soup and the rest of the week we ate normal. I did that for years with my own children.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider how good that you have some work at least. And as you said gets you out the house. Was this just for those 3 days or is it ongoing.

David is going to take a lot of time off this semester which means he will be home much of the time- which will be interesting to see how I find it. He will think its great- he likes being home. But doesn't realise how much I need to change when he is around. Like making sure the music is not too loud (which means very quite as he can hear my music when it is low. But his when he listens (or the TV) needs to be loud so he can hear it- go figure. 
I've been putting off doing any work for a couple of years now- but with David studying and not earning much I'd better pull my weight and see what I can find.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


Have my coffee, and you supplied the flowers, and the place to enjoy, :-D thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely spot!


A place to meditate, beautiful thanks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> when one is beset with problems - one has just to tackle them as one can, and try not to get depressed. Thank goodness I do not have to do my down sizing at the rush I had expected, at first. I am telling myself I am doing my daughter a real favour as I will have so much less clutter when I die.


I am glad you don't have to rush at this as well. One tends to get rid of things that should be saved or passed on to family when rushing. I have been thinking I should down size a lot of my things as my girls all have oddles of craft supplies in their preferred craft. Most of which they have borrowed with intent to return to me. I tell them to keep it I can always borrow it back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had hoped to hear some news about the two abdominal pains while I spent so long catching up. Hope and pray that both will be sorted out promptly and be easilly dealt with and healing can begin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You never know- one day you may!?


I do hope so it looks lovely. I might not comment on all the photos that you post but have saved and shared with friends a lot of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> could not resist copying this piece of fine knitting from Rowan Yarns on facebook : interlaced cables by Kristen Rettig


Very lovely cables are on my list of sit down and actually make this winter.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you would look great with a Jamie lee Curtis haircut - it's sleek and quite elegant - like you.
> 
> sam


I am very tempted! And he just bought a new clipper set for his own hair, which I cut for him. He asked me if I knew how to use the clipper when he bought it and I said, "OH yeah." Heh. I cut my son's hair and mine for years with one.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is the ultimate goal- but I am going to have to be careful I get all my paper work done in the right order- from the sounds of things I should end up with dual citizenship for the UK and NZ- but I am still going to have to be in NZ for periods of time- have not solved that problem yet- but it was really great being with Fale the 11 days I was in Sydney, in June.


Visits to the DD and GC, maybe? Keeping you in my thoughts & heart, my dear.

What a lovely rose, Purplefi. Does it have a strong scent? I think the "old roses" smell much better than those which have been bred for color/shape--love tea roses, too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Mine was about the same size, Sam and I was in the hospital for 10 days!! Of course, that was in the 'dark ages'!
> Now they do open heart surgery and send you home in less time than that!
> JuneK


with my blood disease I was in the hospital for over a month :thumbdown: :thumbdown: when I had my total knee done, was in for 10 days :shock: Finally I convinced them to call my specialist in Texas, he got me released, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking tip length or straight needles? I am not aware of a smaller tip.... off to check out Karbonz.... I really enjoy trying new needles and have just received my first pair of red Addi lace... I'm kind of liking the square needles...


Addi now has square needles??? I need to check those out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So... i have my puppy.. sooo cute.


YAY! Puppy!!!  Enjoy him, and I hope your cold vanishes and you are back in the pink soon!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am soooooooooooooo sick of rain. Correct me if I'm wrong Marianne but I think we've had rain every day now for at least 2 weeks. My bones ache...want it gone!


Not wrong at all Gwen, actually it has been almost 3 weeks, but that first week it skipped the one day you drove up! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
> However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


The last time we drove out, it was about 23 hours of actual driving time but it is at least a 2-day trip. We are in the midst of trying to sort out how DD is getting home...I may fly her back and then drive out later in the fall as she will need to go back in September. She's becoming quite the traveler!



jknappva said:


> Oh, definitely farther!!! Although it might even out since Kentucky is quite a distance west of New England.
> JuneK


True--it's hard to know with so many different destinations and directions one can fly here!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am I right in thinking that what you call a 'biscuit' is what I call a 'scone'? A mix of flour, baking powder, and a little butter, and milk to mix to a soft dough. shaped and baked in a hot oven?


Generally speaking our biscuits are the Brits' scones and their biscuits are our cookies. But all baked goods and therefore to be desired.

Now off to knitting at the library.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Nice to meet you Grandma Di -- as you can tell from reading the tea party posts, this is a wonderful place to visit. We are all friends and we welcome anyone who decides to join us. I hope you will post and tell us a bit about your self.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Welcome to the table, glad you decided to join in.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've scheduled reversal surgery for the 6th of August with hospital check-in on the 5th. Unfortunately, this Dr. will only do it through the big incision already on my tummy and I am totally freaking out over having that darned tube down my nose again and maybe for a week.... It will also be at the same hospital and I really don't feel good about that place. Anxiety is a TERRIBLE thing. They are also going to take gall bladder as a precautionary measure.
> 
> I need to clean out her gutters but think that will have to be hired out. I'm just not in the mood to climb ladders right now and it is so hot out.......


Talk to the doctor about the anxiety issues and why you have them, maybe he can help resolve some of the problems before you go in. I will keep you as always in my prayers, glad you are out walking and doing more, always makes one feel better at least I feel that way :wink: 
As for the gutters, they have an extension that can be put on the water hose that will flush the gutters, unless it is a two story home you wouldn't have to be on a ladder at all. Of course I loaned my to my DS and now he cannot find it.. ROFL.. that's okay.. my electric power washer has an attachment I can purchase that will do an even better job I hope!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm at the point in my life that the less I have to worry with my hair the better for me. I basically have a frozen shoulder so trying to curl or blow dry my hair is out. I only look at it long enough to comb it than everyone else can suffer with it the rest of the time!
> LOL!
> JuneK


That's what Bub's doc said about his shoulder--which is why I was cutting his hair (he had always done it himself before). He got the cortisone shot and that seems to have helped some.

My hair was so short because I had four little ones and was lucky if I got a shower some days, much less had time to fool with my hair. Marianne, I know "spit curls." I had a friend with super curly hair who went that short and she just called it her "mini-fro." :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you get a good night's sleep!


Rhank you, it was good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what dishcloth are you doing poledra?
> 
> sam


Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Marianne, has Dr. been able to find out why Mom slept so much? How is she doing now? Hoping the weather clears up so the aches and pains go away
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy, nope.. the DR says that none of the test were conclusive, she had not over done her pain meds as I control what she takes. She is better now about that at least.. though she does have a tendency to sleep all day and watch tv all night.. LOL.. she says the movies are better, ROFL. Hopefully we will have a day of sunshine.. the humidity is high though, feels muggy outside! My pain is better today, not gone but at least I can walk without shooting pains!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hair appointment for 1 pm.. YEAH!!! Think I will ask about the Jaimie Lee look, Marsha will probably laugh and ask if I want to have a curly flat top.. ROFL :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely spot!


It certainly is. A beautiful Sunset too, sunseting over the water is just blissful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Purl2diva, your rhubarb cake recipe sounds wonderful, and is quite different from any I have tried before. Cant wait to test it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


I love this pattern thanks for the link.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am sure all who are going to Sams are getting so excited and so wish I could be there to meet you all and laugh and see some wonderful knitting and crocheting. And I am sure the food will be great also.
> 
> DH is still looking for a job, but out of the blue a lady from here sho I worked for part time found out I was back and asked if I would work three days at her antique shop.


I wish I could go, too--if I lived closer I surely would give it my best efforts.  Maybe next year--I hope.

Congratulations on your work. It sounds great! DD loves antiques, especially furniture.

Finally finished typing up the pattern last night, so now I can get started with the knitting. :shock: I think it will take less time to knit than it took to type it out! Off to work in a few, though...so hope to make progress this evening.

I'm still waiting for news on Daddy...thanks for those continuing good thoughts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes --- Bloomington/Normal seem to run together. Once Pup Lover and I set up a date to see th plays, you'll have to come join us!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking about Normal... my alma mater?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Did I send you one of the shorter needles from Knitter' Pride? I love them!



Dreamweaver said:


> I have some of the shorter cords from Knitter's Pride.... I'll definitely check out the Karbonz as I don't like drag and have to have sharp points... no matter what I'm knitting...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


I'd so love to come and sit in your garden, looks so peaceful and inviting for sure! Have a great day!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting --- I'll claim that one as mine as Ruby is my birthstone and I also love wearing red!



PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> According tto the book I read that is one option. But with the 5:2 or any of these versions you can have up to 500 calories on the fasting days- so it is not a real fast. And surprisngly easy to do.
> I don't have much on this week so I am trying to get 3 starving days in, previously only done the 2.


C and I have decided to start this, today is our fasting day.. LOL.. though I don't know how she will manage without her 2 glasses of wine this evening.. ROFL. I have several bottles of water chilling in the fridge, had one breakfast type bar that was only 50 calories to take the edge off with my sugarless coffee this morning. Not sure what we will find for Mom's dinner but will come up with some idea I'm sure! We've calculated a turkey roll up (lettuce leaf with turkey and her a slice of cheese, I get an extra thin slice of turkey :thumbup: ) all total our plan will give us 350 calories for the day, so if we slip just a tad bit we should be okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures ---- I'll bet he's a cute little guy!!



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, he is a king charles cavalier cross maltese.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hy Nd, wonderful to hear from you.
Charlotte healing energy sent your way.
Juli, I am tring to de litter also. As my husband is a hoarder it is a long process. When colitis allows I take at least one carloads of stuff to thrift shop when he is garage sailing.
Actually got to walk Maya, my Dobie, a half hour this morning. And hoping to get to half hour of Zumba. I acm on strict no gluten diet.
Love the socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is very interesting how we develop a sense of distance -- my hometown in Iowa is 400 miles from here - about 8 hours without pushing it - I would sometimes drive that for a 3 day weekend....but then I was much younger..I really wouldn't want to do that now because I'd need a day to recuperate.



KateB said:


> I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
> However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We probably could look for pictures online and find out! Guess they should have built that seawall a little higher the first of the last century! But then that wouldn't have protected them from the wind!!
> JuneK


From what I understand the water was way over the seawall, pretty scary seeing how high it is when one stands on the beach and looks up!! My brother and I would spend hours playing in the bunkers when we were kids, Mom was in the hospital in Galveston and my dad would take us there to run out energy for the ride home.. LOL. I don't know if the bunkers are still there now, they had closed them up because of too many foul play incidents were happening in them. Sad really, such a part of the history of the island!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> could not resist copying this piece of fine knitting from Rowan Yarns on facebook : interlaced cables by Kristen Rettig


Oh this is beautiful... one of my goals is to learn cables. But socks come first.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very interesting how we develop a sense of distance -- my hometown in Iowa is 400 miles from here - about 8 hours without pushing it - I would sometimes drive that for a 3 day weekend....but then I was much younger..I really wouldn't want to do that now because I'd need a day to recuperate.


Gwen and I discussed leaving here on Thursday for the Ohio trip, but nixed that idea and decided to stay an extra night and leave on Monday morning, that way no late driving and a day to relax from all the excitement! Hope it will be sunny so we can have some serious pool time.. ROFL. I'll look like a beached whale in a suit, but I do miss a pool!!! :lol:   :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> You will have so much fun! DD has a friend who has a King Charles Cavalier--DD says it has a lovely personality.


My friend had one and one day the gas man came to her door carrying the dog who was trying to lick him to death. My friend just looked and said, "I see you've met my guard dog!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am beginning to wonder if we may be married to the same man, Kate! But I've had him for nearly 45 years!  :lol:


LOL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GrandmaDi --- welcome. I, too, watch grandson on a daily basis - he's 4 going on 30. Glad you poked your head in and love to hear more about you.

I was playing checkers with DGS yesterday and he commented out loud his next three moves and where he thought I'd be moving too! Come on already---I can't even beat a 4 year old in checkers!!



GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like that one and have added it to my list.



Poledra65 said:


> Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gwen and I discussed leaving here on Thursday for the Ohio trip, but nixed that idea and decided to stay an extra night and leave on Monday morning, that way no late driving and a day to relax from all the excitement! Hope it will be sunny so we can have some serious pool time.. ROFL. I'll look like a beached whale in a suit, but I do miss a pool!!! :lol:   :roll:


Jamie and I are leaving here on the 19th early morning so, we don't have to rush and leaving Monday morning. She has to be to work on tuesday noon. Haven't calculated how long it will take yet.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are leaving here on the 19th early morning so, we don't have to rush and leaving Monday morning. She has to be to work on tuesday noon. Haven't calculated how long it will take yet.


The map guide online says 10 hrs, but normally if it says that I can usually count on more like 8.. depending on stops of course :thumbup: I do know that Gwen has the map of LYS shops along our route.. ROFL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider - that should be great working part time in an antique shop....we should all give you our "wish" list like mine is - cookbooks & knitting/croche books, pyrex and jadeite, stainless steel and cast iron cookware.



Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could go, too--if I lived closer I surely would give it my best efforts.  Maybe next year--I hope.
> 
> Congratulations on your work. It sounds great! DD loves antiques, especially furniture.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The map guide online says 10 hrs, but normally if it says that I can usually count on more like 8.. depending on stops of course :thumbup: I do know that Gwen has the map of LYS shops along our route.. ROFL


I am sure there will parts of the road I will not remember being on. My foot gets a bit heavy at times; although my new truck tells me when I am going to fast and slows down for me. Whether I want it too or not.  Keeps me from arriving places sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good morning all, 69 pages already.
> I am sure all who are going to Sams are getting so excited and so wish I could be there to meet you all and laugh and see some wonderful knitting and crocheting. And I am sure the food will be great also.
> Been enjoying reading all the postings and catching up.
> We have had high humidity and it almost makes one sick after a few days of it.
> ...


Hsppy that you found something part time and something that you enjoy. Prayers still coming DHs way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Welcome GrandmaDi! Feel free to join in anytime and often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all, 69 pages already.
> I am sure all who are going to Sams are getting so excited and so wish I could be there to meet you all and laugh and see some wonderful knitting and crocheting. And I am sure the food will be great also.
> Been enjoying reading all the postings and catching up.
> We have had high humidity and it almost makes one sick after a few days of it.
> ...


so glad for you- even if this may be only short term any help makes one feel so much more positive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you don't have to rush at this as well. One tends to get rid of things that should be saved or passed on to family when rushing. I have been thinking I should down size a lot of my things as my girls all have oddles of craft supplies in their preferred craft. Most of which they have borrowed with intent to return to me. I tell them to keep it I can always borrow it back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope so it looks lovely. I might not comment on all the photos that you post but have saved and shared with friends a lot of them.


that is nice to know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very lovely cables are on my list of sit down and actually make this winter.


I thought those were particularly fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Visits to the DD and GC, maybe? Keeping you in my thoughts & heart, my dear.
> 
> What a lovely rose, Purplefi. Does it have a strong scent? I think the "old roses" smell much better than those which have been bred for color/shape--love tea roses, too.


Maybe I should buy the occasional Lotto ticket! wouldn't it be fun to meet up at a knit-a-paloosa sometime. The main issue with visiting Christchurch is that property prices including rentals have gone sky high since the earthquake- but that is very high on the list of possibilities


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Rhank you, it was good.


That is good- we all need our rest- can't remember is DH home or out on the job?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should buy the occasional Lotto ticket! wouldn't it be fun to meet up at a knit-a-paloosa sometime. The main issue with visiting Christchurch is that property prices including rentals have gone sky high since the earthquake- but that is very high on the list of possibilities


I was just telling my mother yesterday that if I won the lotto, I'd buy acreage and build us all a house--we could have our own family town. LOL And Scotland would be my first trip but I would love to see NZ too.

When you say you have to spend time in NZ periodically, how much time do you mean? I guess I was thinking a week or three, but would it be significantly more than that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hy Nd, wonderful to hear from you.
> Charlotte healing energy sent your way.
> Juli, I am tring to de litter also. As my husband is a hoarder it is a long process. When colitis allows I take at least one carloads of stuff to thrift shop when he is garage sailing.
> Actually got to walk Maya, my Dobie, a half hour this morning. And hoping to get to half hour of Zumba. I acm on strict no gluten diet.
> Love the socks.


I have many more rubbish bags filled at the moment- but am sorting which clothes should go to the goodwill. Like I would like to lose weight but I am not sure how slim is realisable!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought those were particularly fine!


Yes I think so too. Love cables but never seem to keep anything I've made using them. Maybe some of the yarn I received over the winter will make a nice cabled cardigan. Will have to check and see if there is enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh this is beautiful... one of my goals is to learn cables. But socks come first.. LOL


Once you get the hang of handling the cable needle they are not awfully difficult- and Kaye/Poledra just did a workshop on a cable shrug, BTW.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have many more rubbish bags filled at the moment- but am sorting which clothes should go to the goodwill. Like I would like to lose weight but I am not sure how slim is realisable!


I have been doing similar with my own things...but can't get him to...we have SO much that we don't or will not use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was just telling my mother yesterday that if I won the lotto, I'd buy acreage and build us all a house--we could have our own family town. LOL And Scotland would be my first trip but I would love to see NZ too.
> 
> When you say you have to spend time in NZ periodically, how much time do you mean? I guess I was thinking a week or three, but would it be significantly more than that?


around six to seven months of the year initially- they specifically say that you have to be intending to remain in NZ when you apply for Citizenship- it is another major Catch 22- but I can't change the bureaucracy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have been doing similar with my own things...but can't get him to...we have SO much that we don't or will not use.


 :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

After the plumbing incident he gave me a $500 a month raise.. LOL.. plus he made sure I had cash bonuses on a regular basis. He was more than fair for sure. I worked night and day with occasional days off for 8 months out of the year, from the start of the 3rd week of November though when the snow starts melting, usually late April or first of May.

Sounds as if you more than earned every penny he paid you and the bonuses!
We do what we have to do, don't we?!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ((((((((Julie)))))))))))) I miss mine too..


My father has been gone since the early '50s and there's still an empty spot in my heart. My mom has been gone for almost 20 yrs. and I still find myself thinking of things I want to ask her!! The emptiness never goes away completely, does it?
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My father has been gone since the early '50s and there's still an empty spot in my heart. My mom has been gone for almost 20 yrs. and I still find myself thinking of things I want to ask her!! The emptiness never goes away completely, does it?
> JuneK


Not completely- but at this distance I find it can hit unexpectedly!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was terrible surgery once- 5 days without moving with head between sandbags as you said- so it is amazing to see how it has progressed in 30 years. And the difference it has made to so many- and such a sight saver in the developing countries now that it is so simple to do.


I think the only reason I couldn't drive after my cataract surgery was the 'relaxation' pill I was given before my surgery. Didn't really sleep but couldn't remember what was done during the surgery, either! Strange!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> around six to seven months of the year initially- they specifically say that you have to be intending to remain in NZ when you apply for Citizenship- it is another major Catch 22- but I can't change the bureaucracy!


Oh, wow. Yes, I can see that's an issue...especially if you would have to relocate every few months or keep a place full time somewhere? I have often wished I could have held on to my house in KY so I could just go there whenever I liked to stay, but the expense was far too much.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DH is still looking for a job, but out of the blue a lady from here sho I worked for part time found out I was back and asked if I would work three days at her antique shop. It is only open for the summer and they carry only furniture and all high end, she has such a flair for picking and displaying. So I said I would love to get out of the house. So have been doing that. Their last few summers have been pretty bleak with the economy but the last two weeks has shown things are better. I sold 4000.00 worth on Sat to one couple. And could have sold some of the pieces to other people the same day. So it was fun to see how happy the owner was when I told her.
Wish you all well, and think of you all during the day when different things come up. Have a nice day!![/quote]

So glad things are looking up ... can understand completely her delight with your sales!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, wow. Yes, I can see that's an issue...especially if you would have to relocate every few months or keep a place full time somewhere? I have often wished I could have held on to my house in KY so I could just go there whenever I liked to stay, but the expense was far too much.


Something has to work out! But I can see that I will end up having to board somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Is anyone in contact with Budasha- we have not heard from her for such a long time?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Welcome....there's always your choice of beverage and a comfy chair....not to mention good company at the KTP. Our gracious host, Sam, will officially welcome you when he comes online, I'm sure.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> with my blood disease I was in the hospital for over a month :thumbdown: :thumbdown: when I had my total knee done, was in for 10 days :shock: Finally I convinced them to call my specialist in Texas, he got me released, LOL.


With your health problems, I'm sure what is simple surgery for most people would always be complicated with you!
I know it makes you dread surgery of any kind.
JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Monday afternoon here,

I am at page 63 trying to catch up from yesterday when I was last on. I told Gage all about the good wishes, get wells and prayers and he told me to say......

Hello everyone and Thank you all. He sends huge hugs around the world to you all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Monday afternoon here,
> 
> I am at page 63 trying to catch up from yesterday when I was last on. I told Gage all about the good wishes, get wells and prayers and he told me to say......
> 
> Hello everyone and Thank you all. He sends huge hugs around the world to you all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello back to Gage and huge hugs from my house to yours. Gald you are feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very interesting how we develop a sense of distance -- my hometown in Iowa is 400 miles from here - about 8 hours without pushing it - I would sometimes drive that for a 3 day weekend....but then I was much younger..I really wouldn't want to do that now because I'd need a day to recuperate.


About 10 yrs ago, I drove from Galveston area in TX to VA with my cat (then only 4 or 5 months old) I laughingly say she rode shotgun as she didn't have her driver's permit!
LOL! I only drove about 8 hrs each day with frequent breaks at rest areas. I left very late on Sat. afternoon and got to South east VA around noon on Tues. As you can tell, I didn't rush. Since I was alone, and I'll have to admit, fur-baby was not a conversationalist, I didn't want to lose my ability to concentrate by driving too long.
Have to admit, the weather was great...last of April so no extremes of heat and/or cold.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> From what I understand the water was way over the seawall, pretty scary seeing how high it is when one stands on the beach and looks up!! My brother and I would spend hours playing in the bunkers when we were kids, Mom was in the hospital in Galveston and my dad would take us there to run out energy for the ride home.. LOL. I don't know if the bunkers are still there now, they had closed them up because of too many foul play incidents were happening in them. Sad really, such a part of the history of the island!


What history remained after the 20th century hurricane was just about all destroyed by Ike. I think I remember seeing only one house left standing on the Bolivar Peninsula afterwards. My daughter and friends had gone picnicking (LOL sp??)on the Peninsula just a couple of months before.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear of Gage's progress and Charlotte's good test results!

And welcome to the new voices!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I find that so amusing. Is it because our interstate roads are in some way "better"? It really isn't bad to do a long drive over here. I do get tired but the interstate highway system is overall pretty good. Please don't take this reply as being snobbish. I've never been outside of the USA and really have no clue as to what to expect traveling abroad in another country. (except what I've seen on tv or internet).


KateB said:


> I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
> However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I find that so amusing. Is it because our interstate roads are in some way "better"? I really isn't bad to do a long drive over here. I do get tired but the interstate highway system is overall pretty good. Please don't take this reply as being snobbish. I've never been outside of the USA and really have no clue as to what to expect traveling abroad in another country. (except what I've seen on tv or internet).


I tend to think we are just used to things being so far apart when we have always lived in such a big country--I would guess that Aussies and Canadians have this same mindset, as that country is also quite large? The thought of getting on a train and being in another country in a couple of hours seems astounding to me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


Thanks for the update, Julie!! So glad they didn't find anything serious. But it's still a worry when you hurt and the drs can't find a cause!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> I still hear people say they've been told their cataracts are not ready. I was glad my doctor's attitude seemed to be the earlier the better. I had the first done before medicare because it was bad enough that I was afraid I would not be able to drive safely if I waited. But then when I became 65 I wanted to get the other done and be finished with it. I've been glad ever since.


No, didn't even get that far...just the conversation with the doctor after my eye tests...weird, right?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Years ago it was a really big deal - head between sandbags to keep it still, patches over eyes for a very long period.....


I remember that...when I was a little girl, an elderly uncle had cataract surgery and we went to visit him...I saw those sandbags and remember thinking how odd. Now it is an in and out thing - lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I tend to get a heavy foot myself Caren so I've gotten in the habit of setting the cruise control. Sure can't afford a ticket.


NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there will parts of the road I will not remember being on. My foot gets a bit heavy at times; although my new truck tells me when I am going to fast and slows down for me. Whether I want it too or not.  Keeps me from arriving places sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...got lots to do and being lazy....will check back in later. Have fun!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have messaged with Pontuf and she asked me to let you all know that the CAT scan came back ok no blockages or anything. All other tests are ok so far. She is not in pain anymore, and they will be releasing her later this morning with instructions to go see a GI doctor.

Edit-
Oopps! I see where Julie has already posted this info, sorry for the repeat.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged! 

Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!

GrandmaDi - Welcome in!!!

Rookie - Happy Birthday!

I finally got the Pepita pattern done. I used sock yarn and size 2 needles. I think this will fit a 12 month old, from the size of it. My pregnant niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman so thought this cute little pattern resembled his camo colored hip waders  I think they will get a kick out of them. If the baby is a girl, I may have to come up with a quick Plan B...but I have until October ro figure something out


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the Pepita pattern done. I used sock yarn and size 2 needles. I think this will fit a 12 month old, from the size of it. My pregnant niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman so thought this cute little pattern resembled his camo colored hip waders  I think they will get a kick out of them. If the baby is a girl, I may have to come up with a quick Plan B...but I have until October


Girls in my family wear hunting and fishing gear, too. LOL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Girls in my family wear hunting and fishing gear, too. LOL


That's what I figured...although dear sister-in-law might not find it amusing (grandma to be). I can always purchase a little white shirt to go underneath that has little pink roses around the neckline of the shirt


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay

Have started beef stew following The Pioneer Womans receipt. Smells wonderful! Was raining this morning and is now very humid not easy breathing when out there this morning and I normally dont have those issues. Went thru all of my knitting mags last night marking patterns and making a pile of those that have one or none that interest me to bring for anyone who wants them. Seems to be about 50/50, if there was only one pattern I photocopied it for me to get rid of the magazine.

Going to look at stash n patterns and find something new to start. Back later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful picture - thanks for sharing myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely spot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to get help when you can do it. I usually look in the mirror at the back of my head - lay my finger where I want to cut and cut everything under my finger. then I trim without a guard by looking into a handheld mirror so I can see what I am doing. most of the time it words - sometimes I have to get Heidi to straighten it up so I have hair left in the back. lol thank goodness it grows rather quickly.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam I just did mine again a week ago on Friday, June 28th. Glenn helped me as I couldn't see the back and it ended of with a #4 blade on top and a #2 on the sides and back and then trimmed with the plain head.
> 
> Prayers going out to those involved with both crashes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful rose - I bet it smells just as good.

I want to camp out in your back yard purplefi - so tranquil - are you in an area that it stays fairly quiet in your garden.

hope the group has a great time.

sam

are you serving them tea?



PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from a lovely sunny Surrey. I'm up early today as the WI knitting groups is meeting here this morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and sending healings hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Flowers for Monday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great trip it would be to drive across Australia - at least I think it would be. the scenery would be beautiful.

sam



darowil said:


> From Sydney on the East coast to Perth on the West coast is 2,500 miles to drive only 2,050 miles flying time becuase planes can go direct.
> Mind you the site I was looking at had the halfway point at a place that you would not be going through to get there! Checked with another site and they said the same so. 44 hours driving to get there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he should be very cute.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, he is a king charles cavalier cross maltese.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful picture - thanks for sharing myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Can't take the responsibility for the beauty- that belongs higher up- but they have some excellent photographers posting there pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are much more spread out and a larger area - I've drives 60/70 miles one way just for dinner and thought nothing of it. I think americans are wedded to their cars more then Europeans. I woud rather have your public transport than drive all the time.

sam



KateB said:


> I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
> However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ended up picking up shawl though i think i may be off a row. If you are looking at the side that has the design is that the rs or the ws?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ended up picking up shawl though i think i may be off a row. If you are looking at the side that has the design is that the rs or the ws?


Is it a garter stitch shawl? I'm guessing the side with any distinctive design is the right side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you are still smiling.

sam



KateB said:


> You mean your's will accept suggestions from you.....not mine! :evil: If it's my idea then it's automatically rubbish - even if he does sometimes doing it that way in the end! :roll: But of course by that time it's become HIS idea. You'd never believe we've been arguing for 43 years now, would you! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah darowil - I agree.

sam



darowil said:


> Black jelly beans are the best!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we know what happened to her?

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Me too...hope she is on the mend and home soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after the big rain - we had another big rainfall around 1:30 this morning. today the air is really heavy - very overcast - I suspect we will get more rain before the day is over. I should be running the a/c but the air is pleasant blowing through the house.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> sounds like you are in our weather pattern, here's hope for you though, there is this bright yellowish ball in the sky, I think it is called the sun???? ROFL.. first time I've been been able to greet the morning sun in quite awhile!! Hope it stays around today!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love how you call it ONLY a 9 - 10 hour drive! Over here if we drive for more than 2 hours we think we've gone a long way. Last summer DH and I drove to Devon (about 400 miles?)and we did it over 3 days with 2 overnight stops!
> However I very much appreciate the invite. :thumbup:


If we drovefor 9-10 hrs we'd fall off the edge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If we drovefor 9-10 hrs we'd fall off the edge!


 :thumbup: ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would look great on a sweater.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> could not resist copying this piece of fine knitting from Rowan Yarns on facebook : interlaced cables by Kristen Rettig


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would look great on a sweater.
> 
> sam


I seem to recall it is on a jumper for the lady's granddaughter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for posting --- I'll claim that one as mine as Ruby is my birthstone and I also love wearing red!


You can have it any time you like. Wanna come and get it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> I seem to recall it is on a jumper for the lady's granddaughter.


Love your photos and the one of the cable. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love your photos and the one of the cable. :thumbup:


I have been enjoying your photos from your garden!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


That out fit is sooooo cute. You do such great work and get so much done.
Welcome also GrandmaDi, you will love being part of this big family. Never met anyone but feel a big part of something!! And in this world of all kinds of problems this is a great feeling.
Thanks for the congrats, is only until fall but does get me out and I have a tendency to become a hermit when I am depressed and stressed.
Glad Pontuf is getting home and nothing showing up, make sure you all drive are and don't get into any big trouble on your drive to Sams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandmadi - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop in for a cuppa with us. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so be sure to stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam

sounds like they are almost twins.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday afternoon and I am back in service and ready to go but no call yet. 

Glad to hear that Jinx is on her way home and feeling better. Hope she stays well.

Love licorice and black jelly beans. My dad used to buy a bag every Easter just for himself.

Welcome GrandmaDi. Glad you could join us. 

Thanks for the pics everyone. I save them to my tablet and use them for my backgrounds.

Back on the sensible eating plan. Had a yogurt/berry smoothie this morning and apples and goat cheese for lunch. May try the 5/2 eating but unsure how to do it as I really need protein for my driving days. 

Forgot what else I decided to comment on. So will wish everyone a great day. Going to try and finish my socks so I can get the matching ones on the needles. 

See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful rose - I bet it smells just as good.
> 
> I want to camp out in your back yard purplefi - so tranquil - are you in an area that it stays fairly quiet in your garden.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, the gks like camping in the garden . It is quiet but only half a mile from the town centre. Served the wi coffee and biscuits this morning, nothing exotic as we were all busy knittingl Three of the ladies are now doing a wingspan and two more want to start!! We had the doors wide open so we could sit and watch the pond while we knitted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> grandmadi - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you decided to stop in for a cuppa with us. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so be sure to stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


And welcome from me too. Sam hope you've got some coffee as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Monday noon in Arizona - I haven't caught up yet from last night - but just in case it hasn't been posted - Pontuf is feeling better and coming home today- a welcome BD gift for her DH!!! I will catch up later - lots of work to do after the Holiday weekend. - luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been enjoying your photos from your garden!


Thanks, I'll keep them coming. My raspberries are just ripening, so I may have to have some for breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I'll keep them coming. My raspberries are just ripening, so I may have to have some for breakfast.


I used to grow raspberries when I lived in Christchurch- not cold enough here- red currants would have to be an all time favourite of mine.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear of Gage's progress and Charlotte's good test results!
> 
> And welcome to the new voices!


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to do that one - looks like great fun - the k2, yo, k1 in the same stitch sounds a little intimidating - but the rest seems easy. I even have a dark purple cotton yarn.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - we will definitely be looking for you next year sorlenna - absolutely.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could go, too--if I lived closer I surely would give it my best efforts.  Maybe next year--I hope.
> 
> Congratulations on your work. It sounds great! DD loves antiques, especially furniture.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine will bark like crazy when someone comes to the door - then try to lick them to death.

sam



KateB said:


> My friend had one and one day the gas man came to her door carrying the dog who was trying to lick him to death. My friend just looked and said, "I see you've met my guard dog!"


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


So cute, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have not heard of that - is it a governor of some type?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there will parts of the road I will not remember being on. My foot gets a bit heavy at times; although my new truck tells me when I am going to fast and slows down for me. Whether I want it too or not.  Keeps me from arriving places sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good to know. thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> 
> Have started beef stew following The Pioneer Womans receipt. Smells wonderful! Was raining this morning and is now very humid not easy breathing when out there this morning and I normally dont have those issues. Went thru all of my knitting mags last night marking patterns and making a pile of those that have one or none that interest me to bring for anyone who wants them. Seems to be about 50/50, if there was only one pattern I photocopied it for me to get rid of the magazine.
> 
> Going to look at stash n patterns and find something new to start. Back later


Yaaaa, this is a happy day, You've come a long way baby, :lol: so happy for you, when I think about the first prayer going up for you, and now look what God has done. So happy. Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Is it a garter stitch shawl? I'm guessing the side with any distinctive design is the right side.


No its the Eiffel Tower shawl on one side you can see the design, yos etc, other side is no distinctive design


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for gage - healing energy arriving steadily to help him get back in the pink.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Good Monday afternoon here,
> 
> I am at page 63 trying to catch up from yesterday when I was last on. I told Gage all about the good wishes, get wells and prayers and he told me to say......
> 
> Hello everyone and Thank you all. He sends huge hugs around the world to you all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> If we drovefor 9-10 hrs we'd fall off the edge!


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great job Kathy - girls can wear waders too.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say the right side.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Ended up picking up shawl though i think i may be off a row. If you are looking at the side that has the design is that the rs or the ws?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you started at the very top of the island how far would it be to land's end?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> If we drovefor 9-10 hrs we'd fall off the edge!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Monday afternoon and I am back in service and ready to go but no call yet.
> 
> Glad to hear that Jinx is on her way home and feeling better. Hope she stays well.
> 
> ...


Great socks, and your model is beautiful and top is cute, she looks nice in pink.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a delightful time purplefi - I would have trouble knitting with that view in front of me.

you should show them the parade of wingspans.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the gks like camping in the garden . It is quiet but only half a mile from the town centre. Served the wi coffee and biscuits this morning, nothing exotic as we were all busy knittingl Three of the ladies are now doing a wingspan and two more want to start!! We had the doors wide open so we could sit and watch the pond while we knitted.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I need to do that one - looks like great fun - the k2, yo, k1 in the same stitch sounds a little intimidating - but the rest seems easy. I even have a dark purple cotton yarn.
> 
> sam


Think I will try it one day soon :-D


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you started at the very top of the island how far would it be to land's end?
> 
> sam


DH is from Texas and from him I learned this rhyme, which other Texans I'm sure will recognize:
The sun has riz (risen)
The sun has set
And we ain't out
Of Texas yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello again! Back from scrubbing tables and painting them so they will be ready to head to Sam's. It is so hot and humid outside I thought I'd die. Temp is only 88F but the humidity makes it feel so much hotter. By the time I came in it looked as if I'd been in a wet t-shirt contest....LOL...Oh what a fright that would be...LOL The tables should dry pretty quickly and then if it rains again, well they just get wet. Hands too tired now to be able to drag them up the steps to the glassed in porch. 

Going to fix myself a light snack and cool down now. Maybe knit some too if my hands stop shaking...of course that could make for some interesting stitches. LOL

Love the rhyme from TX. Lived in Richardson briefly as a child; dad was from Dallas/Mesquite. 

Julie, PurpleFi loved the pictures. To BOTH Kathies...the outfits are so adorable. 

SO glad to hear Pontuf is okay; will be curious to find out what GI doc has to say about pain when you go there Charlotte.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I tend to get a heavy foot myself Caren so I've gotten in the habit of setting the cruise control. Sure can't afford a ticket.


Most of the time I use cruise control it makes life good.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
I try to keep up to date with the TP and I want to say a hearty welcome to all newcombers. This is a wonderful place to be and Sam is like a cherish brother to us all. He is the kindest man and is responsible for such a loving family for us all to be a part of. Sam, we love you.
I pray God be with all of you who have lost loved ones, comfort all who are sick, in the hospital, or facing major surgical procedures, and for all who are just in a valley of despair. May He wrap you all in His Angels healing wings..I love you my dear sisters.Betty


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Betty!!! I am so glad you have had a few days at home with your Jim. Hopefully that a.c. will be quickly installed and you can lay back and relax; you certainly need it. So sorry to hear that Angie is experiencing the pain still/again. I pray for her daily as well as for you.


Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Betty so sorry to hear that Angies issues are recurring and that you are so worn down. Prayers and healing energy for you and your whole family, that you may all have healing, peace and be together again as you shouldbe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good to know. thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


There are so many at the Tea Party who are good friends!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> n patterns and find something new to start. Back later


What wonderful news!! I know that's a great relief. Sounds like you've recovered from your last treatment! 
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> No its the Eiffel Tower shawl on one side you can see the design, yos etc, other side is no distinctive design


If you have purls on the back side, that will be the "bumpy" or WS, then.

*Happy birthday, Betty!* I do hope you find some enjoyment of the day...my heart goes out to you and Angie. It is so hard to see our children suffering and feel so helpless. Hugs to you and continued good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello again! Back from scrubbing tables and painting them so they will be ready to head to Sam's. It is so hot and humid outside I thought I'd die. Temp is only 88F but the humidity makes it feel so much hotter. By the time I came in it looked as if I'd been in a wet t-shirt contest....LOL...Oh what a fright that would be...LOL The tables should dry pretty quickly and then if it rains again, well they just get wet. Hands too tired now to be able to drag them up the steps to the glassed in porch.
> 
> Going to fix myself a light snack and cool down now. Maybe knit some too if my hands stop shaking...of course that could make for some interesting stitches. LOL
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying them! What time do we have to be ready for you people to be skyping at Defiance?- if you give it in EDT I will understand! And ofcourse please note ,here it will be my birthday- just so everyone knows- Now Dad has died most people in the family forget. And Bronwen has warned me that because her salary is so much lower than Peter was getting Christmas will be only for the children. I should hear sometime today the quote for the two main loads I want carted.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Betty. I hope better days are ahead for both you and Angie.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Forgot what else I decided to comment on. So will wish everyone a great day. Going to try and finish my socks so I can get the matching ones on the needles.

See you all later.

Ohio Kathy[/quote]

That is a darling top and a darling model....You are so brave 2 socks on circs!! Just the idea of one sock with magic loop make my fingers fumble!!!
Some things I just don't have the patience to learn, I guess...you know....old dog, new tricks!!! ROFL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Betty so sorry to hear that Angies issues are recurring and that you are so worn down. Prayers and healing energy for you and your whole family, that you may all have healing, peace and be together again as you shouldbe.


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


Will keep you in mind! Your house has to be someone's dream home- as I think I've already said!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> DH is from Texas and from him I learned this rhyme, which other Texans I'm sure will recognize:
> The sun has riz (risen)
> The sun has set
> And we ain't out
> Of Texas yet.


Oh, so true!!! We drove all day to get from Houston to Big Bend Park and that was no where near the length or width of TX....
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Betty!!! I am so glad you have had a few days at home with your Jim. Hopefully that a.c. will be quickly installed and you can lay back and relax; you certainly need it. So sorry to hear that Angie is experiencing the pain still/again. I pray for her daily as well as for you.


Ditto, Hey Girl, Happy birthday  know that we are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Bulldog*-- I hope you have a wonderful day. I am so glad you mentioned your birthday.

I also hope Angie feels better too. This is for both of you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, my dear Betty. I'm so saddened to hear the hard time you and Angie are going through. I know you feel as if you have no good news in your life.
I continue to pray for you and your daughter. I'm so hoping this is just a temporary set-back for Angie. 
Please know you continue to be in my heart and prayers.
Many hugs and blessings to you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


I'm so glad you son could be with you to make this anniversary a little easier to bear!
I pray you will soon find a buyer for your house.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are enjoying them! What time do we have to be ready for you people to be skyping at Defiance?- if you give it in EDT I will understand! And ofcourse please note ,here it will be my birthday- just so everyone knows- Now Dad has died most people in the family forget. And Bronwen has warned me that because her salary is so much lower than Peter was getting Christmas will be only for the children. I should hear sometime today the quote for the two main loads I want carted.


Julie, I want to wish you a happy birthday in advance. If you don't mention it again, I just know I'll have another CRAFT day and not remember!! Prayers with you at this very busy time.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Bulldog*-- I hope you have a wonderful day. I am so glad you mentioned your birthday.
> 
> I also hope Angie feels better too. This is for both of you!


So, so beautiful, dearest Shirley!!
I want to add my birthday wishes also, Betty, although your special day has come and gone. Enjoy that a/c!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I want to wish you a happy birthday in advance. If you don't mention it again, I just know I'll have another CRAFT day and not remember!! Prayers with you at this very busy time.
> JuneK


ooops, of course all can read that- I should have PM'd Gwen- she is too busy to skype today, I think!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> 
> Yea!!! Pup that is the best news of all. So happy for you and looking forward to many years ahead in remission.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - healing energy to you and yours - me thinks you need to skip town for a while. one does need to take care of oneself. do not push the cleaning - rest.

sam

know that you are missed

and I almost forgot--HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YO U and many more.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't that make a grand hike - I think there is a hiking trail the whole way - through towns and cities - think it would be great fun.

sam

healing energy to you on this anniversary - it was good of your son to be there for you.



martina said:


> According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another beautiful wall hanging quilt - thanks Shirley

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Bulldog*-- I hope you have a wonderful day. I am so glad you mentioned your birthday.
> 
> I also hope Angie feels better too. This is for both of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*When to skype with the KTP bunch during Knit-a-palooza*
Okay, I know this is not the most ideal situation as far a time but I will set up my laptop around 5:30 p.m. EST.

I have only heard from a few folks to add them to my skype account so that they (we) can connect. If you are interested in skyping with us PLEASE let me know this week. Send me a pm that you are sending a contact request to me so I can accept in. I will block any name that I do not recognize when if comes through skype and I do not want to block YOU so you MUST let me know THIS WEEK if you plan to join us via skype. My skype name is gwensettle.

Folks that have already let me know I will automatically put you in a "group setting" on skype and will plan on making a call to you once I get set up. Our group is due to arrive at Sam's at 4:30 p.m. and I have to have time to set up tables, etc which is why I set the time for 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried Skype before and it wasn't great...but that was with the old computer, so I have a good reason to try again! I will see if my account still exists and let you know!

Edit: Ha ha, and now there is an ad for downloading Skype on the page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - it is free so don't pay for it

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I tried Skype before and it wasn't great...but that was with the old computer, so I have a good reason to try again! I will see if my account still exists and let you know!
> 
> Edit: Ha ha, and now there is an ad for downloading Skype on the page.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For folks not familiar with skype, the basic is free and easily downloaded. Also IF you formerly had an account and suffer from CRAFT (I've done this sooooo many times) you can sign up under a different name. I think I now have 3 accounts....LOL. Only one person needs to have a premium account which is $10 a month in order to have conference call capabilities and I have just upgraded mine to this just for this event. IT IS FREE! Just did a test call between Lurker2 and Sam; video was a bit pixilated (sp) and sound off some for Julie but worked okay. No one else needs to do the premium account unless you just want to. You can cancel at any time too which I will go back to a regular account after the knit-a-palooza.

Okay...let me know this week if you want to be added in to my contact list. Also, if after the knit-a-palooza you want me to delete you just let me know. I will not be offended; privacy is important and I do want to respect everyone's.

Hugs,
Gwen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I find that so amusing. Is it because our interstate roads are in some way "better"? It really isn't bad to do a long drive over here. I do get tired but the interstate highway system is overall pretty good. Please don't take this reply as being snobbish. I've never been outside of the USA and really have no clue as to what to expect traveling abroad in another country. (except what I've seen on tv or internet).


Not snobbish in the slightest! My DH used to work for Levi Strauss so he visited the States quite often and of course had to drive. He says your roads are so long and straight because of the amount of space you have, and that makes them easy to negotiate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to grow raspberries when I lived in Christchurch- not cold enough here- red currants would have to be an all time favourite of mine.


Oh yes, I love redcurrants. My mum used to grow them on her allotment by the railway line at the back of our house when I was a kid.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really hope some more of you friends that are "across the pond" will be able to skype with us on the 20th. Right now I only have 3 folks outside of the USA on my skype list.  I do understand though with the time difference that this might not be possible.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like a delightful time purplefi - I would have trouble knitting with that view in front of me.
> 
> you should show them the parade of wingspans.
> 
> sam


I did show them the parade and the ones I made, that's what got them going.
I have just cast on for my Dreambird and knitted one row. Now I am trying to get my head round the way the pattern turns for the short row. I cant seem to get on YouTube to have a look.
I am doing catch up backwards (not necessarily a god idea) so my answers may not make sense. I can here you saying No difference there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you started at the very top of the island how far would it be to land's end?
> 
> sam


The official Northernmost part of the UK is John o Groats and to Land End it is 874 miles by road. We live just sw of London so about 250 miles to Lands End.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I did show them the parade and the ones I made, that's what got them going.
> I have just cast on for my Dreambird and knitted one row. Now I am trying to get my head round the way the pattern turns for the short row. I cant seem to get on YouTube to have a look.
> I am doing catch up backwards (not necessarily a god idea) so my answers may not make sense. I can here you saying No difference there!


I found all the markers fiddly, so I just used the worksheet for the row by row numbers and counted. Once I got past the first feather, it was smooth sailing.

Gwen, I think Skype is preloaded on this machine and all I need do is install/activate or something. I'll take a look at it in a bit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you started at the very top of the island how far would it be to land's end?
> 
> sam


I think it's about 800 miles, Sam from the north of the mainland to the south. However off the north coast of Scotland we have the Orkney and the Shetland Islands which are quite a distance from the mainland, and the Isle of Wight and the Channel Islands lie off the south coast of England.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Glad we have been keeping you company for so long- and its great that you have joine dus in person. Do come back and join us again. At least you know who we are by now! That can be a bit daunting at first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy, nope.. the DR says that none of the test were conclusive, she had not over done her pain meds as I control what she takes. She is better now about that at least.. though she does have a tendency to sleep all day and watch tv all night.. LOL.. she says the movies are better, ROFL. Hopefully we will have a day of sunshine.. the humidity is high though, feels muggy outside! My pain is better today, not gone but at least I can walk without shooting pains!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hair appointment for 1 pm.. YEAH!!! Think I will ask about the Jaimie Lee look, Marsha will probably laugh and ask if I want to have a curly flat top.. ROFL :shock:


Join her up to KP and she can keep Sam company!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah darowil - I agree.
> 
> sam


Black Jelly beans are the best- 100% agreed. Second best are green. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog - Oh Betty what a terrible time you're going through! I can perfectly understand when you say you just want it all to go back to normal, and I know it is so hard to watch our children hurting and not be able to 'sort' it for them. Take care of yourself too or you will be no use to them. {{{hugs}}}

PS Happy Birthday!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am about 50 pages behind! I think I'll skim and get caught up as much as possible!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found all the markers fiddly, so I just used the worksheet for the row by row numbers and counted. Once I got past the first feather, it was smooth sailing.
> 
> Gwen, I think Skype is preloaded on this machine and all I need do is install/activate or something. I'll take a look at it in a bit.


Than ks Sorlenna, what I am having trouble is the way she describes the short rown, I don;t think it's like I've done it before and I can't get on to You Tube to watch it. It is called German short rows. I shall give it a try with markers to get started and then probable dot use them once I know what I am doing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Than ks Sorlenna, what I am having trouble is the way she describes the short rown, I don;t think it's like I've done it before and I can't get on to You Tube to watch it. It is called German short rows. I shall give it a try with markers to get started and then probable dot use them once I know what I am doing.


If you've done short rows before and want to wrap, you can do that too. I have a link that might help: http://www.socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/short-rows-shadow-wraps/

The visual here is pretty clear--and if you want a video, search for "shadow wrap short rows."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> C and I have decided to start this, today is our fasting day.. LOL.. though I don't know how she will manage without her 2 glasses of wine this evening.. ROFL. I have several bottles of water chilling in the fridge, had one breakfast type bar that was only 50 calories to take the edge off with my sugarless coffee this morning. Not sure what we will find for Mom's dinner but will come up with some idea I'm sure! We've calculated a turkey roll up (lettuce leaf with turkey and her a slice of cheese, I get an extra thin slice of turkey :thumbup: ) all total our plan will give us 350 calories for the day, so if we slip just a tad bit we should be okay.


I've been finding low calorie recipes that feed David as well- sometimes I will add extra rice , potatoe etc for him. Or he adds some bread to his meal. While Sams away I will be posting some of my recipes. Mind you it is hard for you to eat many of them. Later today i might post last nights tea- Red Lentils and vegies. The bok I got it from will be good for the KTP as it gives Kjs which we use here as well as calories. It probably provides all the info needed actually to work out the WWs new points as well.
Yesterday I had black coffee to start with, then a Fkat white (similar to a Latte if your LAtte are the same as our Lattes) a bannana and the lentils plus a slcie of bread. Under the 2100 Kjs I'm allowed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very interesting how we develop a sense of distance -- my hometown in Iowa is 400 miles from here - about 8 hours without pushing it - I would sometimes drive that for a 3 day weekend....but then I was much younger..I really wouldn't want to do that now because I'd need a day to recuperate.


Similar distance between here and Melbourne and my SIL and I decided on the spur of the moment (well day before ) to go over to see my new niece just for a couple of days. But wouldn't be keen on doing it now. Though planning on 6 hours in a couple of weeks as the only driver. But having a week away so time to recover. Already warned Mum and Maryanne that we won't be having many long driving days while away !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah jynx - wonderful to see you - does this mean you are feeling lots better - I certainly hope so. i'll even share my licorice.
> 
> sam


Thank you..... (I am picking out all the black spice drops in the bag as a treat today..... Couldn't find the bags of black jelly beans this year though.... DARN. )

I do feel pretty good... and am so tired of not being able to do as much physically.... I did get in an hour's walk today and some yard work.... (not the wisest of choices).... It is just so hot so early.

We were going to go to a show today... but neighbor came over with her knitting and had to start a knitting project for her daughter so we missed the start time.... Maybe tomorrow, after G does a nursery run and I come home from sit and stitch. I need to start a new project for that....

I am dreading the reversal surgery because of the nose tube.... but will be so happy to get back to some sort of "normal" me, if such a thing exists.

I was hoping to see some pictures of Bentley on here. Can't believe I can't come to Ohio and sneak in a little cuddle time in person. Heidi had better be prepared for an whole lot of "aunties" wanting to see that precious bundle....

Good luck on finding a decent airline ticket. I am wanting to go to Oregon - no particular time frame - It used to be advanced purchases could be a good deal, but they are not cancellable so not such a good thing if you think plans will change... I don't know how the insurance works on that though......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If you've done short rows before and want to wrap, you can do that too. I have a link that might help: http://www.socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/short-rows-shadow-wraps/
> 
> The visual here is pretty clear--and if you want a video, search for "shadow wrap short rows."


That's just what I need thanks very much. I will leave trying to work it out until tomorrow as my meds are beginning to work and if I did it now I would make a right mess. Thanks once again, very much appreciated. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think the only reason I couldn't drive after my cataract surgery was the 'relaxation' pill I was given before my surgery. Didn't really sleep but couldn't remember what was done during the surgery, either! Strange!
> JuneK


Not allowed to drive for 24 hours after here because of the sedation given. That is a legal requirement.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar distance between here and Melbourne and my SIL and I decided on the spur of the moment (well day before ) to go over to see my new niece just for a couple of days. But wouldn't be keen on doing it now. Though planning on 6 hours in a couple of weeks as the only driver. But having a week away so time to recover. Already warned Mum and Maryanne that we won't be having many long driving days while away !


I used to love driving, but what with my eyes and my fm I can't manage very long journeys now. Mr P is very good at doing the driving and we make frequent stops.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree with that - my problem was that my digestion process wouldn't work. Heidi was sitting with me and I said - do you think my stomach is getting big? we sat and watched and it got bigger and bigger - I finally called the nurse - she took of look - left the room - came back in - measured the distance between my nose and my stomach - said drink a glass of water and before I even got to the glass I had a tube in my stomach attached to a suction machine.
> 
> I was not allowed to eat - do you know how much food is shown on television in one form or another. Heidi brought me candy - the nurses thought I was eating too much - it was interfering with the output of my stomach - but I was hungry. wonder how much weight I lost in six days. funny now that I think back on it.
> 
> sam


How did they insert tubes to you stomach? I'm afraid that will be the nose tube, that I can't abide. When I had lung surgery,,, I had drain tubes for the chest cavity and that was no biggie... Since I will have a huge incision anyhow.... I wish they would just do a little puncture to whatever and let be drain that way.... I'm sure they know what they are doing,,,, just wish it wasn't to ME!!!! (I know I won't be allowed to eat... but am thinking of smuggling in SOMETHING... even a Tic Tac to taste something....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the ultimate goal- but I am going to have to be careful I get all my paper work done in the right order- from the sounds of things I should end up with dual citizenship for the UK and NZ- but I am still going to have to be in NZ for periods of time- have not solved that problem yet- but it was really great being with Fale the 11 days I was in Sydney, in June.


So..... when and where is this big move? Are you just relocating house or moving to Sydney? The NZ time will be a bit problematic... Hopefully, you an stay with friends or does it require having a residence????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the Pepita pattern done. I used sock yarn and size 2 needles. I think this will fit a 12 month old, from the size of it. My pregnant niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman so thought this cute little pattern resembled his camo colored hip waders  I think they will get a kick out of them. If the baby is a girl, I may have to come up with a quick Plan B...but I have until October ro figure something out


Oh no a girl will look just a cute in them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely -- just in time for Cream Tea tomorrow?



PurpleFi said:


> You can have it any time you like. Wanna come and get it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Girls in my family wear hunting and fishing gear, too. LOL


My great-grand mother had a fishing hat with over 100 lures on it and she made most all of them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> Absolutely -- just in time for Cream Tea tomorrow?


That would be fine. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now. Night night from the UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tend to think we are just used to things being so far apart when we have always lived in such a big country--I would guess that Aussies and Canadians have this same mindset, as that country is also quite large? The thought of getting on a train and being in another country in a couple of hours seems astounding to me.


I got used to being only a couple of hours from many countries while we lived in the UK. But it did still stun me. And we ahve no land borders with another country so the day the girls and i were driving around the border area of Germany, Austria and Switzerland and hte road just kept moving from one to the other was still intriguing. Here it is hard to do that over most state borders let alone countries. No idea how many times we crossed international borders that day- nothing to tell often, sometimes a sign but no border control etc.
Still remember the patient in London who complained at having to travel 1 1/2 hours to see one of the top specalist in his field. Having just come from a town where generally the closest specalist good or bad was 5 hours away (we did have a few visiting specialists though). Driving from Whyalla to Adelaide and return was considered to be an easy weekend trip- and even done in a day at times. And for many people further out that was considered close.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


 :!: :!:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So..... when and where is this big move? Are you just relocating house or moving to Sydney? The NZ time will be a bit problematic... Hopefully, you an stay with friends or does it require having a residence????


I am going over for a week only in September- I thought at first that would be the final move- then I discovered the Visa I was applying for was the wrong one- but when I get NZ citizenship I have to be prepared to be longer in NZ than overseas, at least at first. Not ideal but I cannot change the bureaucracy! Depends how Fale's health holds up, whether I end up semi -permanently in Australia- I would hope to live out my days in NZ. I have just had another skirmish with the boxes in the workroom- so much to organise...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really didn't mind the tube down my nose - it was a bother but it hurt - throat was a little sore when they took it out but that was all.  I could feel where they took the breathing tube out and they were doing these breathing things that forced pressurized oxygen down throat. I couldn't even have ice chips so that was painful.... I can handle a sore throat, just not a totally dry one. Having the lung lobes missing, I don't like having half my nasal passage closed off. seep breathing is part of my calming routine and hard to do with that tube.... I just don't like anything foreign in body.[/quote=thewren]
> 
> whether you have had an operation or not jynx - I really don't think a ladder is where you should be - especially that high - and cleaning the gutters - hire it out.  You are right, but it is just one stretch that is located above deck so really not that high up.. I would say a good step ladder would get the job done, but the heat is too much so it will get hired out or given to a brother.... You know ho well that will work!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


For a girl add a matching jumper with frills on the collar and wrists (not the same colour but one a plain one that matches this).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> You mean your's will accept suggestions from you.....not mine! :evil: If it's my idea then it's automatically rubbish - even if he does sometimes doing it that way in the end! :roll: But of course by that time it's become HIS idea. You'd never believe we've been arguing for 43 years now, would you! :shock: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> 
> Have started beef stew following The Pioneer Womans receipt. Smells wonderful! Was raining this morning and is now very humid not easy breathing when out there this morning and I normally dont have those issues. Went thru all of my knitting mags last night marking patterns and making a pile of those that have one or none that interest me to bring for anyone who wants them. Seems to be about 50/50, if there was only one pattern I photocopied it for me to get rid of the magazine.
> 
> Going to look at stash n patterns and find something new to start. Back later


Thats great (the oncologist). But so is getting rid of patterns- but will you come back with more to replace them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the socks and the model with her new top!! I see you're making two different socks on the circs --- does that help keep track of which needle? Part of the allure for me i to be able to do 2 exactly the same at the same time and no second sock syndrome...but since I'm making several pairs, this may be an option too....we certainly will have to huddle (with everyone else who wants in on this) to learn from you.



Patches39 said:


> Great socks, and your model is beautiful and top is cute, she looks nice in pink.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So just because I have never counted a calorie (not that I shouldn't have) can you give me a couple of examples of your starving day eating???


darowil said:


> According tto the book I read that is one option. But with the 5:2 or any of these versions you can have up to 500 calories on the fasting days- so it is not a real fast. And surprisngly easy to do.
> I don't have much on this week so I am trying to get 3 starving days in, previously only done the 2.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen.....I'm sure you have it all covered...but let me know if you need any other tables- I have some I can put in the Jeep along wth our camp chairs.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello again! Back from scrubbing tables and painting them so they will be ready to head to Sam's. It is so hot and humid outside I thought I'd die. Temp is only 88F but the humidity makes it feel so much hotter. By the time I came in it looked as if I'd been in a wet t-shirt contest....LOL...Oh what a fright that would be...LOL The tables should dry pretty quickly and then if it rains again, well they just get wet. Hands too tired now to be able to drag them up the steps to the glassed in porch.
> 
> Going to fix myself a light snack and cool down now. Maybe knit some too if my hands stop shaking...of course that could make for some interesting stitches. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam. 

Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bulldog----you share the special day with my former Sister-in-law and my DH and his twin.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great trip it would be to drive across Australia - at least I think it would be. the scenery would be beautiful.
> 
> sam


Parts of it will be great scenery- but much of it while great to see gets very monotonous. Mind you I have never driven across it. The stretch from Port Augusta to Perth is very very long, and once you leave Ceduna you have about 2000km (1240miles) of not much I believe. Including very few roadhouses etc. You must stop and fill up at every road house you come to. I don't think you need to carry petrol for this trip as it is a main road but you sure can't afford to skip one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Monday afternoon and I am back in service and ready to go but no call yet.
> 
> Glad to hear that Jinx is on her way home and feeling better. Hope she stays well.
> 
> ...


What a pretty little model and love the top. I made one almost exactly like that for my youngest grand daughter last year. Wish I had of taken a picture. Except it was in a pale blue that she had picked out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and where have your brothers been jynx?
> 
> sam


 Well, Ted did take her for a week but had to bring her home because of a golf tourney. She didn't want to go to the other brother's even though I told her they were trying to help me out. So far, I think one is in CO on vacation (as I did e-mail to see o he could cover eye shot in August.) I know they both have a couple gold things planned and one is going to wine country... They can't even spend the night when they come... too much to get back home to...... I've just learned not to count on them. Ted want's me to interview companions..... Sounds so simple, but he doesn't realize I spend a couple of hours a day on phone with MY issues... and another dealing with work at mom's or some such. Besides, she will never agree to having someone... even if she told him it would be OK... That was just to not have words with him... There would be something wrong with everyone I found.... If they really wanted to help, they would come down, spend a week and take care of some of those things themselves instead of telling me there is nut grass in the back and the metal furniture on the deck needs new pads and the flower bed needs weeding and this and that and the other thing.... Rant over.... They just really don't get it.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If we drovefor 9-10 hrs we'd fall off the edge!


You'd be OK going north wouldn't you? Think we needed that type of time to get up to Scotland. Rememebr Maryanne coming home and her school friend being stunned that we would drive up to Scotland for a week. Our thinking was how else would we get there? It s not far afterall. But did take a lot longer than it would to go a similar distance here.
Wonder if hire car companies can tell when th ecars are hired by someone like AUssies, Americans or Canadians? Just wondering if we drive longer distances than Brits and Europeans would do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the gks like camping in the garden . It is quiet but only half a mile from the town centre. Served the wi coffee and biscuits this morning, nothing exotic as we were all busy knittingl Three of the ladies are now doing a wingspan and two more want to start!! We had the doors wide open so we could sit and watch the pond while we knitted.


That sounds like a perfect way to spend the morning. have started the wingspan three times now.Eventually I will get it done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to love driving, but what with my eyes and my fm I can't manage very long journeys now. Mr P is very good at doing the driving and we make frequent stops.


I loved driving at one time also....no problems with driving now except I'm incredibly LAZY and since my daughter doesn't mind driving, she does it with my blessing. I love being chauffeured around without worrying about traffic.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - having been a caregiver for my Mom, then MIL, then Son-in-law and FIL, I can assure you that it's very common and normal to feel what you're feeling. I'm still taking care of people, too --- and I just want to shout sometimes ---"this isn't the life I ordered" --- but it is the one we've got and all in all, I'm glad to be on this side of the caregiving rather than the other, so just go with it. I hope you can find some time just for yourself - even if it's just to sit in a dark room and breathe deeply----it all helps to get a little bit of respite and rejuventation. Prayers for you and hope your medical issues get fixed...thinking of you and sending healing energies.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to love driving, but what with my eyes and my fm I can't manage very long journeys now. Mr P is very good at doing the driving and we make frequent stops.


I loved driving at one time also....no problems with driving now except I'm incredibly LAZY and since my daughter doesn't mind driving, she does it with my blessing. I love being chauffeured around without worrying about traffic. We live in a city of about 200,000 pop. But the city is spread out..we really don't have a downtown any longer. Excessive traffic isn't usually a problem except at the dreaded rush hours!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will be looking for you next year jynx and be sure to bring Gerry with you.
> 
> sam


Gerry would love to come.... We could combine it with a trip to WI or MI or the Chicago area.... all things we like to do on occasion.... (Besides, I'm so directionally challenged, I'd end up in Indiana if left on my own.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to grow raspberries when I lived in Christchurch- not cold enough here- red currants would have to be an all time favourite of mine.


Currants are one of the best. I have a black currant bush growing here. Most years I get about 8, four quart baskets and leave the rest for the birds and wild life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My sympathies on the anniversary of such a sad event---glad someone was there with you so that you could lean on each other and share memories. I don't know if you have round the year school or if kids are on break --- but here in the States, people rush to get houses purchased before August so that the kids can start in new schools by the end of August---it brings about a flurry of real estate transactions....hope you will get some activity soon.



martina said:


> According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Monday afternoon and I am back in service and ready to go but no call yet.
> 
> Glad to hear that Jinx is on her way home and feeling better. Hope she stays well.
> 
> ...


I see you have done two different socks- I thought I might do tht first just so I knew which yarn went with which sock while I learnt. I can see myself knitting with the yarn from the other sock otherwise.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, all you knitting experts especially sock experts....Zoe and Darowil!! I have some really pretty sock weight yarn in all acrylic. I realize it won't hold up as well since it doesn't have nylon in the yarn. What kind of nylon yarn? thread? should I get to knit with it for durability? Joannes online has nylon sewing thread and nylon crochet thread. I hesitated to buy either until I knew which would be best.
Any help would really be appreciated.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have not heard of that - is it a governor of some type?
> 
> sam


Yes, they have it in some of the newer models now. I have a VW, Toureg love it. It is good for when I get thinking I'm on the track. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! I have only been off for a day and a half and we are up to page 65!! :shock: I have only read up to 7. So... i have my puppy.. sooo cute. Now for puppy training. First night went better than i expected. He was all tucked up in bed in laundry about 8.30 and cried for 40 mins. Then pretty much that was it for the night! Good boy! He has even gone toilet outside a few times. Back in laundry few times today when i had to do stuff or go out and crying less than 5 mins. Fingers crossed things will be as good tonight. Photo in a day or so i promise. Of course all things cant be good.. i have a shocking cold and a cough started.  so i feel bit crappy. Back to catching up..


So sorry you are under the weather... Sound like the new pup is settling in well though... Does he have a name yet??


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it sounds like that is working out nicely for you and the shop owner too. A little extra money in your pocket and something to do beside worry.... I hope you sales career is a great success - still praying for DH and his job quest. luv-AZ


Spider said:


> Good morning all, 69 pages already.
> I am sure all who are going to Sams are getting so excited and so wish I could be there to meet you all and laugh and see some wonderful knitting and crocheting. And I am sure the food will be great also.
> Been enjoying reading all the postings and catching up.
> We have had high humidity and it almost makes one sick after a few days of it.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its only Monday and we are page 65- how is anyone meant to keep up? Let alone with the rest of KP.


That is exactly why I am "Missing in Action' so frequently... I just can't keep up.. as much a I would like to.... maybe I'll do better... but not typing a lot due to sore shoulder and wrist... (Hard to keep MY mouth shut though... I am a talker.)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had hoped to hear some news about the two abdominal pains while I spent so long catching up. Hope and pray that both will be sorted out promptly and be easilly dealt with and healing can begin.


2???? I'm having a craft moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Betty I hope you can have a lovely day despite everything going on around you. You sound like desperately need a break especially with all your own health issues. And yet you don't feel you can leave Angie with her needs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, he is a king charles cavalier cross maltese.


That is one cute dog. I love the King Charles Cavalier breed and the Maltese will add a cute little bit as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome - I'm glad we were able to help.... you should see what we can do when we know you need us!!!! luv-AZ


GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't that make a grand hike - I think there is a hiking trail the whole way - through towns and cities - think it would be great fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> healing energy to you on this anniversary - it was good of your son to be there for you.


I too goggled it and saw walking trails the whole way. And that would give you a wide range of scenery in a short distance, unlike crossing Australia


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, the food in our public hospital here is quite appalling but in the private (where i was for 4 weeks) it was excellent and a huge menu to choose from They even let you adjust it ... leave out or add on. Mind you i didnt get to enjoy too many coz i was too sick but i could pretty much ask for anything i felt like and i got it. Even choc thick shakes whenever i wanted.. the nurses just called kitchen and up it came. They were fabulous staff.


The hospital I WANT to go to is like that. You order from a menu any time you want to eat and it is all wonderful. MY place,,, not so much.... but they aren't going to let me eat anyhow...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree - I love the "waders". I may have to get that pattern for you - my nephew in Oregon got married last year and the two of them are fly fishermen (woman?) and he's a professional guide. So, if they have children, I think I need to make at least one of those in forest green!



NanaCaren said:


> Oh no a girl will look just a cute in them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH and his two brothers are headed up to Vermillion Bay, Canada for a week of fishing beginning August 9th and he's getting all of his fishing lures, weights, rods, reels, etc. in order -- but I don't think any more excited than I am for the trip to Defiance - we each have our collection spots for the things we're taking along. My sister is coming here to stay a few days when I get back so need to keep the rest of the house clean...not easy.



NanaCaren said:


> My great-grand mother had a fishing hat with over 100 lures on it and she made most all of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Night Night!!! Hope it's a good one. Good luck with your Featherbird tomorrow!



PurpleFi said:


> That would be fine. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now. Night night from the UK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I had my gall bladder removed, the surgeon asked in advance if I wanted him to remove my appendix. I told him, yes, so I wouldn't have to worry about that later!!
> JuneK


You know, I was talking to DH about that. I figure they should just take all the cheap cuts so that they don't have to open up any scar tissue areas again.... Besides, I should get some weight loss reward for going through all this again. I suppose they have to justify it in this insurance driven day and age. They can justify the gall bladder because they van see some stones on the CT scan..... I guess I could tell them that dad's burst and make a case for a genetic pre-disposition....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Yaaaa, this is a happy day, You've come a long way baby, :lol: so happy for you, when I think about the first prayer going up for you, and now look what God has done. So happy. Thanks for sharing. :-D


Way to go Puplover!! So happy for you. Have fun going through the magazines, it is so fun to do that. I can spend hours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Methinks that we shall have a weekly Klutz award, but with this group would be hard to say which individual would be the winner :shock: :roll: :lol: :-D  Since we are running the world out of bubble wrap, I will use the pockets of air that come in the packages that C orders.. LOL.. I think at this time she has a tote full. (we use them in Christmas gifts makes the gifts nice and tight)


I save those too.... Another good trick is to cut the tubes from the wrapping paper and place from wall to wall of box... This can protect bows and such.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm bringing extra magazines and booklets also so I think she won't go home empty handed.



darowil said:


> Thats great (the oncologist). But soid getting rid of patterns- but will you come back with more to replace them?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just sent her a PM and an email - I will let you know if I hear back. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Is anyone in contact with Budasha- we have not heard from her for such a long time?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hugs back Gage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Good Monday afternoon here,
> 
> I am at page 63 trying to catch up from yesterday when I was last on. I told Gage all about the good wishes, get wells and prayers and he told me to say......
> 
> Hello everyone and Thank you all. He sends huge hugs around the world to you all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have messaged with Pontuf and she asked me to let you all know that the CAT scan came back ok no blockages or anything. All other tests are ok so far. She is not in pain anymore, and they will be releasing her later this morning with instructions to go see a GI doctor.
> 
> Edit-
> Oopps! I see where Julie has already posted this info, sorry for the repeat.


And I should have read to the end before I posted.... oh well -


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really hope some more of you friends that are "across the pond" will be able to skype with us on the 20th. Right now I only have 3 folks outside of the USA on my skype list.  I do understand though with the time difference that this might not be possible.


Well I've just sent you our details. No idea if it can be pulled off especially as I go away on the Sunday our time and busy much of the Saturday. We can but try though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was just going to say - if she's a girl she will hunt and fish if daddy does!!!!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Girls in my family wear hunting and fishing gear, too. LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such great news - free until the end of Oct.!!!! Good Job Pup!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> 
> Have started beef stew following The Pioneer Womans receipt. Smells wonderful! Was raining this morning and is now very humid not easy breathing when out there this morning and I normally dont have those issues. Went thru all of my knitting mags last night marking patterns and making a pile of those that have one or none that interest me to bring for anyone who wants them. Seems to be about 50/50, if there was only one pattern I photocopied it for me to get rid of the magazine.
> 
> Going to look at stash n patterns and find something new to start. Back later


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats earleir than you expected isn't it? Will be good to get it done- but what a real hassle to have to go through major surgery like that again. I wonder why he does it that way? Presumably he has a reason.
> 
> Do be careful not to overdo it- you need to help the incision healthy as he is going to use it again!


The original surgeon said he would not do it for 6 months and that he would TRY to do it with scope. I later found out that he only does emergency surgery, only hasd 9 years experience and is NOT in my insurance. I guess I could have tried to have him pre-approved but his follow-up care and attitude have put him on my 'black list'. The Dr. that is going to do it was suggested by the Dr. that does my colonoscopy... (they office next to each other) He has 35 years experience and says that doing it by scope is not the right way to go.... I specifically picked him because his practice does so many scopes and also the DaVinci machine but he says no....and I have also been told that by an ostomy nurse that I respect... I didn't want to have the holidays all messed up and this will let me heal so much sooner... (Not to mention that messing with bags is not fun.) I will probably be released from wound Dr. this Thurs. on that big incision... and will start massaging with Vitamin E oil right away to minimize the scare tissue... I will do the same when he is done.... I don't are about the looks... just want to not have any issues with stretching, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So just because I have never counted a calorie (not that I shouldn't have) can you give me a couple of examples of your starving day eating???


Posting last nights tea (evening meal) later today. Need to have breakfast soon and then have my routine mammogram done so it will be later. As it is not a straving day today maybe I could combine breakfast and the trip oot for the mammogram? But need to do it soon I am getting very hungry. Come too think of it no wonder- yesterday was a starving day and I've been up nearly 3 hours!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 2???? I'm having a craft moment.


I think that was referring to Charlotte/Pontuf and my daddy--I hope there was no one else going through stomach pains! I still haven't had any word...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all with b-days. I have been reading backwards trying to keep up. Guess I am not that smart.
Gwen do you hire out to paint tables ?? You are working so hard!!
Can sense the excitement of the gathering at Sams.
Hope all who are troubled can have some peace.
jinx, will think of you and the surgery. This whole group will be pulling for you. 
Thanks everyone for the prayers for my DH job search , everyone is so understanding.
For the caregivers, it is hard at times. Vent when you need to.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hi Jynx, I hope you are doing much better!!! It is so wonderful to see you back posting again!! One of the girls from church called to inquire as to how you are doing just yesterday! Gentle hugs my friend.. do miss you and keep you in thoughts and prayers always!!


How very sweet that someone from your church would call about me. I sure do appreciate all the hugs and the prayers... I'm doing fine... just irritated that I can't do all I want and sometimes letting the anxiety beast take over on the dreaded redo surgery. I am almost embarrassed to say that, given the grace you go through all the hospital things... I really am a good patient, except for the nose tube...and wanting my pain medication in a timely manner. I do everything else they ask of me and then some... Just can't wait for it to be over....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. that's what I want to do, I know my hair dresser won't cut it that short though.. but I'd love it.. but then it would just curl up in what my mom calls "spit curls" and I'd look stupid.. ROFL... never mind.. :shock: :roll: :lol:


All that natural curl would look wonderful..... Talk about built in style. Do you remember the Freedom hair style that people were wearing in the 70's. I did that too.... Just a tight perm and a pic.... Lots of ringlets. It was kind of cute.. but can't imagine keeping up with it these days...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That would be fine. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now. Night night from the UK


Good Night sleep well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> DH is still looking for a job, but out of the blue a lady from here sho I worked for part time found out I was back and asked if I would work three days at her antique shop. It is only open for the summer and they carry only furniture and all high end, she has such a flair for picking and displaying. So I said I would love to get out of the house. So have been doing that. Their last few summers have been pretty bleak with the economy but the last two weeks has shown things are better. I sold 4000.00 worth on Sat to one couple. And could have sold some of the pieces to other people the same day. So it was fun to see how happy the owner was when I told her.
> Wish you all well, and think of you all during the day when different things come up. Have a nice day!!


 How nice to be asked back and have a little extra coming in for the summer... It also helps to schedule your time when you have something you have to plan around... Hope SH is successful in his job hunt soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is going to take a lot of time off this semester which means he will be home much of the time- which will be interesting to see how I find it. He will think its great- he likes being home. But doesn't realise how much I need to change when he is around. Like making sure the music is not too loud (which means very quite as he can hear my music when it is low. But his when he listens (or the TV) needs to be loud so he can hear it- go figure.
> I've been putting off doing any work for a couple of years now- but with David studying and not earning much I'd better pull my weight and see what I can find.


 Will he still be studying? If not, he is the one who has to adjust to the house as it is, not you.... How about a set of ear buds so you van listen to your music??? I just go to another part of the house when DH and the TV are getting to me... It drives me crazy that he now has hearing aides but takes them out when at home. I'm the one who can't stand the raised noise level.. When he is alone in the truck, who cares if he can hear..... And he is freezing me out with the air conditioning... not to mention emptying my wallet... I need him to be working more and out from under foot..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Ok, all you knitting experts especially sock experts....Zoe and Darowil!! I have some really pretty sock weight yarn in all acrylic. I realize it won't hold up as well since it doesn't have nylon in the yarn. What kind of nylon yarn? thread? should I get to knit with it for durability? Joannes online has nylon sewing thread and nylon crochet thread. I hesitated to buy either until I knew which would be best.
> Any help would really be appreciated.
> JuneK


The one time I added stuff I added what here is called Knittin-in Elastic. But I have had this for years- used to put in the cuffs of jumpers knitted with cheap acrylic that stretched so the cuffs held there elasticity. It is 79% nylon, 21% elastone. And I only put it in the cuff of hte socks. As it was not for a family member I don't know how it worked either. (made by Patons mine). But both Zoe and I live in different countries to you which makes a difference as well. 
try this maybe http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/FB8462FD-8147-4C01-BAD9-F2F3CA624F67/productID/E4246A7F-E1F2-4A1B-9058-10882D45F128/ webs. Tried a simlar search on the Simply Sock Yarn site and nothing came up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had hoped to hear some news about the two abdominal pains while I spent so long catching up. Hope and pray that both will be sorted out promptly and be easilly dealt with and healing can begin.


Me too, but there has been so much chatter, 
I'm still catching up. Hope to find something soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute and I know it will look great on Haley.


Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


So nice to meet you. You are definitely in the right place to have your spirits lifted. This is a wonderful group and they lift me up all the time.... Not to mention all the inspiration from works pictured and all the good eating... (I retired to help with the first grandbaby.. That was 17 years ago in May....They grow up so quickly.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think that was referring to Charlotte/Pontuf and my daddy--I hope there was no one else going through stomach pains! I still haven't had any word...


Yes that was the two- or should say those were the two?

Presumably if he was worse otr they knew anything significant you would have heard.

At least we know Charlotte is going home- though nothing sounds resloved yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Addi now has square needles??? I need to check those out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


No,,. just a badly stated sentence. I do like the square needles,,,,, The Addis are NOT square.. but have a nice sharp tip, which is must for me... So many new things to try and good tools really do make a difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Will he still be studying? If not, he is the one who has to adjust to the house as it is, not you.... How about a set of ear buds so you van listen to your music??? I just go to another part of the house when DH and the TV are getting to me... It drives me crazy that he now has hearing aides but takes them out when at home. I'm the one who can't stand the raised noise level.. When he is alone in the truck, who cares if he can hear..... And he is freezing me out with the air conditioning... not to mention emptying my wallet... I need him to be working more and out from under foot..


He will be studying so I do need to be considerate- he just can't concentrate when he hears what to him is noise. I think I will find myself downstairs more often- but my computer is upstairs. Maybe I'll get more knitting done!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Betty - Happy Birthday Sweetie - I hope you and Jim have a lovely evening and enjoy your a/c!!! I am so distressed to hear that Angie is struggling - I know as a Mom how difficult that can be. She is so lucky to have you and I just know that things will get better. Please be strong and rest when you need to rest - we are all sending you an extra bit of strength - luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Talk to the doctor about the anxiety issues and why you have them, maybe he can help resolve some of the problems before you go in. I will keep you as always in my prayers, glad you are out walking and doing more, always makes one feel better at least I feel that way :wink:
> As for the gutters, they have an extension that can be put on the water hose that will flush the gutters, unless it is a two story home you wouldn't have to be on a ladder at all. Of course I loaned my to my DS and now he cannot find it.. ROFL.. that's okay.. my electric power washer has an attachment I can purchase that will do an even better job I hope!!


I have an appointment for the 18th to do just that... I have already told him I will need a lot of anxiety medication. I'm going to make sure he knows I'm serious.... It will be a little difficult, because DH wants to go with me an I don't really want to talk about some of my fears and memories of dad and the tube in front of him... but.... I know he will think some is silly, and it is, but that doesn't make it any less real.

Mom has a power washer. The problem is that there is a cedar type tree that comes up through a hole in the deck and I think that there are so many cedar needles that other plants are actually growing in the gutter.... I hadn't thought about blasting it out.... that might be good idea, but a mess to clean up the deck..... It really isn't very high and only about a 12 foot length. It would be such a simple job... Maybe I can get the yard guy to do it if I can just catch him or ask one of the laborers at the nursery to come do it... but hardly worth the trip unless I combine it with some things I could use help with at my place.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there will parts of the road I will not remember being on. My foot gets a bit heavy at times; although my new truck tells me when I am going to fast and slows down for me. Whether I want it too or not.  Keeps me from arriving places sooner than I anticipated.


Hmmmmm I need to get one of those trucks for my sons.. ROFL. Both have lead feet!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once you get the hang of handling the cable needle they are not awfully difficult- and Kaye/Poledra just did a workshop on a cable shrug, BTW.


I know I missed that.. but with all on my plate, I've abstained from any workshops till after the first of August, then may have to move that even further depending on when/if they will do the surgery on my hip. I am hoping to get it done before the end of Sept, but really don't want it done before the 22nd of Sept.. both boys birthdays, 38 and 25 this year... dang.. I'm too young to have a 38 year old!!! :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


Great one. I've saved it and may even do it in some blueberry colored linen blend I have for a nice spa cloth...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


Great news Julie, thank you for posting!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I did the Skpe!- just skyed Gwen. She had a great picture but mine wasn't very clear. Now for the Mammongram- haven't yet had breakfast!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes --- Bloomington/Normal seem to run together. Once Pup Lover and I set up a date to see th plays, you'll have to come join us!!


That sounds like a deal... Did you know that one of the claims to fame is that the one street has a college at each end? There is Normal and the other end is Weslyan (sp) They were so much more posh than us at the state school...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> What history remained after the 20th century hurricane was just about all destroyed by Ike. I think I remember seeing only one house left standing on the Bolivar Peninsula afterwards. My daughter and friends had gone picnicking (LOL sp??)on the Peninsula just a couple of months before.
> JuneK


I had dear friends that lost everything on Bolivar, one couple did not make it out, they found his body but not hers. So sad, the children were at their grandmothers the couple had gone back to try to load up more belongings. Still breaks my heart.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> DH is from Texas and from him I learned this rhyme, which other Texans I'm sure will recognize:
> The sun has riz (risen)
> The sun has set
> And we ain't out
> Of Texas yet.


That is soooooooooo true.. LOL. I drove from SE Colorado to Houston, that took forever, though the trip was fairly fast from CO to the Texas border.. LOL But the longest was from Shreveport, LA to EL Paso, TX, that was unbearable!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider it really wasn't a big deal painting the tables....used cans of spray paint for plastic. Hands got tired just because I don't have much strength in them anymore but did get them done. Speaking of spray painting...here's a picture of my truck I spray painted..LOL...old truck; formerly my dad's. 1986 Ford Ranger; think I've posted it before. Still need to add that knitting motif to the doors. LOL Congrats on the job too Spider.


Spider said:


> Gwen do you hire out to paint tables ?? You are working so hard!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the prayers for my DH job search , everyone is so understanding.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh of course Sorlenna - and I know we are still waiting to hear about your daddy - so sorry sweet!! I guess I was thinking of other KTPers.... and it made me wonder if someone had heard something I had missed!! 


Sorlenna said:


> I think that was referring to Charlotte/Pontuf and my daddy--I hope there was no one else going through stomach pains! I still haven't had any word...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


Betty please try to find more time to rest, Angie needs you I know but she needs you able to function!! Keeping you both in my prayers sweet lady.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Betty!* I do hope you find some enjoyment of the day...my heart goes out to you and Angie. It is so hard to see our children suffering and feel so helpless. Hugs to you and continued good thoughts sent your way.


Well said!! Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh of course Sorlenna - and I know we are still waiting to hear about your daddy - so sorry sweet!! I guess I was thinking of other KTPers.... and it made me wonder if someone had heard something I had missed!!


Understandable...I don't usually post personal details. Of course as soon as I know, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Understandable...I don't usually post personal details. Of course as soon as I know, I'll let y'all know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> How very sweet that someone from your church would call about me. I sure do appreciate all the hugs and the prayers... I'm doing fine... just irritated that I can't do all I want and sometimes letting the anxiety beast take over on the dreaded redo surgery. I am almost embarrassed to say that, given the grace you go through all the hospital things... I really am a good patient, except for the nose tube...and wanting my pain medication in a timely manner. I do everything else they ask of me and then some... Just can't wait for it to be over....


I do know that feeling.. LOL.. just get it done and over with so I can go home.. ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> All that natural curl would look wonderful..... Talk about built in style. Do you remember the Freedom hair style that people were wearing in the 70's. I did that too.... Just a tight perm and a pic.... Lots of ringlets. It was kind of cute.. but can't imagine keeping up with it these days...


I remember, mine was all natural.. LOL Odd, my girlfriends really disliked me for that.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did I send you one of the shorter needles from Knitter' Pride? I love them!


YES, a size 7 and I just love them... When I am talking short though, there are some out now that are almost stubby.... and I can see it for hats or even socks,,, but I don't think I would like them in general... Too much pushing up the stitches to the needles.... But I love the ones you sent, my only pair and also the only pair of squares that I also love, especially for lace scarves..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> No,,. just a badly stated sentence. I do like the square needles,,,,, The Addis are NOT square.. but have a nice sharp tip, which is must for me... So many new things to try and good tools really do make a difference.


Whew, I'm not blind then.. ROFL. I searched every website that carries the Addi's.. :lol: :lol: Oh well, found somethings I'd love to have.. but was good and just clicked out.. darn it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have an appointment for the 18th to do just that... I have already told him I will need a lot of anxiety medication. I'm going to make sure he knows I'm serious.... It will be a little difficult, because DH wants to go with me an I don't really want to talk about some of my fears and memories of dad and the tube in front of him... but.... I know he will think some is silly, and it is, but that doesn't make it any less real.
> 
> Mom has a power washer. The problem is that there is a cedar type tree that comes up through a hole in the deck and I think that there are so many cedar needles that other plants are actually growing in the gutter.... I hadn't thought about blasting it out.... that might be good idea, but a mess to clean up the deck..... It really isn't very high and only about a 12 foot length. It would be such a simple job... Maybe I can get the yard guy to do it if I can just catch him or ask one of the laborers at the nursery to come do it... but hardly worth the trip unless I combine it with some things I could use help with at my place.....


I'm sure if you truly looked you could find something else for him to do.. LOL. If not, send him my way.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> C and I have decided to start this, today is our fasting day.. LOL.. though I don't know how she will manage without her 2 glasses of wine this evening.. ROFL. I have several bottles of water chilling in the fridge, had one breakfast type bar that was only 50 calories to take the edge off with my sugarless coffee this morning. Not sure what we will find for Mom's dinner but will come up with some idea I'm sure! We've calculated a turkey roll up (lettuce leaf with turkey and her a slice of cheese, I get an extra thin slice of turkey :thumbup: ) all total our plan will give us 350 calories for the day, so if we slip just a tad bit we should be okay.


I would like to try this but don't think DH would go for it and he does the cooking... Not sure I could ignore him eating when I'm not.... but maybe when I have a normal system again, I will give it a try... He and DD always tell me I have to eat to lose weight and not skip breakfast... Funny thing is those two are both more overweight that I am....... I really only want to lose 10-15 lbs. and that may be wishful thinking.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very interesting how we develop a sense of distance -- my hometown in Iowa is 400 miles from here - about 8 hours without pushing it - I would sometimes drive that for a 3 day weekend....but then I was much younger..I really wouldn't want to do that now because I'd need a day to recuperate.


We used to come from Chicago to Dallas on a week-end when we ere house hunting.... and that was with two little girls in tow.... Now, I don't like to drive more than a half hour on my own. I'm a very good passenger though.... I would be much better about it with pretty scenery but highways and spaghetti bowl interchanges just leave me cold... not to mention I have no sense of direction.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh this is beautiful... one of my goals is to learn cables. But socks come first.. LOL


Cables are a piece o cake. All it takes is doing the stitches out of order..... It is probably the simplest thing that gives the biggest bang for the buck... Much easier than socks.. though I don't think of socks as being that tough.... just that we have all built up fear in our heads against turning a heel. I guess I was just lucky... I didn't know it was supposed to be hard when I did my first pair.... so it wasn't.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there will parts of the road I will not remember being on. My foot gets a bit heavy at times; although my new truck tells me when I am going to fast and slows down for me. Whether I want it too or not.  Keeps me from arriving places sooner than I anticipated.


I just don't like it when my machines are smarter than me.... How does it know I'm not on a critical hospital run.. or really don't *want* to make a U-turn???? I may be lousy at parking but I still want to do it myself.... Then again, I have a lead foot and the savings in speeding tickets might make that a good feature......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


That is the news I have been waiting for... It is always a bother when you have pain and can't find the reason... but as long as all tests are clear..... YEAH......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just don't like it when my machines are smarter than me.... How does it know I'm not on a critical hospital run.. or really don't *want* to make a U-turn???? I may be lousy at parking but I still want to do it myself.... Then again, I have a lead foot and the savings in speeding tickets might make that a good feature......


There are time i get driving and the speedometer just creeps up there. I love straight open roads and speed. I have gotten used to the truck telling me I am exceeding the speed limit for the road. Keeps me from getting tickets. Also great for new drivers, teens ect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the Pepita pattern done. I used sock yarn and size 2 needles. I think this will fit a 12 month old, from the size of it. My pregnant niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman so thought this cute little pattern resembled his camo colored hip waders  I think they will get a kick out of them. If the baby is a girl, I may have to come up with a quick Plan B...but I have until October ro figure something out


Just add a little ruffle necked T under it for a girl.... Camo is very stylish for all right now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Bulldog*-- I hope you have a wonderful day. I am so glad you mentioned your birthday.
> 
> I also hope Angie feels better too. This is for both of you!


What a wonderful picture, great eye candy, in this heat :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider it really wasn't a big deal painting the tables....used cans of spray paint for plastic. Hands got tired just because I don't have much strength in them anymore but did get them done. Speaking of spray painting...here's a picture of my truck I spray painted..LOL...old truck; formerly my dad's. 1986 Ford Ranger; think I've posted it before. Still need to add that knitting motif to the doors. LOL Congrats on the job too Spider.


I love it, you got the squares so neat, if I wold have done it would have just aimed and kept spraying with no plan and then when I was done, thought should have blocked it off. It is to cool.
Does the spray paint stick to plastic??


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats great (the oncologist). But so is getting rid of patterns- but will you come back with more to replace them?


Lol who knows? I spose I could couldhadnt thought that far yet.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers!
> Thought I would drop you a quick note to let you know I am alive and well. ROFL. I have not caught up with all the postings, but do know Gigis BIL has passed away and I am so very saddened and praying for both families. Charlotte, hope you are feeling much better now. Pupso thrilled you got good news from oncologistPTL! Julie continue to hold you close in prayer. Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you. Goodness, wish I could be at the Knitapalooza. Know you all will have a wonderful time at Sams with his dear family. Need another picture of Bentley, Sam
> I have been able to be home on the 4th, 5th, and 6th and today (8th) my birthday. It has been quiet and Jim is busy with instruction book setting up my portable a/c in our bedroom! Ha ha. Some of my bd money I ordered more sizes of the 12 circular needles for my socks. It has been a comedy of errors but I am learning. One side of my sock looks really good. The other side (with the SSKs) doesnt look as neat and I didnt pick up stitches along the heel flap as neatly as on the other side. This happened on both socks Dont know why. I am up to the heel and she uses the three needle bindoff instead of the Kitchener.
> I dont know what to say about Angie. She says all the pain she has had from the contacted Virus in St Luvia is back. She is seeing Dr today with the broken ankle, which has given her fits (hope things are better for your daughter, Ceili). I think he will probably advance her to weight bearing on that foot as well as PT. Angie has never been one to complain or let you know she is hurting, but I have seen her cry a river this past six months. She is to go back to Mayo in August to be reevaluated. I am so weary. I was going to clean house these few days I got to be at home and cleaned only two rooms and gave out. Dr has increased the dose on my thryroid med (Synthroid), is trying to get my INR regulated which is 1.6 (my blood is too thick), and has me giving myself B12 injections once a week. All I seem to want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. This is not living. I wish I could think of something funny to say as Gigi is so good at but for the life of me.nothing comes to mind. Angies spirits have been so low.that is my biggest challenge when I want to just run for miles and scream sometimes.I feel so guilty saying this. I want life to get back to normal and get back home with my Jim.
> ...


Happy birthday, Betty. So sorry that you life is in such turmoil. You can come on here and vent any time. Few of us have had troubles like Angie and you. But we have strong shoulders for you to lean on. Prayers for your family always.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the rhyme from TX. Lived in Richardson briefly as a child; dad was from Dallas/Mesquite.


I learned it as "and here we are in Texas yet" and it is true....... I didn't know you once lived here.... Boy, it sure has changed in the 40 years I've been here... I imagine you would not recognize it at all....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


Love the colors and mix of knitting and crochet


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just don't like it when my machines are smarter than me.... How does it know I'm not on a critical hospital run.. or really don't *want* to make a U-turn???? I may be lousy at parking but I still want to do it myself.... Then again, I have a lead foot and the savings in speeding tickets might make that a good feature......


Me either--I bought the simplest car I could find. It's on '06 but it doesn't even power locks or power windows.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> \ Jynx you are in my prayer book for August 6th. I pray your hospital stay will be comforting and pray for peace and calm for you. Know you must be fearful from previous experience and my heart goes out to you.


 Thank you.... and so good to see you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY.... I do so hope that things will be better for you soon. I know just how much you love being home with your dear Jim..... I hope you know that we are all sending healing thoughts your way and keeping you in our prayers..... That's what friends are for and this plave is just loaded with friends......


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Forgot what else I decided to comment on. So will wish everyone a great day. Going to try and finish my socks so I can get the matching ones on the needles.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


That is a darling top and a darling model....You are so brave 2 socks on circs!! Just the idea of one sock with magic loop make my fingers fumble!!!
Some things I just don't have the patience to learn, I guess...you know....old dog, new tricks!!! ROFL!
JuneK[/quote]

When I learned how to do the magic loop, I did hats first. Then I starred to make toys and I wanted the legs, arms to be the damme size so learned how to do two at a time. I have also done four at a time. Just have to untangle every so often and use smaller balls of yarn. It definately is a learning experience. But once you have it, it is easy.

BTW, you can't be much older than I am.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That would be fine. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now. Night night from the UK


Blessed sleep,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


WOW!!! That is beautiful , and the colors awesome. Love it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

darowil said:


> Glad we have been keeping you company for so long- and its great that you have joine dus in person. Do come back and join us again. At least you know who we are by now! That can be a bit daunting at first.


Thanks! It is a bit daunting, but I have gotten my feet wet a bit


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have an appointment for the 18th to do just that... I have already told him I will need a lot of anxiety medication. I'm going to make sure he knows I'm serious.... It will be a little difficult, because DH wants to go with me an I don't really want to talk about some of my fears and memories of dad and the tube in front of him... but.... I know he will think some is silly, and it is, but that doesn't make it any less real.
> 
> Mom has a power washer. The problem is that there is a cedar type tree that comes up through a hole in the deck and I think that there are so many cedar needles that other plants are actually growing in the gutter.... I hadn't thought about blasting it out.... that might be good idea, but a mess to clean up the deck..... It really isn't very high and only about a 12 foot length. It would be such a simple job... Maybe I can get the yard guy to do it if I can just catch him or ask one of the laborers at the nursery to come do it... but hardly worth the trip unless I combine it with some things I could use help with at my place.....


Fears are never silly Jynx. I have thought same about my DH thinking im silly, he says he may not share them or understand them but it doesn't make them any less real to me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider it really wasn't a big deal painting the tables....used cans of spray paint for plastic. Hands got tired just because I don't have much strength in them anymore but did get them done. Speaking of spray painting...here's a picture of my truck I spray painted..LOL...old truck; formerly my dad's. 1986 Ford Ranger; think I've posted it before. Still need to add that knitting motif to the doors. LOL Congrats on the job too Spider.


LOVE the truck..... so cool. That is what I'm doing with tires for retaining wall in the back....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a deal... Did you know that one of the claims to fame is that the one street has a college at each end? There is Normal and the other end is Weslyan (sp) They were so much more posh than us at the state school...


That is Route 51 or Main Street. They, well Normal actually also has Heartland Community College and a satellite of Lincoln Community College now as well as both other campuses have grown in size.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I remember, mine was all natural.. LOL Odd, my girlfriends really disliked me for that.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Would love to see a picture of that... Of course they were jealous. We all had to work hard for that look... I must say though, I didn't have to do anything to it all week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> when one is beset with problems - one has just to tackle them as one can, and try not to get depressed. Thank goodness I do not have to do my down sizing at the rush I had expected, at first. I am telling myself I am doing my daughter a real favour as I will have so much less clutter when I die.


And think of all the fun you'll have building it all up again, slowly, piece by piece of course. That will take a while, so you'll have to live a very long time.  Healthfully I hope. :-D


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


Lovely dress. Is it a free pattern or your own? I would love to make one for my DGD.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Bulldog----you share the special day with my former Sister-in-law and my DH and his twin.


Happy birthday to your DH and his twin.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider it really wasn't a big deal painting the tables....used cans of spray paint for plastic. Hands got tired just because I don't have much strength in them anymore but did get them done. Speaking of spray painting...here's a picture of my truck I spray painted..LOL...old truck; formerly my dad's. 1986 Ford Ranger; think I've posted it before. Still need to add that knitting motif to the doors. LOL Congrats on the job too Spider.


Great truck, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I loved driving at one time also....no problems with driving now except I'm incredibly LAZY and since my daughter doesn't mind driving, she does it with my blessing. I love being chauffeured around without worrying about traffic. We live in a city of about 200,000 pop. But the city is spread out..we really don't have a downtown any longer. Excessive traffic isn't usually a problem except at the dreaded rush hours!
> JuneK


You said that you live in Newport News, right? I lived in Norfolk from 1975-1980. I've been back there several times. The area sure has grown. My BIL was stationed at Ft. Monroe three years. Love the area.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> I see you have done two different socks- I thought I might do tht first just so I knew which yarn went with which sock while I learnt. I can see myself knitting with the yarn from the other sock otherwise.


Have done that. Just had to tink back a few sts. I am always checking even when doing two different yarns. Just something you do automatically.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You know, I was talking to DH about that. I figure they should just take all the cheap cuts so that they don't have to open up any scar tissue areas again.... Besides, I should get some weight loss reward for going through all this again. I suppose they have to justify it in this insurance driven day and age. They can justify the gall bladder because they van see some stones on the CT scan..... I guess I could tell them that dad's burst and make a case for a genetic pre-disposition....


When I has my first c-section, they also removed my appendix. Something about opening the cavity and the effect it could have on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, you can even buy spray paint just for plastics. Two of the tables I used spray paint for plastics and one was what I had used on the truck and it also worked. 
Someone suggested I recreate my knitting tattoo on the side which I want to do but just haven't gotten around to it yet.



Spider said:


> I love it, you got the squares so neat, if I wold have done it would have just aimed and kept spraying with no plan and then when I was done, thought should have blocked it off. It is to cool.
> Does the spray paint stick to plastic??


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The hospital I WANT to go to is like that. You order from a menu any time you want to eat and it is all wonderful. MY place,,, not so much.... but they aren't going to let me eat anyhow...


Our local hospital has very good food and cheap. I think they even have a seniors day. Lots of people eat there, even if not visiting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I came there on a trip about 10 years ago and it was so different. I went to school in 6th grade there in Richardson. We had moved there the summer before school started because my Dad's brother had wanted him to come into business with him and Dad thought he wanted to "go home to Texas". Long story short, Dad returned here to Georgia after 6 months but Mom had a teaching contract and she, my DS and I finished the year out and then returned to Georgia. I still have some distant cousins in the area but Dad's side of the family just wasn't as close as my Mom's family was and I really don't know them. All my aunts/uncles have gone now.



Dreamweaver said:


> I learned it as "and here we are in Texas yet" and it is true....... I didn't know you once lived here.... Boy, it sure has changed in the 40 years I've been here... I imagine you would not recognize it at all....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Kathy...what size needles do you use with doing 2 circs at a time socks? I want to see if I can do it.


kehinkle said:


> When I learned how to do the magic loop, I did hats first. Then I starred to make toys and I wanted the legs, arms to be the damme size so learned how to do two at a time. I have also done four at a time. Just have to untangle every so often and use smaller balls of yarn. It definately is a learning experience. But once you have it, it is easy.
> 
> BTW, you can't be much older than I am.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same thing at one of our hospitals; food is excellent.


kehinkle said:


> Our local hospital has very good food and cheap. I think they even have a seniors day. Lots of people eat there, even if not visiting.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie, Iowa is a beautiful state! How lucky for you to grow up there! Beautiful rolling green hills,

pontuf



Dreamweaver said:


> We used to come from Chicago to Dallas on a week-end when we ere house hunting.... and that was with two little girls in tow.... Now, I don't like to drive more than a half hour on my own. I'm a very good passenger though.... I would be much better about it with pretty scenery but highways and spaghetti bowl interchanges just leave me cold... not to mention I have no sense of direction.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning. 
That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better. 
Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart. 
God Bless, 
Marianne


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, Jynx, they won't get over it even if they are ever forced to take on the whole responsibility for Mom. They are likely to push it off on their wives who, in turn, will likely find a ''no-nonsense''companion or aide who will probably do as she pleases. Or either of them might decide to find a ''suitable home'', sad to say. IMHO

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

A prayer has been offered.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Mayo Hospital cafeteria in Scottsdale has great food. Tuesday special is chicken fried steak. and it's very good

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Same thing at one of our hospitals; food is excellent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lovely dress. Is it a free pattern or your own? I would love to make one for my DGD.


It is my own. not sure what I am going to do with the top. I can sort of figure it out if you want it. She is very very slender ,and tall, so I measured around her waist and then worked the ribbing, and increased at the bottom . widening it as I go along about every 3 rows. then added the crochet shell stitch at the bottom, increasing the size of the shells each row. I picked up stitches at the top of the waist ribbing (green) and am now deciding what to do. I am thinking of making a band across the top and then straps but not sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are time i get driving and the speedometer just creeps up there. I love straight open roads and speed. I have gotten used to the truck telling me I am exceeding the speed limit for the road. Keeps me from getting tickets. Also great for new drivers, teens ect.


Yes, it would be great for new drivers.... and those of us who "have a need or speed....' I would want to be able to override it though, in an emergency.... or when needing a little extra speed for passing..... I have cruise control and don't use it.... but I'm seldom on the highway. DH uses it all the time....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Me either--I bought the simplest car I could find. It's on '06 but it doesn't even power locks or power windows.


When my SIL bought a little KIA a few years back, my young GD could not wait to show me the wonderful feature on dad's car... You could turn this handle thing and have the windows go down without turning on the motor..... She was so impressed.... I bought my Hundai a week later and had to explain that I couldn't get that neat feature... I was only saved because it was a hatchback she thought it was cool to be able to get from the trunk to the back seat...
I'm good as long as I have air conditioning and a radio....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Mayo Hospital cafeteria in Scottsdale has great food. Tuesday special is chicken fried steak. and it's very good
> 
> pontuf


Hi Charlotte!! We were concerned about you today. How are you feeling? I haven't had a chance to read the past few pages. I hope you are doing okay. I am going to start knitting one of the vases in the felting book and we will see how they turn out.

I hope you don't over do and get some rest. you never really rest in the ER. Shirley


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

June, I would hesitate to knit socks out of acrylic yarn because the feet will get awfully moist while wearing shoes and no way to wick it away from your feet.

But, if that is your aim, I will tell you that I have used both silk thread for socks (which proved to be a poor choice because the spool had so-o-o-o many short pieces of thread inside the generous amount on the spool) and have also used polyester or cotton sewing thread. It works beautifully!!

I'm still wearing many of the earliest pairs knitted without needing any mending. The only socks needing repairs was a pair of Wool-Ease boot socks that wore at the edge of the heel flap.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Dont ever feel that you can't ask your 'family' for support, prayers and thoughts. We have your back, just as you always have ours.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

prayers for Ben


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Fears are never silly Jynx. I have thought same about my DH thinking im silly, he says he may not share them or understand them but it doesn't make them any less real to me.


So true.... and the same goes for the tears that start sometimes without any warning... It seems I am forever apologizing for breaking down but I have explained that it is just the way it is and has nothing to do with him.. and he does get that... He is really good when I get antsy and just have to move. He will decide we need an adventure and take me someplace.... just something to break the routine.... like to a different mall to walk around or a ride in the country.... just a change of pace....

So, so glad you are clear until October.... I am supposed to get scan and meet with my oncologist on the 13th of August but have put in a call to see I they can't use the scan and X-rays from when I was in hospital... If not, they will just have to wait until October.... I want all this behind me before I see anyone else.... I know they called this AM when I was taking walk and I returned the call, but they have not called back.... Sure wish it didn't take 3-4 calls to get anything done these days....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> That is Route 51 or Main Street. They, well Normal actually also has Heartland Community College and a satellite of Lincoln Community College now as well as both other campuses have grown in size.


Do you know if the Soldier's and Sailor's Home is still there? It was for wards of the court, etc... upto the age of 18.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Kathy...what size needles do you use with doing 2 circs at a time socks? I want to see if I can do it.


I'm using #2s. Try it with larger needles first and ww yarn. I plan on making some slipper/socks with thicker yarn after I finish the other two socks. I did finish the first two as anklets. Now to cast on the others.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> A prayer has been offered.


Ditto from me for Ben.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And think of all the fun you'll have building it all up again, slowly, piece by piece of course. That will take a while, so you'll have to live a very long time.  Healthfully I hope. :-D


at this point though it is a matter of all the rubbish bags I am filling! certainly I hope to get to a point of building up my possessions again!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, you can even buy spray paint just for plastics. Two of the tables I used spray paint for plastics and one was what I had used on the truck and it also worked.
> Someone suggested I recreate my knitting tattoo on the side which I want to do but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


i'm spray painting the tires with that type of paint. There is also a brush on primer that allows you to paint with any paint..... I wonder about the places that do "wraps" or cars could do a copy of your ink and just apply like an "Wally" on the side of the truck.....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is great. The lady in our condo got both done in one day.
> 
> I am glad mine are done and I don't have any problems - has made a huge difference.
> 
> So many ideas have changed with medicine. If you have an older doctor I guess you should check his ideas. I never even thought that others were getting them done right away. We have been going to him for years and I never thought of getting a second opinion.


In this country, or at least in this state, you cannot get both done at once unless the laws have changed since mine. But they are now doing them closer together than they were (a month apart). My assumption was that that was a precaution in case something went wrong, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I downloaded the free World Clock Buddy from the Google store. Now all I need to do is check the app and see what time it is in Scotland, NZ, OzLand, Eastcoast of US....?? Cool


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Will do!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

its good to be home, thanks shirley,
BIL juiced our dinner tonight. I told him to put lots of blueberries in mine. He bought DH a juicer for his birthday.

I can't wait to see those felted vases!

pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Hi Charlotte!! We were concerned about you today. How are you feeling? I haven't had a chance to read the past few pages. I hope you are doing okay. I am going to start knitting one of the vases in the felting book and we will see how they turn out.
> 
> I hope you don't over do and get some rest. you never really rest in the ER. Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Our local hospital has very good food and cheap. I think they even have a seniors day. Lots of people eat there, even if not visiting.


When dad was being bounced from one facility to another, I ate in so many hospital cafeterias... I really toyed with the idea of writing a ratings book!!!! We have one hospital in town that does a full out dining experience for new parents the night before they go home.....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cables are a piece o cake. All it takes is doing the stitches out of order..... It is probably the simplest thing that gives the biggest bang for the buck... Much easier than socks.. though I don't think of socks as being that tough.... just that we have all built up fear in our heads against turning a heel. I guess I was just lucky... I didn't know it was supposed to be hard when I did my first pair.... so it wasn't.


That is exactly my experience with socks, Jynx.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are time i get driving and the speedometer just creeps up there. I love straight open roads and speed. I have gotten used to the truck telling me I am exceeding the speed limit for the road. Keeps me from getting tickets. Also great for new drivers, teens ect.


I love cruise control.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Remember it well - our DD went to Illinois State and a good friend of hers went to lllinois Wesleyan...both daughters were at band and color guard camps at both places.



Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a deal... Did you know that one of the claims to fame is that the one street has a college at each end? There is Normal and the other end is Weslyan (sp) They were so much more posh than us at the state school...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When I learned how to do the magic loop, I did hats first. Then I starred to make toys and I wanted the legs, arms to be the damme size so learned how to do two at a time. I have also done four at a time. Just have to untangle every so often and use smaller balls of yarn. It definately is a learning experience. But once you have it, it is easy.
> 
> BTW, you can't be much older than I am.


Wanna bet?

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think the only reason I couldn't drive after my cataract surgery was the 'relaxation' pill I was given before my surgery. Didn't really sleep but couldn't remember what was done during the surgery, either! Strange!
> JuneK


After general anaesthetic generally you are not allowed to drive home. And they won't let you go until they see your driver.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well said!! Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear -- I'm using a fixed 12" circular needle for DH's socks and the needle points are pretty stubby...but I'm learning to knit looser so that the stitches move around more easily...it's actually working out pretty well....I saw some that are 9"....which would work for baby stuff.

I love the shorter Knitter's Pride needles and they're my first choice for most things...I'm looking at the cubics that work with the same cables and I think the Karbonz will work wth the cables too...I have some fixed circulars of the Karbonz and I love the sharp points and the feel of the needles.



Dreamweaver said:


> YES, a size 7 and I just love them... When I am talking short though, there are some out now that are almost stubby.... and I can see it for hats or even socks,,, but I don't think I would like them in general... Too much pushing up the stitches to the needles.... But I love the ones you sent, my only pair and also the only pair of squares that I also love, especially for lace scarves..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cables are a piece o cake. All it takes is doing the stitches out of order..... It is probably the simplest thing that gives the biggest bang for the buck... Much easier than socks.. though I don't think of socks as being that tough.... just that we have all built up fear in our heads against turning a heel. I guess I was just lucky... I didn't know it was supposed to be hard when I did my first pair.... so it wasn't.


I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Ask away, Dear Heart. That is what we are here for, to support one another in times of need. (Just look at allth support I've received and all the venting I've done.... and you haven't kicked me out yet...)

I don't think there is anything more stressful than worrying about a child in the hospital... Been there and done that... Just what was Ben doing outside in this weather? He knows he needs to stay hydrated This weather will take the stuffing out of all of us...... He really does not seem to take his condition as seriously as he should.... I know it is hard to admit a limitation..... but it is what it is...... Sending bushels and bushels of healing vibes to Ben and to YOU. He has been in this shape before and come out fine.... I'm sure the same will happen this time..... After all, he has a birthday coming up and needs to be in top shape to celebrate..... Breathe deep... After a night of fluids, here is hoping you both wake up to blue skies.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer --- that dress is so pretty.



Patches39 said:


> WOW!!! That is beautiful , and the colors awesome. Love it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When my SIL bought a little KIA a few years back, my young GD could not wait to show me the wonderful feature on dad's car... You could turn this handle thing and have the windows go down without turning on the motor..... She was so impressed.... I bought my Hundai a week later and had to explain that I couldn't get that neat feature... I was only saved because it was a hatchback she thought it was cool to be able to get from the trunk to the back seat...
> I'm good as long as I have air conditioning and a radio....


Mine is a KIA.  I had always told the kids when they left, I was getting a tiny car, and I did!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good evening everyone! When I left this morning I was on page 69 of 76 now 8pm there are 91 pages. I don't know how long it will take to catch up.

I need some bubble wrap! We got to Leavenworth this afternoon and we were unpacking I tripped over the parking barrier (to stop the car) and went down and sure enough I skinned my knees. Probably took five or more layers of skin off my left knee. I laid on the ground for probably 10 minutes before Glenn came out to help me get up. We will be here until Friday. I love it here and will be taking pictures. Back to reading.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Unfortunately, Jynx, they won't get over it even if they are ever forced to take on the whole responsibility for Mom. They are likely to push it off on their wives who, in turn, will likely find a ''no-nonsense''companion or aide who will probably do as she pleases. Or either of them might decide to find a ''suitable home'', sad to say. IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy


They are both on second or third wives. One has already stated that she wants no involvement. The other one loves mom to death but they were going to move her up there until she visited for a week and they quickly realizedthat another move would really disorient her. Remember, I had talked to them about a retirement community while she was still able to make friends and enjoy some of the things available and was told in no uncertain terms that I was noT to even mention it to mom.... No, they are just in denial and easy for them to let mom do it her way when they aren't close enough to live with the consequences or the responsibility... As it is, one is handling her financial affairs and doing a really poor job of it.... so I don't want him to have any additional control over her..... It would not be a good thing......

What will happen is that I will die or she will become ill and the hospital will not release her to live alone. THEN, some changes will have to be made.... and it won't be me making the decision.... No one will have a choice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was one of the jealous ones -- I have thin wispy hair so the only way to get curls was with a Tonette or Toni perm...and those always came out frizzy on my hair and was so stinky!! One classmate had gorgeous long thick straight hair and she wanted curly hair and another had long wavy hair and she'd actually iron it to get it straight...it's clear, we just wanted what we didn't have.



Dreamweaver said:


> Would love to see a picture of that... Of course they were jealous. We all had to work hard for that look... I must say though, I didn't have to do anything to it all week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is my own. not sure what I am going to do with the top. I can sort of figure it out if you want it. She is very very slender ,and tall, so I measured around her waist and then worked the ribbing, and increased at the bottom . widening it as I go along about every 3 rows. then added the crochet shell stitch at the bottom, increasing the size of the shells each row. I picked up stitches at the top of the waist ribbing (green) and am now deciding what to do. I am thinking of making a band across the top and then straps but not sure.


It is turning out so nicely... She will love it and look great in it. You might consider a flounce at the top of the same crocheted shells.... Whatever you do, it will be perfect.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Was able to take a few pix of the socks I just finished. Hopefully you will be able to see the sts and needles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great one. I've saved it and may even do it in some blueberry colored linen blend I have for a nice spa cloth...


That would be pretty, I did mine in a pale green verigated, turned out wonderfully, I'll post a pic later. 

Now I'm working on 'Round Dishcloth' by Amy Carpenter. Liking it so far also, my first round one. 
This one would be a great practice for wrapping stitches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kathy----I'll pass it along. He's had a great day with his favorite meal (pork chops) and a special card picked out by 4 year old grandson...it's about 8-1/2 x 11 with a big dragon popping out to light the candles on the cake. My card was a singing cupcake that has a little ditty that after eating it, you'll end up a year older and with a stomach ache!!



kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to your DH and his twin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I left this morning I was on page 69 of 76 now 8pm there are 91 pages. I don't know how long it will take to catch up.
> 
> I need some bubble wrap! We got to Leavenworth this afternoon and we were unpacking I tripped over the parking barrier (to stop the car) and went down and sure enough I skinned my knees. Probably took five or more layers of skin off my left knee. I laid on the ground for probably 10 minutes before Glenn came out to help me get up. We will be here until Friday. I love it here and will be taking pictures. Back to reading.


Oh my, I've done that several times, nothing like roadrash is there? and skinned knees burn like nothing else. 
If we are out of bubble wrap, wonder if we could use popcorn, of course we'd have to be in a contained area of some sort to keep the popcorn in, but I think I could live with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Kathy----I'll pass it along. He's had a great day with his favorite meal (pork chops) and a special card picked out by 4 year old grandson...it's about 8-1/2 x 11 with a big dragon popping out to light the candles on the cake. My card was a singing cupcake that has a little ditty that after eating it, you'll end up a year older and with a stomach ache!!


Yes, happy birthday, DH and twin!!!!
It's so fun to watch the little ones pick cards. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is a KIA.  I had always told the kids when they left, I was getting a tiny car, and I did!


I drove a big van for years as I took youngest DD and forth to college..... It was nice to look down on the traffic and see so far ahead but I wanted a small car too..... People are not particularly polite to drivers o big vehicles.... like letting them change lanes, etc. and there are blind spots... I'm very happy with my little peppy car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Was able to take a few pix of the socks I just finished. Hopefully you will be able to see the sts and needles.


Oh now that's interesting. Now you've done it, found something else I need to put on the ever growing to do list. lol...See how you are? lolol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are time i get driving and the speedometer just creeps up there. I love straight open roads and speed. I have gotten used to the truck telling me I am exceeding the speed limit for the road. Keeps me from getting tickets. Also great for new drivers, teens ect.


We have a current stop creeping campaign- aimed at making us aware of this very thing. Directed more at the country areas as far as I can tell. And how easy is it to creep over no matter how good your intentions might be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My hometown is way up in the northern part of the state (15 miles from Minnesota border) in middle of the state (straight north on Hwy. 169) and it's pretty flat around there -- and corn and hog house operations as far as the eyes can see and nose can smell! Some of the best farm land around....The ancestors sure knew what they were doing when they decided on that area to farm.



Pontuf said:


> Rookie, Iowa is a beautiful state! How lucky for you to grow up there! Beautiful rolling green hills,
> 
> pontuf


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy.... So sorry to hear you fell but glad you are going to have a nice break.... (I'm thinking of investing in the bubble wrap business... This crowd isn't getting any younger...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers going up for Ben....and for you and the rest of the family.



Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> at this point though it is a matter of all the rubbish bags I am filling! certainly I hope to get to a point of building up my possessions again!


You will, never fear. Somehow it happens even as we aren't actively trying to. lol I think somethings just have babies in the closet, wish it was my yarn though, of course DH would have an attack it that happened. lol We could make a horror movie about yarn multiplying and taking over the world, then we'd be rich.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sandy.... So sorry to hear you fell but glad you are going to have a nice break.... (I'm thinking of investing in the bubble wrap business... This crowd isn't getting any younger...


lolololololol!!!
No we aren't. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm back- after being an hour late for my mammogram. Picked up my info to take with me and discovered that while I had everything right including 10 past the hour I had the hour wrong! But they said come in anyway so in I went. Expected a long wait as I was rather late but not much delay at all. So presumably done for 2 years.

But it was great to catch up with Gwen and almost see her! 
When I think of how hard it was to contact people back home when I first went overseas and now it is so easy and cheap. And how much harder must it have been for Mum and Dad- wonder how long it took for word of my arrival to reach my grandparents? 
This place gets me thinking of all sorts of questions I should ask my mother. David gave me a book to put my memories in a few years ago and I ignored it. Maybee I should look at it, maybe sit down witht he girls and talk. Often more comes out that way. After all while I expect to be around a few more decades (well at least a couple) who knows if that will be the case. 
Maybe should do the same with Mum while we are away- she probably doesn't have 2 decades left as she is 82.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Sent. and hopes that all will be well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Monday night and almost 100 pages. I really can't keep up with you all.... time to go knit awhile and watch a little TV. The neighbors have been over for their last lesson o the day so I can put on comfy lounger and just relax. I'm already tired and ready for bed. Hope I make it through the news. Tomorrow is sit and stitch and we are going to try for the show when we are both home.

Need to start a new project to take to sit and stitch tomorrow... and need to be up early to shower and change dressing.... I'll try to stay caught up this week but no promises....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better!!

We pulled my FIL's juicer out of the box and have been doing it for a couple of weeks now - I like to use it to juice up the fruits and vegetables before they go bad when we haven't used them up. We made a bunch of juice pops and our grandson loves them. I like my breakfast served as a drink of juiced kale, lemon, apple, honey an ginger. So far, I can tell that I get less episodes of heart burn.



Pontuf said:


> its good to be home, thanks shirley,
> BIL juiced our dinner tonight. I told him to put lots of blueberries in mine. He bought DH a juicer for his birthday.
> 
> I can't wait to see those felted vases!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear this....that's very painful!! Get better soon and enjoy your trip (oops---didn't mean to make a bad pun).



Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I left this morning I was on page 69 of 76 now 8pm there are 91 pages. I don't know how long it will take to catch up.
> 
> I need some bubble wrap! We got to Leavenworth this afternoon and we were unpacking I tripped over the parking barrier (to stop the car) and went down and sure enough I skinned my knees. Probably took five or more layers of skin off my left knee. I laid on the ground for probably 10 minutes before Glenn came out to help me get up. We will be here until Friday. I love it here and will be taking pictures. Back to reading.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


i think we just to keep a generic pray going for family even when nothing specific is going on! Things just never stay settled for long with you do they?
BTW if God never tires of us praying why should we tire of praying for these things?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much --- I'll pass it along.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, happy birthday, DH and twin!!!!
> It's so fun to watch the little ones pick cards. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks purplefi - I think if I was forty years younger I would hike it for fun - think it would be a great hike.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The official Northernmost part of the UK is John o Groats and to Land End it is 874 miles by road. We live just sw of London so about 250 miles to Lands End.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Prayers going up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider, congratulations, even part time is wonderful and must do so much to bolster your spirits.  Ongoing prayers on DH's job search also. 

I also read backwards, I find it easier to catch up that way, doesn't feel so overwelmingly daunting that way. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The one time I added stuff I added what here is called Knittin-in Elastic. But I have had this for years- used to put in the cuffs of jumpers knitted with cheap acrylic that stretched so the cuffs held there elasticity. It is 79% nylon, 21% elastone. And I only put it in the cuff of hte socks. As it was not for a family member I don't know how it worked either. (made by Patons mine). But both Zoe and I live in different countries to you which makes a difference as well.
> try this maybe http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/FB8462FD-8147-4C01-BAD9-F2F3CA624F67/productID/E4246A7F-E1F2-4A1B-9058-10882D45F128/ webs. Tried a simlar search on the Simply Sock Yarn site and nothing came up.


I have some Fortissima Socka that is specifically for adding to sock heels that I got at my LYS, it's working great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tube went up my nose and down - the nurse was very slick - she told me to drink - I barely got it to my lips before the tube was down and she was taping it down at my nose. It really didn't bother me - it was not being able to eat that drove me crazy - as I said before - do you know how much food is shown on television one way or another.
I will have to admit to eating some candy but that went right up the tube so did nothing for the hunger pangs.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> How did they insert tubes to you stomach? I'm afraid that will be the nose tube, that I can't abide. When I had lung surgery,,, I had drain tubes for the chest cavity and that was no biggie... Since I will have a huge incision anyhow.... I wish they would just do a little puncture to whatever and let be drain that way.... I'm sure they know what they are doing,,,, just wish it wasn't to ME!!!! (I know I won't be allowed to eat... but am thinking of smuggling in SOMETHING... even a Tic Tac to taste something....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Rookie, Iowa is a beautiful state! How lucky for you to grow up there! Beautiful rolling green hills,
> 
> pontuf


Glad to see you.... But you should be resting.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Done deal M - you know he is in my heart- luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sending the sandman so you have pleasant dreams and a good nights sleep.

sam

-


PurpleFi said:


> That would be fine. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now. Night night from the UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I downloaded the free World Clock Buddy from the Google store. Now all I need to do is check the app and see what time it is in Scotland, NZ, OzLand, Eastcoast of US....?? Cool


Now to work out where to put it! And to work out who is where. For example in Australia I am on a different time zone to the other two regulars. And during summer we will all be on different time zones as Queensland doesn't have daylight saving. An dit tells us which day as well. Meant to be able to plan things as well- fort example when is 5.30 that Gwen was talking about? I do have another one that can work that out, but for seeing what time it is now this is defiantlly best. But is is meant to work out these types of things. Think I need to sign up- and fpr that I need to know my gmail address which I never use!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> After general anaesthetic generally you are not allowed to drive home. And they won't let you go until they see your driver.


Any sedation here (not sure about oral but certainly anything into a vein or in doses high enough to cause drowsiness).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, happy birthday, DH and twin!!!!
> It's so fun to watch the little ones pick cards. :lol:


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - I am so sorry - I was talking about a suction tube - when my digestive system quit working after by gallbladder op - not a breathing tube - I so agree - that would be so uncomfortable and scary.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a pretty dress - I know she is going to love it and look like a princess in it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just thought it would be a fun trip - much of western united states in desert - I find it quite beautiful in its starkness. I was going to ask about gas - what about driving across the middle?

sam



darowil said:


> Parts of it will be great scenery- but much of it while great to see gets very monotonous. Mind you I have never driven across it. The stretch from Port Augusta to Perth is very very long, and once you leave Ceduna you have about 2000km (1240miles) of not much I believe. Including very few roadhouses etc. You must stop and fill up at every road house you come to. I don't think you need to carry petrol for this trip as it is a main road but you sure can't afford to skip one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was one of the jealous ones -- I have thin wispy hair so the only way to get curls was with a Tonette or Toni perm...and those always came out frizzy on my hair and was so stinky!! One classmate had gorgeous long thick straight hair and she wanted curly hair and another had long wavy hair and she'd actually iron it to get it straight...it's clear, we just wanted what we didn't have.


Sometimes I think I am very strange- I am perfectly happy with my hair- less so now than in the past. i just wish it would go all grey or even white insted of bits of everything. But even so I'm too bothered- and can't be bothered dying it regularly- it would end looking even worse!. I have a natural curl and i have always liked it. And it works long or short as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you and Gerry need to have a little come to jesus talk with them - you know - kind of an untimatum.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, Ted did take her for a week but had to bring her home because of a golf tourney. She didn't want to go to the other brother's even though I told her they were trying to help me out. So far, I think one is in CO on vacation (as I did e-mail to see o he could cover eye shot in August.) I know they both have a couple gold things planned and one is going to wine country... They can't even spend the night when they come... too much to get back home to...... I've just learned not to count on them. Ted want's me to interview companions..... Sounds so simple, but he doesn't realize I spend a couple of hours a day on phone with MY issues... and another dealing with work at mom's or some such. Besides, she will never agree to having someone... even if she told him it would be OK... That was just to not have words with him... There would be something wrong with everyone I found.... If they really wanted to help, they would come down, spend a week and take care of some of those things themselves instead of telling me there is nut grass in the back and the metal furniture on the deck needs new pads and the flower bed needs weeding and this and that and the other thing.... Rant over.... They just really don't get it.....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, ready for bed now. So Prayers going up for all and a special prayer for those who need healing,/help dealing with life. praying for strength, peace, comfort, joy, and may it be laced with love. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just thought it would be a fun trip - much of western united states in desert - I find it quite beautiful in its starkness. I was going to ask about gas - what about driving across the middle?
> 
> sam


Your gas is our petrol. We do have gas for cars, but it is actually a gas. And the roadhouses all sell petrol (but many may not sell gas!) So I think you can get all the way across without needing to carry petrol. But if you plan to go off the main road you would certainly need to carry petrol. And water.

And welcome to Tuesday- my new world time buddy tells me you have just reached Tuesday


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Ben.

Charlotte - good to see you posting. How are you feeling?


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him.
> 
> Prayers for Ben.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I will call it a night on my iPad and do some mindless knitting and "watch" tv with DH . I didn't work on my mystery shawl today but I am happy with progress and lack of mistakes - tomorrow is another day - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want the car that parallel parks itself.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I just don't like it when my machines are smarter than me.... How does it know I'm not on a critical hospital run.. or really don't *want* to make a U-turn???? I may be lousy at parking but I still want to do it myself.... Then again, I have a lead foot and the savings in speeding tickets might make that a good feature......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had that,too----you were much better about it than I was, Sam.



thewren said:


> the tube went up my nose and down - the nurse was very slick - she told me to drink - I barely got it to my lips before the tube was down and she was taping it down at my nose. It really didn't bother me - it was not being able to eat that drove me crazy - as I said before - do you know how much food is shown on television one way or another.
> I will have to admit to eating some candy but that went right up the tube so did nothing for the hunger pangs.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming nonstop to ben - sending you some soothing sleepy energy so you get a good nights sleep.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good- we all need our rest- can't remember is DH home or out on the job?


Out on the job, he should hopefully be back tomorrow afternoon sometime, but will probably have to head to Iowa on Wed morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - you don't know how glad I am to see you - we have been worried. sending you notstop healing energy to get you back in the pink fast.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Mayo Hospital cafeteria in Scottsdale has great food. Tuesday special is chicken fried steak. and it's very good
> 
> pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we want a picture of your knees.

there is a great bakery in Leavenworth as I remember.

sam



Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I left this morning I was on page 69 of 76 now 8pm there are 91 pages. I don't know how long it will take to catch up.
> 
> I need some bubble wrap! We got to Leavenworth this afternoon and we were unpacking I tripped over the parking barrier (to stop the car) and went down and sure enough I skinned my knees. Probably took five or more layers of skin off my left knee. I laid on the ground for probably 10 minutes before Glenn came out to help me get up. We will be here until Friday. I love it here and will be taking pictures. Back to reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm confused - but then I am easily confused.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Was able to take a few pix of the socks I just finished. Hopefully you will be able to see the sts and needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you post a picture when you are finished please.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> That would be pretty, I did mine in a pale green verigated, turned out wonderfully, I'll post a pic later.
> 
> Now I'm working on 'Round Dishcloth' by Amy Carpenter. Liking it so far also, my first round one.
> This one would be a great practice for wrapping stitches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't keep up with all the birthdays - think I need a make a list - happy birthday to dh - sounds like a great dinner.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Kathy----I'll pass it along. He's had a great day with his favorite meal (pork chops) and a special card picked out by 4 year old grandson...it's about 8-1/2 x 11 with a big dragon popping out to light the candles on the cake. My card was a singing cupcake that has a little ditty that after eating it, you'll end up a year older and with a stomach ache!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


Oh that's so pretty, will look lovely on her for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you post a picture when you are finished please.
> 
> sam


Why certainly sir.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> pontuf - you don't know how glad I am to see you - we have been worried. sending you notstop healing energy to get you back in the pink fast.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the speed limit in Australia?

sam



darowil said:


> We have a current stop creeping campaign- aimed at making us aware of this very thing. Directed more at the country areas as far as I can tell. And how easy is it to creep over no matter how good your intentions might be.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marianne I am just finished catching up from earlier. Prayers and positive thoughts for Ben.
xo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For folks not familiar with skype, the basic is free and easily downloaded. Also IF you formerly had an account and suffer from CRAFT (I've done this sooooo many times) you can sign up under a different name. I think I now have 3 accounts....LOL. Only one person needs to have a premium account which is $10 a month in order to have conference call capabilities and I have just upgraded mine to this just for this event. IT IS FREE! Just did a test call between Lurker2 and Sam; video was a bit pixilated (sp) and sound off some for Julie but worked okay. No one else needs to do the premium account unless you just want to. You can cancel at any time too which I will go back to a regular account after the knit-a-palooza.
> 
> Okay...let me know this week if you want to be added in to my contact list. Also, if after the knit-a-palooza you want me to delete you just let me know. I will not be offended; privacy is important and I do want to respect everyone's.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You can keep me Gwen.  One of the first things I downloaded when I got this new laptop, didn't want to miss out on the Knit-a-palooza Grand Get Together with ya'll. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> DH is from Texas and from him I learned this rhyme, which other Texans I'm sure will recognize:
> The sun has riz (risen)
> The sun has set
> And we ain't out
> Of Texas yet.


When we moved here to Wyoming from San Antonio, it took longer just to get out of Texas than the whole rest of the trip took, felt like we were driving forever til we hit the state boarder. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the speed limit in Australia?
> 
> sam


Within the built up areas 50 km (30mph) if not signposted. the major roads are usually 60 kmh (37mph), 80kmh (50mph) in the inbetween areas and 100kmh (62mph) on the open road unless signposted. Not unusual for us to have 110 (63mph)sign posted in South Australia. But speeds are actualy a state issue so there are some differences although these are reasonablely similar countrywide . But in the Northern Territoy for example they have areas of 130kmh (80 mph).
So the stop creeping campaign is usually in the 100/110 km areas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


Wonderful news. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that turned out great, what are the odds that I started that same little outfit a couple days ago? lolol... Great minds and all, I guess. Can't wait to get mine done now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great trip it would be to drive across Australia - at least I think it would be. the scenery would be beautiful.
> 
> sam


I'm in for that road trip. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I need to do that one - looks like great fun - the k2, yo, k1 in the same stitch sounds a little intimidating - but the rest seems easy. I even have a dark purple cotton yarn.
> 
> sam


Nah, after you do it once or twice it's a snap, you just knit/yo/knit all in the one stitch, as long as your stitches aren't too tight, it's just that easy. 
You Can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam Feeling better. You are such a dear.

Many thanks to everyone for all your prayers and thoughts. You are wonderful caring friends How could I have been so lucky to find you all!

XO

Pontuf

praying for Ben's swift recovery.

.


thewren said:


> pontuf - you don't know how glad I am to see you - we have been worried. sending you notstop healing energy to get you back in the pink fast.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well! I think I am finally caught up, took a while as everytime I read 3 pages we added another 1 or 2 lol... It should be very interesting to see how many pages we have come Friday before we go to next weeks TP. :shock: 

So on that note, I'm going to head to bed and hope I don't have 20 pages to catch up on in the morning. :roll: 
lol...
Night all, hugs and kisses.  
see you in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam Feeling better. You are such a dear.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for all your prayers and thoughts. You are wonderful caring friends How could I have been so lucky to find you all!
> 
> ...


Welcome home!!! Glad you are well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


so gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


This is soo pretty, love the colour combinations.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well 2 1/2 hours later I'm finally caught up and I think I will go to bed as it is 11:30pm and I've had a very long day. I don't expect to sleep too well with my knee but at least I will be laying down. See you all in the morning.

Prayers on the way for Ben and anyone else needing them.

Goodnight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are very cute rabbits.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angora - healing energy coming your way - goodness girl - think you need an emergency delivery of bubble wrap

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman your way sandy - healing energy to your knees - hope you feel good as new in the morning.

sam

Tuesday night - 98 pages we have been gabby.



Sandy said:


> Well 2 1/2 hours later I'm finally caught up and I think I will go to bed as it is 11:30pm and I've had a very long day. I don't expect to sleep too well with my knee but at least I will be laying down. See you all in the morning.
> 
> Prayers on the way for Ben and anyone else needing them.
> 
> Goodnight!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a perfect way to spend the morning. have started the wingspan three times now.Eventually I will get it done.


I've just been at the Sark Folk Festival for the weekend ( brilliant music in a magical setting) and took wool and needles so have almost completed a wingspan with points as explained by thewren in his workshop. Looks OK after a few false starts and some frogging, but I don't particularly like the colours, based on a green based self striping yarn I bought in a charity shop. In fact I have now decided to call it the Kermit! Just need to find someone who might be willing to wear it...... Or use as a mat or something. I'm now off to England so can't take it as I'm going with hand luggage only (no nasty pointy things allowed) but might get it finished when I get back.

Now back to catching up on this weeks goings-on..... Good wishes to all. Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you tns - you will have to post a picture of your wingspan when it is finished - I would love to see it and I am sure everyone else would love to see it also.

when are you back to alderney?

have the puffins flown away yet. I was trying to guage their size against the size of a gull. are the puffins more or less a foot high?

sam

where was the festival?



TNS said:


> I've just been at the Sark Folk Festival for the weekend ( brilliant music in a magical setting) and took wool and needles so have almost completed a wingspan with points as explained by thewren in his workshop. Looks OK after a few false starts and some frogging, but I don't particularly like the colours, based on a green based self striping yarn I bought in a charity shop. In fact I have now decided to call it the Kermit! Just need to find someone who might be willing to wear it...... Or use as a mat or something. I'm now off to England so can't take it as I'm going with hand luggage only (no nasty pointy things allowed) but might get it finished when I get back.
> 
> Now back to catching up on this weeks goings-on..... Good wishes to all. Lin


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Mercy, thought I was cold in Brisbane today. Feel quite warm now after seeing the Central Tasmania temp of -12.5 C with 20cm snow that has frozen solid.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Methinks that we shall have a weekly Klutz award, but with this group would be hard to say which individual would be the winner :shock: :roll: :lol: :-D  Since we are running the world out of bubble wrap, I will use the pockets of air that come in the packages that C orders.. LOL.. I think at this time she has a tote full. (we use them in Christmas gifts makes the gifts nice and tight)


CRAFT moment, hit send before typing response. That's an idea, and can them them freely by asking at bed shop behind me, so don't have to store them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
But before I go - flowers for today.
Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you tns - you will have to post a picture of your wingspan when it is finished - I would love to see it and I am sure everyone else would love to see it also.
> 
> when are you back to alderney?
> 
> ...


I saw them this afternoon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


Yet another one to need all the bubble wrap. Glad you are slowly getting better- can take a long time to recover so you better take it easy for the next couple of weeks. And no more Jscuzzis!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mercy, thought I was cold in Brisbane today. Feel quite warm now after seeing the Central Tasmania temp of -12.5 C with 20cm snow that has frozen solid.


Think I'll stay here then. What was it is Brisbane? We had about 15, cold last night though at only 4.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


Your daily flowers and garden are lovely.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you tns - you will have to post a picture of your wingspan when it is finished - I would love to see it and I am sure everyone else would love to see it also.
> 
> when are you back to alderney?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam and everyone. I will post a photo of the "Kermit" in due course, maybe when I'm back next week. 
Haven't been able to monitor the Puffincam whilst away, but would expect the adult puffins to be leaving soon if they haven't gone already. We are allowed on Burou where they breed in August so they definitely leave before then. Puffins are smaller than I expect, a bit smaller than gulls and yes, they are about 12" long/tall.
We will be in Alderney during Alderney week (annual fete week) early August but then I'm off to England again with daughter doing her Dairy Farm work, so have not spent much time there yet, and am missing it!
The Folk Festival was in the island of Sark (famous for still being feudal, and banning all cars - but they do allow tractors if you have a legitimate need for one. It's an hours boat ride off Guernsey, and is part of the Guernsey Bailiwick (sort of county equivalent) but has its own laws and tax system.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Spider said:


> DH is still looking for a job, but out of the blue a lady from here sho I worked for part time found out I was back and asked if I would work three days at her antique shop. It is only open for the summer and they carry only furniture and all high end, she has such a flair for picking and displaying. So I said I would love to get out of the house. So have been doing that. Their last few summers have been pretty bleak with the economy but the last two weeks has shown things are better. I sold 4000.00 worth on Sat to one couple. And could have sold some of the pieces to other people the same day. So it was fun to see how happy the owner was when I told her.


Doesn't it feel great to have some work, even if it is casual and not full time. Not sure I have the stamina to work full time. I do hope your DH finds something he can handle soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Bit late for me- I had lost that a few years before. My belly button has been well used, first for a tubal ligation with one more hole, next for my appendix with 2 more holes (1 new and resued the first one) and then my gall baldder with 3 more holes- all new I think.


Lucky you for having belly button surgery for apendix, I have a 5cm scar on lower belly from mine when I was 15. Good thing I don't like bikinis.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope so it looks lovely. I might not comment on all the photos that you post but have saved and shared with friends a lot of them.


  I too save a lot of the pics for my own future enjoyment. It is lovely to see such great pics from different areas of the globe.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Your're welcome.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitted Dishcloth #1: Blackberries
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberries-dishcloth


Cool, love the look of blackberry stitch.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


They are gorgeous, so small. My two visiting rabbits are much bigger and yet they are supposed to be mini lops! They are outside enjoying the sun and fresh air. They were out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe I'm really all caught up. It is 11 and I was up until 3:30 last night so think I should consider getting to bed.
> 
> I think of you all constantly and hope that all those who are ill are well on the path to good health and that all the woes are small ones.... Had really hoped to join you all in Ohio but know it would be more prudent to stay home this time around.... You had all better post lots of pictures and give details....


Hey, good to see you back on the TP! Are you winning the battle of the nurses? Thinking of you. I will PM.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> My friend had one and one day the gas man came to her door carrying the dog who was trying to lick him to death. My friend just looked and said, "I see you've met my guard dog!"


Hee hee hee hee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


Oh that sounds so sore, bruising can take such a long time to come out. I use arnica gel which does help the bruising come out and reduce swelling. I buy it from QVC the tv shopping channel as the brand SBC seems to be the best for arnica gel. The only snag is you can not use it on broken skin. Sometimes it seems the harder we try to take care the more damage we do. You will just have to wrap yourself in cotton wool until it is time to go to the knitapalooza , there is a shortage of bubble wrap at the moment!!
Rest easy till then, sending healing thoughts


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh man, i am only up to page 63! So there are lots i dont know yet. Feeling pretty crap today... may to doc by the end of the week i reckon. Nasty cough. Puppy doing well. Only 5 mins crying last night then quiet all night!! Back to reading...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thinking of Charlotte/Pontuf and sending positive thoughts for speedy relief and return to good health


Diito


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should buy the occasional Lotto ticket! wouldn't it be fun to meet up at a knit-a-paloosa sometime. The main issue with visiting Christchurch is that property prices including rentals have gone sky high since the earthquake- but that is very high on the list of possibilities


Great idea, putting on lotto dream list. Wouldn't it be nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe the new dog will help you feel better! Has our rain reached you yet? It stopped raining here. Thought it felt cold- just checked, going down to 4 (39) tonight which is cold for us. Think I might need a bit more warmth in bed tonight.


No rain here since Friday i think it was. We got down to 1.4c last night and Ballarat (an hour away) was -4. something!! About 14 today but really nice in the sun. I sat out there for a while this aft while puppy (oscar) played.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184466-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

